# College Football 2016 (GDG.)



## Jacob Hawkes

It is time. Less than 60 days until the 1st Saturday of CFB. LSU/Wisky @ Lambeau.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob! - your onside kick attempt to open the season failed to travel the required 10 yards, much less all the way to the Frozen Tundra. That's the Badgers' reaction to their first game, alright, but it was apropos last year's opener when Wisconsin succumbed vs. the Crimson Tide. But if it's any consolation to you and Le Smiles (remember him?), here you go, courtesy of the Red Elephant Club (you know, the juice behind the DA's decision not to prosecute the Crimson Tide's two Monrovians following their recent arrests while back in the 'hood)



Looking ahead, only 60 days to go for the start of the season, only 130 days or so before 'Bama licks chops in stopping the Who's vaunted ground game again, right?











MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Pretty sure it's the 2nd time in 3 years that LSU starts off against Wisky. This year's game could get rather ugly. 

Yeah. I wish I had that pass for working hard in the sun & sweating. I'm curious if that will do anything to Cam Rob's draft stock. 

I'll be in DV come November, directing Finebaum's finest in the direction of the trailer parks in tuscaloser.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The qb situation in College Station seems to have righted itself. Thanks in part to BU.


----------



## roseberry

man, i love this time of year! less that 60 days till clemson thumps the boogs and bama self reports 5 football violations!

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## joeyrhoades

I can get behind Clemson thumping someone.

*GO TIGERS!!!!*


----------



## mrman

All I want for Halloween is a good ole fashioned gator hunt!!! And to yell "*GO DAWGS GO!*" from the rocky top!! See you boys in Atlanta!!!


----------



## JamesTannery

We'll see what my Longhorns have come Sept 4th against Notre Dame.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> man, i love this time of year! less that 60 days till clemson thumps the boogs and bama self reports 5 football violations!
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!


LOL. Only 5?? 

I honestly don't know what to make of AU this year. I'm having a hard time reasoning them finishing above 4th in The Best. Even that isn't a certainty. That's the best case scenario.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, the best and most likely scenario for you is The 'Who loses to Wisconsin at Lambeau, y'all fire Le Smiles on the spot but the Packers org. (of which I am an owner, need I remind you) like what we saw of Le Smiles up close and hire him on the spot to replace the downtrodden Turnpike Mike McCarthy, as the 'Who grabs Jimbo away from Free Shoes U (surprised 'Cutty hasn't postulated this already). Meanwhile, nature abhorring a vacuum or vacuous coaching skills, McCarthy lands in Tallahassee where he proposes a toll road to the Bobby Bowden statue but still can't coach a lick, while the 'Who goes on to win their first national championship in 59 years without the direct influence of St. Nick Saban. Now that's a lot to contemplate with the season still two months away, but, hey, there's no time like the present for pumping that good ol' LSU sunshine of the most magnificent rays as a holistic preseason enema, right?...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Pretty sure LSU will be favored in each game this year. The Dave Aranda hire was an absolute home run as the DC & The WR coach hire was perfect as well. Face it, this is the year for another Nat Championship in The BR.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pretty sure LSU will be favored in each game this year. The Dave Aranda hire was an absolute home run & the DC hire was perfect as well. Face it, this is the year for another Nat Championship in The BR.




Baton Rouge better hope it doesn't get burned to the ground by the residents and outside agitators before the season starts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

This isn't Ferguson & it's not Missouri. 

You have to love how the liberal media & race baiters come on the scene when they're least needed. Pushing their agenda & propaganda. 

I hope something good comes from it all. You have to believe it will.


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Baton Rouge better hope it doesn't get burned to the ground by the residents and outside agitators before the season starts.


Never happen - never forget Red Stick is 










a "LeS & order town." With the exception of Saban and the horses he rides in on, of course.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Well played. Well played indeed.


----------



## roseberry

i said the tide would be lucky to win 5 games last year.........boy was i wrong!

this year i am taking a different view. bama beats the trojans like step kids, go undefeated(even ol' miss), beat tennessee twice, hold heisman runnerup dalvin cook to 20 yards in the semifinal, attend a jim harbaugh mini camp on their way to the final and then place baker mayfield in the 5th round of the 2017 nfl draft to win the championship!

five of the last eight!!!!!!!!!!!RTR


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> i said the tide would be lucky to win 5 games last year.........boy was i wrong!
> 
> this year i am taking a different view. bama beats the trojans like step kids, go undefeated(even ol' miss), beat tennessee twice, hold heisman runnerup dalvin cook to 20 yards in the semifinal, attend a jim harbaugh mini camp on their way to the final and then place baker mayfield in the 5th round of the 2017 nfl draft to win the championship!
> 
> five of the last eight!!!!!!!!!!!RTR


Alabama is so good I think they should go rogue and be independent like Notre Dame used to be. They single handedly make the SEC look good. I don't have high hopes for my Trojans this year, but we have a long way to go.


----------



## Tyler Pugh

Y'all know its time for me to be in the thread since Auburn hasnt lost any games yet! Y'all also know I will disappear from this thread shortly.;-)

War Damn.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> i said the tide would be lucky to win 5 games last year.........boy was i wrong!
> 
> this year i am taking a different view. bama beats the trojans like step kids, go undefeated(even ol' miss), beat tennessee twice, hold heisman runnerup dalvin cook to 20 yards in the semifinal, attend a jim harbaugh mini camp on their way to the final and then place baker mayfield in the 5th round of the 2017 nfl draft to win the championship!
> 
> five of the last eight!!!!!!!!!!!RTR



5 of 8 is not of this world. Think about that in dog terms....that's like 35 championships 😀😀😀 you Bama guys know how much we respect you, and I know you appreciate the very foundation of Clemson football that is laced with Bama ties. Can you at least give ol Clempson 1 glory year with the best QB and offense in the nation?


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> Alabama is so good I think they should go rogue and be independent like Notre Dame used to be. They single handedly make the SEC look good. I don't have high hopes for my Trojans this year, but we have a long way to go.


I think the game with USC will be closer than many think. Bama has a lot of question marks on offense(QB, RB, OL). The only experience talented positions are the pass catchers(WR and TE). Cooper Bateman, who I guess is the odds on favorite to win the job, REALLY struggles with any pass > 20 yds, Blake Barnett needed to make a strong move in the spring but didn't. Right now it would not surprise me to see Jalen Hurts(True Frosh) to start at some point in the season, which will likely mean a loss or 2 somewhere. I still don't think the starting 5 OL is settled and may have multiple freshmen(at least 2) starting there in Lester Cotton and Jonah Williams. On the other hand, our defense should be nasty and should be able to put tons of pressure on the QB.

I think Bama pulls away late to beat USC something like 24-13.


----------



## John Robinson

Jeff you are quite generous. Right now I'm thinking dogs, training, fly fishing and projects around the house. Football seems years away.


----------



## roseberry

jg,
if you are looking for clemson respect, please note that i predicted cook as heisman runnerup.;-)

tyler,
stay with us man, hang tough.


----------



## mrman

John Robinson said:


> Jeff you are quite generous. Right now I'm thinking dogs, training, fly fishing and projects around the house. Football seems years away.


I wish I could do quality fly fishing around the house!! Must be nice up there in Montana!!


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I don't have high hopes for my Trojans this year, but we have a long way to go.


I think your days of domination of the PAC-12 are gone, though momentum will keep the team very good. 
With the new TV contract a couple of years ago parity arrived. Think winning about 1.4 games less/year on 
an average over the next 10 years. When CO & o-State get good USC is screwed & they will.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> 5 of 8 is not of this world. Think about that in dog terms....that's like 35 championships  you Bama guys know how much we respect you, and I know you appreciate the very foundation of Clemson football that is laced with Bama ties. Can you at least give ol Clempson 1 glory year with the best QB and offense in the nation?


You might want to cross that hurdle on on Oct. 29th before you start worrying about Bama "letting" you have some glory. The FSU defense that did a better job than Bama holding that Clemson O in check last year is going to be quite a bit better this year.


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> You might want to cross that hurdle on on Oct. 29th before you start worrying about Bama "letting" you have some glory. The FSU defense that did a better job than Bama holding that Clemson O in check last year is going to be quite a bit better this year.


You are very correct! I'd be disappointed if the 'Noles and Cook let they boys in Orange just march through Tallahassee without a fight. That should be a great one. Hope everyone is healthy for that one. I'll be in Illinois on a bow hunt that day, but you can bet I'll be near a TV or streaming device come kickoff!


----------



## Tyler Pugh

roseberry said:


> jg,
> if you are looking for clemson respect, please note that i predicted cook as heisman runnerup.;-)
> 
> tyler,
> stay with us man, hang tough.


I don't get on here as much as I would like to so once I do, there are quite a few pages available on this thread and Lord knows that I can only read so much BS at one time;-)

Haha but seriously, I am excited about the season and am optimistic that we will improve. Tough schedule right from the opening gate but oh well, it will be fun to watch...hopefully. Looking forward to it but no where near as much as the duck season opener!


----------



## HuntinDawg

This Georgia grad cannot figure out what we're going to have this season.

New HC
2nd new OC in 2 years
New DC
True freshman QB? Or the guy who couldn't get it done last year? Or the guy who couldn't beat out the guy who couldn't get it done last year?
Nick Chubb back from injury or not? If so how good?
#2 RB, Sony Michel just broke his arm and had surgery on it. (supposedly compound fracture of both bones in forearm)
No proven RB's other than the 2 injured ones.
Bunch of talented TE's but who is going to throw to them?
Very unproven WR corps.
2nd new OL coach in 2 years
And that's just the offensive question marks...
But by the time we tee it up for the opener against UNC in the dome I'll be fired up for sure.

Hunker Down Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> You might want to cross that hurdle on on Oct. 29th .


we all have this one circled on our viewing schedules!!!!!!!!!

in my preseason estimations 'noles/tigers has to be the biggest game of the year!

outside the sec anyways.


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> I think your days of domination of the PAC-12 are gone, though momentum will keep the team very good.
> With the new TV contract a couple of years ago parity arrived. Think winning about 1.4 games less/year on
> an average over the next 10 years. When CO & o-State get good USC is screwed & they will.


So at minus 1.4 per year it's just a few more years before they are winless for the season? Maybe a bunch of ties, I'd hate for them to go 0-11.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> , I'd hate for them to go 0-11.


too funny!!!!!! usc will be back. scholarship losses are the most lasting and devastating of punishment. for years during probations alabama would play three and a half good quarters and get blown out in the fourth. it takes a while but the trojans will find their way back soon.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> too funny!!!!!! usc will be back. scholarship losses are the most lasting and devastating of punishment. for years during probations alabama would play three and a half good quarters and get blown out in the fourth. it takes a while but the trojans will find their way back soon.


John knows that it wasn't to long ago that the UW was there  !


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> John knows that it wasn't to long ago that the UW was there  !


And you know UW is my second favorite PAC 12 team, at least until they play SC.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> And you know UW is my second favorite PAC 12 team, at least until they play SC.


Mine also . I generally root for WSU to do well, go cougs!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, I thought your pursuit of rooting-interest happiness for the 2016 season was focused on getting a BCS semifinal game hosted by the Corn Palace and of course getting the Carroll College Fighting St. Jeannette Rankinses into the Pac-12 under the stewardship of all those Petrino consiglieres (and maybe in alliance with John Robinson and Glenda "Don't Bet The Farm On It" Brown, YBB).

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Having watched your new head coach up close over the last 9 years or so, I think you guys have a good one. It will take him a year or so to fully acclimate to the head coach's chair, and probably that long to weed out the discipline problems that were somewhat inexplicably left to you by the previous administration (same thing happened here in 2007), but after that I would say look out. He may have the same "fault" as Saban in that he may think he can help everybody, and he may take some chances on players that don't work out, but you can live with that. 

I was really hoping you folks over there were going to decide to keep Richt so we could keep Kirby. 



HuntinDawg said:


> This Georgia grad cannot figure out what we're going to have this season.
> 
> New HC
> 2nd new OC in 2 years
> New DC
> True freshman QB? Or the guy who couldn't get it done last year? Or the guy who couldn't beat out the guy who couldn't get it done last year?
> Nick Chubb back from injury or not? If so how good?
> #2 RB, Sony Michel just broke his arm and had surgery on it. (supposedly compound fracture of both bones in forearm)
> No proven RB's other than the 2 injured ones.
> Bunch of talented TE's but who is going to throw to them?
> Very unproven WR corps.
> 2nd new OL coach in 2 years
> And that's just the offensive question marks...
> But by the time we tee it up for the opener against UNC in the dome I'll be fired up for sure.
> 
> Hunker Down Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin, I thought your pursuit of rooting-interest happiness for the 2016 season was focused on getting a BCS semifinal game hosted by the Corn Palace and of course getting the Carroll College Fighting St. Jeannette Rankinses into the Pac-12 under the stewardship of all those Petrino consiglieres (and maybe in alliance with John Robinson and Glenda "Don't Bet The Farm On It" Brown, YBB).
> 
> MG


When I was a HS student (the late 40's) the local college "Dakota Wesleyan" had a player drop kick a then 
record tying 63 (?) yards for a FG. I'm sure you know what a "drop kick" is .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> When I was a HS student (the late 40's) the local college "Dakota Wesleyan" had a player drop kick a then record tying 63 (?) yards for a FG. I'm sure you know what a "drop kick" is .


Marvin! - As the Gipper said to former lust-in-his-heart-and-big bust-in-the-Oval-office (and would-be UGa chaplain) Jimmuh Carter, "There you go again!" You've gone and plagiarized yourself from the 2014 College Football Thread!

Hey, if that's a "senior moment," the upside is it could also mean that you and I have been voted *senior co-captains* of the RTF 2016 College Football Thread! (With Our Jacob as offensive coordinator, John Robinson as pragmatist and special teams strategist, YBB Glenda as "Deflategate ball [but not hall] monitor" (seeing to it that such hijinks never happen in the NCAA as quashed her beloved Patriots), and all them 'Bama boys on here as, you know, historical observers (as Saban makes more college football history) and of course like in the olden days of 60-minute men doubling as "hyperbole detectors" should 'Cutty and the tOSU talkers get out of hand.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Count me in!


----------



## roseberry

hugh freeeeeeeze looked a little freaky deaky at sec media days today!

the pressure is high when you are GUILTY of something!;-)


----------



## HuntinDawg

RookieTrainer said:


> Having watched your new head coach up close over the last 9 years or so, I think you guys have a good one. It will take him a year or so to fully acclimate to the head coach's chair, and probably that long to weed out the discipline problems that were somewhat inexplicably left to you by the previous administration (same thing happened here in 2007), but after that I would say look out. He may have the same "fault" as Saban in that he may think he can help everybody, and he may take some chances on players that don't work out, but you can live with that.
> 
> I was really hoping you folks over there were going to decide to keep Richt so we could keep Kirby.


I was not sold on Kirby when we hired him. When you run the defense for Nick Saban do you really run the defense?

Having said that, I've been impressed by just about everything Kirby has done and said since he got the job and my optimism is growing (long term). Some of his hires which initially underwhelmed me have grown on me as well. One or two have not. History says you make your biggest jump under a new HC in year 2, but I want to win now and he was brought in to replace a guy who basically won 10 games per year so there isn't room for a lot of excuses.


----------



## hawgsalot

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pretty sure LSU will be favored in each game this year. The Dave Aranda hire was an absolute home run & the DC hire was perfect as well. Face it, this is the year for another Nat Championship in The BR.


Pretty Sure they'll lose for the third year in a row to the Hogs.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Marvin! - As the Gipper said to former lust-in-his-heart-and-big bust-in-the-Oval-office (and would-be UGa chaplain) Jimmuh Carter, "There you go again!" You've gone and plagiarized yourself from the 2014 College Football Thread!
> 
> Hey, if that's a "senior moment," the upside is it could also mean that you and I have been voted *senior co-captains* of the RTF 2016 College Football Thread! (With Our Jacob as offensive coordinator, John Robinson as pragmatist and special teams strategist, YBB Glenda as "Deflategate ball [but not hall] monitor" (seeing to it that such hijinks never happen in the NCAA as quashed her beloved Patriots), and all them 'Bama boys on here as, you know, historical observers (as Saban makes more college football history) and of course like in the olden days of 60-minute men doubling as "hyperbole detectors" should 'Cutty and the tOSU talkers get out of hand.
> 
> MG


Is it hyperbole if you actually believe it? Like the boys in blue you'll gain more respect if you police your own. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pretty sure LSU will be favored in each game this year. The Dave Aranda hire was an *absolute home run* & the DC hire was *perfect* as well. Face it, this is the year for *another Nat Championship in The BR*.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Trevor Knight says some of Duck Dynasty family are now Aggie fans. Hmm, I bet his girl friend, Sadie, has something to do with that.
Jake and Trevor sure have good looking girl friends.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

hawgsalot said:


> Pretty Sure they'll lose for the third years in a row to the Hogs.


Must be tough being lil brother. Bless your heart.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Trevor Knight says some of Duck Dynasty family are now Aggie fans. Hmm, I bet his girl friend, Sadie, has something to do with that.
> Jake and Trevor sure have good looking girl friends.


Was on Facebook where he went to WM & met the family. He out kicked his coverage. No doubt.


----------



## hawgsalot

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Must be tough being lil brother. Bless your heart.


Actually it's pretty easy when your winning big in the scary "Death Valley" lol!, if that's little brother I'm all in. You have no shot with Brandon Harris at QB and miles as your coach, maybe you'll get lucky and can hire our OC as your coach next year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll be sure to remember this when the score is run up on the piglets this year. Sadly you think the game the last 2 years has anything to do with that week. It has everything to do with the week prior.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Like the boys in blue you'll gain more respect if you police your own.


I'm sure you've been to a Bull-Riding event . How do you police BS when it's spreads all over? When the SEC 
folks arrive it will be loose & really spread around. Think Jacob in Hyperdrive .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Nick really didn't help himself out with saying that Cam Rob & Hootie's arrests were because of LSU fans. I'm certain that clip will play a few times in Nov.


----------



## RookieTrainer

HuntinDawg said:


> History says you make your biggest jump under a new HC in year 2, but I want to win now and he was brought in to replace a guy who basically won 10 games per year so there isn't room for a lot of excuses.


10 games a year and not a lot of championship hardware to show for it. You may want to be patient, as this may be one of those times you have to back up to go forward.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick really didn't help himself out with saying that Cam Rob & Hootie's arrests were because of LSU fans. I'm certain that clip will play a few times in Nov.


It can't be any worse that it was in 2008, his first time back down there as Alabama's coach.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick really didn't help himself out with saying that Cam Rob & Hootie's arrests were because of LSU fans. I'm certain that clip will play a few times in Nov.


Nick, don't get them tigers fired up.........if you do, fournette may gain 32 yards this year!;-)


----------



## jgsanders

Just to recap the offseason of the family tree that doesn't fork apparently...the SEC:

LSU...Anybody remember a certain LSU fan talking about a great new DC in the Bayou heading into 2015? Well Steele didn't even take the wheels off the trailer in Baton Rouge before he moved east to play for championships with the other Tigers in the offseason. 

Auburn...Congrats on freeing yourself from the trainwreck that is Willie Muschump, but what in the world were you thinking in bringing on Steele? Not good...

USuc...hiring a perennial loser and hothead in Will Nochamp away from Auburn?...thank you from a Clemson alum

UGA...Not happy with 10 win seasons huh...can't blame you...hey, let's hire a DC that can't stop up tempo offenses even with 5 star kids at all 11 positions and calls Houston's Tom H for advice....newsflash, UGA always recruits well...I heard Smart stayed in Bama 'til the end of the season even after accepting the UGA job just b/c he knew it was his last chance to compete for a Natty

Ole Miss and Rocky Top, have fun this year...besides, life is short and your win totals will eventually be wiped clean by the NCAA anyway. 

If I have failed to offend anyone in the SEC, I sincerely apologize and just need more time.

In all seriousness, I'm just joking/picking at the teams above. Hope you have a wonderful, fun and healthy season in 2016! If I'm picking on your team, it's probably bc they are worth picking on...except LSU...hahaha!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Nick, don't get them tigers fired up.........if you do, fournette may gain 32 yards this year!;-)


 Ouch..... Adding words to get past the 10 character limit...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> It can't be any worse that it was in 2008, his first time back down there as Alabama's coach.


Not even talking about that. Most of the fan base couldn't care less. LSU will most likely be a 4.5-5 point favorite in that game. It will be rocking for that game. Here's to hoping that somehow Tom Ritter doesn't get to give the game away, I mean officiate it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Nick, don't get them tigers fired up.........if you do, fournette may gain 32 yards this year!;-)


You left a 1 off.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Just to recap the offseason of the family tree that doesn't fork apparently...the SEC:
> 
> LSU...Anybody remember a certain LSU fan talking about a great new DC in the Bayou heading into 2015? Well Steele didn't even take the wheels off the trailer in Baton Rouge before he moved east to play for championships with the other Tigers in the offseason.


I can't recall anybody being thrilled with Kevin Steele as The DC hire. He wasn't 3rd & Chavis. His schemes just managed to account for more coverage busts than I can ever recall. Now I absolutely said Dave Aranda was a superb hire. His numbers are Wisky says everything you need to know.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pretty sure LSU will be favored in each game this year. The Dave Aranda hire was an absolute home run as the DC & The WR coach hire was perfect as well. Face it, this is the year for another Nat Championship in The BR.


Jacob, I think your best approach is to declare how terrible LSU is going to be this year, five wins max like Roseberry did last year. Then you can spend the whole season forcing us to argue with you that LSU really is better than that. Worked for Roseberry!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I will only moosh mouth about my own dog. Other than that, I'll call it like it is.


----------



## roseberry

"don't were flip flops. girls fast pitch pitchers shouldn't wear flip flops. i wore flip flops and sat on a can, i broke two toes. i went to cuba and it's a communist country. now......lsu..." *-les miles, sec media day 10:35 CST.*

WT heck was that all about?


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> "don't were flip flops. girls fast pitch pitchers shouldn't wear flip flops. i wore flip flops and sat on a can, i broke two toes. i went to cuba and it's a communist country. now......lsu..." *-les miles, sec media day 10:35 CST.*
> 
> WT heck was that all about?


 Hollywood done gone to Le Smiles' haid - wanting that title role in Sling Blade II real bad instead of ol' Billy Bob gettin' it again.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick really didn't help himself out with saying that Cam Rob & Hootie's arrests were because of LSU fans.


 Jacob! He's gotta do somethin' to keep them 'Who fans from loving him up so much - c'mon, man!




roseberry said:


> Nick, don't get them tigers fired up.........if you do, fournette may gain 32 yards this year!;-)





Jacob Hawkes said:


> You left a 1 off.


 If OK with rose, FIFY'all:



roseberry said:


> Nick, don't get them tigers fired up.........if you do, fournette may gain *32.1 *yards this year!;-)


 MG


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I will only moosh mouth about my own dog. Other than that, I'll call it like it is.


You mean call it like you see it, there might be a little gap between that and like it is.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tom Herman to Baylor Bears? I think someone is dreaming.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> "don't were flip flops. girls fast pitch pitchers shouldn't wear flip flops. i wore flip flops and sat on a can, i broke two toes. i went to cuba and it's a communist country. now......lsu..." *-les miles, sec media day 10:35 CST.*
> 
> WT heck was that all about?


It was actually, once again, the best sound bite @ SEC Media Days.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Well now I have to change my whole opinion on Tom Ritter. If y'all hate him as bad as we do he must be OK.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not even talking about that. Most of the fan base couldn't care less. LSU will most likely be a 4.5-5 point favorite in that game. It will be rocking for that game. Here's to hoping that somehow Tom Ritter doesn't get to give the game away, I mean officiate it.


----------



## jgsanders

Ritter can't be as bad as the ACC's Ron Cherry...still calling games some how...

"He was giving him the business"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D8aAC4jrPM


----------



## Pot Hole

Wolf Pack in the house!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4kl86n_2016-lsu-wisconsin-trailer_sport

New hype video. LSU/Wisky.


----------



## robschmieg

*Michigan !!*


----------



## roseberry

robschmieg said:


> *Michigan !!*



the excitment at michigan is awesome for this season.

who can blame them. we all saw this coming with the return of coach harbaugh.

harbaugh was great when he quarterbacked michigan to that national championship!
harbaugh was triumphant when he coached stanford to their national championship!
it was amazing when harbaugh won the superbowl with the 49'ers!

oh wait..........
brian griese won that natty for carr! did jim win a rose bowl?
lsu, florida, alabama and auburn won the natties while jim was at stanford. did he make a rose bowl?
it was his brother who won that super bowl.

oh well, at least he's due!;-)


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> the excitment at michigan is awesome for this season.
> 
> who can blame them. we all saw this coming with the return of coach harbaugh.
> 
> harbaugh was great when he quarterbacked michigan to that national championship!
> harbaugh was triumphant when he coached stanford to their national championship!
> it was amazing when harbaugh won the superbowl with the 49'ers!
> 
> oh wait..........
> brian griese won that natty for carr! did jim win a rose bowl?
> lsu, florida, alabama and auburn won the natties while jim was at stanford. did he make a rose bowl?
> it was his brother who won that super bowl.
> 
> oh well, at least he's due!;-)


That is funny John seems like no one can stand him long enough to win a title.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

robschmieg said:


> *Michigan !!*


Little brother to SPARTY.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> the excitment at michigan is awesome for this season.
> 
> who can blame them. we all saw this coming with the return of coach harbaugh.
> 
> harbaugh was great when he quarterbacked michigan to that national championship!
> harbaugh was triumphant when he coached stanford to their national championship!
> it was amazing when harbaugh won the superbowl with the 49'ers!
> 
> oh wait..........
> brian griese won that natty for carr! did jim win a rose bowl?
> lsu, florida, alabama and auburn won the natties while jim was at stanford. did he make a rose bowl?
> it was his brother who won that super bowl.
> 
> oh well, at least he's due!;-)


I guess that's called, "Bazinga!!".


----------



## roseberry

word in town today is that sophmore quarterback bo nix was offered by florida state. nix is the son of scottsboro head coach and auburn qb alumn, patrick nix.(patrick once substituted into the iron bowl and brought the boogs back to win...)

bo already has offer from auburn.

what's the word cutty? is he good enough to get dad a coordinator job too? patrick nix is a fine guy, his wife christa and their kids are great people too.


----------



## Migillicutty

Only time will tell how good he can be, but now that Jimbo offered him I am sure Nick will follow suit soon. He loves Jimbo's evaluation process.


----------



## Tim Mc

robschmieg said:


> *Michigan !!*



For God's sake man , you can't post this kind of stuff on a SEC message board!


----------



## jgsanders

Tim Mc said:


> For God's sake man , you can't post this kind of stuff on a SEC message board!


Touche' Tim! Nice one! Made me laugh!


----------



## roseberry

tim,

i just did a small "much ado about harbaugh", fun, fun, funny, in hopes of bringing robschmieg into our lively discussions. it's a big tent at the rtf college football thread and we need a michigan man! i am not a painter, sculpter, poet, but talking smack about harbaugh was my art form day before yesterday. though it may have been a tad harsh, my observations had little to do with the sec.

and we already have a buckeye!;-)

where would the thread be without new guys like jg last year? yourself the year before? get in here robschmeig!!!!!!!

jmc


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> tim,
> 
> i just did a small "much ado about harbaugh", fun, fun, funny, in hopes of bringing robschmieg into our lively discussions. it's a big tent at the rtf college football thread and we need a michigan man! i am not a painter, sculpter, poet, but talking smack about harbaugh was my art form day before yesterday. though it may have been a tad harsh, my observations had little to do with the sec.
> 
> and we already have a buckeye!;-)
> 
> where would the thread be without new guys like jg last year? yourself the year before? get in here robschmeig!!!!!!!
> 
> jmc


This is preseason - 41 days till the 1st CFB game of the 2016 season. 
Jacob will have to start a new thread - this one will already be too long 
by the time season starts. 

That is - if he doesn't get caught up over on POTUS supporting Trump :razz:.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> That is - if he doesn't get caught up over on POTUS supporting Trump :razz:.


for life balance, if one's football views are askew, one's political views must be plumb!;-)


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> for life balance, if one's football views are askew, one's political views must be plumb!;-)


We had a guy named askew that ran a grocery store, shot a guy on Main street in broad daylight Dead for playing around with 
his wife, turned the gun on himself, shot himself in the head but lived only now blind. The local attorney got him off scot free &
became Lt. Governor because of the trial results. That's the only askew I know ;-). But I do know Plumb Bob . I really been 
reading too many of franco's posts.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bleacher report's sec review did not treat Le Smiles very kindly. Basically said he is stuck in antiquated offensive methods.
Time will tell. His opinion (Salilee) doesn't click with the majority of the predictions.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> tim,
> 
> i just did a small "much ado about harbaugh", fun, fun, funny, in hopes of bringing robschmieg into our lively discussions. it's a big tent at the rtf college football thread and we need a michigan man! i am not a painter, sculpter, poet, but talking smack about harbaugh was my art form day before yesterday. though it may have been a tad harsh, my observations had little to do with the sec.
> 
> and we already have a buckeye!;-)
> 
> where would the thread be without new guys like jg last year? yourself the year before? get in here robschmeig!!!!!!!
> 
> jmc


I agree John, we do need a representative from Big Blue. Nice to see them on the rise after quite a few years of sucking. 
We're just getting over our NBA championship hangover up here in NE Ohio. Lot's of pent up emotions after 50 or years of a dry spell. Have to say basketball is my least favorite of the big 3 sports but it was a lot of fun.
Really looking forward to college football season!!!! Go Bucks!!!


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> I agree John, we do need a representative from Big Blue. Nice to see them on the rise after quite a few years of sucking.
> We're just getting over our NBA championship hangover up here in NE Ohio. Lot's of pent up emotions after 50 or years of a dry spell. Have to say basketball is my least favorite of the big 3 sports but it was a lot of fun.
> Really looking forward to college football season!!!! Go Bucks!!!


Basketball is my favorite - HS, College & NBA in that order! If you did not recognize the fix was in 
for Dan Gilbert then you would also not recognize the fix was in for Cowher in the NFL . What we 
saw was a return to the Detroit days of overly physical play & that is not real basketball. The refs 
influenced both games, really .


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> Basketball is my favorite - HS, College & NBA in that order! If you did not recognize the fix was in
> for Dan Gilbert then you would also not recognize the fix was in for Cowher in the NFL . What we
> saw was a return to the Detroit days of overly physical play & that is not real basketball. The refs
> influenced both games, really .


Don't go peeing in my Wheaties, Marvin.
It looked more like one MVP shrinking in crunch time and another MVP shining. 
Funny how it's always fixed when the outcome doesn't go the way people want it to go.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## RookieTrainer

Well played Jacob. I will say that having experienced being hated under Coach Bryant (but really being too young to understand), then pitied under the DuBose/Franchione/Price/Shula debacle, and now hated again under Coach Saban, I'll take being hated every time.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Actually, I prefer "Happy Hitchhiker Along for the Ride of a Lifetime on the Saban Death Star" 's utter domination of college football to the pedestrian "Alabama fan," Jacob.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> Don't go peeing in my Wheaties, Marvin.
> It looked more like one MVP shrinking in crunch time and another MVP shining.
> Funny how it's always fixed when the outcome doesn't go the way people want it to go.


No skin in the game Tim. the Sonics got stolen 10 years ago & the thieves got paid back this 
free Agent period . Good basketball on any level is hard to find & it doesn't involve your boy, 
Westbrook or Harden. Though great individuals, the last time I watched it's still a team sport. 
BTW, your boy looked better when he had Wade to carry him . we'll see how Wade does in 
his new home.


----------



## crackerd

Doggone, Marvin, you're serious into this hoops stuff! - here I was thinking you were going to tell the story of Tony Lavelli playing the Corn Palace - playing for the Celtics the first two quarters as power forward, then going unplugged to play the accordion as halftime entertainment, then returning to the Shamrocks lineup in time for the second-half tip. Now that was when basketball had style.

MG




Marvin S said:


> No skin in the game Tim. the Sonics got stolen 10 years ago & the thieves got paid back this
> free Agent period . Good basketball on any level is hard to find & it doesn't involve your boy,
> Westbrook or Harden. Though great individuals, the last time I watched it's still a team sport.
> BTW, your boy looked better when he had Wade to carry him . we'll see how Wade does in
> his new home.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Well played Jacob. I will say that having experienced being hated under Coach Bryant (but really being too young to understand), then pitied under the DuBose/Franchione/Price/Shula debacle, and now hated again under Coach Saban, I'll take being hated every time.


Thank you. I figured y'all might appreciate it. 

My disdain towards your fan base (Obviously not all. I enjoy our yearly banter on here. I do enjoy when someone is knowledgeable about their team & CFB in general.) has nothing to do with whether y'all are good or not. It's the total arrogance that I can't stand. Paul Finebaum has made a stupid amount of money because of them. It's not because he's particularly knowledgeable, has an engaging personality, or is even entertaining. He makes a mockery of the insanity that he creates on his show. Stupidest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Actually, I prefer "Happy Hitchhiker Along for the Ride of a Lifetime on the Saban Death Star" 's utter domination of college football to the pedestrian "Alabama fan," Jacob.
> 
> MG


Low tide returns sooner than later.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Low tide returns sooner than later.


    .....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Bon, Whas up with Texas in '17 recruiting? Rated 60th.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Bon, Whas up with Texas in '17 recruiting? Rated 60th.


Have no idea but am guessing that any potential 2017 recruit wants to see if CS can even put a .500 team on the field, and if not then he is probably gone, so until that is resolved the only recruits they will see are die hard Longhorn fans, also last time I checked those '17 recruits have yet to play their high school senior season


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll agree with all of that, but the last part. Mack always finished his recruiting classes the summer prior to the recruiting year.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll agree with all of that, but the last part. Mack always finished his recruiting classes the summer prior to the recruiting year.


Believe it or not that was also a knock on MB on some UT fan sites, that he had already committed to some recruits too early and they didn't pan out. Considering all the talent that didn't go to UT because they weren't recruited namely RGIII, JFF, Famous Jameis there is some fact backing up that claim. Plus CS has yet to tap into the TX high school system the way MB did, he and his recruiting coordinator are just getting beat out of the top recruits in the state mostly because of their poor showing on the field. 

How many of his assistants are still on staff this year ? Well each of those that are gone were also assigned recruits so now they have to start all over..Winning games and championships is the best recruiting tool there is


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Low tide returns sooner than later.


At least that's your hope, right?

My sense is that we probably lose 2-3 games this year in somewhat of a rebuilding mode. Then again, I have thought that the last two years as well, so what do I know?

I agree with you about Finebaum from the standpoint that he is no more than a professional you-know-what stirrer who gives wannabes from several fan bases, LSU included, their proverbial 15 minutes. I only wish I had realized about 30 years ago you could make that much money by going on the air, talking crap, and convincing folks to embarrass themselves.


----------



## RookieTrainer

My only response is that you should, say, put on an Alabama shirt and walk around Tiger Stadium the day of the Alabama-LSU game. It sounds like you might be very surprised to find out there are some arrogant Tiger fans too. I was there in 2007. Very interesting. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thank you. I figured y'all might appreciate it.
> 
> My disdain towards your fan base (Obviously not all. I enjoy our yearly banter on here. I do enjoy when someone is knowledgeable about their team & CFB in general.) has nothing to do with whether y'all are good or not. It's the total arrogance that I can't stand. Paul Finebaum has made a stupid amount of money because of them. It's not because he's particularly knowledgeable, has an engaging personality, or is even entertaining. He makes a mockery of the insanity that he creates on his show. Stupidest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> At least that's your hope, right?
> 
> My sense is that we probably lose 2-3 games this year in somewhat of a rebuilding mode. Then again, I have thought that the last two years as well, so what do I know?
> 
> I agree with you about Finebaum from the standpoint that he is no more than a professional you-know-what stirrer who gives wannabes from several fan bases, LSU included, their proverbial 15 minutes. I only wish I had realized about 30 years ago you could make that much money by going on the air, talking crap, and convincing folks to embarrass themselves.


Eh, it won't happen to the degree I'm talking about while St. Nick is around. I'm not sure I could see 3 Ls in the regular season for y'all. Realistic games y'all could lose?? LSU, Ole Miss, maybe ARKY, & then a shot in the dark with UT?? I know you or Mr. John will rebuke that assessment, but it's realistic. Nobody else on the schedule looks like they could really have a shot.

Heck, I just want what Paul has made in 10 years. I'd certainly be the most eligible bachelor in The BR. :lol::lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> My only response is that you should, say, put on an Alabama shirt and walk around Tiger Stadium the day of the Alabama-LSU game. It sounds like you might be very surprised to find out there are some arrogant Tiger fans too. I was there in 2007. Very interesting.


2007 we played @ BDS. 

I'm not naive about the idiots that show up to the games. I loathe those folks. They do not represent everything that I love about the fan base. The last time y'all came to town, we had some good laughs. Because you really never know what you'll see @ a tailgate down here, that brings part of the excitement to the table. We were having a nice lil evening & one of the big tailgates beside where we were had some Gump fans with them. Very typical.  I've tailgated with most every fan base that makes the trip. Well, these 2 LSU fans were dressed up as refs (Foreshadowing as it turned out. Guess they knew who the head zebra was.) come out of nowhere blowing whistles & throwing flags on the festivities. Probably had to be there to laugh @ it to this day, but it's just one of those things I can't get enough of. If you make the trip, let me know. I'll either do a big thing of gumbo or jambalaya for the game. I suspect you'll see things differently.


----------



## Brad Turner

Practice opened yesterday for my Vols. Word is that Kongbo will live up to the hype. I look for a very entertaining season from the defensive end position. Haven't been this excited about our potential in a very long time.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...just want what (the Ferengi) has made in 10 years. I'd certainly be the most eligible bachelor in The BR. :lol::lol:


 Jacob, word on the street - and on the Playboy forum - is that Sumlin's trying to contract you out for giving those aTm ladies' football seminars, now that his assistant coaches have been suspended for their "playcalling puns." Maybe travel the seminars throughout SEC country courtesy of a revived Plato's Retreat.

With apologies to our distaff College Football 2016 (GDG) Administrator, Glenda, as the Bear used to say after a vicious hit, _*"Bingo!"*_

MG


----------



## roseberry

"bama is going 15-0. my sandbagging days are over! 

if the tigahs think that pimply faced jake coker lays the wood to a middle linebacker(should i post that video again?), just wait until they try to hit frosh jalen hurts.....if you could do it, it hurts!"

This was my post on August 2, post #106. At this point the tide had not declared whether bateman, Hurts or that transfer kid would start. 

Just call me nostradumbass!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, word on the street - and on the Playboy forum - is that Sumlin's trying to contract you out for giving those aTm ladies' football seminars, now that his assistant coaches have been suspended for their "playcalling puns." Maybe travel the seminars throughout SEC country courtesy of a revived Plato's Retreat.
> 
> With apologies to our distaff College Football 2016 (GDG) Administrator, Glenda, as the Bear used to say after a vicious hit, _*"Bingo!"*_
> 
> MG


Well played. Well played indeed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Gumps are trying to steal the slogan "Savage Season". Nothing new I suppose. Being slow & all. The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> bama is going 15-0. my sandbagging days are over!
> 
> tide will burst the trojans like a prom night........better stop that analogy or i will be suspended two weeks without pay like an aggie coach!
> mississippi dreads its coming day! keep your powder dry rebs, probations don't last forever!
> hogs are on the schedule this year?
> kevin sumlin is like hillary clinton, we all hope to see a successful, African American, collegiate, sec head coach and a woman president someday......it just aint these two. next!
> vols can't even keep women safe on their campus and you think they can protect dobbs from williams?
> georgia is praying no sportscasters declare alabama dead and that it does not rain.......again this year!
> if the tigahs think that pimply faced jake coker lays the wood to a middle linebacker(should i post that video again?), just wait until they try to hit frosh jalen hurts.....if you could do it, it hurts!
> boogs, the "offensive genius" will have something scary up his britches leg........whatever?
> sec champ game..........destroy vols twice? who cares who comes out of the east?
> two more gibronies in the playoff, fsu, clemson, osu, m, ou.......bfd!
> 
> kiss the rings bitches!!!!!!!
> if anyone would like for me to go back to sandbagging just pm;-)


:lol: :lol:


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> bama is going 15-0. my sandbagging days are over!
> 
> tide will burst the trojans like a prom night........better stop that analogy or i will be suspended two weeks without pay like an aggie coach!
> mississippi dreads its coming day! keep your powder dry rebs, probations don't last forever!
> hogs are on the schedule this year?
> kevin sumlin is like hillary clinton, we all hope to see a successful, African American, collegiate, sec head coach and a woman president someday......it just aint these two. next!
> vols can't even keep women safe on their campus and you think they can protect dobbs from williams?
> georgia is praying no sportscasters declare alabama dead and that it does not rain.......again this year!
> if the tigahs think that pimply faced jake coker lays the wood to a middle linebacker(should i post that video again?), just wait until they try to hit frosh jalen hurts.....if you could do it, it hurts!
> boogs, the "offensive genius" will have something scary up his britches leg........whatever?
> sec champ game..........destroy vols twice? who cares who comes out of the east?
> two more gibronies in the playoff, fsu, clemson, osu, m, ou.......bfd!
> 
> kiss the rings bitches!!!!!!!
> if anyone would like for me to go back to sandbagging just pm;-)



I love it! 

To be the Man...you gotta beat the man! Wooooo!


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> bama is going 15-0. my sandbagging days are over!
> 
> tide will burst the trojans like a prom night........better stop that analogy or i will be suspended two weeks without pay like an aggie coach!
> mississippi dreads its coming day! keep your powder dry rebs, probations don't last forever!
> hogs are on the schedule this year?
> kevin sumlin is like hillary clinton, we all hope to see a successful, African American, collegiate, sec head coach and a woman president someday......it just aint these two. next!
> vols can't even keep women safe on their campus and you think they can protect dobbs from williams?
> georgia is praying no sportscasters declare alabama dead and that it does not rain.......again this year!
> if the tigahs think that pimply faced jake coker lays the wood to a middle linebacker(should i post that video again?), just wait until they try to hit frosh jalen hurts.....if you could do it, it hurts!
> boogs, the "offensive genius" will have something scary up his britches leg........whatever?
> sec champ game..........destroy vols twice? who cares who comes out of the east?
> two more gibronies in the playoff, fsu, clemson, osu, m, ou.......bfd!
> 
> kiss the rings bitches!!!!!!!
> if anyone would like for me to go back to sandbagging just pm;-)


I look forward to meeting you at the national championship game. Beer is on me.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> I love it!
> 
> To be the Man...you got beat the man! Wooooo!


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> I look forward to meeting you at the national championship game. Beer is on me.


ohhhhh nooooo, no national championship game for me. 

the last time i went to a playoff game the tide got sheeeelackered, sloberknockered and boot heeled! i can still see zeke elliot running through the superdome in my dreams! the supersticious, "bad luck guy" never goes back. i'll be home in my "lucky football spot" if lightning strikes again!;-)

however, i do expect a tour of tallahassee and tailgate invite when i come to the clemson game last weekend of october!

p.s. if an fsu v tide final happened, it would give the jimbonoles a chance to tide smack in the final of one season and opener of the next......interesting!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, That's bold talk for a one eyed fat man. You just may be wrong on all salient points. But I sure hope you are correct on the one glaring prediction. 
P.S. I have never met you. So I am only guessing about you being one eyed. Hahlol.


----------



## roseberry

wayne,
true grit is a classic and one of my favorites too. though i currently still have both eyes, i am proud to have never voluntarily "missed a meal"!

our good friend john robinson led the "rose is a sandbagger" posts. i think i will attribute my "personality" changes to him.......and the gump posts by that young and constant pebble in all our shoe, mr. hawkes!;-)


----------



## crackerd

*"The Running of the Gumps"* - don't think Rose or Dawg (Kenneth Farris) or Rookie Trainer or Mr. Kress or I will be in the starting blocks this year, Jacob, as it might require running a poison 'Bama blind through the "2" gap to get to Saban. Anyhow, we already worship at St. Nick's feet and don't require his penmanship to prove it. But the video will satisfy your, er, Gumption for some of the Tide's more rabid if not downright animated backers.

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

I'm not going to say you could not pay me to go to that, but you would probably need a Powerball win to afford it. 



crackerd said:


> *"The Running of the Gumps"* - don't think Rose or Dawg (Kenneth Farris) or Rookie Trainer or Mr. Kress or I will be in the starting blocks this year, Jacob, as it might require running a poison 'Bama blind through the "2" gap to get to Saban. Anyhow, we already worship at St. Nick's feet and don't require his penmanship to prove it. But the video will satisfy your, er, Gumption for some of the Tide's more rabid if not downright animated backers.
> 
> MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Would not be surprised if we lost to LSU and Tenn, you could certainly say both are due for a win in the respective series. I don't think Ark quite has the horses yet, but who knows? I may be wrong, but I think we put a good one on OM in Oxford. We certainly owe them a couple.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Eh, it won't happen to the degree I'm talking about while St. Nick is around. I'm not sure I could see 3 Ls in the regular season for y'all. Realistic games y'all could lose?? LSU, Ole Miss, maybe ARKY, & then a shot in the dark with UT?? I know you or Mr. John will rebuke that assessment, but it's realistic. Nobody else on the schedule looks like they could really have a shot.
> 
> Heck, I just want what Paul has made in 10 years. I'd certainly be the most eligible bachelor in The BR. :lol::lol:


----------



## RookieTrainer

Been down there several times and they run together. The 2007 game in BDS was when I knew for sure we were going to be OK with CNS. We did not have the horses to finish that one, but I knew we were in for some good times. I did not know it would be this good, but I am sure enjoying it.

I have eaten at several LSU tailgates down there and had a good time. I have also been cursed out (and I mean compound adjectives) by a grandmotherly type on the way out in 2008. My offense was apparently that we had just won in OT and I had on a sticker that said "Reauxll Tide Reauxll!" She REALLY took offense.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> 2007 we played @ BDS.
> 
> I'm not naive about the idiots that show up to the games. I loathe those folks. They do not represent everything that I love about the fan base. The last time y'all came to town, we had some good laughs. Because you really never know what you'll see @ a tailgate down here, that brings part of the excitement to the table. We were having a nice lil evening & one of the big tailgates beside where we were had some Gump fans with them. Very typical. I've tailgated with most every fan base that makes the trip. Well, these 2 LSU fans were dressed up as refs (Foreshadowing as it turned out. Guess they knew who the head zebra was.) come out of nowhere blowing whistles & throwing flags on the festivities. Probably had to be there to laugh @ it to this day, but it's just one of those things I can't get enough of. If you make the trip, let me know. I'll either do a big thing of gumbo or jambalaya for the game. I suspect you'll see things differently.


----------



## mrman

Brad Turner said:


> Practice opened yesterday for my Vols. Word is that Kongbo will live up to the hype. I look for a very entertaining season from the defensive end position. Haven't been this excited about our potential in a very long time.


Im legit worried with the rocky top traveling to Athens this year. It's going to be a tough game for sure!!


----------



## Brad Turner

UT vs UGA is always a competitive game. If Tenn plays anywhere near full potential this season, the game should not be close.

... I mean no disrespect by this. The talent in Knoxville right now is just better than what is in Athens this season. Anything can happen though, that's why I watch college football.


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> ... I mean no disrespect by this. The talent in Knoxville right now is just better than what is in Athens this season.


 Hah, it won't stay that way once Saban sets free the three-time All-American nickel back, twice CFP MVP Maurice Smith for a poignant sideline reunion with Kirby Smart. Wait a minute, "sideline reunion" is the operative phrase - so scratch that little encomium above, I must've got Mo Smith (who?) confused with Herb Adderley or Darrelle Revis or somebody like that.

MG


----------



## bjoiner

Brad Turner said:


> UT vs UGA is always a competitive game. If Tenn plays anywhere near full potential this season, the game should not be close.
> 
> ... I mean no disrespect by this. The talent in Knoxville right now is just better than what is in Athens this season. Anything can happen though, that's why I watch college football.


I mean disrespect to the media by this. It always kills me when the media over hypes a team like Tennessee this year. It's a team that went 9-4 last year. They lost to Arkansas (8-5). Their best win was against UGA that had the worst offense I can remember since Ray Goff was coach. They barely won against South Carolina (3-9) by 3 points. The fan base has definitely bought into what the media has said. All the sudden the media jumps on the wagon and says because they are a year older, they will dominate. Mediocre and a year older = a little better than mediocre.

UGA has been overrated just like this in the past. I always said, "sucky plus one year = sucky". It usually comes true. I predict a close UGA victory with a true freshman taking over at QB for the remainder of the season. UGA defense will be about the same as last year, but offense will be much improved with 3 healthy running backs (Chubb, Sony & Holyfield (future stud)), one future All-SEC QB (maybe more) in Skinny, significantly added use of a talented tight end field, and special teams return unit will be off the charts.


----------



## Brad Turner

I hope all of GA thinks like you do Bubba. UT lost 4 games last year by a total of 19 pts. 7 of those coming from OK, and 4 of those coming from National Champion AL. 

My "Sucky" team should be fun to watch this year.

Hope Kirby works out for you guys


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Brad Turner

Sure Jake...

We'll try not to be too hard on you when the wheels fall off again down there in the bayou.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

National Championship comes back here this year.


----------



## Brad Turner

Amway Coaches Poll
1 Alabama 14-1 1585 55 NR 0 –
2 Clemson 14-1 1524 7 NR 0 –
3 Oklahoma 11-2 1398 0 NR 0 –
4 Florida State 10-3 1351 1 NR 0 –
5 Ohio State 12-1 1321 0 NR 0 –
6 Louisiana State 9-3 1241 0 NR 0 –
7 Stanford 12-2 1149 0 NR 0 –
8 Michigan 10-3 1062 0 NR 0 –
9 Notre Dame 10-3 1034 0 NR 0 –
10 Tennessee 9-4 960 1 NR 0 –
11 Michigan State 12-2 901 0 NR 0 –
12 Mississippi 10-3 792 0 NR 0 –
13 Houston 13-1 668 0 NR 0 –
14 Texas Christian 11-2 649 0 NR 0 –
15 Iowa 12-2 579 0 NR 0 –
16 Georgia 10-3 525 0 NR 0 –
17 Southern California 8-6 468 0 NR 0 –
18 Washington 7-6 454 0 NR 0 –
19 Oklahoma State 10-3 426 0 NR 0 –
20 North Carolina 11-3 422 0 NR 0 –
21 Baylor 10-3 383 0 NR 0 –
22 Oregon 9-4 361 0 NR 0 –
23 Louisville 8-5 331 0 NR 0 –
24 UCLA 8-5 296 0 NR 0 –
25 Florida 10-4 245 0 NR 0 –


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Texas A&M doesn't start practicing until next Monday after a couple of the coaches come off suspension.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Practice started this morning. That means 30, just 30 days until the 1st Saturday of CFB.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That means 30, just 30 days until the 1st Saturday of CFB.


oh yeah!!!!!!!!!

opening weekend is gonna be BIGGGG!

the jimbonoles will beat ol'miss 34-24. kelley has a great game but dalvin cook gains 220.
lsu beats wisconsin 28-24. good game, no passing for tigahs but fournette has three td's.
clemson trounces booger eaters 42-14. ouch for auburn. wow for that tiger qb.
sooners will barely beat houston 122-118. a high scoring affair.
aggies beat the bruins 27-24. the 12th man will be suspended for telling jokes that demean women, he will be replaced by the 12th person.
tar heels beat dogs 28-14. that nc defensive coordinator is just too good for sony and the dude that got hurt.
a clash of historical titans of college football's past. texas upsets notre dame 31-27.
another clash of historical titans of college football's past.(if you call the past, 6 of the last 13 titles) the USC Trojans and the Alabama Crimson Tide.....even though the tide decides to play without a quarterback, bama wins 24-14.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, That was a good one. What kind of mind can think like that? Did you read Clint's speech on the presidential race. Hahalol.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> oh yeah!!!!!!!!!
> 
> opening weekend is gonna be BIGGGG!
> 
> the jimbonoles will beat ol'miss 34-24. kelley has a great game but dalvin cook gains 220.
> lsu beats wisconsin 28-24. good game, no passing for tigahs but fournette has three td's.
> clemson trounces booger eaters 42-14. ouch for auburn. wow for that tiger qb.
> sooners will barely beat houston 122-118. a high scoring affair.
> aggies beat the bruins 27-24. the 12th man will be suspended for telling jokes that demean women, he will be replaced by the 12th person.
> tar heels beat dogs 28-14. that nc defensive coordinator is just too good for sony and the dude that got hurt.
> a clash of historical titans of college football's past. texas upsets notre dame 31-27.
> another clash of historical titans of college football's past.(if you call the past, 6 of the last 13 titles) the USC Trojans and the Alabama Crimson Tide.....even though the tide decides to play without a quarterback, bama wins 24-14.


Pretty funny. That said, Wisky won't score anywhere close to 24 points.


----------



## roseberry

in breaking news, 

"the 12th person has filed a complaint with the texas labor board. she claims she is not compensated equally with the 12th man who was recently fired."


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...Wisky won't score anywhere close to 24 points.


Jacob, better put on a pair of cardinal-colored glasses - Bucky may have 24 by the end of the first quarter when you consider they're going up against a *Dave Aranda defense.* Hey, just underminin' you 'Whos as best I can regards, 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> in breaking news,
> 
> "the 12th person has filed a complaint with the texas labor board. she claims she is not compensated equally with the 12th man who was recently fired."


Zing!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, better put on a pair of cardinal-colored glasses - Bucky may have 24 by the end of the first quarter when you consider they're going up against a *Dave Aranda defense.* Hey, just underminin' you 'Whos as best I can regards,
> 
> MG


LSU could go 5 games without giving up a total of 24 points. 

Dave Aranda will have The Best D in CFB.


----------



## bjoiner

This sums up my thoughts.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU could go 5 games without giving up a total of 24 points.
> 
> Dave Aranda will have The Best D in CFB.


Have you seen what Bob Shoop has to work with this year?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bjoiner said:


> This sums up my thoughts.
> View attachment 29289


So you have no thoughts about your team?? That's not good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> Have you seen what Bob Shoop has to work with this year?


The best hire UT has made in years. No doubt.


----------



## Migillicutty

Little school in the panhandle of Florida might have something to say about that Best D. Has Dave Arranda ever been a coach on a team that finished in the top 25?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That's what matters. What his defense did with pasty, pale white guys from the Midwest is incredible. He inherited a bunch of freaks down here that he has never had the luxury of tinkering around with.


----------



## RookieTrainer

He might have the best D in college football this year, but it might also go like the "Jeremy Johnson for Heisman" campaign that lasted right up until he started playing in games. Or anywhere in between.

We are looking for a QB and a go-to RB, so who knows what our season will bring.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU could go 5 games without giving up a total of 24 points.
> 
> Dave Aranda will have The Best D in CFB.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's what matters. What his defense did with pasty, pale white guys from the Midwest is incredible. He inherited a bunch of freaks down here that he has never had the luxury of tinkering around with.


Remember that is also _against_ a lot of pasty, pale white guys too. 

What's the explanation for the 59-0 loss to OSU in 2014?


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Has Dave Arranda ever been a coach on a team that finished in the top 25?


this is not quite as "in-depth" as that earlier post on jim harbaugh. but it is a "cuttyng" analysis none-the-less!

in breaking news:
the 12th person will be taking 12 weeks of maternity leave and will miss the entire ta&m football season. she may be back for a bowl game, if applicable, only if the lame duck Obama administration passes sweeping childcare assistance legislation.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, This will be much easier if a woman is president. Beginning to look like one of your predictions is going in the tank. Hahalol or maybe not.


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> Remember that is also _against_ a lot of pasty, pale white guys too.


Hey, let's leave Kirkie Ferentz out of this - anyhow, what decade has his contract been extended to now, the 2050s, for gloriously getting past .500 in the B1G (L)e(a)st?

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Is Tamu building separate bathrooms for the 12th person or will it be allowed to use the bathroom of its choosing?


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The best hire UT has made in years. No doubt.


He's got real next level talent to work with now too. 3 on the Maxwell and Bednarik watch list (same as LSU). 

He could have an All-American at each level of the defense.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Remember that is also _against_ a lot of pasty, pale white guys too.
> 
> What's the explanation for the 59-0 loss to OSU in 2014?


Come on Rookie, you saying those B1G offenses aren't known for being high powered juggernauts? Let's not go bursting young Jacob's regularly scheduled preseason optimism. 

Now Jacob is right, Aranda has never had the same collection of talent as he now has to work with, but the head man is still do Les, with more, Miles.


----------



## jgsanders

I gotta tip my hat to Auburn and Coach M this week. I don't know what your starting running back did to get booted off the team, but I'm betting he deserved it. Coach M's job security isn't exactly at an all time high, and if he's doing the right thing now, I'll tip my cap to you and your program!


----------



## Migillicutty

Meanwhile in hogtown, they ask a prominent booster to preside over a Title IX hearing of a football player. 

http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...yers-sexual-assault-boycotts-title-ix-hearing


----------



## duk4me

Dang folks I believe y'all are ready for some football.


----------



## bjoiner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So you have no thoughts about your team?? That's not good.


My thoughts are Dawgs win the East, but are two young to take the SEC. Probably end up with a 10 to 11 win season. I think they beat Tennessee and loose to Miss maybe UF and maybe one unexpected loss due to turnovers. 

I think Alabama meets Ohio State for it all, but don't get it this year (and I'm a big SEC boy).


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty, Bathrooms? We still call'em outhouses. I don't what we're doing since Sears doesn't publish catalogs anymore. Most are one holers, so everyone uses the same one. And why do you think the Corps carries entrenching tools?


----------



## roseberry

duk4me said:


> Dang folks I believe y'all are ready for some football.


oh yeah, it's crannkin' up now timmy!


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> I gotta tip my hat to Auburn and Coach M this week. I don't know what your starting running back did to get booted off the team, but I'm betting he deserved it. Coach M's job security isn't exactly at an all time high, and if he's doing the right thing now, I'll tip my cap to you and your program!


By cracky, jg, you are an egalitarian chap - saluting All-Bran's program and you didn't even mention the great deeds of the young man Malzoo-n is counting on as Cam (or $cam) 2.0 to save his derriere. Here's *a recap of his ($cam's heir apparent) football noblesse oblige* so far along the way to the Heisman Dinner - with an oblique reference to the character of 'Cutty's avatar ShameUs W*innocent*ston thrown in for good measure.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bjoiner said:


> My thoughts are Dawgs win the East, but are two young to take the SEC. Probably end up with a 10 to 11 win season. I think they beat Tennessee and loose to Miss maybe UF and maybe one unexpected loss due to turnovers.
> 
> I think Alabama meets Ohio State for it all, but don't get it this year (and I'm a big SEC boy).


I can buy the top part. The last part, not so much. But, that's the beauty of the preseason. Everyone has a shot.


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> oh yeah, it's crannkin' up now timmy!


That's funny second time this week I've been called Timmy. Guess its time to get a Collie. Lord knows I need a dog to rescue me. lol


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> By cracky, jg, you are an egalitarian chap - saluting All-Bran's program and you didn't even mention the great deeds of the young man Malzoo-n is counting on as Cam (or $cam) 2.0 to save his derriere. Here's *a recap of his ($cam's heir apparent) football noblesse oblige* so far along the way to the Heisman Dinner - with an oblique reference to the character of 'Cutty's avatar ShameUs W*innocent*ston thrown in for good measure.
> 
> MG


Cracker,

SSSSHHHH! You know the joke about the farmer and the rooster hired to take care of the hens right?,.......Well, I already got bunch a SEC teams under my belt recently says the rooster, (hens, ducks, and geese) and I got a couple of buzzards named Jurden Hair and Forrest Gump circling overhead that are getting close to their destiny......keep quiet.....signed Clempson nation, DW4 (true junior in 2016 and scheduled to graduate this December 2016 in Communications), and walk on wide receiver Hunter Renfrow (Sophomore Engineering major).....hahaha! Just having fun......

P.S. If you don't want to watch Clemson dance in the end zone in 2016....no worries....just keep us out of it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> He might have the best D in college football this year, but it might also go like the "Jeremy Johnson for Heisman" campaign that lasted right up until he started playing in games. Or anywhere in between.
> 
> We are looking for a QB and a go-to RB, so who knows what our season will bring.


How can you compare a 3 year run to the hype from 1 half of a game?? That's a stretch like I've never seen. 

Nobody knows, we are just predicting. That's it. Throw out a prediction.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Come on Rookie, you saying those B1G offenses aren't known for being high powered juggernauts? Let's not go bursting young Jacob's regularly scheduled preseason optimism.
> 
> Now Jacob is right, Aranda has never had the same collection of talent as he now has to work with, but the head man is still do Les, with more, Miles.


Slingblade has never been accused of tampering with the D. The offense, well, that goes without saying. In the morning practice, the media was not allowed to record or take pictures of the offense as, per Les, "They were practicing on new plays that we haven't shown before." Well, reality (Matt Moscona talked about it on AFR yesterday.) determined that was a lie. If faking a handoff to a RB & hitting them in the flat is ground breaking, you can guess where the rest of the punchlines went. 

Dave's system is simplified (For the secondary, anyway.) in comparison to Kevin Steele's. There were more coverage busts last year than in a span of 4-5 years prior?? I think that's about right. For whatever reason, his scheme didn't work with our personnel. The results were much improved when he just let them play straight up man coverage.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Slingblade has never been accused of tampering with the D. The offense, well, that goes without saying. In the morning practice, the media was not allowed to record or take pictures of the offense as, per Les, "They were practicing on new plays that we haven't shown before." Well, reality (Matt Moscona talked about it on AFR yesterday.) determined that was a lie. If faking a handoff to a RB & hitting them in the flat is ground breaking, you can guess where the rest of the punchlines went.
> 
> Dave's system is simplified (For the secondary, anyway.) in comparison to Kevin Steele's. There were more coverage busts last year than in a span of 4-5 years prior?? I think that's about right. For whatever reason, his scheme didn't work with our personnel. The results were much improved when he just let them play straight up man coverage.


Jacob, your team never has to apologize for their defensive personnel. How they are coached is another matter!


----------



## Migillicutty

Well this should be fun. Going to get a back stage pass to FSU's playoff run. Recruiting has been incredible under Jimbo, this will only help it. 

A Season with Florida State; On Showtime

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MJyeEoYwo


----------



## Tim Mc

Since we're making predictions I'll take a crack at it. Jacob's unflinching confidence in his Tigahs has worn me down, so LSU gets one spot. Clemson and FSU will produce another. Both teams should be really good but after watching Watson against Alabama, I have to give Clemson the nod. Now the sad part. The Big gets shutout of the playoffs this year. OSU is really young and should be good in the end , but they have Oklahoma on the road early and a couple other tough road games. Michigan st. also lost a lot from last year. Michigan probably has the best chance but I think they'll drop 2 games somewhere.


----------



## Migillicutty

Not bad, Watson is incredible no doubt. If Clemson beats FSU it will be because of him (I know, not very profound). I do think however that our defense is going to be much improved and we gave them fits last year. Clemson D will not be as good. Game is in Tally. I like our chances. All that said, while our running game and defense should be stellar our greatness will hinge on what happens at the QB position. If Francois wins the job, look out, because that means he is really good and FSU will be tough to beat with the talent and experience on the field, much like the 2013 team. The similarities are striking.


----------



## Tim Mc

For some reason my entire post didn't show up. I have Oklahoma and Stanford also but could see 2 SEC teams or both Clemson and FSU making it. I just don't see enough Pac 12 games to really have a strong opinion so I'm kinda going by the polls.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> For some reason my entire post didn't show up. I have Oklahoma and Stanford also but could see 2 SEC teams or both Clemson and FSU making it. I just don't see enough Pac 12 games to really have a strong opinion so I'm kinda going by the polls.


Woody Hayes, one of my favorite coaches, probably felt the had seen too many of them. 
The PAC-12 passes a lot  (someone will probably prove me wrong) 3 yards & a cloud of dust, regards.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll take UCLA out of The Pac 10/12/26. The Chosen Rosen is a Top 3 QB, IMO.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> Woody Hayes, one of my favorite coaches, probably felt the had seen too many of them.
> The PAC-12 passes a lot  (someone will probably prove me wrong) 3 yards & a cloud of dust, regards.


I'll buy that assessment, though I don't think any conference is close to The Big 12 as far as pass attempts.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll take UCLA out of The Pac 10/12/26. The Chosen Rosen is a Top 3 QB, IMO.


The QB's from WSU & UW also aren't too bad.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> A Season with Florida State; On Showtime
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MJyeEoYwo


man, i watched that entire trailer.......exciting tv! 

word is they plan to run the teaser ad of this season's security camera footage from the seafood department if ratings are below expectation.;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Travonte Valentine is back @ LSU. The DL is deeper & better than it has been in years. The freak shows are going to be in full force this year.


----------



## Migillicutty

Can any of them play QB?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brandon Harris can spin it. I'm not concerned there.


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> man, i watched that entire trailer.......exciting tv!
> 
> *word is they plan to run the teaser ad of this season's security camera footage from the seafood department if ratings are below expectation.;-)*


I was waiting on this. 
He sets them up...you knock them down


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Camp started today and the flag still says "12th Man". Waiting on you John to lead the protest down Geo Bush Ave.


----------



## Migillicutty

Brad Turner said:


> I was waiting on this.
> He sets them up...you knock them down


Pretty stale though, especially considering recent transgressions by some bamer playahs. Rocks and glass houses and all.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Camp started today and the flag still says "12th Man". Waiting on you John to lead the protest down Geo Bush Ave.


Sadie starting @ QB?? She kinda showed Trevor up the other day.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Christian LaCouture suffered a knee injury which is assumed to be to his ACL that will require surgery. I guess I'll stop talking about The DL now. :|:|


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Can any of them play QB?


good one^^^^

and brad, even though i couldn't resist, cutty is correct, my humor was stale!

as a penalty for stale humor i will take a shot at an updated(within the last week) "self team deprecating" funny........

yes cutty, there have been some recent transgressions by alabama football players. they say a football player at alabama can get away with anything.......but a transfer!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Well then boys are working their tails off in the heat over the summer when the rest of us are in the a/c so it's only fair. Right?


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Christian LaCouture suffered a knee injury which is assumed to be to his ACL that will require surgery. I guess I'll stop talking about The DL now. :|:|


That sucks. Hate it when guys get injured.


----------



## DogsNDawgs

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob, I guess I missed the Sadie/Trevor incident. Don't tell me the Robertson clan has been playing touch football again.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> That sucks. Hate it when guys get injured.


Just harder to take when it's the preseason. 

Isaiah Washington (Would have been a pass specialist @ Buck.) had a season ending knee injury over the weekend. Sigh.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jacob, I guess I missed the Sadie/Trevor incident. Don't tell me the Robertson clan has been playing touch football again.


She was just throwing the ball around is all. Was being facetious.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

http://countryrebel.com/blogs/videos/sadie-robertson-shows-up-her-quarterback-boyfriend
Sign her up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Christian LaCouture suffered a knee injury which is assumed to be to his ACL that will require surgery. I guess I'll stop talking about The DL now. :|:|


Torn ACL & LCL damage.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Well then boys are working their tails off in the heat over the summer when the rest of us are in the a/c so it's only fair. Right?


We should feed them crab legs.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> We should feed them crab legs.


A redundantly stale post from the department of redundancy. F for effort.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Corey Thompson went down this morning with a similar injury to Jalen Mills last year.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Corey Thompson went down this morning with a similar injury to Jalen Mills last year.


Pre-season/off-season injuries are terrible. I've got my fingers crossed that our new strength and conditioning coach puts an emphasis on flexibility. I know that won't stop all the injuries, but it has to help.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> A redundantly stale post from the department of redundancy. F for effort.


Sorry, I was so sure you'd find the humor in that. Guess you also don't like the one about glass houses and throwing rocks and whatnot.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> Pre-season/off-season injuries are terrible. I've got my fingers crossed that our new strength and conditioning coach puts an emphasis on flexibility. I know that won't stop all the injuries, but it has to help.


Some years you get them. Some years you don't. The 1st 2 happened during no contact drills. It's sad as 2 of the 3 are seniors. Christian lost 12 pounds during the summer by boxing. Just not a good stretch of practices as far as injuries are concerned.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> yes cutty, there have been some recent transgressions by alabama football players. they say a football player at alabama can get away with anything.......but a transfer!;-)


St. Nick is being awfully petty. Think he wishes he could go back to the beginning on that situation??


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Think he wishes he could go back to the beginning on that situation??


how could a slightly below average dude like me ever pretend to comprehend the thinking and wishes of a man like Coach Saban? i am certain he is not, and does not consider himself to be perfect in all the decisions he makes. i am also certain that he does not care what i/we think about his decisions. why would a winner at his level ever consider the concerns of someone with my level of lifetime accomplishment? he would not!

now if that poor, son-of-a-biscuit-eatin', football coach ever decides he wants to gun a strap of big greentoppers..........he would be wise to call me!;-)


----------



## crackerd

Rose, green ain't the operative color in all this, it's "Black!" That's what 'Bama will wear in the SEC Championship game against UGa mourning the defection and loss of Maurice Smith - and signifying sackcloth and ashes for St. Nick per Jacob's granting him absolution for "pettiness." A 'Bama blackout versus them Dawgs, who'd ever a thunk it. But times of great trepidation for the Tide call for strides of great imagination ensuring Saban's cured of his "pettiness" and will never forget how Kirby Smart bested him in taking away the second coming of Patrick Peterson, the Honey Badger, Ha Ha Clinton Dix and Ed Reed all rolled into a single Tider who had, ahem, a few tackles on special teams in a, ahem, storied 'Bama career...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> how could a slightly below average dude like me ever pretend to comprehend the thinking and wishes of a man like Coach Saban? i am certain he is not, and does not consider himself to be perfect in all the decisions he makes. i am also certain that he does not care what i/we think about his decisions. why would a winner at his level ever consider the concerns of someone with my level of lifetime accomplishment? he would not!
> 
> now if that poor, son-of-a-biscuit-eatin', football coach ever decides he wants to gun a strap of big greentoppers..........he would be wise to call me!;-)
> 
> View attachment 29698


Well played. Well played indeed. 

By the way, did you raid the freezer in my beer fridge?? That Makers Mart looks awfully familiar. Only thing missing is the Yeti lowball, ice, a spoon, & Vanilla Coke.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Rose, green ain't the operative color in all this, it's "Black!" That's what 'Bama will wear in the SEC Championship game against UGa mourning the defection and loss of Maurice Smith - and signifying sackcloth and ashes for St. Nick per Jacob's granting him absolution for "pettiness." A 'Bama blackout versus them Dawgs, who'd ever a thunk it. But times of great trepidation for the Tide call for strides of great imagination ensuring Saban's cured of his "pettiness" and will never forget how Kirby Smart bested him in taking away the second coming of Patrick Peterson, the Honey Badger, Ha Ha Clinton Dix and Ed Reed all rolled into a single Tider who had, ahem, a few tackles on special teams in a, ahem, storied 'Bama career...
> 
> MG


You playing on XBOX One as the Gumps??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tyron Johnson transferring out. Sigh. This week can't end soon enough.


----------



## roseberry

oh yeah, if coach does call and ask about those greenies, i am gonna tell him to jump in the truck with Paul Bryant jr. and go to his place. he will likely kill a few and certainly will not need to hop around on one foot beside the truck putting on his waders!;-)

http://www.wildlifefarms.com/

but what if he wants a big strap of those "other" ducks?









sherry just walked by, looked at the computer and said, "winners don't waste their time hunting birds!" what does she know?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm not going to answer that last question. I'm biased, but you could tell her this. Of course make sure she's in a good mood or it might backfire.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Big 12 to interview *17* schools for conference expansion.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Big 12 to interview *17* schools for conference expansion.


SI released the top 25 along with who will be in the playoff!


----------



## Migillicutty

Alabama (33)
Clemson (16)
Oklahoma (4)
Florida State (5)
LSU (1)
Ohio State (1)
Michigan (1)
Stanford
Tennessee
 Notre Dame
Ole Miss
Michigan State
TCU
Washington
Houston
 UCLA
Iowa
Georgia
 Louisville
USC
 Oklahoma State
 North Carolina
Baylor
Oregon
Florida

you guys are slacking. This thread should never fall off the front page this time of year. AP top 25. Which team is the only team in the country that has 5 ranked teams on the schedule?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Texas A&M has five


----------



## Marvin S

Apparently Notre Dame is now trying to be competitive with the SEC. 

In players arrested, that is :razz:.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> you guys are slacking. This thread should never fall off the front page this time of year. AP top 25. Which team is the only team in the country that has 5 ranked teams on the schedule?


Kinda been busy with other things. Was going to go to Lambeau, but with everything that has happened, I decided against it.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Kinda been busy with other things. Was going to go to Lambeau, but with everything that has happened, I decided against it.


Yeah you certainly do. Hate it for all of y'all. Hope you and yours are ok.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Thanks. Appreciate the well wishes.


----------



## Brad Turner

Its going to be interesting to watch theses guys get this field ready over the next few days.

http://www.bristolmotorspeedway.com...ing-battle-bristol-live-construction-cam.html


----------



## Tim Mc

I was wondering if you were affected by the flooding, Jacob. Hope life returns to normal for you and your families soon. I can't imagine the hardships people are facing.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob saw where your church is a leader in helping the displaced. Good on y'all.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> I was wondering if you were affected by the flooding, Jacob. Hope life returns to normal for you and your families soon. I can't imagine the hardships people are facing.


My family & I are the outliers. None of our houses were flooded. It's very sad to see entire subdivisions & neighborhoods with huge mounds of stuff on the sides of the road in front of their house. Gutted houses galore. I am in agreement with the projections that things won't be normal for a couple of months. LSU football will help bridge the gap. Hopefully. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Jacob saw where your church is a leader in helping the displaced. Good on y'all.


Yes sir. They do pretty good. I have not joined them, as I've been helping those in my area (With my boat during the flooding.) & an elderly lady in one of my aunt's subdivision (Since then.).


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> I was wondering if you were affected by the flooding, Jacob. Hope life returns to normal for you and your families soon. I can't imagine the hardships people are facing.


Until I was watching a program from the site yesterday, I had no idea how widespread and severe the destruction was. A lot of those people don't have flood insurance, and even if they do, many of their things can never be replaced. I'll be donating for sure, I hope it helps at least a little. These real life events put our football interest into perspective.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The national writers from CBS are quite high on Texas A&M Football!

"Texas A&M will beat both Alabama and LSU this season."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

In what?? People most excited about a Thanksgiving night game?? Certainly not beating either in the actual games.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yes sir. They do pretty good. I have not joined them, as I've been helping those in my area (With my boat during the flooding.) & an elderly lady in one of my aunt's subdivision (Since then.).


Jacob that is incredibly great of you. I know the battle you are fighting with that leg but to help people when you can't hardly walk is noble. My admiration grows for you for doing what you are doing. I know it can't be easy. Tim.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> The national writers from CBS are quite high on Texas A&M Football!
> 
> "Texas A&M will beat both Alabama and LSU this season."


Surely you jest.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Nope I don't jest. That was a quote from a CBS sports article. But they will probably only beat AL. It has happened before and the current qb had success against AL too.

Quote from Bruce Feldman, Fox Sports. Found on the AL website of BR.
This is the best the Aggies roster has looked top-to-bottom in a few years," Feldman wrote. "No, there isn't a Johnny Manziel or Mike Evans in College Station, but the receiving corps is much deeper and defensively the roster is a lot more stocked than it was in the Johnny Football days."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Jacob that is incredibly great of you. I know the battle you are fighting with that leg but to help people when you can't hardly walk is noble. My admiration grows for you for doing what you are doing. I know it can't be easy. Tim.


Thank you. It's not always easy, but it's always worth it. I'm just struggling with not being able to do what my mind & the rest of the body wants to do. 

I'm really just thankful & proud of those people from here that have helped out. Was able to give the elderly lady I mentioned earlier the money that a poster sent. The poor lady is incredibly depleted, yet so thankful for everything. A direct quote from last week. "I don't have a dollar to my name, but my floors are out & my house is gutted. God will provide for me." As she's tearing up. Want to talk about ripping your heart out. That's tough.


----------



## roseberry

we are glad for you and your family jacob. also proud of what you do to help. my son-in-law is from walker, la. and he and daughter went down to help last week. the pictures and video my daughter brought back are unbelievable from walker and denham springs.

ONE WEEK FROM TODAY.......COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin S

Watched the cowgirls play last night, looks like JJ made a couple of good choices in the draft in Elliott & Prescott!


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It is time. Less than 60 days until the 1st Saturday of CFB. LSU/Wisky @ Lambeau.


A friend on the Badgers staff tells me they have a great deal of respect for LSU but they best come ready to play!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You always have to come ready to not "Finish 2nd." I am excited about this team. I was going to go to the game but the recent events said it wasn't the thing to do. I'll take LSU in a statement victory.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If y'all want, I or anybody really, can setup a CFB pick ems group for the ESPN pick em games.


----------



## Tim Mc

I'd be interested in that. Could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Migillicutty

I'd participate


----------



## Chad Baker

MY crew and the Astro-Turf Team have turned Bristol into a ball field in one week! Crazy we hauled 470 loads of rock in starting last Monday morning at 8 am today the field is all green and striped. They will finish putting the sand and rubber mixture in tomorrow. I get the feeling this won't be the last time we do this. Its crazy looking at 165000 seats from the 50 yard line! ESPN game day is going to be there this will be the biggest party in the south! The campground owners are seeing more reservations than they have seen in a long time!
Chad


----------



## Migillicutty

Chad Baker said:


> MY crew and the Astro-Turf Team have turned Bristol into a ball field in one week! Crazy we hauled 470 loads of rock in starting last Monday morning at 8 am today the field is all green and striped. They will finish putting the sand and rubber mixture in tomorrow. I get the feeling this won't be the last time we do this. Its crazy looking at 165000 seats from the 50 yard line! ESPN game day is going to be there this will be the biggest party in the south! The campground owners are seeing more reservations than they have seen in a long time!
> Chad


That is really cool, Chad. That is going to be one heck of a venue for a college football game.


----------



## Brad Turner

Chad Baker said:


> MY crew and the Astro-Turf Team have turned Bristol into a ball field in one week! Crazy we hauled 470 loads of rock in starting last Monday morning at 8 am today the field is all green and striped. They will finish putting the sand and rubber mixture in tomorrow. I get the feeling this won't be the last time we do this. Its crazy looking at 165000 seats from the 50 yard line! ESPN game day is going to be there this will be the biggest party in the south! The campground owners are seeing more reservations than they have seen in a long time!
> Chad


I can't imagine what the haul bill was for 470 tandem loads! lol
It's going to be one heck of an atmosphere next weekend. One game at a time though, Appy State Thursday night. I just hope their qb's head is still attached to his body at the end of the game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://games.espn.com/college-football-pickem/2016/en/game

RTF Pickems is the name of the group. 

Marks is the password. I think that link will send you to where you sign up.


----------



## crackerd

Chad Baker said:


> MY crew and the Astro-Turf Team have turned Bristol into a ball field in one week! Crazy we hauled 470 loads of rock in starting last Monday morning at 8 am today the field is all green and striped. They will finish putting the sand and rubber mixture in tomorrow. I get the feeling this won't be the last time we do this. ...


Chad, I know this is last-minute, but 'Cutty's also interested in finding out if y'all can accommodate All-Bran's (Auburn's) request to turn their playing field into a quagmire, er, "wetlands reclamation project" by, say, 8 p.m. CDT Saturday night for the exclusive use of the Clempson Tiger offense.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

You implying I want Clemson to lose? Not at all. Hope Clemson smokes them. I want them riding high when they come in to Doak and DC goes for a couple hundred on them and our defense picks D Watson off a couple times.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

T.J. Edwards out for Wisky this week.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, sending good Packer owner juju to the 'Who at Lambeau - in the spirit of the great Jimmy Taylor.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://games.espn.com/college-football-pickem/2016/en/game
> 
> RTF Pickems is the name of the group.
> 
> Marks is the password. I think that link will send you to where you sign up.


i already picked 'em......weeks ago! don't none of y'all go back and look at my winners.

the alabama tide and the usc trojans. pull the top back 'cause jerry jones could never build a stadium to hold history like that. (neither could nascar, talledega told promoters it was too small a venue for tide/trojans;-))


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://games.espn.com/college-football-pickem/2016/en/game
> 
> RTF Pickems is the name of the group.
> 
> Marks is the password. I think that link will send you to where you sign up.


Are we doing confidence picks or straight up?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, sending good Packer owner juju to the 'Who at Lambeau - in the spirit of the great Jimmy Taylor.
> 
> MG


Thanks for the well wishes. 



roseberry said:


> i already picked 'em......weeks ago! don't none of y'all go back and look at my winners.
> 
> the alabama tide and the usc trojans. pull the top back 'cause jerry jones could never build a stadium to hold history like that. (neither could nascar, talledega told promoters it was too small a venue for tide/trojans;-))


LOL. I hear ya. It's not Lambeau, but it's not dancing with the ugliest girl in the room. 



Migillicutty said:


> Are we doing confidence picks or straight up?


Confidence points.


----------



## Brad Turner

Which one of your Tigers is going to be thumbing for a ride home from Lambeau after doing the leap? I'll believe it when I see it...

Our season begins at 7:30 tonight. It's time to put up or shut up..


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> Our season begins at 7:30 tonight. It's time to put up or shut up..


Or for ol' Butch "I Play to Lose From Ahead" Jones to declare "I (oops'd) up in scheduling Appalachian State in our opener in a no-win fit of my further college football genius." 

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Or for ol' Butch "I Play to Lose From Ahead" Jones to declare "I (oops'd) up in scheduling Appalachian State in our opener in a no-win fit of my further college football genius."
> 
> MG


If App St. keeps it closer than 20 pts, I'll buy you a beer


----------



## roseberry

usc(the other one) and vandy tonight too!!!!!!!!!!!!
yea, life begins again tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> usc(the other one) and vandy tonight too!!!!!!!!!!!!
> yea, life begins again tonight!!!!!!!



You know it!!!


----------



## leemac

Brad Turner said:


> If App St. keeps it closer than 20 pts, I'll buy you a beer


You better get a six pack ready!


----------



## Migillicutty

Afraid Brad won't be long for this thread.


----------



## Migillicutty

You boys need to sign up for the pick em. Should we start a thread so everyone sees it?


----------



## leemac

Migillicutty said:


> You boys need to sign up for the pick em. Should we start a thread so everyone sees it?


I'm in. Good luck.


----------



## Tim Mc

Vols live to see another day. I like Butch, he was very sincere in his praise of Ap. State. Overtime game!! Nice way to kick off the season!


----------



## roseberry

vols.......whew! top ten? not next week! better start blocking and tackling, look bad in front on both sides.

south carolina very thrilling field goal win.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Exciting finish in both games. UT & USC.


----------



## Brad Turner

Crackerd, pm me your flavor

I'm not sure a win could be any more awful... 

Maybin getting tossed really hurt, but the offense was just anemic


----------



## crackerd

Cheers, Brad - but instead you might want to send an imperial pint of bitter or Dogfish Head 120 IPA to the Viles' dog that will hunt, my boy Snoopy, I mean Shoopy, the new DC, whose football pedigree is all over the place but who got his defense in the right places last night when Appy couldn't handle their prosperity. Upon further review, Ol' Butch may be a better coach than Derek Doolittle, but not by much - he just signs more players to try and cover up his inadequacies.

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Cheers, Brad - but instead you might want to send an imperial pint of bitter or Dogfish Head 120 IPA to the Viles' dog that will hunt, my boy Snoopy, I mean Shoopy, the new DC, whose football pedigree is all over the place but who got his defense in the right places last night when Appy couldn't handle their prosperity. Upon further review, Ol' Butch may be a better coach than Derek Doolittle, but not by much - he just signs more players to try and cover up his inadequacies.
> 
> MG


Butch is a class act, but we weren't prepared for that game. With all due respect, it's next to impossible to be worse than the Dooley years. (i get anxiety just thinking about that guy)


----------



## Migillicutty

How can you not be prepared for the first game of the season against a team who doesn't have a single player who would get a scholarship off to your school. Butch is in over his head. He may be a class act and he may be able to recruit, but some guys don't have what it takes to lead a team and coach on gameday. The evidence is mounting that Butch doesn't have what it takes. Going to be another very disappointing year for the Vols.


----------



## Brad Turner

Migillicutty said:


> How can you not be prepared for the first game of the season against a team who doesn't have a single player who would get a scholarship off to your school. Butch is in over his head. He may be a class act and he may be able to recruit, but some guys don't have what it takes to lead a team and coach on gameday. The evidence is mounting that Butch doesn't have what it takes. Going to be another very disappointing year for the Vols.


I hope that Butch has a tirade laced conversation with Debord before Bristol. We've got to open it up


----------



## Migillicutty

If you can't block it doesn't really matter what the scheme is, and your QB just isn't that good. However the scheme is also lacking. You have to have balance and UT is way to run oriented.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Soooo, is everyone in with their picks?? Have to be in before the end of College Gameday in The AM. Yes, I know I haven't made mine yet. Just making sure whoever wants to get in on it does.


----------



## ducktrooper

Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## leemac

Mississippi state stinks up the second half and loses to South Alabama. Houston is about to finish off Oklahoma. Batten down the hatches boys this first weekend is gonna be a doozy!


----------



## Tim Mc

Badgers up at halftime. Rut roh!


----------



## BrettG

Same old LSU.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

NO QUARTERBACK at LSPHEW...COUGARS LOOKED GOOD AGAINST OKLAHOMA...


----------



## leemac

He's back! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Migillicutty

Migillicutty said:


> Can any of them play QB?


Just going to leave this here.


----------



## road kill

Go BUCKY!!!!!


----------



## Franco

road kill said:


> Go BUCKY!!!!!


Badgers played a solid game and deserved the win. Looks like Bart Houston is a keeper.

I just posted the below on the POTUS Page when asked about the game....

I wasn't expecting much from them this season. That's why I stayed off the College Football thread on the main page. I don't expect any real success from a Les Miles team. 

Miles' team always plays below their talent level. Not to take anything away from the Badgers, they were mentally prepared to play.

Back to Miles; his inability to find and develop a QB is his downfall. The O scored 6 points today and only had two 3rd down conversions. How they were picked #5 in the preseason Polls in beyond me. 

BTW, that Badger QB made mistakes but was clutch when it counted.


----------



## Jerry S.

Look at the first post of this 28 page thread.

Jacob...........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re72di5phM0


----------



## road kill

Franco said:


> Badgers played a solid game and deserved the win. Looks like Bart Houston is a keeper.
> 
> I just posted the below on the POTUS Page when asked about the game....
> 
> I wasn't expecting much from them this season. That's why I stayed off the College Football thread on the main page. I don't expect any real success from a Les Miles team.
> 
> Miles' team always plays below their talent level. Not to take anything away from the Badgers, they were mentally prepared to play.
> 
> Back to Miles; his inability to find and develop a QB is his downfall. The O scored 6 points today and only had two 3rd down conversions. How they were picked #5 in the preseason Polls in beyond me.
> 
> BTW, that Badger QB made mistakes but was clutch when it counted.


He didn't panic.
Defense was solid!
I'm pleased and surprised.
LSU is loaded with athletes and SPEED!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Victory, oh Victory. Think there will be a realignment in the polls on Monday


----------



## Franco

road kill said:


> He didn't panic.
> Defense was solid!
> I'm pleased and surprised.
> LSU is loaded with athletes and SPEED!


Just wait till next week, they are going to give Jacksonville State all they can handle. 

Miles has to go. I was disappointed when they didn't can him after the title game loss to Bama and then the school chickened out at the end of last season in doing what they knew had to be done.


----------



## road kill

Franco said:


> Just wait till next week, they are going to give Jacksonville State all they can handle.
> 
> Miles has to go. I was disappointed when they didn't can him after the title game loss to Bama and then the school chickened out at the end of last season in doing what they knew had to be done.


76 is a classy dude!
If one of my players ever did that he would never see the field for me again!


----------



## canuckkiller

*Tigers & badgers*

Beside giving up 14 points in 60 seconds, Wisconsin played very well ... not a 40th ranked
team.
Credit goes to Coach Chryst & new Defensive Coordinator. And, the mental attitude of the Badgers!

THATS THE LONG & SHORT OF THIS DISCUSSION.

Bill Connor
.


----------



## leemac

Good job Dawgs! Trust the Process! (I know the Process is Saint Nick's trade mark)


----------



## canuckkiller

SAY IT LIKE IT REALLY IS, Franco - LSU BROIUGHT IT ALL AND FAILED.

Bill Connor


----------



## roseberry

Rtr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aandw

LSU has been as talented as anybody for the last 5 years. They are possibly the worst coached team in the country. This is no way takes anything from Wisconsin and their win today. I saw very little of the game. And I'm a bama fan. RTR


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> bama is going 15-0. my sandbagging days are over!
> 
> tide will burst the trojans like a prom night........better stop that analogy or i will be suspended two weeks without pay like an aggie coach!
> 
> just wait until they try to hit* frosh jalen hurts*.....if you could do it, it hurts!


i am a freakin' football swammi! even though auburn looked much better than i expected!

http://www.atlassadr.com/wp-content...ster-Photo-NUP-108128-0003-1307230909_3_4.jpg


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> i am a freakin' football swammi! even though auburn looked much better than i expected!
> 
> http://www.atlassadr.com/wp-content...ster-Photo-NUP-108128-0003-1307230909_3_4.jpg


Obviously the QB was not recruited by someone with a SEC background .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Just going to leave this here.


Eh, 1 bad decision. 2 bad passes, 1 was on the play call. Half a dozen or more drops. He played well. The OL did not. I'm going to watch it again & check it out.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

leemac said:


> Mississippi state stinks up the second half and loses to South Alabama. !


2-10 season coming up.


----------



## Steve Thornton

leemac said:


> Good job Dawgs! Trust the Process! (I know the Process is Saint Nick's trade mark)


Amen! That freshman QB looked really good. May be a better year than I thought. 

A transplat Ga. Boy. 
Steve


----------



## Parker M.

Hook em!!! Down goes #10! Sure looked like Texas may be competitive once again. Hope so!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Seven ranked teams, after Monday, lose on opening weekend. I guess the forecasters got a few things wrong.


----------



## Marvin S

Wayne Nutt said:


> Seven ranked teams, after Monday, lose on opening weekend. I guess the forecasters got a few things wrong.


They do that a lot at the end of the season also. Beating a cupcake still seems to count for 
a win, unless you don't .


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Jacob it does not matter how many times you watch LSU-WISCONSIN...LSU SUCKED. Their QB could stand on a beach and MISS the ocean with a pass. I


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

When the ball hits the WR in the hands & he drops it or has someone do their best @ being Deebo, that's on the WR. The OL gave him no time to throw or St. Fournette no hole to run through.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, the good news is, Turnpike Mike McCarthy may have seen enough of Le Smiles' ineptitude working with QBs at Lambeau that he couldn't wait to offer him a job the instant the 'Who fires him, like he did with Zook as GB's latest special teams cock-up, I mean coach.

Hey, speaking of, St. Nick just signed Sark - Steve Sarkisian - to another of his head coach in winter waiting rehab deals. Sark steps in as 'Bama OC next year when Kiffy (according to 'Bama intel) departs for Red Stick next January. You heard it here first, but you're hearing conjecture from Gumps who would now fight to hold onto Kiffy even after his eye-candy Layla left the building. Sark's a done deal, though, and a good hire.

MG

PS Hey, Marvin, let's hear it for the SDSU Jacks going all in uncupcaking themselves vs. TCU! The Corn Palace is sure to make an epic mural out of their valiant effort!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I only watched the highlights and it sure looked like LF was getting stuffed at line of scrimmage. No blocking by OL. Some WR drops are just part of the game. It happens.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Where is "Red Stick"?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, the good news is, Turnpike Mike McCarthy may have seen enough of Le Smiles' ineptitude working with QBs at Lambeau that he couldn't wait to offer him a job the instant the 'Who fires him, like he did with Zook as GB's latest special teams cock-up, I mean coach.
> 
> Hey, speaking of, St. Nick just signed Sark - Steve Sarkisian - to another of his head coach in winter waiting rehab deals. Sark steps in as 'Bama OC next year when Kiffy (according to 'Bama intel) departs for Red Stick next January. You heard it here first, but you're hearing conjecture from Gumps who would now fight to hold onto Kiffy even after his eye-candy Layla left the building. Sark's a done deal, though, and a good hire.
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Hey, Marvin, let's hear it for the SDSU Jacks going all in uncupcaking themselves vs. TCU! The Corn Palace is sure to make an epic mural out of their valiant effort!


Sark as an analyst is absurd. Even I called erroneous @ that hire. Hey, I'm not mad. I'm impressed. Heck of a hire. Just shocking. 

I promise you, Lane won't be in The BR for anything other than as The OC in Nov.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Where is "Red Stick"?


Baton Rouge is French for Red Stick.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I promise you, Lane won't be in The BR for anything other than as The OC in Nov.


Lane Kiffen would be a perfect fit in Austin (remember John Mackovic)? I like Tom Herman in College Station and Charlie Strong in Baton Rouge! Rumor on the street is that LSWho, UT, and TAMU all covet Tom Herman, let the highest bidder step forward!


----------



## roseberry

i am very pleased that coach Saban would see fit to offer another "second chance" to coach steve sark. alcoholism is a disease after all.

if nothing else, this action helps to legitimize his offers of "second chances" to lawbreaking thug type players.;-)


----------



## roseberry

"it is time for miles to go!"- Marcus Spears, lsu alum and sec network broadcaster, earlier today on the paul finebaum show.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> "it is time for miles to go!"- Marcus Spears, lsu alum and sec network broadcaster, earlier today on the paul finebaum show.


Let me be the first to nominate Les Miles to be Donald Trump's next campaign manager when he terminates Kellyanne Whatshername.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Lane Kiffen would be a perfect fit in Austin (remember John Mackovic)? I like Tom Herman in College Station and Charlie Strong in Baton Rouge! Rumor on the street is that LSWho, UT, and TAMU all covet Tom Herman, let the highest bidder step forward!


Lane's wife in Austin. I could see that. That said, maybe the shorthorns made a splash hire @ OC. The only ties Kevin Sumlin has to LSU is he was a teammate to Gordy Rush, The VP/Market Manager of the company who owns the local ESPN radio station. Tom Herman will be a rich man very soon, & the team he coaches will be very good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> i am very pleased that coach Saban would see fit to offer another "second chance" to coach steve sark. alcoholism is a disease after all.
> 
> if nothing else, this action helps to legitimize his offers of "second chances" to lawbreaking thug type players.;-)


Nothing screams facetious like.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> "it is time for miles to go!"- Marcus Spears, lsu alum and sec network broadcaster, earlier today on the paul finebaum show.


I'm not for this. You don't win it all in Week One. This team has the talent to win the rest of the games on the schedule & anything beyond that. Changes & execution must be made/better.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I agree that the season is not over. Just started. LSU will probably wind up 8-4 and that will be the crunch time for Board of Regents.

I don't think Lane would fit in LA or TX. Maybe east coast or NE.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Jacob, the good news is, Turnpike Mike McCarthy may have seen enough of Le Smiles' ineptitude working with QBs at Lambeau that he couldn't wait to offer him a job the instant the 'Who fires him, like he did with Zook as GB's latest special teams cock-up, I mean coach.
> 
> Hey, speaking of, St. Nick just signed Sark - Steve Sarkisian - to another of his head coach in winter waiting rehab deals. Sark steps in as 'Bama OC next year when Kiffy (according to 'Bama intel) departs for Red Stick next January. You heard it here first, but you're hearing conjecture from Gumps who would now fight to hold onto Kiffy even after his eye-candy Layla left the building. Sark's a done deal, though, and a good hire.
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Hey, Marvin, let's hear it for the SDSU Jacks going all in uncupcaking themselves vs. TCU! The Corn Palace is sure to make an epic mural out of their valiant effort!


sark was at the UW for a while, I saw enough of him on nightly news to last a lifetime. The New Guy is a 
better coach, person & fit for the UW. I would not consider sark a good hire, there is something about him 
that reeks of not being a person you could trust at his word. A player being out of line as sark was would .
never see another day on the gridiron. 

As for some of these top FCS teams being cupcakes, I'm not so sure. My cupcake referral was to those teams 
scheduled for breathers which most top FCS teams are not, at least for the bottom rung of the FBS which 
applies to all Big 5 FBS conferences.


----------



## crackerd

Cal intercollegiate intel for QB Princess Emerita, "Downtown Glenda" Brown.

MG


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't think Lane would fit in TX.


Have you visited Austin in the last 20 years?


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm not for this. You don't win it all in Week One. This team has the talent to win the rest of the games on the schedule & anything beyond that. Changes & execution must be made/better.


Week 1 or week 12, the tigers have had a year to Change and Execute. The only thing that needs changing is the coaching staff. Same old plays, same old scheme. No QB, Secondary did not cover anyone, OLine did not block. 
This year will be a wash. I was all for keeping miles for another year, but after the pitiful display on Saturday, I must say that I was wrong and the change should have been made prior to last years bowl game. LSU are like FT Dogs, You could give me the best dog ever to run and i would screw it up and never win an NFC/AFC. Les miles is the same. a team full of FC/AFC and can't win a trial


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> I agree that the season is not over. Just started. LSU will probably wind up 8-4 and that will be the crunch time for Board of Regents.
> 
> I don't think Lane would fit in LA or TX. Maybe east coast or NE.


I'd bet my boat they don't finish with 4 loses.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Delta Whitetail said:


> Week 1 or week 12, the tigers have had a year to Change and Execute. The only thing that needs changing is the coaching staff. Same old plays, same old scheme. No QB, Secondary did not cover anyone, OLine did not block.
> This year will be a wash. I was all for keeping miles for another year, but after the pitiful display on Saturday, I must say that I was wrong and the change should have been made prior to last years bowl game. LSU are like FT Dogs, You could give me the best dog ever to run and i would screw it up and never win an NFC/AFC. Les miles is the same. a team full of FC/AFC and can't win a trial


You're entitled to your opinion. I'm also entitled to shred you for it. If you make the correlation to FTs, know that neither Danny Farmer nor Dave Rorem win each weekend. They're the best in the business.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

You think they will have 5?
Yes, I've been to Austin in the last 20 years.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> You think they will have 5?
> Yes, I've been to Austin in the last 20 years.


And you don't think Lane Kiffen is a fit? Do you remember John Mackovic, an earlier day Kiffen and a perfect fit except he did not win big.


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. I'm also entitled to shred you for it. If you make the correlation to FTs, know than neither Danny Farmer nor Dave Rorem win each weekend. They're the best in the business.


You just made my point!!

Farmer and Rorem have a stable of dogs that are capable of winning any given FT and the NFC each year as do many other great trainers. Just like miles has a stable of dogs capable of winning the NCAAFB Championship. Difference is Farmer and Rorem know what to do with the talent that they have on the truck to put them in a position to win a FT or a National. Miles is no where close to having the ability to field his talent and put together a full season any longer. 

Put it this way: If you had one of THOSE dogs, you would want it with Farmer, Rorem, etc. Who wouldn't, I would as well. Why? Because they know what they are doing and are the best in the business, they will bring out the most in your dog and if your dog is on their truck, chances are that that dog is good enough to be running with the elite.

Well Miles has the Elite Dogs(Players), however, he can not do anything with them, . So the Question to you jacob is ....is it the dogs? or the trainer. If its the trainer (coachMiles) do you swap out all the dogs or ?????


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I lived in Austin a couple of years and there was still a strong ******* crowd. My read from those there was that John M not only didn't win but didn't fit. Just my observations.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Piss poor call by the zebras. That's no personal foul.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

"That was more than enough excuse for Deloss Dodds to show him the door, an ouster for which many movers and shakers near the program had been eager, anyway. The cerebral, reserved, decidedly not-Texan coach was perceived by many as an effete, wine-sipping softy who was out of touch with the values of Texas football.

Truthfully, he probably was, and though Mackovic recruited significantly better than his predecessor, he was throughout his career (Texas and otherwise) plagued by an inability to relate to football culture. He didn't relate especially well with players, and he definitely didn't fit in with the Good Ol' Boys who fund the Texas football machine."

An extract about what was thought of John M in Austin


----------



## Denver

Maybe, just maybe the Badgers are better than LSU? They hired away the Badgers DC and doubled his salary. They have a long time pro OC in Cam Cameron. I'm not sure how it can all be put on the coaches. Badgers just out played them! The game was not as close as the score. Just my .02


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Denver said:


> Maybe, just maybe the Badgers are better than LSU? They hired away the Badgers DC and doubled his salary. They have a long time pro OC in Cam Cameron. I'm not sure how it can all be put on the coaches. Badgers just out played them! The game was not as close as the score. Just my .02


Are you serious?? Not even the coaching staff for Wisky would say such a statement.


----------



## Denver

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Are you serious?? Not even the coaching staff for Wisky would say such a statement.


No, I was just kidding. Lol.
You're such a LSU homer that you can't even admit that your team got handled. They were fortunate to get those two scores in the third quarter off turnovers.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. I'm also entitled to shred you for it. If you make the correlation to FTs, know that neither Danny Farmer nor Dave Rorem win each weekend.  They're the best in the business.


Jacob , We have a guy or two in our part of the country that might be included in that conversation .


----------



## Tim Mc

The Noles qb is becoming a star before our eyes tonight. He can really sling the rock.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Are you serious?? Not even the coaching staff for Wisky would say such a statement.


They don't have to say it, they showed it, that game wasn't as close as the score.


----------



## John Robinson

Big kudos to Alabama on the total beat down of USC. I couldn't tell if Alabama is that good, USC is that bad or both. One thing that impressed me was total domination of both lines. Strong dominant lines are typically a trademark of USC teams, so that was startling to me.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Wow. I went to bed at half time. I couldn't believe it when I saw the score this morning. Congrats Cutty.
So, I guess Kelly can be had.


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Are you serious?? Not even the coaching staff for Wisky would say such a statement.


Maybe not, but the scoreboard does!


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Wow. I went to bed at half time. I couldn't believe it when I saw the score this morning. Congrats Cutty.
> So, I guess Kelly can be had.


don't fall asleep at halftime? me too wayne, i missed it!

like tim said, jimbo develops a qb at halftime........les takes a little longer!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> The Noles qb is becoming a star before our eyes tonight. He can really sling the rock.


Jimbo put him in great positions. They certainly found their starter. No doubt.


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> don't fall asleep at halftime? me too wayne, i missed it!
> 
> like tim said, *jimbo develops a qb at halftime*........les takes a little longer!


Jimbo developed an offensive line at halftime. They about let that kid get killed in the first half. It was a nice comeback, I bet Cutty was puckered up in the 1st half though


----------



## Marvin S

I found it interesting that the FSU HC was right on top[ of the QB after each early mistake. 
The look on the HC's face during one exchange said it all "I'm not getting through". Much 
different team the 2nd half. You don't go far when your penalties are at the same level as 
your total yardage! Lots of talent on that FSU team. 

Actually, lots of talented players shown on many teams. 

I hate ND but you had to  when those kids made a mistake, Kelly don't overlook anything!

John R, That was not a typical USC team. If Helton don't get the tude changed he's going to 
be gone quick!


----------



## Migillicutty

Really ugly first half, poor line play, dropped balls, our best player just dropping the ball and costing us 4 pts, and then 11 penalties on top of that. Had some young players on defense get lost a couple times, and some people trying to do to much. 

Glad they got settled down. Very impressed with Francois, love how he stood tough in the pocket, and his accuracy. His leadership ability in a really tough situation, against a quality team in his first start was pretty impressive too. It's only one game but much happier to be sitting her with a W after the first one.

Was that 7 losses for the SEC in the opening weekend?


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> Was that 7 losses for the SEC in the opening weekend?


Yeah, but only 6 out of conference losses. The one game that was SEC vs SEC may have been the most amazing. Will Muschamp got a win!

It also appears that the one SEC team that really matters is going to be an even tougher row to hoe for the 8 conference teams still on its schedule.


----------



## crackerd

Shoulda been eight SEC losses, Cutty, but fate smiled on the fetid Viles. Personally like to see VaTech lay 50 on 'em, what with my being an SEC homer and all. (Sorry, Shoopy - hope that's a multi-year deal you signed, with guaranteed money. Otherwise, maybe Butch will carry you along to his next stop at Kennesaw State.)

Big question coming out of the weekend, both out of- and in-conference, is: Will the Stoops Bros be experiencing and enjoying simultaneous retirement parties, or does Big Bro But No Big Game Bob get to coach out the season?

Also, how 'bout Marvin's rap with that USC "tude" comment? - intel is Marv's angling to help Helton find a new home with the Dakota Territory Spearfish Normal Yellowjackets.

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

crackerd said:


> Shoulda been eight SEC losses, Cutty, but fate smiled on the fetid Viles. Personally like to see VaTech lay 50 on 'em, what with my being an SEC homer and all. (Sorry, Shoopy - hope that's a multi-year deal you signed, with guaranteed money. Otherwise, maybe Butch will carry you along to his next stop at Kennesaw State.)


That game should be interesting. There has not been so many folks in one place in that region since the government stopped giving away cheese. On top of that, teaching all them "Rubbin is Racin" fans that they have to keep their RVs off of the infield during the game is going to be difficult. Word is that both Brad and Mountain Duck have already parked their rigs on opposite sides of the 50 and are already working on the pre-game farmers tan and training their livers for the big night.


----------



## Brad Turner

My liver minds much better than my retriever


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> ? - intel is Marv's angling to help Helton find a new home with the Dakota Territory Spearfish Normal Yellowjackets. MG


Back when I was at SDSM&T our sports rival was Black Hills Teachers College - 

That being the days of "panty Raids" & due to the fact there were only 3 females in the 
400 student enrollment some of the Mines students conducted an experimental raid on 
BHTC. This garnered a response from the Mines director of Student Personnel, a former 
Junior High Principal which led to some of the ring leaders in the "Panty Raid" finishing 
at other institutions. 

"Far beyond the hills of Rapid, 
There for all to see,
Lies an old abandoned outhouse, 
Called BHTC." 

Annual end of season game!

Mines moved up a level when the student body went over a 1,000 students.


----------



## Chad Baker

We have a border bash Thursday Night downtown, 60000 folks for the concert on the 50 with Old Dominion-The Band Perry-Kenny Chesney(who promises it will be the biggest concert he performs all year) Friday night, then Tailgating all day before the 8pm game. It's going to be a long week! Pace yourselves young men! I had my son Wick and his buddies on the field Friday night running around like wild Indians there is not a bad seat in the house! We are looking forward to having our house full of friends from out of town ! Doublehaul I'm sure you could make much needed Bloody Mary's Sunday morning!


----------



## crackerd

Chad, you best keep a neutral posture here (except for endorsing Chesney's SEC Featured film on Condredge Holloway as pretty great). But if VaTech's team speed suddenly seems suspect Saturday night, as if their backs are running in quicksand (or through a rock garden), you know where fingers are going to point. On the other hand, if VaTech comes back from a six-touchdown deficit, apropos Butch's MO at losing from ahead, your own people will be pointing accusatory fingers that you didn't slow the Hokies down *enough*... 

MG


----------



## Chad Baker

I agree if I was a Va tech player I would have woke up Friday morning with a new attitude! Butch will have his hands full with Tech!
CB


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Big kudos to Alabama on the total beat down of USC. I couldn't tell if Alabama is that good, USC is that bad or both. One thing that impressed me was total domination of both lines. Strong dominant lines are typically a trademark of USC teams, so that was startling to me.


I am not a USC Trojan fan but I can't believe that some talking heads are already writing off the Trojans after the blowout. Any SoCal native knows that their success is based on beating UCLA > Notre Dame > Stanford. There is too much talent that was recruited but with a fifth year QB they couldn't expect much. Maybe Helton needs to go back to being Tailback U and running the student body right/left scheme


----------



## crackerd

Chad, scuttlebutt is VaTech may be sending proud "VPI" alumnus Mr. A. Nelson Sills down to Bristol for a spot grounds inspection to make sure your good work passes ACC muster - like, you know, no secret shallow training ponds between the 20-yard-lines suddenly filling up when the Hokies have the football...

MG


----------



## houstonLBD

Wisconsin and Texas jump to 10 and 11 in new AP poll. Seems legit.....http://collegefootball.ap.org/poll/2017/2?f=1


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> I am not a USC Trojan fan but I can't believe that some talking heads are already writing off the Trojans after the blowout. Any SoCal native knows that their success is based on beating UCLA > Notre Dame > Stanford. There is too much talent that was recruited but with a fifth year QB they couldn't expect much. Maybe Helton needs to go back to being Tailback U and running the student body right/left scheme


You're right about UCLA, Notre Dame and to a lesser extent Stanford. To any real Trojan fan, wins against the Bruins and Fighting Irish mean a successful season even if we loose every other game. Conversely, they could go undefeated but for one loss against either of those two teams and we hang our heads low. A pretty good rivalry was developing between Jim Harbaugh and Pete Carroll led Stanford-USC teams, and Stanford seems to have the Trojan's number for a while, as has Oregon, but those teams are pretty low on my hate list.

Regarding this team, both lines were blown off the ball so bad, I am really wondering about them. I can forgive or at least understand sloppy mistakes, but those lines just seemed physically overmatched against Alabama.


----------



## crackerd

Not overmatched, John, more a manifestation of Saban's mantra: "Make their *sses quit!" And quit the Men and Boys of Troy did.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Not overmatched, John, more a manifestation of Saban's mantra: "Make their *sses quit!" And quit the Men and Boys of Troy did.
> 
> MG


They sure did. College football is all about coaching and recruiting, Helton is no John MacKay, John Robinson (no relation), or even Pete Carroll. Nick Saban, seems to lack in bubbly personality, but man, can he ever assemble a team and coach them up. He's kind of the Bill Bellicheck of college football.


----------



## roseberry

i have witnessed the same phenomenon twice this summer.

1. when his team is about to win big, a dude from a team in california(golden state) hits an opponent in his ding ding and the most dominant force in professional basketball(lebron james) is awakened. complete domination ensues.

2. when his team is in position to win big, a dude from a team in california(usc) stomps an opponent in his ding ding and the most dominant force in college football(the tide) is awakened. complete domination ensues.

note to teams in california: leave your opponents ding dings alone if you want to win!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> i have witnessed the same phenomenon twice this summer.
> 
> 1. when his team is about to win big, a dude from a team in california(golden state) hits an opponent in his ding ding and the most dominant force in professional basketball(lebron james) is awakened. complete domination ensues.
> 
> 2. when his team is in position to win big, a dude from a team in california(usc) stomps an opponent in his ding ding and the most dominant force in college football(the tide) is awakened. complete domination ensues.
> 
> note to teams in california: leave your opponents ding dings alone if you want to win!


I couldn't watch the game, too painful. Did a USC player take a cheap shot?


----------



## roseberry

here is the video.......ouch.......don't do that!;-) though up by a td, up to this point tide was lackluster/uninspired imo.

hang on for slomo replay. the lsu player hit a guy in the chin and got suspended for one game. boxing is historically our most brutal game where the object is to hit another in the chin. comparitively, even in boxing hitting one in the gonads is a no no. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j37a5RDnjTY


----------



## Migillicutty

Two of the worst cheap shots I have ever seen. There is just no place for either one. 

I also agree that the USC player really lit a fire under Bama. They rattled the cage of the angry dog, and didn't realize the gate was open. It did not turn out well for them. 

Re-watched the Nole game with a clear head last night when we got back from Orlando. I knew the oline play was bad the first half, but didn't realize just how atrocious it was. That is my question mark of this team. I expected the young but talented defense to struggle a bit with communication and assignments early on against a veteran QB and up tempo offense. Very pleased with how they stepped up and got after it in the second half. Mid way through the 4th quarter Ol Miss had -7 yds for the half. That was the defense I expected, and the defense we will absolutely have to have against UL in a couple weeks. 

Francois grew up right before our eyes. He fearlessly stood in the pocket and delivered strikes after taking a beating. You could see the game slowing down for him. Looks like we may have another special one at QB, but he still has a ways to go. One thing you can count on is Jimbo knows how to coach up a QB, and is there anyone better at halftime adjustments? LSU going to throw the bank at Jimbo this year. Will be an interesting off season again. 

The SEC easily could have had a couple more losses. Poor App St. kicker, kid makes a PAT and they beat UT. Lots of parity across college football. 

I love how Bama just keeps hiring "analysts" to skirt NCAA coach number rules. Much like the govn't, if you can print money, it doesn't really matter how much you spend. 

I would be remiss if I didn't point out the woeful offense of another SEC team, down south in Florida. Puts a smirk on my face that they haven't had a QB or a decent coach in a decade, got pretty excited for a couple quarters of football on a Monday night, and then had to watch another star born at QB and stellar offensively display rip through their collective hearts and the Ol Miss defense. 

Go Noles!! 

Lastly, UL petrifies me. That boy can run and sling the rock. He may be better than Watson, and for all his personality faults, Petrino can coach.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> here is the video.......ouch.......don't do that!;-) though up by a td, up to this point tide was lackluster/uninspired imo.
> 
> hang on for slomo replay. the lsu player hit a guy in the chin and got suspended for one game. boxing is historically our most brutal game where the object is to hit another in the chin. comparitively, even in boxing hitting one in the gonads is a no no.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j37a5RDnjTY


Coach needs to make a statement and kick that guy off the team!


----------



## Chad Baker

it's just Wednesday and I just drove by the track there are campers coming in like crazy! It looks like the strip in Vegas with all the lights already! I won't be able to drive a dump truck near that place come noon tomorrow!
I'd like to see a different Vol team show up but I really don't care one way or the other, just want to see a great game! Any RTF'ers coming to town?
CB


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty;1469002I love how Bama just keeps hiring "analysts" to skirt NCAA coach number rules. Much like the govn't said:


> I'm guessing since it has been rather widely reported by now, the fact that Alabama employs several former head coaches as off-the-field analysts is not a secret. I will say that when an FSU fan starts talking about skirting the rules it does make you stop and think. You guys ought to recognize skirting of the rules when you see it.


----------



## Migillicutty

We do, our biggest rival is in the S.eemingly E.ndless C.heating conference. It pays to study your enemy. Didn't Alabama have a coach resign recently for committing NCAA violations? Guess you didn't hear about that in your glass bubble since your slinging rocks. 

For the record I was not implying that Bama was breaking any rules with their "analysts". They are not, but they are skirting the coaching limitation. They can afford it so more power to them. I would not be surprised if there is a rule change in the future though.


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> ...when an FSU fan starts talking about skirting the rules it does make you stop and think. You guys ought to recognize skirting of the rules when you see it.


 C'mon, man! - ain't like FSU contracted their training table to Publix or made a quid pro quo with the Tallahassee PD academy for new undercover cadets ("undercover" as in wearing 'Noles uni's, of course).

'Cutty, if there's a rule change, heh-heh, Saban will just add "Provost" to his job responsibilities, and establish a Dept. of Football Analysis" and choose the "faculty members" to staff it.

MG

PS True the Tide did lose DL coach Bo Davis over a recruiting communication no-no when Saban made him fall on his sword so the Death Star could bring in yet another NFL veteran assistant (but not "analyst") to replace him.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, if there's a rule change, heh-heh, Saban will just add "Provost" to his job responsibilities, and establish a Dept. of Football Analysis" and choose the "faculty members" to staff it.


Of that I have no doubt.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Rather lackluster slate of games this week.


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> We do, our biggest rival is in the S.eemingly E.ndless C.heating conference. It pays to study your enemy. Didn't Alabama have a coach resign recently for committing NCAA violations? Guess you didn't hear about that in your glass bubble since your slinging rocks.
> 
> For the record I was not implying that Bama was breaking any rules with their "analysts". They are not, but they are skirting the coaching limitation. They can afford it so more power to them. I would not be surprised if there is a rule change in the future though.


The NCAA will ban hurry up offenses and satellite camps long before they decide to try to limit Saban's choice of a new Social Chairman, if they can afford his T&E expenses. Still, I generally don't see them having the stones to stop things that the Power 5 conferences want to do any more given how close they are to collectively telling the NCAA its services are no longer needed.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Rather lackluster slate of games this week.



Week two is always the worst week in college football.


----------



## crackerd

DoubleHaul said:


> The NCAA will ban hurry up offenses and satellite camps long before they decide to try to limit Saban's choice of a new Social Chairman, if they can afford his T&E expenses. Still, I *generally don't see them having the stones to stop things that the Power 5 conferences want to do any more given how close they are to collectively telling the NCAA its services are no longer needed*.


 Better yet, DH, the NCAA should sell its enforcement section as good value to the NFL as a more solid upholder of whatever the pro game calls for than that $43M-a-year money-grubbing, gladhanding prim-and-proper p*ss-ant Goodell. Methinks even as emasculated as the NCAA's undoubtedly become, their "stones" at least ain't the prosthetic swingers such as what Goodell would "sport" after he bought them (in 24K gold) hanging off the hitch of an F-350 dually outside Amarillo...

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

You mean the rival whose coach referred to you guys as "Free Shoes University" after the Belk incident? It's all in who is telling the story, right?



Migillicutty said:


> We do, our biggest rival is in the S.eemingly E.ndless C.heating conference. It pays to study your enemy. Didn't Alabama have a coach resign recently for committing NCAA violations? Guess you didn't hear about that in your glass bubble since your slinging rocks.
> 
> For the record I was not implying that Bama was breaking any rules with their "analysts". They are not, but they are skirting the coaching limitation. They can afford it so more power to them. I would not be surprised if there is a rule change in the future though.


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> You mean the rival whose coach referred to you guys as "Free Shoes University" after the Belk incident? It's all in who is telling the story, right?


Dude, if you are going to bring up stuff from over two decades ago, at least get it right. Your smack skills are horrific. 

Do you know who was the recipient of the "free shoes"? No of course you don't, because you don't even know what occurred. I will fill you in, it was a guy by the name of Derrick Brooks. You know, NFL man of the Year Derrick Brooks, whose foundation has done amazing things for underprivileged youth in Florida. The guy that is now on the Board of Trustees for FSU, and is widely respected and known for being a guy of impeccable character and class. 

It had nothing to do with the school. It had to do with a kid taking a gift from an unscrupulous agent. A kid who later became a great man, that has done more good than most, and was one of three Bobby Bowden coached players to win the prestigious Man of the Year Award. 

Would you like to talk about the 19, yes 19, self-reported violations Bama turned in just this year? 

You are terrible at this regards,

Ps. that coach you mentioned, let Tank Black run rampant through his program while coaching at that school to the East. If Shiny Pants is your barometer of truth, your even worse at this than originally thought.


----------



## Tim Mc

Please tell me you're exaggerating about the 43mil a year. He doesn't deserve 43k .


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> Please tell me you're exaggerating about the 43mil a year. He doesn't deserve 43k .


Nope, he made that in 2012, but it has been cut to a paltry 34mm in 2015.


----------



## EdA

Tank Black and Shiny Pants? Dammit I hate being uninformed.


----------



## Tim Mc

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Rather lackluster slate of games this week.


We have the Battle at Bristol on Saturday. That should be pretty awesome, plus one of our own (Chad)
was involved in all the preparation.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Coach needs to make a statement and kick that guy off the team!


john, i think you and cutty are just a bit harsh with recmdng putting a guy off the team. out of the game was appropriate for the trojan as is one game for the tigah. i just like watching kids make these silly decisions while playing ball as long as nobody gets hurt too badly.

*breaking news:* alabama's humphrey is cleared to play this weekend after passing extensive sec and ncaa "cod sack protocol" testing! it seems he can still think with the little head!;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> We have the Battle at Bristol on Saturday. That should be pretty awesome, plus one of our own (Chad)
> was involved in all the preparation.


Yes sir. That game and The ARKY/TCU games are it. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## road kill

Tip of the week;
Take Jacksonville State and the points!


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> john, i think you and cutty are just a bit harsh with recmdng putting a guy off the team. out of the game was appropriate for the trojan as is one game for the tigah. i just like watching kids make these silly decisions while playing ball as long as nobody gets hurt too badly.
> 
> *breaking news:* alabama's humphrey is cleared to play this weekend after passing extensive sec and ncaa "cod sack protocol" testing! it seems he can still think with the little head!;-)



whoa whoa, where did I say they should be kicked off the team?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Tip of the week;
> Take Jacksonville State and the points!


Where are you getting a line from??


----------



## mjh345

Migillicutty said:


> LSU going to throw the bank at Jimbo this year. Will be an interesting off season again.
> .


I have been very busy and haven't have time to keep up with CFB; obviously neither have you to think that LSU would go coach shopping.
Jacob assured us all on National signing day that LSU would go undefeated and win the National Championship


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://1045espn.com/russ-mitchell-on-afr-09-07-2016/

If you have the time & want a few laughs, check out the podcast from Wednesday. Probably shouldn't listen if you're a Les apologist, LSU fan who doesn't have a reality check, STATE fan, or Georgia fan. The analogies for the teams (Children.) are solid.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No talk?? Come on people.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, everybody's waiting for All-Bran v. Arky State tonight to see Malzgone coach against the team he'll be coaching again next year after Poltroono replaces him at All-Bran - if Le Smiles doesn't get there (Arky State) first...

MG


----------



## roseberry

clemson squeaks by the men of troy.......not the ones bama dusted, the ones from troy alabama. is there anyone in "west georgia" clemson hasn't beaten yet?;-)

the georgia bulldogs beat nichols 26-24........how did chubb do?

oklahoma state loses...WOW, what was that?

luke delrio has a nice game for the gators beating the wildcats. in post game press conference delrio announces he has decided to transfer to some other school on monday!;-)

cutty, i thought when you said "there is just no place for either one", you meant "these two dudes, on a football team". my bad.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> the georgia bulldogs beat nichols 26-24........


I'm looking at that from afar & thinking either Richt was a poor recruiter orrrrrrrrrrrrrr
maybe this new coach is not that great .


----------



## Migillicutty

Ah, I see now how you could have read it that way. I meant no place for either cheap shot. They should both be punished but not kicked off the team. I imagine both punishments behind the scenes were pretty harsh, like get a trash can out cause your going to need it harsh. 

Dont know what to make of Clemson. They have looked anemic on offense two weeks in a row. Could the game next weekend in Lou-vull be for the ACC and not the one in Doak in November? 

Gundy is going to have to field a lot of tough questions, but he can handle cause "he's a grown man". 

Crocs basically matched southern miss's production against KY. Don't think they should proclaim themselves back just yet. Wish we were playing them next week. 

Smart is going to need those boys to "trust the process", "get rid of the clutter" , "control what you can control" and "find the breadcrumbs" pronto.

how about a shout out or Pitt. Was this the game they honored the pedophile ignorer?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Ark vs. TCU looks like it's going to be a good game. Early though. Aggies won. Next week Auburn. Could be a good game.


----------



## leemac

My Black Dawg looked like an AFC in training this morning. My Red and Black Dawgs looked like a POS after lunch. With the exception of Trent Thompson, both offensive and defensive lines looked like crap. Coach Smart called it like it was, a hot mess. We will see what we have next weekend in Missouri.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

#11 Texas has its hands full with UTEP.


----------



## roseberry

i am not getting coverage of lsu vs jsu gamecocks. but remember them cocks only lost two last year and shoulda beat the boogs!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

LSU offense is not doing very well. 0 points.
Backup qb is warming up
Backup qb in game. LF is out. Don't know why.

Jacob, What's going on?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Le Smiles may have found a qb and passing game. 46 yard TD.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Left in the 3rd. Too stinking humid.


----------



## John Robinson

Arkansas TCU was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

ARKANSAS VS TCU WAS A GOOD GAME ...CONGRATS HOGS. Did LSU pull a FRIDAY NIGHTS LIGHTS and tie Les up and go win the game for themselves? Only thing I can say For Kentucky ....HURRY up basketball.. Western KY did not completely embarrass against Alabama. Mississippi State did OK against South Carolina...Okla State got screwed...That's all folks...


----------



## mngundog

Can't believe TCU was ranked after the SDSU Jack Rabbits put up 41 on them.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Arkansas TCU was pretty entertaining.


hogs shoulda put it away in regulation with a td.....or a field goal(doink!), but it was a very good game. after playing a great game, "the trill" lost it with his antics and sacrificed field position. the turpin kid is small but BIG! tcu defense suprised me getting after the run. the other allen kid is a very good qb, nice run to close it out!

just as i was about to post here, "how can tennessee be this dang bad?" they come back and look gooooood! maybe someone told them a fan from rtf hauled in a quarter mil in gravels(plus or minus depending on the distance) plus gradework to build us a field.....get after it boys! anyway it looks as if the sleep walk may be over.

lsu finds a quarterback.......at purdue!;-)

am i the only one who LOVED my luke delrio comment? where is buck this year?


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Was this the game they honored the pedophile ignorer?


It says a lot about an institution .


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> where is buck this year?


I'm still here. There certainly hasn't been much to talk about with the Gators since Grier got suspended last year. Mac's offense works well when he has a quarterback and our D is still very good. I'm cautiously optimistic, but will know a lot more in two weeks.

Buck


----------



## Migillicutty

Quote of the week goes to Saban. 

Saban was seen just lighting Kiffen up on the sidelines several times during the game. Then in his presser he gets asked abt it: 
"Coach it looked like there were some arguments on the sideline" 
Saban: "there were no arguments, those are called ass chewin's"


----------



## leemac

The only thing worse than the way my Dawgs played yesterday is living with a seventeen year old daughter that has the pageant bug and her pageant mom on Miss America night and a desperately needed storm front knocks out Dish Network signal. Two mad wet hens and the only thing I can retreat to watch is UGA's two point win over Nichols.

Jacob, have y'all thought about hiring that coach from Nichols? I guarantee he can get some Louisiana boys to play over their heads!


----------



## Brad Turner

After catching up on some much needed rest, I must say that the battle at bristol was one of the coolest sporting events that I've attended. BMS didn't hold back a thing. It was funny to watch people that hadn't ever been to a race try to navigate that place. After a slow start, the Vols seemed to figure some things out with the o-line. I'm trying to figure out if Butch is scared to get a lead early because of the meltdowns last year.We won't be able to spot ALA 14 pts and win though...


----------



## crackerd

Brad, once Shoopy Boy made adjustments that befit a coach of his defensive sensibilities - playing a 4-3 walkup on the infield of a racetrack - UCheaT was off and running.

I don't think his CV boasts of this particular experience, but here you go:











Yes, a _*bicycle*_ racing track - a velodrome - Saffron Lane, Leicester, England (and now RIP). The football field within was only 80 yards long, as I recall, which made for some artful dodging by the zebras once a team reached the red zone.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

leemac said:


> Jacob, have y'all thought about hiring that coach from Nichols? I guarantee he can get some Louisiana boys to play over their heads!


Assuming LSU doesn't catch lightning in a bottle & play to their potential (Nothing points to them actually doing that.), they have to hire a new coach. This much I know, a HC for that school in Thibby isn't an option.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Auburn opens as a 4 point favorite over TAMU. I hate it when we are favored to win. Auburn played pretty gritty against Clemson. Will probably be a close game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Really sweet throwback gold unis for the game this week.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Really sweet throwback gold unis for the game this week.


Considering the style of offense being played, throwback unis is appropriate. 

Sorry, it was too easy.


----------



## Migillicutty

Derwin James is officially out for the UL game. Not going to help the cause with Andrews already sidelined. That secondary has a lot of young talent, but it is really young. I've been pointing to this game all pre-season and I am not very optimistic.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Considering the style of offense being played, throwback unis is appropriate.
> 
> Sorry, it was too easy.


Was certainly low hanging fruit. I can't refute the obvious.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Was certainly low hanging fruit. I can't refute the obvious.


So Jacob who do you want to coach LSU next year after Les I told to hit the road?


----------



## bamajeff

duk4me said:


> So Jacob who do you want to coach LSU next year after Les I told to hit the road?


Bobby Petrino would be dangerous with all that talent down there.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> So Jacob who do you want to coach LSU next year after Les I told to hit the road?


Jimbo Fisher or Tom Herman. I don't care which one & I don't care how much they pay to get either one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> Bobby Petrino would be dangerous with all that talent down there.....


He was interviewed when they hired Slingblade. Heck, they wanted him to get the job. The interview was atrocious & the rest is history. I don't see them giving him another shot.


----------



## Migillicutty

Better hope Tom wants to leave Houston.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Better hope Tom wants to leave Houston.


So I'm thinking Tom Herman will probably have his choice, looks like UT off the table, he has a good gig in Houston, why in the hell would he want to subject himself to the BR meat grinder, no thanks LSWho!


----------



## Migillicutty

Agree Ed. I should have said better hope Tom wants to leave Houston AND picks LSU. Because if he wants to leave, he will have several offers to choose from.


----------



## houstonLBD

I would think whether or not Tom wants to leave Houston might get decided on UH's admittance into the Big12. He could build a program with the new inflow of $$$ the way he wants to. If UH does not get into Big12, then I would think he would be looking to coach a P5 school (LSU or Texas if the fit hits the shan).


----------



## Brad Turner

I'd like keep Smiles around until after they come to Knoxville next year. I think Dooley or Kiffen would be an excellent fit down there in the bayou


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> I'd like keep Smiles around until after they come to Knoxville next year. I think Dooley or Kiffen would be an excellent fit down there in the bayou


 Careful what you wish for, Brad - Kiffin with an iota of maturity since his USC debacle (and after semi-turning around UCheaT's being but a shell of its former and fleeting glory) would indeed be hell on wheels on the bayou. 'Bama fans are concerned that it actually will come to pass for LSU. And run. And play defense down there like always. So Kiffy could well be the 'Who's choice, second or third choice though he may be as now. Assistants spangling Saban's coaching tree are all over the SEC now in head coaching jobs, and Kiffin will be the next to light up that coaching tree. Just a matter of where and the timing, as with Kirby Smart, and it could be a case of man meets moment for Kiffin in Red Stick.


----------



## Brad Turner

I'm not worried about Kiffin. That guy would get LSheew the death penalty so fast it would make your head spin. There are people associated with every university that would go to the dark side, given the opportunity. Some places more then others. I feel blessed that he left for USC when he did. The only reason he hasn't screwed something up at Bammy is because he knows that Coach Satan would kill him. If Kiffin was smart, he'd stay right where he's at. He's not though, he'll love they bayou...


----------



## Tim Mc

What about Greg Schiano for the LSU job? So far at least, he's doing a good job with a very young OSU defense. 
The game in Norman this Saturday will either confirm or disaffirm that.
I can't see him staying long as a coordinator .


----------



## crackerd

Worst game-day and situational-awareness *ex*-head coach* in the game - and ex-head coach is what Schiano should remain unless Bon Jovi and Jaws Jaworski hire him for the Arena League or he coaches his son in Pop Warner.

MG

*Rev. Richt says hello from the U.


----------



## Tim Mc

I never really paid much attention to Schiano to be honest. Just knew he went to the NFL fairly quickly so I assumed he must have been somewhat dynamic at Rutgers. 
Now he's a coordinator in college again so that in itself is pretty telling.


----------



## crackerd

It's pretty telling that when the Bucs fired him less than two years after the huge mistake they made in hiring him in the first place, no D1/Power Five school gave him a sniff as HC returning to the college ranks (see Mora Jr., Lovie Smith, etc. for opposite examples). South Carolina hired a fired _college_ coach, Little Willie Muschamp, who had gone back to a defensive coordinator job at All-Bran (Auburn) after Florida sacked him. Speaking of Florida, the state, Schiano was "somewhat dynamic" in recruiting down there through the good graces of Rutgers alum Tony Soprano (James Gandolfini)











and Urbie's savvy enough to know that good kids are still coming out of Florida (where he's rather persona non grata, unlike the Old Ballcoach) in droves, thus Schiano on tOSU's staff.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

So Meyer hired Schiano because Tony Soprano made these kids an offer they couldn't refuse?? Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Migillicutty

He hired him for his recruiting connections in s. Florida, knowing he burned most of his bridges when he coached UF. The HS coaches in Florida don't have very high regard for Urbie.


----------



## Tim Mc

Well you guys in the South know more about the attitude towards Meyer in Fla 
than I do up here, but he seems to pull his fair share of recruits from the Sunshine state , and that's before Schiano showed up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Better hope Tom wants to leave Houston.


Better hope y'all are a Playoff team.


----------



## roseberry

i been busy so i am behind. let's see if i can catch up.......

les miles lost one game this season, he should be fired......ok.
tennessee sleepwalks for 6 of 8 quarters this season. so after 2 good quarters a vol fan is fired up enough for, "i'm not worried about lane kiffin...".....ok.
tom herman may not leave houston? really? even if they get in the big 12? well at least he won't be going to lsu for better weather?......ok.
usc debacle? can anyone name a coach who ever won a national championship with ncaa imposed scholarship limitations? how about a conference championship?.....ok
urban can't recruit in florida? really?.....ok. 
jimbo leaving fsu? he already missed a perfect opportunity, didn't he?.....ok.

tosu beats sooners 34-17. if razbacks beat big12 it's easy for tosu.
fsu beats louisville 42-41. neither quarterback gets tackled in the game, both pass for 600. 
notre dame needs one more quarterback to beat sparty. sparty wins 28-24.
aggies bash the boogs 31-24. i really think auburn can win......i just can't type it.
mizzou gives in late. their qb looks good against the smart dawgs but sony breaks a long one. georgia 21-17.
clemson wins against sc. closer than we think........however, 100-3 would be closer than i think.
ndsu beats the hawkeyes. the comittee don't need to worry about iowa this year. 24-21.
huskers wear helments with an N. ducks wear something we've never seen before, but they feel their uni will help in future to recruit a black kid from south central. huskers win in red and white. 34-27.
lsu beats nodak......not north dakota, state without dak prescott. lsu 42-10.
little number 5 gains 65 on ground, 30 receiving and 14 in returns. derrick henry votes for him in early balloting! usc wins 21-17.
horns win again! cal got horns in wrong year! 
alabama beats rebs 84-13. i read a couple of comments about the tide cheating. one question, how embarrassing is it for the rest of college football if the tide aint cheating????????:razz:


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Better hope y'all are a Playoff team.


Only 4 seniors, superstar freshman QB, new additions to Doak, New players lounge, new player dorms, upgraded facilities, new IPF, more money for paying his assistants, divorce finalized and his boys in school in Tally, best recruiting grounds in the nation, and not to mention he is coaching at his dream school. Jimbo is building his dynasty at FSU and has a traditional powerhouse right where he wants it. Why would he take a step down? I'm not worried.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Better hope y'all are a Playoff team.


Jacob, I think that's what got le smiles another year at the helm. There was no one 
out there that LSU considered a safe choice to replace him. CYA, regards. Goes on 
everywhere!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, is it possible you posted the above in code thinking nobody would know that you're consulting with another possible Le Smiles replacement this weekend, Kirk (Fat Chance) Ferentz, in Iowa's matchup vs. The Other College Football Dynasty That is the NDSU Bison? And doing so out of jealousy that it was USD and not the Jacks who beat the mighty Bison last year?










MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin, is it possible you posted the above in code thinking nobody would know that you're consulting with another possible Le Smiles replacement this weekend, Kirk (Fat Chance) Ferentz, in Iowa's matchup vs. The Other College Football Dynasty That is the NDSU Bison? And doing so out of jealousy that it was USD and not the Jacks who beat the mighty Bison last year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


Neither SD big school, SDSU or USD, is considered a destination. But no jealousy, 
I just consider it humorous that they play the big 5 giants so close & on occasion, 
beat them. In my world it is finding out that the engineer who graduated from tiny 
SDSM&T is just as good as the hotshot from Stanford, Cornell, Notre Dame or MIT.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> ... In my world it is finding out that the engineer who graduated from tiny
> SDSM&T is just as good as the hotshot from *Stanford,* Cornell, Notre Dame or MIT.


 Careful, if YBB Glenda hears such bluster, she'll call in a schoolmarmish surgical strike dropkick up the seat of your pants delivered personally by Condi...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Only 4 seniors, superstar freshman QB, new additions to Doak, New players lounge, new player dorms, upgraded facilities, new IPF, more money for paying his assistants, divorce finalized and his boys in school in Tally, best recruiting grounds in the nation, and not to mention he is coaching at his dream school. Jimbo is building his dynasty at FSU and has a traditional powerhouse right where he wants it. Why would he take a step down? I'm not worried.


I'm not sure where you get the overinflated perception. How many Power 5 Schools alone are there in Florida?? LSU gets plenty of recruits from there & Texas. Oh by the way, they are the only Power 5 School in the state. So spare me your rhetoric about recruiting opportunities. It's a farce @ best. I guess LSU didn't just open its new weight room earlier this summer. Must have been dreaming. Guess they aren't renoing DV next summer either. The greatest place to watch a CFB game holds 102,321. Doak holds 82,300. That would be good for 8th biggest in The SEC. Now you mention pay for his assistant coaches. Well, here we go. I could do a breakdown for each position on the coaching staff, but that wouldn't be fair. The assistant coaching salaries rank LSU 1st in the country & Free Shoes U 7th. The salary they pay @ your beloved institution of higher learning would be good for 6th best in The SEC. A step down?? LOL. I mean, really?? You're not even trying to do anything more than fish with stinky bait. If you're going to troll, at least make it something that's banter material.


----------



## Murdock

Notre Dame Fighting Irish


----------



## crackerd

Murdock said:


> Notre Dame Fighting Irish


Doggone it, always thought Murdock rooted for The A-Team over the "Beads Team"...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm not sure where you get the overinflated perception. How many Power 5 Schools alone are there in Florida?? LSU gets plenty of recruits from there & Texas. Oh by the way, they are the only Power 5 School in the state. So spare me your rhetoric about recruiting opportunities. It's a farce @ best. I guess LSU didn't just open its new weight room earlier this summer. Must have been dreaming. Guess they aren't renoing DV next summer either. The greatest place to watch a CFB game holds 102,321. Doak holds 82,300. That would be good for 8th biggest in The SEC. Now you mention pay for his assistant coaches. Well, here we go. I could do a breakdown for each position on the coaching staff, but that wouldn't be fair. The assistant coaching salaries rank LSU 1st in the country & Free Shoes U 7th. The salary they pay @ your beloved institution of higher learning would be good for 6th best in The SEC. A step down?? LOL. I mean, really?? You're not even trying to do anything more than fish with stinky bait. If you're going to troll, at least make it something that's banter material.



Ok, step down was a little facetious, but it's a lateral move at best, and that was the point. I'm not knocking LSUs facilities and agree they too have plenty of money. My point was that FSU has stepped up to the plate on every issue coach has raised. He wanted an IPF, he got it. He wanted more money for assistants, he got it and will continue to get it. It's not just about to total spend. I mean your bragging about how much LSU spends but how is that working out for you? FSU just built a state of the art club level at Doak along with major upgrades to one of the nicest stadiums in the country. Who cares that LSU can fit more people in their stadium. That is totally irrelevant. The new player facilities and dorms are top 5 or 10 in the country which is what matters for recruiting. Yes LSU recruits on the same level but it's not like FSU is out in the Midwest somewhere, which was my point. You took it as slams on LSU when in reality it was pointing out he has everything he wants and needs right now at his "dream school", and is contending for and winning championships. The timing isn't very good for LSU to try to steal him away.


----------



## bamajeff

Migillicutty said:


> Ok, step down was a little facetious, but it's a lateral move at best, and that was the point. I'm not knocking LSUs facilities and agree they too have plenty of money. My point was that FSU has stepped up to the plate on every issue coach has raised. He wanted an IPF, he got it. He wanted more money for assistants, he got it and will continue to get it. It's not just about to total spend. I mean your bragging about how much LSU spends but how is that working out for you? FSU just built a state of the art club level at Doak along with major upgrades to one of the nicest stadiums in the country. Who cares that LSU can fit more people in their stadium. That is totally irrelevant. The new player facilities and dorms are top 5 or 10 in the country which is what matters for recruiting. Yes LSU recruits on the same level but it's not like FSU is out in the Midwest somewhere, which was my point. You took it as slams on LSU when in reality it was pointing out he has everything he wants and needs right now at his "dream school", and is contending for and winning championships. The timing isn't very good for LSU to try to steal him away.


My thoughts were that if he chose to leave it would be for personal reasons, not professional. Does his ex-wife still reside in Tallahassee? I have no idea whether he would leave or not and agree it is a lateral type move, but sometimes a person wants to get away from bad memories


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Ok, step down was a little facetious, but it's a lateral move at best, and that was the point. I'm not knocking LSUs facilities and agree they too have plenty of money. My point was that FSU has stepped up to the plate on every issue coach has raised. He wanted an IPF, he got it. He wanted more money for assistants, he got it and will continue to get it. It's not just about to total spend. I mean your bragging about how much LSU spends but how is that working out for you? FSU just built a state of the art club level at Doak along with major upgrades to one of the nicest stadiums in the country. Who cares that LSU can fit more people in their stadium. That is totally irrelevant. The new player facilities and dorms are top 5 or 10 in the country which is what matters for recruiting. Yes LSU recruits on the same level but it's not like FSU is out in the Midwest somewhere, which was my point. You took it as slams on LSU when in reality it was pointing out he has everything he wants and needs right now at his "dream school", and is contending for and winning championships. The timing isn't very good for LSU to try to steal him away.


I didn't say he would go. It's much easier to beat Clemson & the gayturds each year. Obviously you'll have to add Louisville this year, but you get the point. If y'all don't make The Playoffs & if LSU doesn't get it together, they'll put a pretty good deal out there. That's the only thing I was saying. It's a 2 person coaching search (IMO.) & they have to make a deal where their guy comes back on the plane. Of course this is merely speculation until the season plays out. If LSU doesn't play in Atlanta, I'd be shocked if there's not a coaching change. 

As far as the coaching staff earning their keep, I don't mind what they do. The special teams coach isn't exactly putting a great product out on the field in punts & kick offs, but he's a great recruiter. This isn't late breaking news, but LSU's issues are on offense. 4 OCs & it's the same offense. That goes back to a supreme level of stubbornness or narcissism. The choice is yours. Feel free to rip the archaic philosophy on offense. I've heard a ton of one liners & said a few myself.


----------



## Migillicutty

bamajeff said:


> My thoughts were that if he chose to leave it would be for personal reasons, not professional. Does his ex-wife still reside in Tallahassee? I have no idea whether he would leave or not and agree it is a lateral type move, but sometimes a person wants to get away from bad memories



His ex is still in Tally and they are amicably sharing custody of his boys. That is a huge a factor. If he were to move Candi would have to want to move as well. He isn't leaving those boys behind.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn't say he would go. It's much easier to beat Clemson & the gayturds each year. Obviously you'll have to add Louisville this year, but you get the point. If y'all don't make The Playoffs & if LSU doesn't get it together, they'll put a pretty good deal out there. That's the only thing I was saying. It's a 2 person coaching search (IMO.) & they have to make a deal where their guy comes back on the plane. Of course this is merely speculation until the season plays out. If LSU doesn't play in Atlanta, I'd be shocked if there's not a coaching change.
> 
> As far as the coaching staff earning their keep, I don't mind what they do. The special teams coach isn't exactly putting a great product out on the field in punts & kick offs, but he's a great recruiter. This isn't late breaking news, but LSU's issues are on offense. 4 OCs & it's the same offense. That goes back to a supreme level of stubbornness or narcissism. The choice is yours. Feel free to rip the archaic philosophy on offense. I've heard a ton of one liners & said a few myself.


I don't know, the ACC is surging and the Atlantic is definitely the tougher division. However, with Richt at UM and Fedora getting UNC competitive the conference as a whole is on the upswing and plenty stout. Add in our typical Non con schedule and we play a schedule as hard as anyone in the country. Sure that ebbs and flows, but this year is a year where it is extremely tough with Ol miss to open, UF to finish and UL, Clemson, UNC, and UM (road rivalry game) all in conference play. 

I appreciate Les Miles adherence to his old ways on offense. It was one of the reasons we were able to hire Jimbo. Les was always trying to put the clamps on him. The one thing Jimbo was able to do was develop QB's even with Les getting in the way.


----------



## Migillicutty

You can have Jimbo if he doesn't fire Kelly and Trickett.


----------



## road kill

Wisconsin peeing away their season right now.


----------



## crackerd

crackerd said:


> ...this weekend, Kirk (Fat Chance) Ferentz, in Iowa's matchup vs. The Other College Football Dynasty That is the NDSU Bison?


'Cutty, gotta give you a shot at a little cheer some way or other this afternoon, so...'Bout them Bison!

MG


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, I may be joining you in the faint praising dept. - of course any time my man Hubert Owens is refereeing, you gotta cover your foxhole fighting the fallout from his ineptitude.

MG


----------



## EdA

63-20? Really?


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> 63-20? Really?


Isn't your Alma Mater's coach on a warm seat? Would Petrino fit?


----------



## crackerd

What composure by the barely 18-year-old Crimson Tide Chosen One, Jalen Hurts. The Texas Dry Ice Cube, cool and collected at QB, too hot to handle even though the opponent's up 24-3 at home and has just knocked him into a lost planet returning his fumble for six after a targeting that went uncalled. Yeah, it's only Ole Miss, but this kid's keel (and bottom) kept the Tide rolling - something special Saban's got riding shotgun this year.

MG


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Well at least ONE team here in KENTUCKY knows what a football is. Being a WILDCAT fan I just have to congratulate Louisville
for rhe a$$ whoopin they put on Free Shoes University. The game should have ended at 63-10. The last 7 points was scored against the subs and scrubs.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Fournette @ 74% is still The Best Player in CFB.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> What composure by the barely 18-year-old Crimson Tide Chosen One, Jalen Hurts. The Texas Dry Ice Cube, cool and collected at QB, too hot to handle even though the opponent's up 24-3 at home and has just knocked him into a lost planet returning his fumble for six after a targeting that went uncalled. Yeah, it's only Ole Miss, but this kid's keel (and bottom) kept the Tide rolling - something special Saban's got riding shotgun this year.
> 
> MG


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> Isn't your Alma Mater's coach on a warm seat? Would Petrino fit?


Nope he couldn't bring his girlfriend on the athletic staff but Cougar High coach Tom Sherman is a serious fit.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> What composure by the barely 18-year-old Crimson Tide Chosen One, Jalen Hurts. The Texas Dry Ice Cube, cool and collected at QB, too hot to handle even though the opponent's up 24-3 at home and has just knocked him into a lost planet returning his fumble for six after a targeting that went uncalled. Yeah, it's only Ole Miss, but this kid's keel (and bottom) kept the Tide rolling - something special Saban's got riding shotgun this year.
> 
> MG


Apparently ol miss thinks these games are only 25 minutes long. 

Today FSU thought they had a bye week. (I'll give my full thoughts later, it's ugly)

les still likes to try to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Parker M.

Don't know if OHIO st is looking real
good or if Sooners are that bad. Love seeing it though.


----------



## EdA

Parker M. said:


> Don't know if OHIO st is looking real
> good or if Sooners are that bad. Love seeing it though.


I would choose option #2


----------



## Parker M.

I agree. My longhorns secondary is looking atrocious as well so better keep my mouth shut I suppose.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I thought my beers were fooling me @ halftime. The 2nd half was more of what I was accustomed to. Sigh.


----------



## swliszka

North Dakota State University "Bisons" (3-0) embarrasses Iowa(Hawkeyes 2-1) yesterday 23-21.!


----------



## Tim Mc

The young Buckeyes look awfully good. Only one other team in the country with as much talent as these guys, but are they as hungry? 
I'm looking at you John and MG.
May be a Sugar Bowl rematch looming.
Wouldn't that be good one?!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies got a good win. Need more TD as opposed to FG.
Defense had a little let down late in fourth quarter. But happy with a win.


----------



## houstonLBD

Like the offensive game plan by the Ags. If RSJ and Reynolds make some catches in the endzone, this game is over way earlier. Defense played huge. Great adjustments by Chavis throughout the game. Something the Ags haven't had in a few years, coordinators making in game adjustments.


----------



## BonMallari

Whoever thought or said that Charley Strong was a defensive minded coach, needs to be bitch slapped along with his defensive coordinator Vance Bedford..the Horns got exposed last night

At least I don't have to worry about Notre Dame or Oklahoma being in the Final Four...but who The heck wants to play Louisville right now...I wonder if Petrino would like Austin Tx. , He would have a bevy of fine candidates for graduate assistants from which to choose...


----------



## bjoiner

Wayne Nutt said:


> Aggies got a good win. Need more TD as opposed to FG.
> Defense had a little let down late in fourth quarter. But happy with a win.


I wish UGA had the option of kicking a field goal. Our kicker needs to aim for the right corner of the end zone.


----------



## Steve Thornton

bjoiner said:


> I wish UGA had the option of kicking a field goal. Our kicker needs to aim for the right corner of the end zone.


Yep, Ham is pretty bad. Vince Dooley is probably having a cow. We always had a great kicking game.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Whoever thought or said that Charley Strong was a defensive minded coach, needs to be bitch slapped along with his defensive coordinator Vance Bedford..the Horns got exposed last night
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about Notre Dame or Oklahoma being in the Final Four...but who The heck wants to play Louisville right now...I wonder if Petrino would like Austin Tx. , He would have a bevy of fine candidates for graduate assistants from which to choose...


Bobby P likes tall blonde ex volleyball players, I bet UT has plenty


----------



## Parker M.

BonMallari said:


> Whoever thought or said that Charley Strong was a defensive minded coach, needs to be bitch slapped along with his defensive coordinator Vance Bedford..the Horns got exposed last night
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about Notre Dame or Oklahoma being in the Final Four...but who The heck wants to play Louisville right now...I wonder if Petrino would like Austin Tx. , He would have a bevy of fine candidates for graduate assistants from which to choose...


I agree, Last night showed we are indeed the same team as last year and Mason Rudolph should throw for 600 on our secondary. If strong continues to say its not Bedford responsibility than it all falls on him and the big boosters aren't gonna like the outcome of this season I imagine. Seat just keeps getting warmer.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Whoever thought or said that Charley Strong was a defensive minded coach, needs to be bitch slapped along with his defensive coordinator Vance Bedford..the Horns got exposed last night
> 
> At least I don't have to worry about Notre Dame or Oklahoma being in the Final Four...but who The heck wants to play Louisville right now...I wonder if Petrino would like Austin Tx. , He would have a bevy of fine candidates for graduate assistants from which to choose...





Parker M. said:


> I agree, Last night showed we are indeed the same team as last year and Mason Rudolph should throw for 600 on our secondary. If strong continues to say its not Bedford responsibility than it all falls on him and the big boosters aren't gonna like the outcome of this season I imagine. Seat just keeps getting warmer.


I don't have anything in the UT except to say the former coach did not leave a lot on the table. TBS, after Don James resigned at the UW 
we went through many coaches that were given lots of chances as they had been part of the Don James group. Things had changed, other 
schools had the ability to recruit young men who would have normally gone UW. Some of these coaches were really bad, so that when a 
good guy showed up without political capital to expend they were quickly let go. Fortunately, they had made moves that began to strengthen 
the program. It's still not back, but it's getting better. 

I don't know a lot about FB, but even I can see that DB's appear to be in short supply!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> The young Buckeyes look awfully good. I'm looking at you John and MG.
> May be a Sugar Bowl rematch looming.
> Wouldn't that be good one?!


if there is another coming......I(bad luck guy) will not be there. 

Saturday i was at the famous hounds tooth saloon, wriggleyville, Chicago. I watched the first half with of bama/miss with every tide fan in Chicago. we left the bar just before halftime and headed for the friendly confines. didn't make it one block and the crowd roared. I told sherry, "see, bama just scored!" her reply, "you don't have that kind of power!" bama made a comeback while I watched cubs get beat down after clinching the night before, on a gorgeous afternoon!;-)

she underestimates the bad mojo I can project!
even though I picked:
ndsu, sparty and huskers. missed bad on fsu.


----------



## Brad Turner

My Vols are hard to watch right now, and the beat down that Miami put on App St. makes it look even worse. I'm starting to think Dobbs might not survive against FL's D-line. I've never been less impressed with a 3-0 team. Serious injuries to Chance Hall, Cam Sutton and Darrin Kirkland Jr haven't helped my sanity either.


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> I don't have anything in the UT except to say the former coach did not leave a lot on the table


If the recruiting services are accurate he has had 2 blockbuster classes and his first one wasn't bad, defense was Charlie Strong's signature team which has not been in evidence in either of their games.


----------



## Chad Baker

Brad I'm with you! I went to Neyland Saturday on a last minute invite with my son. The Vols looked terrible they could go with zero conference wins! Nothing sharp at all, Jones better get it together soon!
CB


----------



## roseberry

no poor mouthing from me! bama wins. kiffin is attacked with clipboard for two movements on the offensive line, late in the game!
the wreck beats clemson......na. tigers squeak by in a 6 point victory. 
usc beats utes by 3. come on trojans, you makin' me look bad!
sparty stays unbeaten winning over wisconsin by 3.
though i picked the dawgs in a last minute win last week(and it happened)......they lose to rebs by 14.
fsu wins by 14 over bulls.....even though their manhoods are still in kentucky.
michigan beats penn state by 17. .........better keep it to myself!
though baylor commits a late violation, they still beat okie state by 10.
louisville beats marshal........but not as bad as......
ucla beats stanford in overtime........do all purpose yards in overtime count?
lsu lays one on the boogs this week in a battle of "who has the most caucasian quarterback"(auburn gives in late, in both scoring and playing the white boy)
sorry wayne........hogs win, hogs win, hogs win!
brad and chad........after so many years we can't count them, "it's touchdown time in tennessee.......vols win, vols win, vols win!" sorry buck, it woulda been different if delrio hadn't transferred!


vote for who has the best stiff arm, last year cotton bowl or last weeks lsu game.......watch the replays!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK-AkMvSgfs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmFPMrPwj9g


----------



## Buck Mann

roseberry said:


> brad and chad........after so many years we can't count them, "it's touchdown time in tennessee.......vols win, vols win, vols win!" sorry buck, it woulda been different if delrio hadn't transferred!


If our defense keeps playing like they have I don't think Appleby will need to score a bunch of points. As always, it should be a good game.

Buck


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, There you go again.


----------



## crackerd

How 'bout that hot seat showdown Saturday in West Georgia, All Bran hosting the 'Who? Will the Cow Patties (All Bran) win their first SEC game in nearly two years playing in their home pasture? Their fan base already is wanting Moo-zahn to mooooo-ve on, but is there any chance that Le Smiles in beating All Bran tomorrow might be burnishing his own resume to replace Moo-zahn down there? Early money is on Gerry DiNardo reclaiming the 'Who job (sorry, Jacob) and All Bran dropping back to club football status for a couple of years to get the athletic dept. out of the red due to the number of ex-head coaches they're still paying off, er, paying out to from old contracts. If that happens, and they start scheduling the likes of St. Bernard Abbey and Mitchell Cosmetology College, not only might they win a home game or two, but Bread-truck Chuck Barkley might take a turn pro bono as head coach - becoming the fifth All Bran football coach since Saban showed up nine years ago in the Heart of Dixie.

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> no poor mouthing from me! bama wins. kiffin is attacked with clipboard for two movements on the offensive line, late in the game!
> the wreck beats clemson......na. tigers squeak by in a 6 point victory.
> usc beats utes by 3. come on trojans, you makin' me look bad!
> sparty stays unbeaten winning over wisconsin by 3.
> though i picked the dawgs in a last minute win last week(and it happened)......they lose to rebs by 14.
> fsu wins by 14 over bulls.....even though their manhoods are still in kentucky.
> michigan beats penn state by 17. .........better keep it to myself!
> though baylor commits a late violation, they still beat okie state by 10.
> louisville beats marshal........but not as bad as......
> ucla beats stanford in overtime........do all purpose yards in overtime count?
> lsu lays one on the boogs this week in a battle of "who has the most caucasian quarterback"(auburn gives in late, in both scoring and playing the white boy)
> sorry wayne........hogs win, hogs win, hogs win!
> *brad and chad........after so many years we can't count them, "it's touchdown time in tennessee.......vols win, vols win, vols win!" sorry buck, it woulda been different if delrio hadn't transferred!
> *
> 
> vote for who has the best stiff arm, last year cotton bowl or last weeks lsu game.......watch the replays!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK-AkMvSgfs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmFPMrPwj9g


I sure hope you're right on this one...

One positive is that I have a terrible feeling about this game. Last two years, I was positive the Vols would win.


----------



## Brad Turner

Buck Mann said:


> If our defense keeps playing like they have I don't think Appleby will need to score a bunch of points. As always, it should be a good game.
> 
> Buck


I think Delrio will play. I don't care what ole butter teeth says


----------



## Buck Mann

Brad Turner said:


> I think Delrio will play. I don't care what ole butter teeth says


I hope you are right.

Buck


----------



## Chad Baker

Buck it wouldn't surprise me for the vols to lose by 30 they are the worst 3-0 team in the country! At least we still have loyal fans somehow!
CB


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> vote for who has the best stiff arm, last year cotton bowl or last weeks lsu game.......watch the replays!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK-AkMvSgfs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmFPMrPwj9g



https://www.facebook.com/bleacherreport/videos/10154353108501006/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> How 'bout that hot seat showdown Saturday in West Georgia, All Bran hosting the 'Who? Will the Cow Patties (All Bran) win their first SEC game in nearly two years playing in their home pasture? Their fan base already is wanting Moo-zahn to mooooo-ve on, but is there any chance that Le Smiles in beating All Bran tomorrow might be burnishing his own resume to replace Moo-zahn down there? Early money is on Gerry DiNardo reclaiming the 'Who job (sorry, Jacob) and All Bran dropping back to club football status for a couple of years to get the athletic dept. out of the red due to the number of ex-head coaches they're still paying off, er, paying out to from old contracts. If that happens, and they start scheduling the likes of St. Bernard Abbey and Mitchell Cosmetology College, not only might they win a home game or two, but Bread-truck Chuck Barkley might take a turn pro bono as head coach - becoming the fifth All Bran football coach since Saban showed up nine years ago in the Heart of Dixie.
> 
> MG


The game for the hottest seat in CFB. AU can lose & Gus could improve his position. If Slingblade loses, the seat just went to Venusish. I'd think you could put a percentage on both coaches losing their jobs by the end of the year around 78%.


----------



## roseberry

great game with the utes......but trojans make me look bad again!


great games today!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> great game with the utes......but trojans make me look bad again!
> 
> 
> great games today!!!!!!!


When you lose a bunch of scholarships it's going to affect you in the 4th quarter.

Reggie Bush/ Pete Carroll regards!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I believe the streak goes to 12 today.


----------



## leemac

I hope they both lose. I hate all shades of orange.


----------



## leemac

My dawgs are getting killed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No. They got boat raced.


----------



## spaightlabs

Attaboy Bucky - way to mop the joint up with Sparty in their own house!


----------



## Delta Whitetail

LSU defense and o line is getting their butts handed to them


----------



## roseberry

Fired at halftime. Hero at 0:00. Jones lives. Vols win! Vols win!


----------



## Sleepytrout

Go Vols!!! Awesome win!!!

Now, War Eagle!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Typical game on The Plains. Might want to start paying Jimbo & Tom a lot of money if you want to keep them.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Wake up John! Now what did you say about some of the games?
Ark is always a physical game. Three of our starters are banged up: Miles Garrett, Justin Evans (safety), Ricky Seal Jones (wr). Garett and Evans returned to the game and some physical therapy and a more easy game next week should get them game ready for UT. Seals-Jones may not be back for quite a while but we have plenty of receivers.

Bret Belima should be clearly rebuked for leaving his qb in the game. Allen was clearly hurting and the game was out of reach. Allen continued to be body slammed. You could see the agony and pain in his face.

Next up South Carolina. A brief respite before UT and AL.


----------



## roseberry

wayne, when i went to sleep the hogs were winning! what happened?

yes i went about 8-5 just picking winners.......not too good. missed on boogs, sparty, hogs, stanford and trojans(obviously).

what's with huskers and silver trim after i bragged on traditional gear earlier, big disappointment!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, You must have gone to bed very early.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Jacob,
Is Le Smiles done?
What's with LF? Poor o line, hurt of does everyone have his number?
Is it still a dream that TAMU could beat LSU?


----------



## Delta Whitetail

Wayne, I said earlier in the year, LSU would lose 4, however they will be lucky if it isn't 6. Tamu, Bama, Miss, Ark, Florida. LSU may not win any of them. LF looks like he is about to say the hell with it. 9.1 yards per carry in first half and they did not let him touch the ball for the last 10 min of the 2nd quarter. O'Line did not protect the QB or the run game. Def Secondary was exposed as well as the D Line. 

Miles will have to go this year, thats IF he makes it till the end. LSU fans may be in for a very long anemic program for the next several years until this all works out.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jacob,
> Is Le Smiles done?
> What's with LF? Poor o line, hurt of does everyone have his number?
> Is it still a dream that TAMU could beat LSU?


Unless he somehow can get this team to play to their potential & win out (Which obviously there is no proof of that coming to fruition.), he's gone. I'm personally torn about it. Should he have been let loose last year? Yes. He didn't deserve to have things play out like they did in the media. LSU looked entirely incompetent with how it played out. If you don't think you're getting a return on your investment, you cut your ties & move on. You don't do that to someone though. He loves LSU, the city, & this state. The players love playing for him. He has run a clean program & won a ton of games. He's a legitimate good guy. He's stubborn though. 4 OCs & it's the same hyper conservative play calling & mismanagement of the clock. He has the highest paid coaching staff in the country. He just refuses to run a modern offense & that's what will ultimately cost him his job. 

As far as Sir Leonard, what else does he have to do?? He's been hurt all year & has ran for over 100 in each game with *everyone* knowing what LSU will do on offense away from Death Valley. The guy selling hot dogs knows. I mean, come on. Nobody has his number.

TAMU just does not matchup well with LSU. It's strength on strength & strength on weakness. I mean anything could happen, but I wouldn't expect a win if I were you.


----------



## Parker M.

Wayne Nutt said:


> John, You must have gone to bed very early.


Yes sir, the okie reject played like a heisman front runner. He will crumble though. Give it time. TAMU looked great though gotta give them that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Unless these reports are false, Les & Cam were fired today.


----------



## Parker M.

Just seen that on ESPN new interem coach ED orgeron. See how this plays out


----------



## David Lambert

Well word in the news is that LSU no longer has a head coach or offensive coordinator to answer your question Wayne. Unless it's a bigger media mistake than at the end of last season, he is apparently gone.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Who is Ed Orgeron? Defensive line coach. That sounds strange.


----------



## John Robinson

Wayne Nutt said:


> Who is Ed Orgeron? Defensive line coach. That sounds strange.


He's from Louisiana, he was a good assistant coach at USC. He took over as interim when they fired Kiffin, the players loved him and played well for him. I was bummed when they hired Sark over him and believe to this day that was a huge mistake. I think LSU will play well under him.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I guess it's now a bidding war to see who can get Tom Herman.


----------



## Parker M.

Wayne Nutt said:


> I guess it's now a bidding war to see who can get Tom Herman.


Although I do agree with this I don't see Herman going to LSU. Herman won't leave Houston in the middle of a season that could possibly end in the playoffs and I don't see LSU waiting on him. I have art briles going to LSU. He is free to show up next week if they need him.


----------



## duk4me

Hey Jacob don't know which direction y'all will go for next years coach but at least y'all have a chance for another championship finally. First test in my hiring would be managing the clock. Hell I might buy me an Lsu jersey. haha.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Parker M. said:


> Although I do agree with this I don't see Herman going to LSU. Herman won't leave Houston in the middle of a season that could possibly end in the playoffs and I don't see LSU waiting on him. I have art briles going to LSU. He is free to show up next week if they need him.


What?? Nobody is suggesting the coaching change would happen during the season. Art Briles @ LSU?? Are you serious?? For all the flaws that Les had coaching, he ran a clean program. You don't hire someone with that baggage from their previous stint, @ LSU. Those reports are rather damning. Besides the atrocities that happened while he was @Baylor, he's too old. LSU is going with a younger coach. Unless Texas tanks their season, the odds on favorite to be the next coach is Tom Herman, IMO.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Hey Jacob don't know which direction y'all will go for next years coach but at least y'all have a chance for another championship finally. First test in my hiring would be managing the clock. Hell I might buy me an Lsu jersey. haha.


Here are 2 of the better articles I've read. 

http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_ro...9758-33fd8ac85f5f.html?sr_source=lift_amplify

http://gridironnow.com/les-miles-fired-right-move-yet-unfair/


----------



## Brad Turner

The Vols are trying to put me in the grave. I should start expecting to be down 14 to 21 pts at the half. I'll take the win though. 4-0 feels pretty good, but I hope we don't crap the bed vs. GA.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What?? Nobody is suggesting the coaching change would happen during the season. *Art Briles @ LSU??* Are you serious?? For all the flaws that Les had coaching, he ran a clean program. You don't hire someone with that baggage from their previous stint, @ LSU. Those reports are rather damning. Besides the atrocities that happened while he was @Baylor, he's too old. LSU is going with a younger coach. Unless Texas tanks their season, the odds on favorite to be the next coach is Tom Herman, IMO.


This would be real classy...

Although Orgeron isn't too far off. He might get the next head coach some sanctions to start next year off right.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, Dantonio wouldn't give his alma mater (SCar) a sniff last year what with their trainwreck from Superior and now Little Willie. But he might see 'Whoville as a goldmine not just for his bank account but for the obvious talent level in La. If he survives two years, he might well be coaching his third season in a Saban-less SEC West and have the 'Whos aimed at the top of the division. Kiffin to the 'Who I've put odds at 7-2. The wildcard for me (and unmentioned elsewhere to my knowledge) is Chucky (Gruden) - never know when the pull of football might make him succumb to getting back into coaching. And with his QB camp, and savvy for analysis of and developing the position...wait a minute, better lower Kiffin odds to 3-1.

MG


----------



## duckdawg27

LSU discover card....Less Miles, no points .

I figured him to be gone at the end of the season. Mid season makes no sense to me.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, Dantonio wouldn't give his alma mater (SCar) a sniff last year what with their trainwreck from Superior and now Little Willie. But he might see 'Whoville as a goldmine not just for his bank account but for the obvious talent level in La. If he survives two years, he might well be coaching his third season in a Saban-less SEC West and have the 'Whos aimed at the top of the division. Kiffin to the 'Who I've put odds at 7-2. The wildcard for me (and unmentioned elsewhere to my knowledge) is Chucky (Gruden) - never know when the pull of football might make him succumb to getting back into coaching. And with his QB camp, and savvy for analysis of and developing the position...wait a minute, better lower Kiffin odds to 3-1.
> 
> MG


Mark D is too old. The next coach will run a modern offense. His team doesn't do that either. 

Lane Train could get a HC gig after the season. It won't be in The BR.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duckdawg27 said:


> LSU discover card....Less Miles, no points .
> 
> I figured him to be gone at the end of the season. Mid season makes no sense to me.


You think they fired him in September without having the funds & interest in place?? Think about that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> This would be real classy...
> 
> Although Orgeron isn't too far off. He might get the next head coach some sanctions to start next year off right.


Still butt hurt he left I see.


----------



## Buck Mann

Brad Turner said:


> The Vols are trying to put me in the grave. I should start expecting to be down 14 to 21 pts at the half. I'll take the win though. 4-0 feels pretty good, but I hope we don't crap the bed vs. GA.


Thank goodness I decided to go dove hunting rather than watch the game, although I did listen to it on the radio. I told a buddy at halftime that if UT quit dropping the ball we were in trouble.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> National Championship comes back here this year.


This was prophetic, or uhh... pathetic


----------



## EdA

crackerd said:


> Jacob, Dantonio wouldn't give his alma mater (SCar) a sniff last year what with their trainwreck from Superior and now Little Willie. But he might see 'Whoville as a goldmine not just for his bank account but for the obvious talent level in La. If he survives two years, he might well be coaching his third season in a Saban-less SEC West and have the 'Whos aimed at the top of the division. Kiffin to the 'Who I've put odds at 7-2. The wildcard for me (and unmentioned elsewhere to my knowledge) is Chucky (Gruden) - never know when the pull of football might make him succumb to getting back into coaching. And with his QB camp, and savvy for analysis of and developing the position...wait a minute, better lower Kiffin odds to 3-1.
> 
> MG


My vote is for Chucky, LSU will be easier to beat and it will get him off MNF!


----------



## Chad Baker

OK I suppose now the Vols are the worst 4-0 team in the country! They could possibly sneak by GA or get beat by 20 either would not surprise me one bit. Then they have TAM and AL back to back weekends with the way TAM is playing I expect a blow out in College Station by the home team then Saban will have had many looks at Butch's bag of tricks, not a good outlook! I wish them the best but I have watched two games agaist really weak programs and if not for luck the vols could easily have been 0-4!
CB


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> This was prophetic, or uhh... pathetic


Because a good amount of national pundits didn't have them doing just that or in The Playoffs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> My vote is for Chucky, LSU will be easier to beat and it will get him off MNF!


We all know Chucky isn't leaving his sweet gig. I actually enjoy MNF because of him. Might be the minimal age disparity. Or maybe we appreciate different things. Either way, he's not coming to LSU for a coaching gig.


----------



## RookieTrainer

duckdawg27 said:


> I figured him to be gone at the end of the season. Mid season makes no sense to me.


I see your point, but he was essentially fired last year until someone sabotaged the process and leaked word in time for Les to fight back (or until the trial balloon floated by the AD didn't come back exactly the way he wanted - whichever). Les managed to cobble together a coalition and save his job - and then doubled down by refusing to make a change at OC at least, although query whether he would get out of the way enough for a new OC to matter (Mike Shula, I'm looking at you here as far as going down with the staff). Given the result of the first 4 games and the complete and total lack of offense, he had to go, and that which must be done eventually must be done immediately. Otherwise, what do you do if you tell him he's fired but he can finish out the season and then he somehow goes on an run and wins out? Then you have a real mess.

You know Saban is a pretty good recruiter, and as of the final roster cuts this September Alabama had 36 players on NFL rosters. LSU had 46. Think about that for a minute.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU is going with a younger coach. Unless Texas tanks their season, the odds on favorite to be the next coach is Tom Herman, IMO.


Well, I didn't exactly mean this literally, but I wasn't wrong. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

http://247sports.com/Gallery/47802653/GallerySlides/354754-354754?View=Full#354754-354754


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

EdA said:


> My vote is for Chucky, LSU will be easier to beat and it will get him off MNF!


Maybe he will hire Collingsworth and Simms as assistants.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Might be the minimal age disparity.


Unless you are much older than I think Gruden is much closer in age to me than he is to you.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm 35. Was talking about the difference in age between you & I. I was trying to say you are a young man yourself. It's a Southern Thing I suppose. Being courteous & kind.


----------



## duckdawg27

RookieTrainer said:


> although query whether he would get out of the way enough for a new OC to matter (Mike Shula, I'm looking at you here as far as going down with the staff).
> 
> Given the result of the first 4 games and the complete and total lack of offense, he had to go, and that which must be done eventually must be done immediately. Otherwise, what do you do if you tell him he's fired but he can finish out the season and then he somehow goes on an run and wins out? Then you have a real mess.
> You know Saban is a pretty good recruiter, and as of the final roster cuts this September Alabama had 36 players on NFL rosters. LSU had 46. Think about that for a minute.


I might suggest that it was Shula that took the rest of the Staff down with him but........................................


I'm not saying Miles didn't need to go, far from it. I've often wondered how he kept his job. The time management in that game and the wide open receivers that didn't get thrown to were obvious. 
That last part of your post is mainly what I was thinking about. Although getting him out now allows them to openly discuss the position with who ever they have in mind, Miles WAS a good recruiter and has several great commits for '17. That class will now take a huge hit and damage the teams for years to come. I predict the '17 class will be poor for LSU because of this. Just an opinion. 

I'm sure LSU is going to go for "Elite". Miles is a good coach, Orgeron is a good coach and will do just as well as Miles. But, neither one of them is Elite. That list is very short. Can LSU score one of those? If not then they would have been better sticking with the "Hat". I figured LSU to finish 9-3 this year and cant imagine a real world where 9-3 results in a "must be fired" situation. Hell the season is far from over and Bama has an Oct Gauntlet still to run. 10 -2 is still very possible for the Tide. 
As long as the clock has more than 1 sec on it on the last play, I don't expect one of those 2 to be Auburn though.


----------



## crackerd

duckdawg27 said:


> I might suggest that it was Shula that took the rest of the Staff down with him but........................................


Sonnyboy/Altar Boy Shula! - if only Lester the Clock Molester had reached into the pro ranks and tapped _*him*_ as the 'Who's offensive coordinator instead of Cam Cameron!

Chances are Sonnyboy the Altar Boy would be LSU's interim coach instead of Orgeron - and would that ever be a case of 'Bama sticking it to Red Stick twice: First, by giving St. Nick new NCAA lodgings after he exiled himself from the NFL, second by sending them as a "good will gesture" Sonnyboy the Altar Boy as the epitome of head coaching ineptitude, a broken twig off the family coaching tree you might say. For all we know, given the job Sonnyboy's done in "developing" Cam Newton as Carolina's OC, he just may be one of those un-elite coaches under consideration by LSU. Wouldn't that be delightful to see him get the job - and Daddy Don open up a nutria steakhouse over to Houma!

By the way, if that latter event were to transpire, Jacob, gotta believe you've got a sideline gig from the oil rig as Shula's steak supplier for the asking.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

MG, I always have to read your posts a few times in order to fully comprehend 
what you write, but some of it is downright funny. "Nutria steakhouse "
That's gold right there!


----------



## Windflag

Go Badgers! This game will prove if we are for real!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Ken, point taken on the Shula thing. He ultimately refused to get rid of Rader, which caused him to get fired, so that's really what I meant there.

I think we are saying the same thing. Les was a good recruiter that just could not seem to get out of his own way on the offensive side of the ball, and his clock management skills were, well, legendary. I remember getting into a discussion with an LSU friend about the TD pass to Dominique Byrd against AU with 1 second on the clock and how just because it worked out did not mean it wasn't absolutely stupid, which it was. As far as urgency and clock management, you saw the same exact thing last Saturday night for the umpteenth time, and that's ultimately what got him fired. Apparently that's just what you were going to get from him going forward.

I was young at the time, but it seems like there are some similarities here to Cholly Mac and Bill Battle, to name just a couple folks, getting fired because they could not consistently beat Coach Bryant. But who could?



duckdawg27 said:


> I might suggest that it was Shula that took the rest of the Staff down with him but........................................
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Miles didn't need to go, far from it. I've often wondered how he kept his job. The time management in that game and the wide open receivers that didn't get thrown to were obvious.
> That last part of your post is mainly what I was thinking about. Although getting him out now allows them to openly discuss the position with who ever they have in mind, Miles WAS a good recruiter and has several great commits for '17. That class will now take a huge hit and damage the teams for years to come. I predict the '17 class will be poor for LSU because of this. Just an opinion.
> 
> I'm sure LSU is going to go for "Elite". Miles is a good coach, Orgeron is a good coach and will do just as well as Miles. But, neither one of them is Elite. That list is very short. Can LSU score one of those? If not then they would have been better sticking with the "Hat". I figured LSU to finish 9-3 this year and cant imagine a real world where 9-3 results in a "must be fired" situation. Hell the season is far from over and Bama has an Oct Gauntlet still to run. 10 -2 is still very possible for the Tide.
> As long as the clock has more than 1 sec on it on the last play, I don't expect one of those 2 to be Auburn though.


----------



## Marvin S

In AL it's 1:25 PM with no input from John, the Prognosticator on this weeks what look to be some 
very good matchup's??????????????


----------



## bamajeff

RookieTrainer said:


> Ken, point taken on the Shula thing. He ultimately refused to get rid of Rader, which caused him to get fired, so that's really what I meant there.


Bob Connelly was as big a boat anchor to him as Rader, IMO. Shula refused to budge on either guy. Ask Brodie Croyle his thoughts about a Bob Connelly coached offensive line


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> In AL it's 1:25 PM with no input from John, the Prognosticator on this weeks what look to be some
> very good matchup's??????????????


He is probably still analyzing the tea leaves


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> In AL it's 1:25 PM with no input from John, the Prognosticator on this weeks what look to be some
> very good matchup's??????????????


well you asked for it marvin. dr. ed, my picks last week looked like i was smoking tea leaves!

blake barnett transfers from tide. news flash......tide beats kentucky anyway.
houston beats uconn making tom herman even more of a target for losers hoping for better futures..........;-)
this one's for you marvin.......stanford falls to washington, huskies lay the wood to little no.5 for the second week in a row!
baylor beats iowa state......yawwwwwwn!
gators beat vandy.........in first and second halfs!
the wreck runs the option but lose to the right reverend mark and the hurricanes!
the orange men beat the gold domers? nope, the irish coach gets a little more fired up on the sidelines for a win!
ohio state scores seventy against rutgers.......in the first half.
long horns gore oklahoma state. close, but the cowboys aint got enough lassooooooo!
huskers beat illinois, but who doesn't?
west virgina rolls on the k staters.
despite the defensive genius at unc........the jibonoles chop the heels!
tamu wins easily against the roosters, easily!
big gums bob and the sooners upset tcu! boomuh soonuh!
the smart dawgs aint got it in either half against the vols. vols win again! btw, what does a vol fan do after a game where tennessee beats alabama? he turns off his xbox and goes to bed!;-)
the two biggies:::::::
badgers lose by 14 to the khakirines! 
clemson and louisville.......WOW, ACC game of the year! i say louisville tackles watson once and wins since clemson never tackles lamar! cardinals by 7 at night in clemson! HUGE GAME, don't miss it!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> well you asked for it marvin. dr. ed, my picks last week looked like i was smoking tea leaves!
> 
> blake barnett transfers from tide. news flash......tide beats kentucky anyway.
> houston beats uconn making tom herman even more of a target for losers hoping for better futures..........;-)
> this one's for you marvin.......stanford falls to washington, huskies lay the wood to little no.5 for the second week in a row!
> baylor beats iowa state......yawwwwwwn!
> gators beat vandy.........in first and second halfs!
> the wreck runs the option but lose to the right reverend mark and the hurricanes!
> the orange men beat the gold domers? nope, the irish coach gets a little more fired up on the sidelines for a win!
> ohio state scores seventy against rutgers.......in the first half.
> long horns gore oklahoma state. close, but the cowboys aint got enough lassooooooo!
> huskers beat illinois, but who doesn't?
> west virgina rolls on the k staters.
> despite the defensive genius at unc........the jibonoles chop the heels!
> tamu wins easily against the roosters, easily!
> big gums bob and the sooners upset tcu! boomuh soonuh!
> the smart dawgs aint got it in either half against the vols. vols win again! btw, what does a vol fan do after a game where tennessee beats alabama? he turns off his xbox and goes to bed!;-)
> the two biggies:::::::
> badgers lose by 14 to the khakirines!
> clemson and louisville.......WOW, ACC game of the year! i say louisville tackles watson once and wins since clemson never tackles lamar! cardinals by 7 at night in clemson! HUGE GAME, don't miss it!!!!!!!


The Huskies program was badly damaged by the female AD they hired from USC & her hires - this game will tell if they are close to being where they were. 

I hope Bucky wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really hope neutrino loses, otherwise we will have to read about where he is going next, until he's gone there :roll:


----------



## Chad Baker

John we aint got no XBOX just rifles and cane poles up here in the Holler! We just go back to the thickets and streams! But I agree we don't own a 460 Nitro to take down any elephants!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

This should be the last of the insanity that was the talking about Art Briles coming to LSU. You don't fire Mother Teresa & hire Lucifer. 

http://fanbuzz.com/story/we-can-knock-off-one-terrible-choice-from-the-lsu-coaching-search/


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This should be the last of the insanity that was the talking about Art Briles coming to LSU. You don't fire Mother Teresa & hire Lucifer.
> 
> http://fanbuzz.com/story/we-can-knock-off-one-terrible-choice-from-the-lsu-coaching-search/


I bet Petrino isn't far down the list, and he's not any better than Briles.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This should be the last of the insanity that was the talking about Art Briles coming to LSU. You don't fire Mother Teresa & hire Lucifer.
> 
> http://fanbuzz.com/story/we-can-knock-off-one-terrible-choice-from-the-lsu-coaching-search/



Haha so one reporter talked to one booster and that's that huh? 

Look I don't think LSU will hire Briles. I certainly don't think he is a top 5 choice, but speculation will abound for some time around a lot of these names. Also, take a look at UF. They have fired several coaches, and every time threw around big names of potential hires. Then they ran in to the issue that none of those big names wanted to come, and suddenly they were way down the list of candidates. The same could happen at LSU. Jimbo stays put, Herman takes the USC or Tex job, or a different one. Petrino has a massive buyout after his last midnight departure from UL. Etc. Etc. After 5 or 6 no thank you's, the shine on Art who is a great offensive coach might get a little brighter. Again not saying that is going to happen, but it isn't always as easy as schools thinks to lure in a top hire, no matter the facilities, recruiting base, and money. LSU has an issue with their administration. It is in complete disarray, and that totally botched the entire Miles issue. That could very well affect their ability to hire a top choice. 

I guess based on the above we can put the Jimbo Fisher rumors to bed as well, since just yesterday he stated he loves FSU and plans on being there "for a very long time".


----------



## Brad Turner

I'd just like to see UT play 4 good qtrs of football this weekend. With this team you can't get caught looking ahead. I hope they can realize their potential. BTW, where's Bubba been? He dropped his uga smack on us, then disappeared. I was hoping he'd give us his insight into the ole miss game


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> I bet Petrino isn't far down the list, and he's not any better than Briles.


I don't get how you can equate what happened @ Baylor to sleeping with a volleyball player & being an ass. 2 totally different things. That said, he's not going to get the gig either. He might be interviewed, but I doubt Joe Alleva meets him in a Motel 6 like Skip did the last time there was a coaching search.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Haha so one reporter talked to one booster and that's that huh?
> 
> Look I don't think LSU will hire Briles. I certainly don't think he is a top 5 choice, but speculation will abound for some time around a lot of these names. Also, take a look at UF. They have fired several coaches, and every time threw around big names of potential hires. Then they ran in to the issue that none of those big names wanted to come, and suddenly they were way down the list of candidates. The same could happen at LSU. Jimbo stays put, Herman takes the USC or Tex job, or a different one. Petrino has a massive buyout after his last midnight departure from UL. Etc. Etc. After 5 or 6 no thank you's, the shine on Art who is a great offensive coach might get a little brighter. Again not saying that is going to happen, but it isn't always as easy as schools thinks to lure in a top hire, no matter the facilities, recruiting base, and money. LSU has an issue with their administration. It is in complete disarray, and that totally botched the entire Miles issue. That could very well affect their ability to hire a top choice.
> 
> I guess based on the above we can put the Jimbo Fisher rumors to bed as well, since just yesterday he stated he loves FSU and plans on being there "for a very long time".


They will keep Ed O before ever going that direction. Of course they didn't fire a coach in Sept without having a good idea what they wanted to do. Oddly enough, David Shaw is on the short list. I do not get that one. The only culture difference more extreme than Palo Alto & The BR is someone from Utah. LSU tried it in basketball & it was a huge flop. Besides, he's had 2 stints away from Cali. Even if both of those weren't true, his offense is far from modern. I guess that's the obligatory minority guy, though I highly doubt that even comes to an interview, unless he wants to be a good guy & throw LSU a bone. 

The other name that doesn't make sense is Big Game Bob. He's certainly young enough to start over again, I just don't see throwing money in that direction. I'm not even sure he's tired of Norman. There are plenty good looking women there to keep him occupied. Not that he's that kind of guy. Nobody gets around like St. Nick.

I'm certainly not going to say Jimbo isn't coming. I heard the sound bite yesterday. "How much do you love Florida State?" Of course he's going to say that & even went St. Nick with the word "Clutter". I don't know who their guy is. I just can't foresee under any possible situation that they don't back the Brink's truck up to their house & give their guy an offer they can't refuse. I'm only saying I would bet my boat on Tom or Jimbo being the coach next year.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, all I know (courtesy of rose's scoop) is that the 'Who might also have a brand-new QB to go along with your new coach next year - by way of Scooba, Miss., and "Last Chance U." (a/k/a East Mississippi Jr. College). That would be Cali surfer boy Blake Barnett, who has abruptly quit the Crimson Tide three games into the season in a puerile pout - and helicopter Dad pout - over playing time. Why, he was a five-star recruit! Why, he's engaged to a professional surfer babe! Why, he's completed three passes in mop-up duty already this year! Why shouldn't he leave a third of the way into his redshirt freshman season for greener waters (swampier waters, i.e., the Bayou!)

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They will keep Ed O before ever going that direction. Of course they didn't fire a coach in Sept without having a good idea what they wanted to do. Oddly enough, David Shaw is on the short list. I do not get that one. The only culture difference more extreme than Palo Alto & The BR is someone from Utah. LSU tried it in basketball & it was a huge flop. Besides, he's had 2 stints away from Cali. Even if both of those weren't true, his offense is far from modern. I guess that's the obligatory minority guy, though I highly doubt that even comes to an interview, unless he wants to be a good guy & throw LSU a bone.
> 
> The other name that doesn't make sense is Big Game Bob. He's certainly young enough to start over again, I just don't see throwing money in that direction. I'm not even sure he's tired of Norman. There are plenty good looking women there to keep him occupied. Not that he's that kind of guy. Nobody gets around like St. Nick.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to say Jimbo isn't coming. I heard the sound bite yesterday. "How much do you love Florida State?" Of course he's going to say that & even went St. Nick with the word "Clutter". I don't know who their guy is. I just can't foresee under any possible situation that they don't back the Brink's truck up to their house & give their guy an offer they can't refuse. I'm only saying I would bet my boat on Tom or Jimbo being the coach next year.


Agreed, that is exactly what Jimbo will and has to say. I think he has a lot of reasons to stay and I think the odds are he is coaching in Tally next year. That doesn't mean there isn't a percentage chance he could take the LSU job. I think everyone knows Herman and Fisher are the 1a and 1b on the list (not sure what order). I'm just saying that schools often times don't get either 1a or 1b or B, C, D, for that matter, no matter their resources. I don't think anyone would be shocked if it is Tom or Jimbo, but I won't be shocked if it isn't. The admin might have thought they had a plan, and I am sure they do, but there are enough mitigating factors that plan could change several times. 

Big Game Bob got thrown around every time UF was searching. I know they made a hard run at him at least 2 of those times. He didn't bite either time. Timing is different now, so I wouldn't totally discount it. Chances go up if he loses to UT again. 

Shaw makes zero sense and I really like him as a coach.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, all I know (courtesy of rose's scoop) is that the 'Who might also have a brand-new QB to go along with your new coach next year - by way of Scooba, Miss., and "Last Chance U." (a/k/a East Mississippi Jr. College). That would be Cali surfer boy Blake Barnett, who has abruptly quit the Crimson Tide three games into the season in a puerile pout - and helicopter Dad pout - over playing time. Why, he was a five-star recruit! Why, he's engaged to a professional surfer babe! Why, he's completed three passes in mop-up duty already this year! Why shouldn't he leave a third of the way into his redshirt freshman season for greener waters (swampier waters, i.e., the Bayou!)
> 
> MG


Eh, I doubt he transfers here. Of course, you never know. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Agreed, that is exactly what Jimbo will and has to say. I think he has a lot of reasons to stay and I think the odds are he is coaching in Tally next year. That doesn't mean there isn't a percentage chance he could take the LSU job. I think everyone knows Herman and Fisher are the 1a and 1b on the list (not sure what order). I'm just saying that schools often times don't get either 1a or 1b or B, C, D, for that matter, no matter their resources. I don't think anyone would be shocked if it is Tom or Jimbo, but I won't be shocked if it isn't. The admin might have thought they had a plan, and I am sure they do, but there are enough mitigating factors that plan could change several times.
> 
> Big Game Bob got thrown around every time UF was searching. I know they made a hard run at him at least 2 of those times. He didn't bite either time. Timing is different now, so I wouldn't totally discount it. Chances go up if he loses to UT again.
> 
> Shaw makes zero sense and I really like him as a coach.


Of course Jimbo has reasons to stay. I guess I should has precursored everything with that statement. I've never once said he has no reason to stay or anything like that. I also don't disagree that coaching searches don't always go as planned & sometimes schools panic. That's entirely true. All I'm saying is you don't fire a coach in Sept unless you're going to do whatever it takes to get your guy. That would be the ultimate pie in the face if they botch this. I'm not saying it can't happen. I just don't think they can afford to let it happen. Talk about a PR nightmare. Yikes. 

Agreed. Timing is different. Maybe he goes somewhere else. I honestly think it would be good for both OU & him. Coaching fatigue is legit. 

I agree David Shaw is a very good coach. I was just saying it isn't a good fit for either party.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don't get how you can equate what happened @ Baylor to sleeping with a volleyball player & being an ass. 2 totally different things. That said, he's not going to get the gig either. He might be interviewed, but I doubt Joe Alleva meets him in a Motel 6 like Skip did the last time there was a coaching search.


It's not really any different. Both actions justify a type of behavior that is completely unacceptable. I would bet you don't live your life that way, and I would be very disappointed in my university if it hired that type of trash. Morals and ethics are way more important to me than a few more football victories.


----------



## bjoiner

Brad Turner said:


> I'd just like to see UT play 4 good qtrs of football this weekend. With this team you can't get caught looking ahead. I hope they can realize their potential. BTW, where's Bubba been? He dropped his uga smack on us, then disappeared. I was hoping he'd give us his insight into the ole miss game


I'm right here. Still think we will win this week. We don't have an O-line, but I always think we will win. I was in school during the Ray Goff years, so I learned how to handle a blowout. Just drink away the humiliation. 

Fortunately I was running a trial last week and did not see a play of the game. Went to the line it was 0-0. Came back it was 10-0. My amateur when about as well as the game.


----------



## bjoiner

Brad Turner said:


> I'd just like to see UT play 4 good qtrs of football this weekend. With this team you can't get caught looking ahead. I hope they can realize their potential. BTW, where's Bubba been? He dropped his uga smack on us, then disappeared. I was hoping he'd give us his insight into the ole miss game


I wouldn't mind seeing UGA playing one good quarter.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This should be the last of the insanity that was the talking about Art Briles coming to LSU. You don't fire Mother Teresa & hire Lucifer.
> 
> http://fanbuzz.com/story/we-can-knock-off-one-terrible-choice-from-the-lsu-coaching-search/


They don't give out trophies, rings, or title belts in September...but you sure can ruin a season during that 4 game stretch can't you LSU, ND, and OK. 

Jacob, I'm not sure the college coaching world revolves around BR buddy. Not the place I would think a top name goes to win Nattys, there are better paths to that these days, and please don't go the money route on me...everyone can pass the hat these days. 

The only one I would want (if I were a 3rd class Tiger...wait, how's Missou this year...ok 3rd maybe 4th class tiger) that you have mentioned thus far is Herman. Here's something real for you though.......If he didn't take it, my next visit would be the second biggest city in Texas, Dallas...and I wouldn't leave town w/o Chad Morris. Young, energy through the roof, brilliant offensive mind, turned Clemson around and gave them their current offensive identity, has deep TX roots, former TX HS football coach that relates to every HS coach, parent and kid he visits on Friday nights and in-home living rooms. He got Deshaun Watson to Clemson out of UGA's backyard. He doesn't cheat and he is great with Alumni and boosters. LSU needs a climber, not someone who has already had the best job they'll ever get. He'll surround himself with talent and could build a dynasty down there...I'd bet on it. 

As to Shula and his Bama legacy...what would have happened if Mr Tebow had chosen Elephants over Gators which he says he was within a nanosecond of doing? I bet you Shula still ponders that to this day. 

On another note....Got a good feeling about this Saturday night in the real Death Valley. No disrespect to UL fans--- you were awesome last year with Bourbon tastings, Churchill Downs, and just great hospitality...some of the best, despite the low character coaches you employee. 

As the The Stylin', high flyin', profilin', limousine riding, jet flying, kiss-stealing, wheelin' n' dealin' son of a gun Ric Flair once said...."to be the man...you gotta beat the man"...and the ACC belt currently resides in Clemson baby! We'll see you in the Valley! Sorry...but Sam Ponder being in town has got me all jacked up!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Saban is avoiding the Fulmer trophy by:
a. pretending the incident didn't happen
b. Thinking his guy didn't do anything wrong
c. he thinks his team should be the best armed
d. All the above

John, which is it?


----------



## Buck Mann

Wayne Nutt said:


> Saban is avoiding the Fulmer trophy by:
> a. pretending the incident didn't happen
> b. Thinking his guy didn't do anything wrong
> c. he thinks his team should be the best armed
> d. All the above


The smart thing for the universities to do would be, as soon as the player signs their LOI apply for their concealed carry permit. It could be part of the scholarship package. That would eliminate these kind of issues. The other alternative is to do like we do at UF now and limit them to BB pistols.


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> As to Shula and his Bama legacy...what would have happened if Mr Tebow had chosen Elephants over Gators which he says he was within a nanosecond of doing? I bet you Shula still ponders that to this day.


jg, personally I "Ponder" the same (sweet) thing you do - 




- and Sonnyboy Shula doesn't rate a nanosecond of reflection except for "good riddance." Tebow may say that he was thisclose to being 'Bama-bound but there's a better chance that he ended up a prop forward for the Flying Fijiians rugby team than Tuscaloosa. 

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Five star qb transfers from AL. Imagine that. Cry babies if they don't start. Even if they lose out in a fair competition.


----------



## Migillicutty

Why is it a crime in Alabama to have a gun in your car?


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Why is it a crime in Alabama to have a gun in your car?


Orrrrrrrrrrrrr, why is it a crime anywhere in the US unless you are a previously convicted felon?


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> Orrrrrrrrrrrrr, why is it a crime anywhere in the US unless you are a previously convicted felon?


Agree, just surprised me in a conservative southern state like Alabama. Wouldn't shock me as much in the North East.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Agree, just surprised me in a conservative southern state like Alabama. Wouldn't shock me as much in the North East.


I had engineers work for me from all over the US, also a lot of foreign engineers. 
The Southern states have a different outlook toward LE, many times more restrictive 
than you would expect. When the movie "Tankl" came out I had a young engineer 
from TX in my group & asked him especially after the Lufkin National when you 
were warned to obey any Law Officer if that was typical. He said actually it's a 
little worse than that.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

In AL you have to have a permit to carry or concealed carry a pistol unless on your property. That surprised me.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> I'm just saying that schools often times don't get either 1a or 1b or B, C, D, for that matter, no matter their resources.


There is no more perfect example of that than Texas, Charlie Who? Or maybe they thought they could duplicate the Darrell Royal hire.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> There is no more perfect example of that than Texas, Charlie Who? Or maybe they thought they could duplicate the Darrell Royal hire.


if that's what they were thinking, the tea sippers would've had to wish upon a Lone Star and taken another Mississip' Stater (Dan Mullen). That Darrell K Royal made his bones in Starkville astounds me to this day, all these imported Charley Shiras, Emory Bellards and Jackie Sherrills later...

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

bjoiner said:


> I'm right here. Still think we will win this week. *We don't have an O-line*, but I always think we will win. I was in school during the Ray Goff years, so I learned how to handle a blowout. Just drink away the humiliation.
> 
> Fortunately I was running a trial last week and did not see a play of the game. Went to the line it was 0-0. Came back it was 10-0. My amateur when about as well as the game.


This may be a big problem for your dawgs on Saturday. Barnett will not be denied off the end and Shy Tuttle is going to demolish Kublanow. Absolute garbage you guys putting that scum on the ticket for this game


----------



## bjoiner

Brad Turner said:


> This may be a big problem for your dawgs on Saturday. Barnett will not be denied off the end and Shy Tuttle is going to demolish Kublanow. Absolute garbage you guys putting that scum on the ticket for this game


It was a bad hit no doubt, but I don't think it was meant to hurt the kid. There have been bad hits on both teams throughout the years with no players sitting out due to it. There has been numerous knee injuries though the years by UGA players, and I never heard any bitching about it. It's tackle football not flag.


----------



## Brad Turner

bjoiner said:


> It was a bad hit no doubt, but I don't think it was meant to hurt the kid. There have been bad hits on both teams throughout the years with no players sitting out due to it. There has been numerous knee injuries though the years by UGA players, and I never heard any bitching about it. It's tackle football not flag.


I'm not saying anything about playing two hand touch, I like physical play, but that play is illegal because it *often* causes injuries. That guy has always played dirty too. I'd never advocate for hurting an opposing player on purpose, but I hope he spends the entire game on his back. Nothing dirty, just that he gets whipped all day long


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, I'm not sure the college coaching world revolves around BR buddy. Not the place I would think a top name goes to win Nattys, there are better paths to that these days, and please don't go the money route on me...everyone can pass the hat these days.


But they don't. How many years in a row has LSU had the highest paid coaching staff?? How many years in a row has LSU had the most players in The NFL. I shouldn't have to talk about the advantages of being the only show in town when it comes to recruiting Louisiana. They pull plenty players from TX & Florida year in & year out. It's a known fact Slingblade has done less with more. Maybe you should tell me jobs that are better than LSU. I'll give you 3 (Gumps, The Over rated State University, & ND.). Good luck. 

http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...andidates-list-jimbo-fisher-art-bribes-092816


----------



## Migillicutty

I agree with that article. Tom Herman should take the LSU job. I disagree there are only three jobs that are better. There are many that are equal if not better. 

I also agree with this article by the same writer. 

http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...es-jimbo-fisher-tom-herman-urban-meyer-092716


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All time better & the last day of Sept 2016 better aren't the same. Danny Boy could only argue TX as the only other gig that's better while on Russillo & Kannell, yesterday. All time Wishagain & SC, sure. Right now, not so much.

I figured someone would read the other article he wrote. I don't agree with all the reasons. You mean to tell me that any good coach doesn't have an inflated ego & wants to prove who is better?? Of course Urban Legend pulled a mulligan.


----------



## Migillicutty

Right now better, as of this day, factoring both immediate and long term sustainable success. Bama, OSU, Michigan, FSU, Clemson, Texas, ND-take in long term only, add OU, USC, UF 

_I figured someone would read the other article he wrote. I don't agree with all the reasons. You mean to tell me that any good coach doesn't have an inflated ego & wants to prove who is better?? Of course Urban Legend pulled a mulligan.

_Sure they do, but it can be done outside the bubble of the SEC West. Football does not begin and end in the SEC West nor does it begin and end in Tuscaloosa. Jimbo has more wins against the SEC than Bret Bielima.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> But they don't. How many years in a row has LSU had the highest paid coaching staff?? How many years in a row has LSU had the most players in The NFL. I shouldn't have to talk about the advantages of being the only show in town when it comes to recruiting Louisiana. They pull plenty players from TX & Florida year in & year out. It's a known fact Slingblade has done less with more. Maybe you should tell me jobs that are better than LSU. I'll give you 3 (Gumps, The Over rated State University, & ND.). Good luck.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...andidates-list-jimbo-fisher-art-bribes-092816


Jacob, let me express again my appreciation for what you did for your neighbors during the flooding in La. I also appreciate your willingness to express your thoughts _ahead_ of games, unlike all the Whisky fans that cheer after the game is played. 

That said...purely football speak...here's your answers....
*
But they don't*.----correct, b/c they don't have too. A mid 40's aged coach Swinney at lil Ol' Clem and son just gave back a million dollars to Iptay. With 5-10 year contracts with large buy outs/fire outs, who cares if it's $4M/year or $5M...we have reached a point where Saban and Swinney are out of lakes to build vacation homes on...it just comes down to where you wanna be...and to folk outside of BR buddy...LSU ain't as attractive as you think...I don't really care what beat writer Aaron Torres says...now if it had of been someone credible with a wealth of knowledge like Jesse Palmer (and a closet full of skinny ties)...well now...that would be different
*
How many years in a row has LSU had the highest paid coaching staff?? *I didn't realize that was something to brag about or that anyone else was keeping score....but if your State and State University want a trophy for spending more in return for "Les", we'll all pitch in and get you 1.

*How many years in a row has LSU had the most players in The NFL? *Congrats on having the best late bloomers in the country, we'll mail your ribbon to you

*Maybe you should tell me jobs that are better than LSU*. ok, I'll bite with one modification..."as good as LSU"...UGA, Florida, Texas, A&M, FSU, Michigan, Tennessee, USC, and Oklahoma are a few teams not previously mentioned that come to mind...probably missing a few left coast teams here too


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Right now better, as of this day, factoring both immediate and long term sustainable success. Bama, OSU, Michigan, FSU, Clemson, Texas, ND-take in long term only, add OU, USC, UF
> 
> _I figured someone would read the other article he wrote. I don't agree with all the reasons. You mean to tell me that any good coach doesn't have an inflated ego & wants to prove who is better?? Of course Urban Legend pulled a mulligan.
> 
> _Sure they do, but it can be done outside the bubble of the SEC West. Football does not begin and end in the SEC West nor does it begin and end in Tuscaloosa. Jimbo has more wins against the SEC than Bret Bielima.


I disagree with inclusion of ND regardless of history, if you include them better add Penn State and Nebraska.


----------



## Migillicutty

Penn St and Nebraska will never be able to recruit nationally on the level ND does. That is the major difference.


----------



## EdA

Losing to Duke at home voids that argument.


----------



## Migillicutty

Losing to anyone doesn't void ability to recruit and national draw. Might be an indictment on coaching, but has nothing to do with recruiting. LSU lost to Wisky, does that mean wisky can recruit better than LSU? I think not.


----------



## EdA

Lots of difference between WI and Duke. If ND is an elite program with a highly sought coach in his 7th season with multiple to 10-15 recruiting classes then something doesn't add up.


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> If ND is an elite program with a highly sought coach in his 7th season with multiple to 10-15 recruiting classes then something doesn't add up.


Kelly started his redemption for the Duke debacle this week by giving up Uncle Rico Vangorder



for this season and all the Lents to come, too.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> If ND is an elite program


There was a time that religion was a big deal in this country & if your Catholic child didn't become a 
priest or a nun maybe they would be good enough to play for ND. Those that were good enough aspired 
to that worthy goal. In present times there are less people identifying with any religion so that built in 
advantage is no longer there.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Migillicutty said:


> Why is it a crime in Alabama to have a gun in your car?


It is a crime to have a loaded gun concealed or in your vehicle without a valid concealed carry permit. 13A-11-73 and -75 Alabama Code. 

The state senate has passed a bill to change that several times, but the sheriff's departments collect fees for issuing the permits, so it always seems to die a slow death. Coincidence I feel sure.


----------



## Migillicutty

You are both wrong. ND currently sits at 6 in the recruiting rankings according to rivals. I'm not looking up the other sites for you, but I'm sure they are similarly ranked. Of the 18 recruits that have committed and helped them comprise that ranking only one is from IN. They have players from 8 different states including Fl, La, Tx, Pa, Va. 

Last year they had the 13th ranked class. Zero players from IN and recruited players from CA, TX, LA, OH, MI, SC, and more.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Washington straight up boat raced Stanford. Very impressive.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> You are both wrong. ND currently sits at 6 in the recruiting rankings according to rivals. I'm not looking up the other sites for you, but I'm sure they are similarly ranked. Of the 18 recruits that have committed and helped them comprise that ranking only one is from IN. They have players from 8 different states including Fl, La, Tx, Pa, Va.
> 
> Last year they had the 13th ranked class. Zero players from IN and recruited players from CA, TX, LA, OH, MI, SC, and more.


Which proves what, that Brian Kelly gets less with more than any other coach in the country or those who rank recruiting classes are inaccurate? Speculating and looking at it from another perspective what could Gary Patterson do with ND recruiting classes?


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Washington straight up boat raced Stanford. Very impressive.


WA has a very good defense, something Stanford lacks. I think Stanford was getting the ND treatment in 
the polls. TBS, WA has 7 games left, only one against a ranked opponent (Utah @ 18). While they will be 
favored in most games, they could end up 6-6. We aren't the SEC but there are a few good coaches, 
players & programs out here, ranked or not. WA needed OT to beat AZ last week!


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Which proves what, that Brian Kelly gets less with more than any other coach in the country or those who rank recruiting classes are inaccurate? Speculating and looking at it from another perspective what could Gary Patterson do with ND recruiting classes?


That was my point all along. ND still has the ability to recruit nationally and get top classes. Thus, along with their tradition, still rank as a top job.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> That was my point all along. ND still has the ability to recruit nationally and get top classes. Thus, along with their tradition, still rank as a top job.


I agree, programs rise and fall, good times bad times, but ND will always be considered upper tier as far as a coaching destination, regardless of how they are doing. I think LSU is a fine program, and a fine destination for the right coach, I put them in the top ten for sure.


----------



## John Robinson

Btw, what does "boat raced" mean? Dominated? Or something else, a Southern term?


----------



## leemac

Nobody looks good in orange. 

Go Dawgs! G.A.T.A!


----------



## Glenda Brown

I know it wasn't pleasant, but Stanford was missing four of its starters. And their defense does need improving. But, they still beat UCLA and USC so it already has been a good season! Saying that, many of my relatives were/are Washington Huskies so a lot of chatter going back and forth! 

Crackerd even commiserated with me!

Glenda


----------



## EdA

Poor old Texas loses again! If they lose to the Sooners when they place their next game there could be another coaching vacancy.


----------



## bjoiner

bjoiner said:


> I'm right here. Still think we will win this week. We don't have an O-line, but I always think we will win. I was in school during the Ray Goff years, so I learned how to handle a blowout. Just drink away the humiliation.
> 
> Fortunately I was running a trial last week and did not see a play of the game. Went to the line it was 0-0. Came back it was 10-0. My amateur when about as well as the game.


I'm eating crow and admitting I was wrong. We lost no doubt. Probably the best game I've watched in years. I will also state that I was right that we no NO offensive line.


----------



## mrman

bjoiner said:


> I'm eating crow and admitting I was wrong. We lost no doubt. Probably the best game I've watched in years. I will also state that I was right that we no NO offensive line.


I'm officially don't with college football this year...absolutely unbelievable....


----------



## mrman

bjoiner said:


> I'm eating crow and admitting I was wrong. We lost no doubt. Probably the best game I've watched in years. I will also state that I was right that we no NO offensive line.


On a side note Tyler Catalina is garbage...he couldn't block a hog with a board...


----------



## Marvin S

Glenda Brown said:


> I know it wasn't pleasant, but Stanford was missing four of its starters. And their defense does need improving. But, they still beat UCLA and USC so it already has been a good season! Saying that, many of my relatives were/are Washington Huskies so a lot of chatter going back and forth!
> 
> Crackerd even commiserated with me!
> 
> Glenda


Did you miss the fact that the Cardinal O-line was having a lot of difficulty keeping the Husky D-Line 
out of the Cardinal backfield. 8 Sacks . The Huskies are now the conference target.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I hope our guys were looking ahead. That was a miserable showing. Now the 5-0 curse. BTHO Tennessee

PS we are having lots of injuries. Four starters out and another one hurt today.


----------



## Migillicutty

I'm just hoping Tom Herman takes his DC with him and Aranda is looking for a job and wants to stay in the south. I can't hardly stomach watching this brand of football from my Noles. Yeah losing sucks, but as a former defensive player this defense makes me want to break things. 

It has been an entertaining season so far. 

John, boat raced is a beat down, particular when a team takes the lead at the start and runs away with it.


----------



## roseberry

maybe herman to fsu,,,,,,,then jimbo to the br?;-)

my picks........
good with the vols at 12 seconds left, not good with the vols at 10 seconds left, good with the vols a 0:00!;-)
jimbo and the noles messed me over, but it took a 54 yarder!
i guess that baylor game wasn't too much of a yawn.....but i did swammi it!
my sixth sense had louisville picking up that first down inside the ten........shoulda checked with my seventh sense! but *five turnovers and a win *make clemson BIGTIME! if both win out both are IN!(imho)
i want to see tennessee and nebraska play, only want to watch the 4th quarter though!
stanford? poser! washington and browning? not a poser!
i have to add(additions in red) to an earlier post, "we all want to see successful african american coaches in the sec and big twelve. but it aint sumlin and now it aint strong either!" strong messed me over too!

notre dame sucks. if not for them, a total of 3 points and Coach Parsegian, the tide would have a couple more nattys. no player from anywhere should ever wish to go there.........(IMPRINTED HATRED!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_j315H7YvM


----------



## Glenda Brown

Hi Marvin:

I didn't miss it, just covered my eyes and pretended it wasn't happening.

Glenda


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> I'm just hoping Tom Herman takes his DC with him and Aranda is looking for a job and wants to stay in the south. I can't hardly stomach watching this brand of football from my Noles. Yeah losing sucks, but as a former defensive player this defense makes me want to break things.


Dave Aranda doesn't have "The Les Clause" in his contract. I'm guessing he will be a HC when his 3 year deal is up. Can't see him not getting a gig by then. 

Why is the defense so porous? It's rather disturbing, IMO. That said, it could be worse. I present to you, the greatest rant in history.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, Well, there you go again.
Herman may wind up at Texas. So, who would be LSUs second choice?


----------



## jgsanders

Wayne Nutt said:


> John, Well, there you go again.Herman may wind up at Texas. So, who would be LSUs second choice?


I have inside sources that have confirmed the search is over Wayne. Bill Belichick is headed to the bayou. They are holding the presser tomorrow morning at 10am. 

Brady coming back next week is not near the opportunity he sees in being a 3rd class Tiger in the bayou. Remember, they pay more than anyone, have the best playas on the planet and Bill will get one of those glorious SEC blazers reserved for members only. 

Wait...he hates blazers....and shirt sleeves for that matter....better hold off on going public with this info for now Wayne.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Dave Aranda doesn't have "The Les Clause" in his contract. I'm guessing he will be a HC when his 3 year deal is up. Can't see him not getting a gig by then.
> 
> Why is the defense so porous? It's rather disturbing, IMO. That said, it could be worse. I present to you, the greatest rant in history.


So many issues it's really too much to type. I could go unit by unit but suffice to say there are lots of issues, not the least of which is the players are lost in the scheme. They look to be playing in mud. This is a product of either them not understanding or it being to complex and causing too much thinking (coaching issue). Dline has underperformed and has difficulty getting pressure with 4, they don't seem to ever play with a sense of urgency. LB are just awful. I blame the coaching. They are slow to trigger, don't take on and shed blocks, don't fill well, can't scrape, and lose leverage consistently. What's worse is as bad as they are against the run they may be worse against the pass. Secondary is confused all the time. The zone option scheme has them consistently leaving guys running free. Top it off we are beyond poor at tackling. 

What really really fires me up though is the lack of effort. We don't swarm to the football. Guys backside of the play are consistently loafing. Many times it is a LB or play side DL. They are just counting on one man to make a tackle. This is just unacceptable and squarely on the coaches for not holding them accountable. I can tell you first hand if guys loafed like I saw yesterday under Mickey, they had better bring a trash can with them to practice on Monday because they would be running gassers until they puked, then their ass would get sat if they did it again.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Is the FSU DC new?


----------



## Migillicutty

Took over in 2014 after Pruitt left for UGA. Been going downhill ever since.


----------



## Brad Turner

bjoiner said:


> I'm eating crow and admitting I was wrong. We lost no doubt. Probably the best game I've watched in years. I will also state that I was right that we no NO offensive line.


Watching this Tennessee team is not good for my health, but we're 5-0. Tough test this week vs a very good aTm defense.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> So many issues it's really too much to type. I could go unit by unit but suffice to say there are lots of issues, not the least of which is the players are lost in the scheme. They look to be playing in mud. This is a product of either them not understanding or it being to complex and causing too much thinking (coaching issue). Dline has underperformed and has difficulty getting pressure with 4, they don't seem to ever play with a sense of urgency. LB are just awful. I blame the coaching. They are slow to trigger, don't take on and shed blocks, don't fill well, can't scrape, and lose leverage consistently. What's worse is as bad as they are against the run they may be worse against the pass. Secondary is confused all the time. The zone option scheme has them consistently leaving guys running free. Top it off we are beyond poor at tackling.
> 
> What really really fires me up though is the lack of effort. We don't swarm to the football. Guys backside of the play are consistently loafing. Many times it is a LB or play side DL. They are just counting on one man to make a tackle. This is just unacceptable and squarely on the coaches for not holding them accountable. I can tell you first hand if guys loafed like I saw yesterday under Mickey, they had better bring a trash can with them to practice on Monday because they would be running gassers until they puked, then their ass would get sat if they did it again.


As I've said before, I don't know a lot about FB. Are D backs hard to come by? It seems to me that a lot of teams have guys 
back there that look lost, or is it the coaching? From watching the payouts for CB's in the Pro's one would think a guy with 
the tools would go there before any other position?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Did you miss the fact that the Cardinal O-line was having a lot of difficulty keeping the Husky D-Line out of the Cardinal backfield. 8 Sacks .


Now, Marvin, not only did I commiserate with YBB Glenda on the turr'ble demise of 'Bama Lite (Stanford) at the hands of the Huskies, but I've also been authorized by higher powers to say if you don't quit cracking on YBB Glenda about it, plans soon will be in place for the Pirate (Leach) to put you in a venial sin bin on the Palouse like he did with Craig James' kid in Lubbock.;-)

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> As I've said before, I don't know a lot about FB. Are D backs hard to come by? It seems to me that a lot of teams have guys
> back there that look lost, or is it the coaching? From watching the payouts for CB's in the Pro's one would think a guy with
> the tools would go there before any other position?



Years ago, corners didn't make much money. They just weren't paid like offensive skill players. Deion (FSU Alumn) changed all of that. Great corners today make big bucks, because with the complexity of offensive schemes a great corner allows a defense to be much more multiple in what they can do. It frees up the safeties to disguise coverages and bring alternate pressures, as well as support in the run game. (talking NFL)

As far as college, there are good corners in the college game. However, offenses have an advantage in today's football, with the pace of play, and the plethora of talent at the skill positions, including athletic running QB's. This changes the dynamic of how corner has to be played, but truth is for FSU it is a scheme/coaching based issue. 

Part of it is FSU is not setting the edge well with their DL and LB, and so at times the corners are being asked to do so. Then they are having to take on a tackle, pulling guard or tight end. This doesn't bode well for the corner in run support, especially when you don't have corners who want to physical. Last year some of this was masked by Jalen Ramsey who is one of those guys making big bucks in the NFL now. He was very physical in run support. Also, our LBs are struggling to scrape (slow to trigger and bad angles), and often get beat around the edge which again puts pressure on the corners and safeties in run support which ultimately effects their eye discipline. 

As for coverage in the passing game, there has been a huge communication issue. I'm not in the "huddle" so I don't know what the calls are, so I can't pin point it exactly each time. I do see guys looking at each other and being confused. We are running some zone option scheme that calls for the corner and safeties to take different parts of the field based on the routes run by the WR's. UNC had a long touchdown on one such play where both the safety and the corner broke down on the short route. Was that communication, not getting the playcall or confusion based on responsibilities for that particular call? I don't know as I am not in the film room. What I do know is it is a product of coaching or lack thereof. Sure players make mistake some times, but this had happened in every single game going in to last year. Our DC also coaches the secondary.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Years ago, corners didn't make much money. They just weren't paid like offensive skill players. Deion (FSU Alumn) changed all of that. Great corners today make big bucks, because with the complexity of offensive schemes a great corner allows a defense to be much more multiple in what they can do. It frees up the safeties to disguise coverages and bring alternate pressures, as well as support in the run game. (talking NFL)
> 
> As far as college, there are good corners in the college game. However, offenses have an advantage in today's football, with the pace of play, and the plethora of talent at the skill positions, including athletic running QB's. This changes the dynamic of how corner has to be played, but truth is for FSU it is a scheme/coaching based issue.
> 
> Part of it is FSU is not setting the edge well with their DL and LB, and so at times the corners are being asked to do so. Then they are having to take on a tackle, pulling guard or tight end. This doesn't bode well for the corner in run support, especially when you don't have corners who want to physical. Last year some of this was masked by Jalen Ramsey who is one of those guys making big bucks in the NFL now. He was very physical in run support. Also, our LBs are struggling to scrape (slow to trigger and bad angles), and often get beat around the edge which again puts pressure on the corners and safeties in run support which ultimately effects their eye discipline.
> 
> As for coverage in the passing game, there has been a huge communication issue. I'm not in the "huddle" so I don't know what the calls are, so I can't pin point it exactly each time. I do see guys looking at each other and being confused. We are running some zone option scheme that calls for the corner and safeties to take different parts of the field based on the routes run by the WR's. UNC had a long touchdown on one such play where both the safety and the corner broke down on the short route. Was that communication, not getting the playcall or confusion based on responsibilities for that particular call? I don't know as I am not in the film room. What I do know is it is a product of coaching or lack thereof. Sure players make mistake some times, but this had happened in every single game going in to last year. Our DC also coaches the secondary.


Thanks, the last sentence says a lot .


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> Thanks, the last sentence says a lot .


It sure does.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> It sure does.


C'mon, 'Cutty, don't go blaming coaching assignments - I mean, UGa's new DC Mel Tucker also coaches *their* secondary. On second thought...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Has nothing to do with assignments, it has to do with the fact our corners don't know how to cover stack routes which every spread teams runs and our safeties don't shift down on a motion and obvious bubble screen to the opposing teams favorite target. God forbid someone run a slow release route on us. This is simple stuff.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Great post. From the knowledge evident in your post, I am quite sure you also understand that one advantage the spread gives the offense is that it dictates defensive alignment and reduces the ability to disguise coverages. And the faster pace is certainly done to try to encourage and take advantage of misalignment, not to mention gassing the officials so they don't really have a chance.

All that said, Coach Saban always says there is a spot on every route where the ball can be thrown and the DB can't do anything but make the tackle. Given the proliferation of passing at all levels (at least compared to the old wishbone days of my youth), starting in high school and the 7-on-7 camps, and given the shift in the rules that is almost universally in favor of more offense, and you have some DBs that are having a hard time back there. I dare say even Deion would draw some penalties under the new rules. As a point of reference, I was taught to block *by crossing my arms over my chest so I would not hold*. I would love to know what I could have done under the modern rules where I could get my long arms out and grab a DT under the shoulder pads.



Migillicutty said:


> Years ago, corners didn't make much money. They just weren't paid like offensive skill players. Deion (FSU Alumn) changed all of that. Great corners today make big bucks, because with the complexity of offensive schemes a great corner allows a defense to be much more multiple in what they can do. It frees up the safeties to disguise coverages and bring alternate pressures, as well as support in the run game. (talking NFL)
> 
> As far as college, there are good corners in the college game. However, offenses have an advantage in today's football, with the pace of play, and the plethora of talent at the skill positions, including athletic running QB's. This changes the dynamic of how corner has to be played, but truth is for FSU it is a scheme/coaching based issue.
> 
> Part of it is FSU is not setting the edge well with their DL and LB, and so at times the corners are being asked to do so. Then they are having to take on a tackle, pulling guard or tight end. This doesn't bode well for the corner in run support, especially when you don't have corners who want to physical. Last year some of this was masked by Jalen Ramsey who is one of those guys making big bucks in the NFL now. He was very physical in run support. Also, our LBs are struggling to scrape (slow to trigger and bad angles), and often get beat around the edge which again puts pressure on the corners and safeties in run support which ultimately effects their eye discipline.
> 
> As for coverage in the passing game, there has been a huge communication issue. I'm not in the "huddle" so I don't know what the calls are, so I can't pin point it exactly each time. I do see guys looking at each other and being confused. We are running some zone option scheme that calls for the corner and safeties to take different parts of the field based on the routes run by the WR's. UNC had a long touchdown on one such play where both the safety and the corner broke down on the short route. Was that communication, not getting the playcall or confusion based on responsibilities for that particular call? I don't know as I am not in the film room. What I do know is it is a product of coaching or lack thereof. Sure players make mistake some times, but this had happened in every single game going in to last year. Our DC also coaches the secondary.


----------



## BrettG

I hate the fact with the hurry up spread teams are getting away with motion and some times it looks more like Canadian football with movement toward the line of scrimmage.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> John, Well, there you go again.
> Herman may wind up at Texas. So, who would be LSUs second choice?


ouiji board......oh ouiji board......after being shut out of the herman, fisher deck chair swap, texas will hire "longhorn lane" kiffin!


----------



## BonMallari

In the history of my Horns post DKR era, WHEN have they ever gotten the NAME coach....I will save you the time looking it up...


NEVER

They talk great game and the boosters and fans like to think they have the deepest pockets, but when the raise is placed, Texas generally folds and plays it safe...and with th exception of Mack, they have regretted their decision ...

unless Hermann has drank the Burnt Orange kool aid, I don't expect him in Austin except to play golf...


----------



## Migillicutty

RookieTrainer said:


> Great post. From the knowledge evident in your post, I am quite sure you also understand that one advantage the spread gives the offense is that it dictates defensive alignment and reduces the ability to disguise coverages. And the faster pace is certainly done to try to encourage and take advantage of misalignment, not to mention gassing the officials so they don't really have a chance.
> 
> All that said, Coach Saban always says there is a spot on every route where the ball can be thrown and the DB can't do anything but make the tackle. Given the proliferation of passing at all levels (at least compared to the old wishbone days of my youth), starting in high school and the 7-on-7 camps, and given the shift in the rules that is almost universally in favor of more offense, and you have some DBs that are having a hard time back there. I dare say even Deion would draw some penalties under the new rules. As a point of reference, I was taught to block *by crossing my arms over my chest so I would not hold*. I would love to know what I could have done under the modern rules where I could get my long arms out and grab a DT under the shoulder pads.


As a former corner/safety we all know there is no defense for the perfect on time pass. On top of that sometimes a guy just gets beat. You have to have a very short memory to play the position because you have to play with confidence and the belief you won't get beat, but you have have to play smart too. 

I also agree the proliferation of 7 on 7s and wide open passing attacks with players who are younger and younger has certainly had an affect on the college game and QBs being better passers and WRs being better at route running. Couple with, as you pointed out, the current rules, and it will lead to more offense. That still doesn't excuse misalignments, poor understanding of the scheme, and bad fundamentals. It also has nothing to with effort. Tackling comes down to want to. You either want to bring the guy down more than he wants to keep running or not.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, Cover-2, end of story. Now, here's a *little different take on "coverages"* from your current (and future) coach - I know *Jimbo* *knows* he was playing to his audience about 'Bama getting robbed, but it's valid nonetheless. And, voila!, along came a *shutdown safety argument* to (sorta) defend Jimbo's assertion about the unfairness of OL downfield on pass plays - that not even a defensive genius like Saban can make the numbers work to thwart it.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> In the history of my Horns post DKR era, WHEN have they ever gotten the NAME coach....I will save you the time looking it up...
> 
> 
> NEVER
> 
> They talk great game and the boosters and fans like to think they have the deepest pockets, but when the raise is placed, Texas generally folds and plays it safe...and with th exception of Mack, they have regretted their decision ...
> 
> unless Hermann has drank the Burnt Orange kool aid, I don't expect him in Austin except to play golf...


Eh, they made a run @ St. Nick in his 60s. Even though he looks great for his age, how much longer can he reasonably coach? A few more years tops? 

It's no secret Tom Herman has a preference to be in TX. I'll straight up pop champagne bottles from last year & shower with it on my front lawn if LSU gets Tom Herman. Texas needs to win out & keep Charlie Strong. I do not like the idea of having to get him away from Texas. Maybe I'll start burning oranges in hopes it helps the shorthorns play better.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> So many issues it's really too much to type. I could go unit by unit but suffice to say there are lots of issues, not the least of which is the players are lost in the scheme. They look to be playing in mud. This is a product of either them not understanding or it being to complex and causing too much thinking (coaching issue). Dline has underperformed and has difficulty getting pressure with 4, they don't seem to ever play with a sense of urgency. LB are just awful. I blame the coaching. They are slow to trigger, don't take on and shed blocks, don't fill well, can't scrape, and lose leverage consistently. What's worse is as bad as they are against the run they may be worse against the pass. Secondary is confused all the time. The zone option scheme has them consistently leaving guys running free. Top it off we are beyond poor at tackling.
> 
> What really really fires me up though is the lack of effort. We don't swarm to the football. Guys backside of the play are consistently loafing. Many times it is a LB or play side DL. They are just counting on one man to make a tackle. This is just unacceptable and squarely on the coaches for not holding them accountable. I can tell you first hand if guys loafed like I saw yesterday under Mickey, they had better bring a trash can with them to practice on Monday because they would be running gassers until they puked, then their ass would get sat if they did it again.


I just don't like watching teams who usually play solid defense & now they are inept @ best. Your description matches up with what I have seen of them. Granted I didn't watch all of the game Saturday or last Saturday. Just makes no sense when y'all do have much better Jimmies & Joes than what is on display. Not to homer it up, but I have seen LSU do that twice. Lou Tepper & the ingenious concept of CoDCs. As much as the modern offenses have changed the game, I appreciate teams who play good defense.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Eh, (the tea sippers) made a run @ St. Nick in his 60s. Even though he looks great for his age, how much longer can he reasonably coach? A few more years tops?
> 
> It's no secret Tom Herman has a preference to be in TX. I'll straight up pop champagne bottles from last year & shower with it on my front lawn if LSU gets Tom Herman. Texas needs to win out & keep Charlie Strong. I do not like the idea of having to get him away from Texas. Maybe I'll start burning oranges in hopes it helps the shorthorns play better.


Not going to happen, Jacob. Worst fundamental (and disinterested) team I've seen since what Cheese Whiz put on the field at All-Bran got him sacked two years after winning a national championship. (And lest we forget, both Cheese Whiz and Little Willy Muschamp were head-coaches-in-waiting for Mack's swan song at Tejas - until they weren't. And of course both went on to prove that they were really worthy of being the head-coach-in-waiting for the tea sippers - and ONLY the tea sippers [unless you've got a spare Cam Newton around somewhere who'll come with to your next job]).

But the interesting thing about this Tea Sip talk is where Bon's buddy Bryan Harsin fits in - especially if the Sips were to stick to tradition and land their 3rd or 4th choice for the head coaching job. I've seen Harsin mentioned as a possible replacement for Helfrich at *Zer-0-gon*, and if nothing else (short of a Boise Rose Bowl appearance), that's gotta get him on Tejas' radar as Strong's replacement. Best name I've heard thrown around as a contender - and a sensible one in my book - is none other than Le Smiles. Also hearing Lester the Clock Molester wants to coach again - and he would conquer the *Big 12 *in short order the way I see it. 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Unreal. Greg Sankey needs to turn in his whistle!! Jeremy Foley just strong armed him. How do you let an AD cancel a cross divisional rivalry game?? Unreal. The gayturds & The SEC office should seriously stop with the carney show. Now, the gayturds can backslide into Atlanta if UT loses (Which they will.) to both TAMU & the Gumps.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Unreal. Greg Sankey needs to turn in his whistle!! Jeremy Foley just strong armed him. How do you let an AD cancel a cross divisional rivalry game?? Unreal. The gayturds & The SEC office should seriously stop with the carney show. Now, the gayturds can backslide into Atlanta if UT loses (Which they will.) to both TAMU & the Gumps.


Heard LSU even offered to play in Doak in Tally and crocs refused. They've always been a spineless slimey bunch in hogtown.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Seems like you guys are talking in code at times. But after a little thought I am able to keep up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Heard LSU even offered to play in Doak in Tally and crocs refused. They've always been a spineless slimey bunch in hogtown.


I can't confirm that. Joe Alleva (LSU's AD.) didn't expound upon what venues were suggested as possible replacements for the weekend. He has not been approached about rescheduling (You know for certain now they never had any serious thoughts of playing this game.). If that geek Finebaum suggests LSU should "Reschedule" on Nov 19, he should be punched in the face. 3 SEC road games in 13 days?? Not to mention the fact LSU would have to buyout South Alabama in their renta win & absorb the $5 million loss for not having the home game. Sure thing, you smug little rat.


----------



## Buck Mann

You all have an incredible warped sense of priorities. If the hurricane continues on it's projected path the amount of destruction in Florida will be unprecedented. The entire east coast of Florida has been evacuated. There are a bunch of kids on the team that will probably lose their homes and belongings tomorrow. The last thing anyone here should give a damn about is that game, let alone trying to move the team somewhere to play a game. This will be the first time in history a catagory 4 or probably 5 will have followed the entire coast of the state.

Buck


----------



## Brad Turner

Buck Mann said:


> You all have an incredible warped sense of priorities. If the hurricane continues on it's projected path the amount of destruction in Florida will be unprecedented. The entire east coast of Florida has been evacuated. There are a bunch of kids on the team that will probably lose their homes and belongings tomorrow. The last thing anyone here should give a damn about is that game, let alone trying to move the team somewhere to play a game. This will be the first time in history a catagory 4 or probably 5 will have followed the entire coast of the state.
> 
> Buck


I agree Buck. Prayers sent for everyone down there.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> You all have an incredible warped sense of priorities. If the hurricane continues on it's projected path the amount of destruction in Florida will be unprecedented. The entire east coast of Florida has been evacuated. There are a bunch of kids on the team that will probably lose their homes and belongings tomorrow. The last thing anyone here should give a damn about is that game, let alone trying to move the team somewhere to play a game. This will be the first time in history a catagory 4 or probably 5 will have followed the entire coast of the state.
> 
> Buck


Pretty sure this thread is about CFB & everything that would be associated to it. In no way is anyone downplaying the hurricane or being nonchalant about it. It goes without saying that those folks are in our thoughts & prayers. This was about something totally different. This is about the arrogance & incompetence of 2 people. That's what this boils down to. There are literally kids throughout the country who will play on Saturday & Sunday that call Florida their home. You think LSU doesn't have kids on the team from Florida?? Anyone with a functional brain knew the game wasn't going to be played @ noon in Gainesville. It was arrogant of Jeremy Foley to keep pushing back the time frame & insisting it would happen. This hurricane didn't just pop up out of nowhere. Greg Sankey failed to make a decision. This doesn't happen with Mike Slive. In 2005, LSU was forced to play a home game in Tempe & another on Monday night (Phil Fulmer was incredibly accommodating for that to take place.). They lost their bye week in the process. South Carolina played a home game here last year. In no way am I suggesting the game had to be played here this weekend, but there were a lot of options that weren't even used. This goes back to the arrogance & incompetence.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pretty sure this thread is about CFB & everything that would be associated to it. In no way is anyone downplaying the hurricane or being nonchalant about it. It goes without saying that those folks are in our thoughts & prayers. This was about something totally different. This is about the arrogance & incompetence of 2 people. That's what this boils down to. There are literally kids throughout the country who will play on Saturday & Sunday that call Florida their home. You think LSU doesn't have kids on the team from Florida?? Anyone with a functional brain knew the game wasn't going to be played @ noon in Gainesville. It was arrogant of Jeremy Foley to keep pushing back the time frame & insisting it would happen. This hurricane didn't just pop up out of nowhere. Greg Sankey failed to make a decision. This doesn't happen with Mike Slive. In 2005, LSU was forced to play a home game in Tempe & another on Monday night (Phil Fulmer was incredibly accommodating for that to take place.). They lost their bye week in the process. South Carolina played a home game here last year. In no way am I suggesting the game had to be played here this weekend, but there were a lot of options that weren't even used. *This goes back to the arrogance & incompetence.*


...and possibly trying to game the system a little.


----------



## Marvin S

Buck Mann said:


> You all have an incredible warped sense of priorities. If the hurricane continues on it's projected path the amount of destruction in Florida will be unprecedented. The entire east coast of Florida has been evacuated. There are a bunch of kids on the team that will probably lose their homes and belongings tomorrow. The last thing anyone here should give a damn about is that game, let alone trying to move the team somewhere to play a game. This will be the first time in history a catagory 4 or probably 5 will have followed the entire coast of the state.
> 
> Buck


Weather Happens. Those folks chose to live there. Anyone who didn't at one time expect this to happen 
probably hasn't been paying attention. Taxpayers who were diligent in their choice of domicile will get
to fund the tab for those who weren't. Some wisely choose not to live in low lying areas or in the normal 
path of outrageous weather .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> ...and possibly trying to game the system a little.


http://gridironnow.com/jeremy-foley-plays-sec-fiddle-florida-ad-hurricane-matthew/

Pretty much nails it.


----------



## Buck Mann

Weather definitely does happen, but it doesn't mean that you don't have to alter some things because of it. From my understanding there were several factors that went into the decision to cancel. First playing at a neutral site was never even considered. There was obviously concern about property loss with the players coaches, etc. If the hurricane wobbled even 50 miles west G'vlle would have been significantly impacted, so asking people to leave their homes and travel with that possibility was felt to be unreasonable. Also travel would possibly be severely affected with road and airport closures. The last thing is that the sheriff and highway patrol notified UF they would not be able to provide any security (which is standard) for traveling. 
Those of us that have season tickets definitely wanted to see this game happen. It is the only really good home game this year. But, anyone living in this part of the state understands and isn't bitching and those living outside of the state and complaining don't have a clue. Even though you would expect some to understand these situations.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pretty sure this thread is about CFB & everything that would be associated to it. In no way is anyone downplaying the hurricane or being nonchalant about it. It goes without saying that those folks are in our thoughts & prayers. This was about something totally different. This is about the arrogance & incompetence of 2 people. That's what this boils down to. There are literally kids throughout the country who will play on Saturday & Sunday that call Florida their home. You think LSU doesn't have kids on the team from Florida?? Anyone with a functional brain knew the game wasn't going to be played @ noon in Gainesville. It was arrogant of Jeremy Foley to keep pushing back the time frame & insisting it would happen. This hurricane didn't just pop up out of nowhere. Greg Sankey failed to make a decision. This doesn't happen with Mike Slive. In 2005, LSU was forced to play a home game in Tempe & another on Monday night (Phil Fulmer was incredibly accommodating for that to take place.). They lost their bye week in the process. South Carolina played a home game here last year. In no way am I suggesting the game had to be played here this weekend, but there were a lot of options that weren't even used. This goes back to the arrogance & incompetence.


Well stated. Obviously, we are all concerned with the issues around the storm. 



Buck Mann said:


> Weather definitely does happen, but it doesn't mean that you don't have to alter some things because of it. From my understanding there were several factors that went into the decision to cancel. First playing at a neutral site was never even considered. There was obviously concern about property loss with the players coaches, etc. If the hurricane wobbled even 50 miles west G'vlle would have been significantly impacted, so asking people to leave their homes and travel with that possibility was felt to be unreasonable. Also travel would possibly be severely affected with road and airport closures. The last thing is that the sheriff and highway patrol notified UF they would not be able to provide any security (which is standard) for traveling.
> Those of us that have season tickets definitely wanted to see this game happen. It is the only really good home game this year. But, anyone living in this part of the state understands and isn't bitching and *those living outside of the state and complaining don't have a clue*. Even though you would expect some to understand these situations.


Oh I bet I have as much of a clue as you. Spent the last week dealing with clients with locations on/near the coast helping them ready/execute on their business continuity and loss mitigation plans. Obviously, I'll be dealing with the aftermath for a while if any are actually effected. All of my immediate family and my wife's immediate family live in Florida. I spent 31 years in Florida(my wife and I are both 5th generation Floridians), and have lived through many of these storms. I have countless friends and acquaintances all over the state, many who have evacuated. Your high horse is standing in a pretty big hole. 

That said I don't think Jacob's comment didn't take in to account the issues surrounding this potentially devastating event. It was about the way it was handled.


----------



## Buck Mann

Not everyone feels it was mishandled. You of anyone should understand. We were hoping the game would be moved Nov 19th. Both teams play weak teams that day and have insurance to pay for cancelling those games, but it doesn't look like that will happen. Sunday was an option, but the feeling was that travel for fans and LSU could be dangerous and there was still the potential for G'ville to have been hit hard. UF was never going to travel, that option easy never on the table. Anyway, we've beat this horse long enough. Luckily the storm has stayed just offshore and actually weakened a little.


----------



## Migillicutty

Buck Mann said:


> Not everyone feels it was mishandled. You of anyone should understand. We were hoping the game would be moved Nov 19th. Both teams play weak teams that day and have insurance to pay for cancelling those games, but it doesn't look like that will happen. Sunday was an option, but the feeling was that travel for fans and LSU could be dangerous and there was still the potential for G'ville to have been hit hard. UF was never going to travel, that option easy never on the table. Anyway, we've beat this horse long enough. Luckily the storm has stayed just offshore and actually weakened a little.



Agreed, on the storm track. What we were all hoping for given the circumstances. 

To be clear I think the right call was made to cancel a noon game in gville, but I also agree with the article posted. Foley played the SEC like a fiddle. Moving the game should have been an option.


----------



## Migillicutty

A lot of people agreeing the gators chickened out to keep their SEC hopes alive. 

http://foxsportsradio.iheart.com/on...gators-using-hurricane-as-an-excuse-15181070/


http://www.theadvertiser.com/story/...n-sec-commissioner-greg-sankey-blew/91687794/


----------



## Buck Mann

Clay Travis was born in Knoxville and went to Vanderbilt law school.

Then there is the voice of reason:
http://gridironnow.com/sec-football-florida-lsu-postponement/


----------



## John Robinson

Buck Mann said:


> Clay Travis was born in Knoxville and went to Vanderbilt law school.
> 
> Then there is the voice of reason:
> http://gridironnow.com/sec-football-florida-lsu-postponement/


I agree with that guy, let's keep things in perspective here.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Of course moving the game wasn't an option. Jeremy Foley decided he would be arrogant enough to dictate what would happen & Greg Sankey cowardly obliged him. It's funny. The *only* team in Florida that will have a canceled game is the gayturds. That's it. Just them. 

The SEC has been playing football since like 1933. *Never* in the history of the conference has a conference game been canceled. Think about that. How many natural disasters have happened since then?? How many wars have we went through? Terrorist attacks. You name it. Sorry, but there is literally no excuse for what happened. 

On another note, thank God the hurricane took the course like it did.


----------



## Chad Baker

Jacob you need to get a real life!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I don't know how else to make this clearer. I sincerely couldn't care less what you think. The fact you obviously think I give a rat's posterior what you think, wreaks of narcissism (The over inflated sense of self importance.). By all means, have a great weekend & bless your heart.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob, calm down, it's just a football game. We all know when you say bless your heart, you mean to insult, but why are you so upset?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

On a more happy note, TAMU beat TN.


----------



## Sleepytrout

TN lost, but....I would rather beat Sabin and lose all the other games.

However, even though we lost......I love a good barn burning ending.

And....regarding this thread of recent......it is a freaking game. People have lost their homes and some their lives. Who gives a fart in the wind about when a freaking game will be played and the politics involved. Priorities, priorities, priorities....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

In Jacob's defense, he knows about storms and their impact. He was part of the rescue operations for the BR floods at his own expense.
Where is John? We have two weeks to get our first stringers healed. We're going to need them all.

Jacob, I'm feeling better about my original prediction about beating LSU.


----------



## mjh345

Chad Baker said:


> Jacob you need to get a real life!


......+1....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Jacob, I'm feeling better about my original prediction about beating LSU.


That's fair. A very odd game yesterday for sure. It was well in hand & I went outside to play bean toss. I came back & it's the end of the 4th. I still believe LSU matches up very well with TAMU, but I'll take a loss to TAMU & the gayturds (I have no faith in the game being made up.) if it means they run the Ole Miss/Gumps/ARKY stretch. It's all about landing Tom Herman for me @ this point.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's fair. A very odd game yesterday for sure. It was well in hand & I went outside to play bean toss. I came back & it's the end of the 4th. I still believe LSU matches up very well with TAMU, but I'll take a loss to TAMU & the gayturds (I have no faith in the game being made up.) if it means they run the Ole Miss/Gumps/ARKY stretch. It's all about landing Tom Herman for me @ this point.


Jacob, I think Herman's image got tarnished somewhat yesterday - it's been 50 years since Navy or Army have been relevant 
in Big Boy FB. The days of Davis, Blanchard, Bellino & Staubach as CFB players are distant memories .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I don't agree. When you play in weather like they did, the faster team loses their advantage. ND scored 3 yesterday?? It didn't tarnish anything. It just made him available sooner now. 

By the way, Washington looks the part.


----------



## EdA

A bidding war between Houston, the Sips, and LSWho?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The talking heads seem to think the Navy win doesn't impact Herman's marketability. 
If he goes to LSU will be take Kyle Allen with him? They need a qb but not another cry baby.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> A bidding war between Houston, the Sips, and LSWho?


You're pretty much spot on. That's why I need the stupid shorthorns to get their act together & win.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> The talking heads seem to think the Navy win doesn't impact Herman's marketability.
> If he goes to LSU will be take Kyle Allen with him? They need a qb but not another cry baby.


That (Kyle Allen.) is something that hasn't even been discussed here. Tom Herman will make whatever team he goes with really good & really quick.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You're pretty much spot on. That's why I need the stupid shorthorns to get their act together & win.


Charlie got the dreaded vote of confidence from the university President, I think Charlie Strong is circuling the drain, he will be gone and his replacement will already have been decided on!


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I don't agree. When you play in weather like they did, the faster team loses their advantage. ND scored 3 yesterday?? It didn't tarnish anything. It just made him available sooner now.
> 
> By the way, Washington looks the part.


At least they are now beating bad teams . The AZ game was closer to reality. 
There are 6 games left on WA's schedule, all teams capable of beating WA. The 
Ducks & Stanford are not the top teams they have been in the past, both suffer 
from lack of a QB leader.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Charlie got the dreaded vote of confidence from the university President, I think Charlie Strong is circuling the drain, he will be gone and his replacement will already have been decided on!


As long as they don't get Tom Herman, I would be okay with them firing CS.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> At least they are now beating bad teams . The AZ game was closer to reality.
> There are 6 games left on WA's schedule, all teams capable of beating WA. The
> Ducks & Stanford are not the top teams they have been in the past, both suffer
> from lack of a QB leader.


Nah. They're a very good team. I'm impressed.


----------



## BonMallari

I think the Tom Herman courtship is between the USC Trojans and the Longhorns...LSU will get their shot but if/when the UT job comes up or IF/WHEN the USC job comes up Herman and his agent will have their choice..the telltale sign will be how soon UT lets Strong go..if they let him go before the season ends IMO it means they have someone already in place...the Horns gave up the most yardage in school history this past weekend, they won't get out alive against Baylor or TCU...they have already given up 40+ points four times in five games...


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Aggies gave up most yardage in school history too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Joe Alleva said "We will play a home game November 19th. I'm not in favor in playing a game on the bye week unless Alabama has to play on that date as well."

Love it.


----------



## Migillicutty

Just have to point out that the Noles have won 7 straight against the university formally known as the "U". Beating them is always sweet. Dalvin cook has more yards from scrimmage than any other player in the country and that is against arguably the toughest schedule to date. He just completed his 3rd straight game of 200yds plus. Sadly it has been overshadowed by our disappointing record and defensive performance. Kid is a beast. Really like what I am seeing from Francois. He might be the toughest QB we've ever had. Think he is going to be a really good one for us. He continues to get better and better. 

Something has to give in the LSU/UF situation. That game really has to be played. I don't see how the conference can allow it not to be played. 

Glad to see Houston is out of the playoff talk. Don't think a team with that schedule should ever be allowed in the playoff, even if they do beat a couple good teams along the way.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Everyone covets the current UH coach again, ala Briles and Sumlin. 

Might be wiser and more affordable to hire whoever's at UH's finding these guys.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> I think the Tom Herman courtship is between the USC Trojans and the Longhorns...LSU will get their shot but if/when the UT job comes up or IF/WHEN the USC job comes up Herman and his agent will have their choice..the telltale sign will be how soon UT lets Strong go..if they let him go before the season ends IMO it means they have someone already in place...the Horns gave up the most yardage in school history this past weekend, they won't get out alive against Baylor or TCU...they have already given up 40+ points four times in five games...


Sam Darnold is going to keep SC in the W column. He's really good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Just have to point out that the Noles have won 7 straight against the university formally known as the "U". Beating them is always sweet. Dalvin cook has more yards from scrimmage than any other player in the country and that is against arguably the toughest schedule to date. He just completed his 3rd straight game of 200yds plus. Sadly it has been overshadowed by our disappointing record and defensive performance. Kid is a beast. Really like what I am seeing from Francois. He might be the toughest QB we've ever had. Think he is going to be a really good one for us. He continues to get better and better.
> 
> Something has to give in the LSU/UF situation. That game really has to be played. I don't see how the conference can allow it not to be played.
> 
> Glad to see Houston is out of the playoff talk. Don't think a team with that schedule should ever be allowed in the playoff, even if they do beat a couple good teams along the way.


I figured you were happy that there was a missed kick by the other team for once. 

There would have to be something unprecedented for the LSU/UF game to be played now. 

I'm glad Houston is out, but obviously for a more personal reason.


----------



## Migillicutty

Yes winning it on a blocked PAT made it extra sweet. Didn't think we could hold them to under 20. Our defensive scheme issues are far from solved, but I liked that we simplified against a pro style team and got after the QB. Saw a lot better effort and passion from the D unit.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Joe Alleva said "We will play a home game November 19th. I'm not in favor in playing a game on the bye week unless Alabama has to play on that date as well."Love it.


That's cute....you're 3-2 and talking about Alabama. Dude, do yourself a favor and just brag about being in the same conference as Bama...'cause you ain't nowhere near being in their league. 

I do truly understand why that Florida game is huge for you guys though....might be the difference in in a winning season for the 3rd class Tigers....shaking my head.....might wanna concentrate on the fighting Kelly's, piglets, A&M, and Tide dude.....cause I got the Bangles finishing 5-6. 

The only people truly affected by a canceled game are the Vols and the East division as far as I can tell....and they are reasonable and understanding of Ol Mother Nature it appears....maybe if they do squeeze in that game and by some miracle you pull out a win you can get Utah State (or ND) in the Pantene Hair Care bowl in BFE on December 20th with a 4.30 pm kick just ahead of the Charlie Brown Christmas special on a Tuesday night.

signed....the voice of reason


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Yes winning it on a blocked PAT made it extra sweet. Didn't think we could hold them to under 20. Our defensive scheme issues are far from solved, but I liked that we simplified against a pro style team and got after the QB. Saw a lot better effort and passion from the D unit.


That's a fair assessment. I figured it would have been a higher scoring game. Another comeback for Jimbo in the process.


----------



## roseberry

Sleepytrout said:


> TN lost, but....I would rather beat Sabin and lose all the other games.....


my brother-in-law loves for me to take him fishing. he is a very competitive person. on many occasions he will remark something like, "i will thrash you today! i will catch bigger fish and more of them today or it will kill me!"

my reply is always simple. "b-i-l, please enjoy our day on the tennessee river's lake guntersville. it is the best largemouth lake in the world! you should relish the thrill of every bite you get and every fish you catch, for if your life's happiness and your enjoyment of our day is dependent on out bassin' me.......the future holds nothing for you but despair!"

sleepy, you remind me of my brother-in-law!;-)


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's a fair assessment. I figured it would have been a higher scoring game. Another comeback for Jimbo in the process.


I dunno if I like you and Cutty getting all cozy, just doesn't seem right!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> my reply is always simple. "b-i-l, please enjoy our day on the tennessee river's lake guntersville. it is the best largemouth lake in the world


Do you have any documentation for that boast, if not I know some serious bass fisherman who will call BS on that!


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> That's cute....you're 3-2 and talking about Alabama. Dude, do yourself a favor and just brag about being in the same conference as Bama...'cause you ain't nowhere near being in their league.
> 
> I do truly understand why that Florida game is huge for you guys though....might be the difference in in a winning season for the 3rd class Tigers....shaking my head.....might wanna concentrate on the fighting Kelly's, piglets, A&M, and Tide dude.....cause I got the Bangles finishing 5-6.
> 
> The only people truly affected by a canceled game are the Vols and the East division as far as I can tell....and they are reasonable and understanding of Ol Mother Nature it appears....maybe if they do squeeze in that game and by some miracle you pull out a win you can get Utah State (or ND) in the Pantene Hair Care bowl in BFE on December 20th with a 4.30 pm kick just ahead of the Charlie Brown Christmas special on a Tuesday night.
> 
> signed....the voice of reason


There is nothin more dangerous than a 2 loss team with good personnel Any coach who doesn't envy LSU's personnel is lying!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> That's cute....you're 3-2 and talking about Alabama. Dude, do yourself a favor and just brag about being in the same conference as Bama...'cause you ain't nowhere near being in their league.
> 
> I do truly understand why that Florida game is huge for you guys though....might be the difference in in a winning season for the 3rd class Tigers....shaking my head.....might wanna concentrate on the fighting Kelly's, piglets, A&M, and Tide dude.....cause I got the Bangles finishing 5-6.
> 
> The only people truly affected by a canceled game are the Vols and the East division as far as I can tell....and they are reasonable and understanding of Ol Mother Nature it appears....maybe if they do squeeze in that game and by some miracle you pull out a win you can get Utah State (or ND) in the Pantene Hair Care bowl in BFE on December 20th with a 4.30 pm kick just ahead of the Charlie Brown Christmas special on a Tuesday night.
> 
> signed....the voice of reason


You really aren't good @ trolling. You have to make it realistic. 

A fan of a team playing under Friday Night Lights wanting to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> I dunno if I like you and Cutty getting all cozy, just doesn't seem right!


I can see that. Especially after the last few years. It's just easier to find common ground. We don't agree about everything, but that's okay. Debating is good for everyone.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> The *talking heads *seem to think the Navy win doesn't impact Herman's marketability.
> .


wayne, these are not "talking heads"........they are "crack heads".

if herman can't beat the navy what is he going to do at lsu with bo scarbrough at full back, damien harris and joshua jacobs on the wings AND jalen hurts quarterbacking the wishbone? what good is offensive genius when herman might never even possess the ball?

tom herman......talking heads indeed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Do you have any documentation for that boast, if not I know some serious bass fisherman who will call BS on that!


I'm sure I know where you'll go with this & I can't disagree. That said, that lake does hold a lot of tournaments & it is a very nice lake.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> wayne, these are not "talking heads"........they are "crack heads".
> 
> if herman can't beat the navy what is he going to do at lsu with bo scarbrough at full back, damien harris and joshua jacobs on the wings AND jalen hurts quarterbacking the wishbone? what good is offensive genius when herman might never even possess the ball?
> 
> tom herman......talking heads indeed.


Sounds like a bunch of scrubs to me. I would say they could play on the scout team, but Ed O is implementing the Petey Boy practice routine. Not enough plays in practice for them to sniff the field.


----------



## roseberry

Dr. Ed,
you are correct in that many would argue the ratings of a bass lake. there are those that still argue the much more settled science of college football here, every day from july past national signing day!


http://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1571125-2015-top-20-largemouth-bass-lakes


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm sure I know where you'll go with this & I can't disagree. That said, that lake does hold a lot of tournaments & it is a very nice lake.


Tennesee's favorite http://m.wimp.com/bill-dances-classic-bloopers/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> There is nothin more dangerous than a 2 loss team with good personnel Any coach who doesn't envy LSU's personnel is lying!


I don't think it matters. I just don't see how much improvement you could possibly get. Now they looked great against MIZZOU, but they just aren't any good. The practice plays have been cut to 1/4 of what it was. Perhaps that's why the team consistently looked like Dracula came to visit them the night prior. I just see too many injuries along The OL & inconsistency @ QB to run the schedule. Maybe I'm wrong. I just don't see them finishing the season with under 2 more loses.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sounds like a bunch of scrubs to me.


there is another young man named harris that may show up in t-town next year that just might be able to work onto that scout team. that is if he doesn't attend a satelite camp and wind up a khakirine!

doc, tennessee is undergoing a fishing improvement program for its fishing residents.......they are building better roads to alabama! when we have that martini i will tell you a couple of stroies about america's favorite fisherman!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Tennesee's favorite http://m.wimp.com/bill-dances-classic-bloopers/


Never gets old. I use to act like I was him when I was in HS. The actual fishing part.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> doc, tennessee is undergoing a fishing improvement program for its fishing residents.......they are building better roads to alabama! when we have that martini i will tell you a couple of stroies about america's favorite fisherman!


I have ancestors who came to Texas from Tennessee and Kentucky which were the Western frontier but I do not brag about it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> there is another young man named harris that may show up in t-town next year that just might be able to work onto that scout team. that is if he doesn't attend a satelite camp and wind up a khakirine!


Yes sir. It will be an interesting year in recruiting.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You really aren't good @ trolling. You have to make it realistic.
> 
> A fan of a team playing under Friday Night Lights wanting to be taken seriously.


Jacob, go easy on jg, it's gonna be tough for him when Dabo comes home to Mama after St. Nick's ascension to South Bend for triple canonization.

Also, rose, sleepy might like the sauger fishing on Lake Guntersville, they're the more "soporific" third-cousin of the walleye, and, given their lack of fight at certain times of the year, maybe this week, this "Third Saturday in October," reminiscent of the Tennessee Viles.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> There is nothin more dangerous than a 2 loss team with good personnel Any coach who doesn't envy LSU's personnel is lying!


You're right Marvin....wait...I believe I'd rather take my chances with that 2 loss team searching for an identity rather than spotting it and trying to beat Bama, OSU, Clem&son, Meeechigan, Washington or A&M today.

I don't think Saban, Meyer, Hairball, Sweeney, and company are overly jealous of the former 3rd string Boilermaker QB in the bayou and his cohorts. Perhaps "most" coach's would, but hell Marvin, there are like 120+ D1 football teams out there soooo.....that ain't sayin much.


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> There is nothin more dangerous than a 2 loss team with good personnel


That might prove more prophetic than Mr sanders would care for.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> You're right Marvin....wait...I believe I'd rather take my chances with that 2 loss team searching for an identity rather than spotting it and trying to beat Bama, OSU, Clem&son, Meeechigan, Washington or A&M today.
> 
> I don't think Saban, Meyer, Hairball, Sweeney, and company are overly jealous of the former 3rd string Boilermaker QB in the bayou and his cohorts. Perhaps "most" coach's would, but hell Marvin, there are like 120+ D1 football teams out there soooo.....that ain't sayin much.


When a school has the largest number of Sunday players from their program that school is hard to ignore, especially those who 
are drawing max contracts at their positions. As for QB's, I can't believe any D-1 coach, specifically those with so-called elite 
programs don't have a pipeline full of kids that are developable. Same with d backs, you watch any game & you will rarely see 
offensive guys fully covered. If you let a bunch of folks run down the field uncovered the "Blind Pig" law comes into effect. They 
are probably going to catch enough balls to stay in the scoring column. 

But, as I've posted previously, my knowledge of 11 man FB is certainly not as advanced as the majority of posters on this forum. 

As for D-1 programs, it's like Field Trials, there may be 120 programs, but only 10 or so are capable of going all the way in a 
given year. & that fluctuates from year to year. The mining business had a saying "Good Ore makes Good Operators". But that 
was superficial, as the best operators were the guys that had to scrape & improvise.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> As for D-1 programs, it's like Field Trials, there may be 120 programs, but only 10 or so are capable of going all the way in a given year.


Marvin, oracular bull's-eye there and mighty astute "mining" of logic on your part. In FTs every dog may have its day, but in major college football every dog definitely do not have its FBS *championship season*. 

MG

PS Now how 'bout that SDSU Jackrabbit Zach Zenner being the best Dakotan on the field in Sunday's Philadelphia Wentzylvania Iggles vs. Detroit Lions NFL game!


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> As for QB's, I can't believe any D-1 coach, specifically those with so-called elite
> programs don't have a pipeline full of kids that are developable. Same with d backs....


You would certainly think this would be the case Marvin....but apparently not true in most "elite" programs. You would think this would be part of the "craft" in putting together an "elite" program...but let's take a look around, shall we....LSU, Florida, Auburn, A&M, Bama, Ole Miss, UGA (I'm seeing a pattern here) and many others in recent years have gone outside their program and the High School ranks to plug and play QB's, line backers, or whatever position they deem necessary from other schools to compete at the highest level....some even from seedy Juco programs...shame shame. Louisville is a big participant in this too for those keeping score at home (I know you're shocked b/c Petrino is such a stand up guy and all)

There is still a program or two out there that just outworks the "big boys" and is better at developing talent than others though Marvin. Do you know the number of college transfers playing at Clemson? The number of Jucos on their roster? It's a trick question Marvin, and the answer is zero. Not trying to go "holier than thou" on those who go this path, and I'm not even saying Ol' clemandson is "elite", but it is something the casual viewer at home should pay attention to when evaluating "elite" programs. Legal...sure....just don't mistake it for developing a homegrown pipeline of talent capable of winning on the national level Marvin. Just makes it more special when you do win though! 

Heck.....this Clemson man has got Mrs. Ponder googly eyed middle school crushing on him on the "national level." What winning looks like......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mike VI

July 23, 2005 - Oct 11, 2016.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I don't know the typical life span for a tiger. Seems like his was too short. Good bye Mike


----------



## Rick Hall

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't know the typical life span for a tiger. Seems like his was too short. Good bye Mike


Cancer got him.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> You would certainly think this would be the case Marvin....but apparently not true in most "elite" programs. You would think this would be part of the "craft" in putting together an "elite" program...but let's take a look around, shall we....LSU, Florida, Auburn, A&M, Bama, Ole Miss, UGA (I'm seeing a pattern here) and many others in recent years have gone outside their program and the High School ranks to plug and play QB's, line backers, or whatever position they deem necessary from other schools to compete at the highest level....some even from seedy Juco programs...shame shame. Louisville is a big participant in this too for those keeping score at home (I know you're shocked b/c Petrino is such a stand up guy and all)
> 
> There is still a program or two out there that just outworks the "big boys" and is better at developing talent than others though Marvin. Do you know the number of college transfers playing at Clemson? The number of Jucos on their roster? It's a trick question Marvin, and the answer is zero. Not trying to go "holier than thou" on those who go this path, and I'm not even saying Ol' clemandson is "elite", but it is something the casual viewer at home should pay attention to when evaluating "elite" programs. Legal...sure....just don't mistake it for developing a homegrown pipeline of talent capable of winning on the national level Marvin. Just makes it more special when you do win though!
> 
> Heck.....this Clemson man has got Mrs. Ponder googly eyed middle school crushing on him on the "national level." What winning looks like......


That was a stretch. You gave it a good effort but it was lacking substance this time. Great QBs are hard to come by. The undisputed best QB developer in college football is Jimbo Fisher and he took a transfer. 

Pretty sure before you go touting development of talent you should take a look at championship trophies in the case, and NFL draft boards. 

Lastly, the one who is doing the real winning with Sam is a Nole.


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> That was a stretch. You gave it a good effort but it was lacking substance this time. Great QBs are hard to come by. The undisputed best QB developer in college football is Jimbo Fisher and he took a transfer.
> 
> Pretty sure before you go touting development of talent you should take a look at championship trophies in the case, and NFL draft boards.
> 
> Lastly, the one who is doing the real winning with Sam is a Nole.


I'd be salty too if I were 4-2......and poking my chest out about a missed PAT for victory over mighty Miami. Last year when we visited the "big ol bad Miami" we left a 58-0 spot on the big board and got a coach fired.....just sayin...congrats on the "big" victory. Besides...everyone knows Richt is incapable of beating a ranked opponent....right UGA? 

Cutty, in all seriousness, I was in the home stands when Leroy Butler/Bowden ran the puntrooskie on Clemson in 1988....he broke my heart that day....we had victory in the bag dude, and he ripped the rug right from under us man! I'm still hurting in 2016. FSU has caused the Ol Tigggers a bit frustration over the years you have to understand. I still in a weird way blame FSU for us hiring the wrong damn Bowden and wasting 8 years! 

The point is this....I've seen the tide rise, and fall ,and rise again at Clemson my friend. I don't know how long our tide will remain in, but I'm going to enjoy it while it does brother!


----------



## Migillicutty

Truth is I've always been a fan of Clemson. Probably odd since your our biggest rival in the ACC ( I don't count Miami as just ACC). Great family friend of ours is in Clemson's HOF, and I loved talking football with him as a kid. Then he moved back (from Tampa, Fl) and went to work for Clemson. His name is Jeff Davis. He was pretty good at LB for you guys. 

That said your tide hasn't quite risen yet. Your still short a national championship trophy on this particular incoming tide(the last rise was quite some time ago). You should enjoy the success while you can. I know you realize the King of the ACC won't stand by idly for long. 

I wasn't at the rooskie game but I remember watching it. Prime Time had a pretty nice punt return in that game. I was in Doak the following year when he called his shot on the punt return, and have been to Clemson more than any other opposing stadium(other than UF). I hate that swaying upper deck but love the atmosphere. 90% of the fans are great and many we've met have been welcomed at our tailgate at Doak the following year. 

As for 4-2 I am salty about it, but not with Clemson, with our own D. It disgusts me, but I've covered that and I'm confident in Jimbo making the right decisions and that very young defense growing up. I will never apologize for bragging about beating UM. I loathe that cesspool of a program even if Rev Richt is now manning the helm. Look no further than their fans pelting our players with beer cans last week and spitting on them while they were leaving the field. That game takes on a completely different dynamic no matter the state of either program. I'll take any win over them any day and 7 in a row, 10 of the last 12 feels great.

ps. We blocked the PAT they didn't miss it.


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> Truth is I've always been a fan of Clemson. Probably odd since your our biggest rival in the ACC ( I don't count Miami as just ACC). Great family friend of ours is in Clemson's HOF, and I loved talking football with him as a kid. Then he moved back (from Tampa, Fl) and went to work for Clemson. His name is Jeff Davis. He was pretty good at LB for you guys.
> 
> That said your tide <script id="gpt-impl-0.09793150716657028" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_95.js"></script>hasn't quite risen yet. Your still short a national championship trophy on this particular incoming tide(the last rise was quite some time ago). You should enjoy the success while you can. I know you realize the King of the ACC won't stand by idly for long.
> 
> I wasn't at the rooskie game but I remember watching it. Prime Time had a pretty nice punt return in that game. I was in Doak the following year when he called his shot on the punt return, and have been to Clemson more than any other opposing stadium(other than UF). I hate that swaying upper deck but love the atmosphere. 90% of the fans are great and many we've met have been welcomed at our tailgate at Doak the following year.
> 
> As for 4-2 I am salty about it, but not with Clemson, with our own D. It disgusts me, but I've covered that and I'm confident in Jimbo making the right decisions and that very young defense growing up. I will never apologize for bragging about beating UM. I loathe that cesspool of a program even if Rev Richt is now manning the helm. Look no further than their fans pelting our players with beer cans last week and spitting on them while they were leaving the field. That game takes on a completely different dynamic no matter the state of either program. I'll take any win over them any day and 7 in a row, 10 of the last 12 feels great.
> 
> ps. We blocked the PAT they didn't miss it.



Yes sir. Jeff Davis is a legend on and off the field in the greater Clemson community. A man any alum of any school would be proud of! He was the captain on the '81 national championship team and help head up the "Call me Mister" program devoted to "young men who may not have college tuition or who have little hope of a college education, much less the opportunity for a lifetime career as a professional in charge of his own life." He's beloved by Tiger nation and you are lucky to call him a friend. A great man! 

I feel the same regarding FSU fans. Passionate, fair and loud! I don't know if there will ever be another B Bowden, unfortunately. He's revered in these parts. All the fans I talk to speak about him as being such a humble, caring individual. I can remember he would come to FCA breakfasts whenever he was in town for games....opposing towns....hard not to like that guy! 

Love the PAT correction!


----------



## Migillicutty

I knew you'd know who Jeff is. You are right he is even a better person than he was a player. I hope you noted my sarcasm when stated "pretty good LB". He was phenomenal. I'm well aware of his history at CLemson. We attended the same church in Tampa when I was growing up. I still remember many of his stories to this day. When I was playing PAL league football as a kid and broke my arm I was discouraged about missing the rest of the season. He encouraged me and reminded me he didn't even start playing football until HS. Clemson was my second choice after FSU. 

Bobby was one of a kind. I'm honored I got to step on the practice field with him watching from his tower. He's as genuine as they come.

btw I don't think Dabo is going anywhere. I know he's a Bama son but I think he is fully ingrained at Clemson and why would he leave? Wouldn't make sense for him to. He's a good coach and has surrounded himself with good coaches. He loves Clemson and the community. His answer to the question about players kneeling for the anthem gave me chills. Just exceptional.


----------



## Tim Mc

All the goodwill creeping into this board lately has me feeling a bit uncomfortable, so I'll just leave this right here. 

Look at that AP top 10, just loaded with 
teams from the B1G!! Best conference in college football !!
Big 12 sucks! SEC sucks! ACC sucks!
PAC not even worth mentioning. 

Very sad about Mike VI. What a beautiful animal.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> All the goodwill creeping into this board lately has me feeling a bit uncomfortable, so I'll just leave this right here.
> 
> Look at that AP top 10, just loaded with
> teams from the B1G!! Best conference in college football !!
> Big 12 sucks! SEC sucks! ACC sucks!
> PAC not even worth mentioning.
> 
> Very sad about Mike VI. What a beautiful animal.


Good effort, we need some more smack talking and animosity on this board. It is becoming way to vanilla. 

So in response, they are ranked up there because their schedules are weak as -)*&$. But you knew that.


----------



## Tim Mc

I'll give you Nebraska as a weak schedule. Beating Oregon isn't much to brag about these days. My Bucks traveled to Norman and put the wood to the Sooners, who will probably end up as the cream of the Big 12. 
The Badgers defense is on par with the best in the country, and as much as it pains me to say it, Big Blue may be the best of the bunch. 
Camp Randall is gonna be rocking on Saturday night, hope the young Bucks can survive it!


----------



## Migillicutty

Slow against slow gives false illusions about quality of opponents. Wouldn't hold the Sooners up as a great accomplishment. The midshipmen just whipped the team that whipped them.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> All the goodwill creeping into this board lately has me feeling a bit uncomfortable, so I'll just leave this right here.
> 
> Look at that AP top 10, just loaded with
> teams from the B1G!! Best conference in college football !!


The little 10 brought in Rutgers & MD along with Pedophile State. That gives the powers in the conference 
more teams to beat up on. IN is now a powerhouse in the conference. NE won a squeaker against the Ducks.
They are in the division with IA (loser to the Bison, FCS), IL, MN both powerhouses in my youth but no longer 
which is beyond your memory capabilities (you weren't born then). Beyond WI, MI (just recent again) & 
Over Rated State U just who do you have worthy of a shout out? 

The Pac 12 has teams capable of beating any other team in the conference. The SEC other than a couple of 
teams is close behind, the ACC beyond a couple of teams is cannon fodder . 

3 yards & a cloud of dust regards !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

So Cutty, using your math, the Noles should beat Bama because FSU defeated Ole Miss by a wider margin?
Good luck with that!
If you're talking slow about OSU then you either haven't been watching or your football IQ is lower than I gave you credit for. I believe it's the former.
The Sooner game wasn't just a win, it was an embarrassment, kinda like but not quite as bad as what Louisville handed your boys. 

Marvin, thanks for yet another trip down memory lane. I have no idea how it relates to anything, but thanks.
Your conference does have alot of parity, I agree. They all suck. This year. Well, maybe not Washington, but the rest of them. I'm sure that will change in the coming years but we're talking about this year Marvin. Stay with me on that.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> So Cutty, using your math, the Noles should beat Bama because FSU defeated Ole Miss by a wider margin?
> Good luck with that!
> If you're talking slow about OSU then you either haven't been watching or your football IQ is lower than I gave you credit for. I believe it's the former.
> The Sooner game wasn't just a win, it was an embarrassment, kinda like but not quite as bad as what Louisville handed your boys.
> 
> Marvin, thanks for yet another trip down memory lane. I have no idea how it relates to anything, but thanks.
> Your conference does have alot of parity, I agree. They all suck. This year. Well, maybe not Washington, but the rest of them. I'm sure that will change in the coming years but we're talking about this year Marvin. Stay with me on that.


Nothing changes - the little 10 still has teams that have not been relevant to big time CFB since a one-eyed QB put a 44-8 beatdown 
on the Badgers (your little 10 champ & 8 point favorites) in the (1960?) Rose Bowl. The 8 point favorite shows the EC bias of most 
sports media. 

The PAC 12 does emphasize the kids getting an education. Remember Vic Janowicz - 4 years eligible & was still taking classes in the 
sophomore year of his major. Didn't he win a Heisman? I like watching the teams in our conference play, especially in the rain when 
it's about 40 degrees with about a 10 MPH wind . 

Memory lane, regards!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Children. Children. Relax. I mean it's cute watching your teams play on HS Football nights. Hey. Whatever it takes to put your premier teams on tv. I'm a big fan of the effort. Very hard to watch substandard football. Luckily CBS shows only real football along with The SEC on ESPN. After all, it is the AAA Team of each NFL franchise. It just means much more, regards.


----------



## John Robinson

Nice, respectful, non boasting college football discussions; and we're back...




Tim Mc said:


> So Cutty, using your math, the Noles should beat Bama because FSU defeated Ole Miss by a wider margin?
> Good luck with that!
> If you're talking slow about OSU then you either haven't been watching or your football IQ is lower than I gave you credit for. I believe it's the former.
> The Sooner game wasn't just a win, it was an embarrassment, kinda like but not quite as bad as what Louisville handed your boys.
> 
> Marvin, thanks for yet another trip down memory lane. I have no idea how it relates to anything, but thanks.
> Your conference does have alot of parity, I agree. They all suck. This year. Well, maybe not Washington, but the rest of them. I'm sure that will change in the coming years but we're talking about this year Marvin. Stay with me on that.


----------



## Migillicutty

Well if we are talking NFL AAA teams.


----------



## Tim Mc

Yes John we're back! HS football Jacob? The SEC isn't the only place pro ball players come from now is it?
You talk of your Tigers like they're some kind of perennial dynasty. One good run in the mid-2000's is about all I see. That title team in 2007 was good but they pretty much backed in because everyone else gagged. That was probably OSU'S fifth best team of the decade that they beat . Even a homer fan like me knew they had no business playing in the BCS championship that year. 
I'll admit it was the result of a very easy schedule that they did make it.

Don't you guys get a little embarrassed having to ride the Crimson Tide's coattails year after year?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Well if we are talking NFL AAA teams.


Would be better if you could read the names, but well played.


----------



## Tim Mc

I wasn't a geography major, Marvin, but I'm almost certain that Wisconsin isn't on the east coast. I'll double check to be sure.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Yes John we're back! HS football Jacob? The SEC isn't the only place pro ball players come from now is it?
> You talk of your Tigers like they're some kind of perennial dynasty. One good run in the mid-2000's is about all I see. That title team in 2007 was good but they pretty much backed in because everyone else gagged. That was probably OSU'S fifth best team of the decade that they beat . Even a homer fan like me knew they had no business playing in the BCS championship that year.
> I'll admit it was the result of a very easy schedule that they did make it.
> 
> Don't you guys get a little embarrassed having to ride the Crimson Tide's coattails year after year?


Wait, your coach literally faked a health condition to go somewhere he might would win. That's a house made of glass if ever there was one. 

If The BCS gets it right, LSU would have finished the greatest season in CFB History. That would have been 3 in 9 years & 0 BCS bowls lost. Pretty sure no other team could claim anything close. 

I loathe the Gumps. 3rd & Chavis let them off the hook the last 2 times down here. This year, it's not happening. Pretty sure LSU has more talent in The NFL than any other team & that's not a new thing. less with more is no more. Trending up.


----------



## Tim Mc

Whatever happened to Dustin? The LSU fan Dustin. I remember he got upset about something but not sure what happened. He was great with stats and updates, really knew his fooball.


----------



## Migillicutty

His panties got perma bunched. I take full credit/blame.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Would be better if you could read the names, but well played.


When I click on them and they expand it is clear as a bell for me. Strange.

Edit: the font is a little tough to read, I probably didn't notice because I know all the names so it didn't jump out at me.


----------



## Tim Mc

He won 2 nattys , then faked a health condition to go to another conference and put a team together to beat the best team from the conference he just left ,like a rented mule, and win a 3rd natty. Pure genius!!


----------



## jgsanders

from 9/5/16


Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'd bet my boat they don't finish with 4 loses.


For the record....what kind of boat do you have Jacob? I prefer center consoles myself.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> from 9/5/16
> 
> 
> For the record....what kind of boat do you have Jacob? I prefer center consoles myself.


Jacob is from S LA, must be a pirogue


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> He won 2 nattys , then faked a health condition to go to another conference and put a team together to beat the best team from the conference he just left ,like a rented mule, and win a 3rd natty. Pure genius!!


You do realized he left UF a complete dumpster fire? We've been through this before. The ship was sinking, on his watch and he damn sure faked that health condition to save face.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> You do realized he left UF a complete dumpster fire? We've been through this before. The ship was sinking, on his watch and he damn sure faked that health condition to save face.


Surely you don't mean that Urban did not have a heart condition and just wanted to spend more time with his family.... How totally insincere of him!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> from 9/5/16
> 
> 
> For the record....what kind of boat do you have Jacob? I prefer center consoles myself.


You wouldn't like this one then. Just a lil side console boat to putt around in.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Jacob is from S LA, must be a pirogue


Have one of those, but I honestly couldn't tell you exactly where it is. The best use for it is ratcheted down to the back rack of an ATV & put all the hunting gear in it.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> He won 2 nattys , then faked a health condition to go to another conference and put a team together to beat the best team from the conference he just left ,like a rented mule, and win a 3rd natty. Pure genius!!
> 
> 
> 
> You do realized he left UF a complete dumpster fire? We've been through this before. The ship was sinking, on his watch and he damn sure faked that health condition to save face.
Click to expand...


We have been through this before, Cutty. As I told you, I've always thought Urban was a douche. He's easy to dislike because he's cocky and just has that look about him that screams arrogance. Plus, he embarrassed my team in the National Championship. 

All that being said, he now happens to be my teams coach, and everyone on this thread can have their opinions but nobody can say he isn't a brilliant football coach. 
Who knows, maybe he learned some things from the Florida experience and will not make the same mistakes at OSU.


----------



## jgsanders

Tim Mc said:


> We have been through this before, Cutty. As I told you, I've always thought Urban was a douche. He's easy to dislike because he's cocky and just has that look about him that screams arrogance. Plus, he embarrassed my team in the National Championship.
> 
> All that being said, he now happens to be my teams coach, and everyone on this thread can have their opinions but nobody can say<script id="gpt-impl-0.44358915498739126" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_100.js"></script> he isn't a brilliant football coach.
> Who knows, maybe he learned some things from the Florida experience and will not make the same mistakes at OSU.


Tim, my father in law is from Ohio and a very large buckeye fan. Not your typical father in law, he's a cool guy, no joke. He has a large extended family that still live in OH. Many are "snowbirds" and will stop in on their way to and from Florida for a visit. 

Well, I had to hear all about OSU while Ol Clemandson was struggling in the early 2000's and up to now from all of them. 

Back story....I bought an old F150 off my father in law in late 2013. A beat up 1990 model if I remember correctly. 

Well, his family is headed back north in the spring of 2014 and they stop in SC for a visit and dinner at my house. I'm sure you remember Clemson beat OSU in the last game played between the 2 schools, the 1/3/14 orange bowl?

We are sitting around the dinner table ready for the feast, no joke. One of my father in law's brothers pipes up and says "hey Randy, did you drive your old truck over today?"

I quickly piped up and said "no Ron, actually that's my truck now, and I won it off Randy on a Clemson vs OSU orange bowl game bet!" 

No joke...2 seconds of pure silence, then the room burst into laughter!!! 

Love the banter between OSU and Clemson.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> We have been through this before, Cutty. As I told you, I've always thought Urban was a douche. He's easy to dislike because he's cocky and just has that look about him that screams arrogance. Plus, he embarrassed my team in the National Championship.
> 
> All that being said, he now happens to be my teams coach, and everyone on this thread can have their opinions but nobody can say he isn't a brilliant football coach.
> Who knows, maybe he learned some things from the Florida experience and will not make the same mistakes at OSU.


He's a brilliant motivator. His scheme is far from complex and you'll notice if it isn't working it doesn't change a bit, because he doesn't know how to. Think the VT game.


----------



## Tim Mc

You're right about that. The Michigan st game last year also comes to mind.
I was reading a story about Wisconsin's d-back coach getting ready for the game. He said the same thing (very basic pass scheme) and compared it to Michigan which apparently had different looks every play it seemed. 
Here's something to think about though, Tom Herman was offensive coordinator in the VTECH game .
You wonder if he might have been over ruled by Urban during that game or if he couldn't adjust. Probably was Urban's call but we'll never know.


----------



## Tim Mc

jgsanders said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been through this before, Cutty. As I told you, I've always thought Urban was a douche. He's easy to dislike because he's cocky and just has that look about him that screams arrogance. Plus, he embarrassed my team in the National Championship.
> 
> All that being said, he now happens to be my teams coach, and everyone on this thread can have their opinions but nobody can say he isn't a brilliant football coach.
> Who knows, maybe he learned some things from the Florida experience and will not make the same mistakes at OSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, my father in law is from Ohio and a very large buckeye fan. Not your typical father in law, he's a cool guy, no joke. He has a large extended family that still live in OH. Many are "snowbirds" and will stop in on their way to and from Florida for a visit.
> 
> Well, I had to hear all about OSU while Ol Clemandson was struggling in the early 2000's and up to now from all of them.
> 
> Back story....I bought an old F150 off my father in law in late 2013. A beat up 1990 model if I remember correctly.
> 
> Well, his family is headed back north in the spring of 2014 and they stop in SC for a visit and dinner at my house. I'm sure you remember Clemson beat OSU in the last game played between the 2 schools, the 1/3/14 orange bowl?
> 
> We are sitting around the dinner table ready for the feast, no joke. One of my father in law's brothers pipes up and says "hey Randy, did you drive your old truck over today?"
> 
> I quickly piped up and said "no Ron, actually that's my truck now, and I won it off Randy on a Clemson vs OSU orange bowl game bet!"
> 
> No joke...2 seconds of pure silence, then the room burst into laughter!!!
> 
> Love the banter between OSU and Clemson.
Click to expand...


Cool story. I was hoping my Brown's would draft Sammy Watkins after that game. Now I'm hoping for Deshaun Watson!


----------



## Rick Hall

Tim Mc said:


> Now I'm hoping for Deshaun Watson!


Might go to Canada to dodge that draft after seeing what's happened to Browns' QBs.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Love the banter between OSU and Clemson.


Wasn't it an interaction between a Clemson player & Woody Hayes that got Woody fired? 



Tim Mc said:


> The Michigan st game last year also comes to mind.


After your comment about memory lane I'm thinking of the MI (Lynn Chappius)-OSU (Vic Janowizc) 
Snow Bowl (played in blizzard conditions) game won by MI? 3-0. I watched it on TV. Very slow day. 
For Big 10 (when the Big 10 was a dominant conference) championship.


----------



## Tim Mc

Rick Hall said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm hoping for Deshaun Watson!
> 
> 
> 
> Might go to Canada to dodge that draft after seeing what's happened to Browns' QBs.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't blame him one bit, Rick.
Now they lost their starting left guard to injury. 

I really think Hue Jackson can build something here if he's given a chance, but it's gonna be bad for a while longer I'm afraid.


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Wasn't it an interaction between a Clemson player & Woody Hayes that got Woody fired?


Yes sir. That was unfortunate for all involved. I'd be interested to hear Tim's point of view, but it certainly soured Clemson's view of OSU for a long time. The player's name is Charlie Bauman. I believe that was his first and only interception at Clemson, and it came late in the game when he was forced out on the OSU sidelines. Hayes ran over to him and punched or tried to punch him. He was an old man already and I don't think it hurt Bauman, but it got Hayes fired who I'm told is OSU's version of Bear Bryant. 

Bauman was/is a quiet/private individual and he didn't want or appreciate the attention that came with the "random football" play. I think he got some death threats from a few fanatic fans. He wound up changing his name and I'm not sure where he is today. Neither he nor Clemson lobbied for the firing is way Coach Ford tells the story, not that they even could I would imagine.

I don't know if Hayes was known for having a heavy hand/temper or if this was a random act, but I'd guess the former. I'm sure others know better than me. Story is, he never apologized for the incident, but I don't know that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The drama is over with. LSU will play the gayturds the 19th of next month in The BR. LSU goes to Gainesville the next 2 years. South Carolina should get on the horn with Greg Sankey. They were told last year that the next time LSU rolls on their schedule as an away game that they would be stuck. "Unbalanced schedule" is what they were told. It needs to be rectified.


----------



## Buck Mann

Sucks for us season ticket holders this year as we lose two home games. Plus, LSU was definitely the marquee home game of the season. But, like you say, at least its done and we can move on with the season.


----------



## twall

> Wasn't it an interaction between a Clemson player & Woody Hayes that got Woody fired?


A little bit of trivia. My wife was one of the first women to march all four years in the OSU band. The last game she marched was that Gator bowl. She didn't care a thing about football, she refers to it as foolball.

Tom


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> Sucks for us season ticket holders this year as we lose two home games. Plus, LSU was definitely the marquee home game of the season. But, like you say, at least its done and we can move on with the season.


The game should have been played Monday. That would have kept the rotation right & neither team losing a home game. Like I've said before, it (Playing the game.) won't matter for LSU as they aren't running that stretch. Just glad it's said & done.


----------



## Rick Hall

Tim Mc said:


> I wouldn't blame him one bit, Rick.
> Now they lost their starting left guard to injury.
> 
> I really think Hue Jackson can build something here if he's given a chance, but it's gonna be bad for a while longer I'm afraid.


I moved from Ohio over three decades ago, but having had the great privilege of freezing my buns off in the old Lakefront Stadium while Jim Brown drug would-be tacklers downfield, I very much hope the powers that be will give Jackson the time it will take to stop the bleeding and turn the Browns around.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm looking forward to the AL TENN game. I just hope it's a close games and TN doesn't blow them away. Wait a minute I don't want us to play an upset AL team. So AL wins but barely.


----------



## roseberry

The third Saturday in October. Crimson Tide and volunteers. Life is good. Roll tide.


----------



## road kill

Go Bucky!


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> Go Bucky!


Sports gossip columns think this may happen .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TN has them exactly where they want them.
I don't think so. Not this time. TN luck has run out. Even though I think the half time score is the same as TAMU.


----------



## road kill

Marvin S said:


> Sports gossip columns think this may happen .


Strange things occur at Camp Randall in the night!


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> vols can't even keep women safe on their campus and you think they can protect dobbs from williams?
> -)[/SIZE]


Well, it certainly seems my predictive capabilities were keen in august! The world is in order on the third saturday in october?


----------



## Migillicutty

Herbstreit is out of his mind. That ball clearly hit the ground. Fowler just supporting his boy. So ridiculous. Biased much herbie? I typically like him too.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Herbstreit is out of his mind. That ball clearly hit the ground. .


Clearly, very clearly.


----------



## Migillicutty

So is it a fair assessment that the SEC east is hot garbage once again this year?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I thought that was a given.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> So AL wins but barely.


Sure hope you are not a betting man, Alabama squeaks by Tennessee by only 39 points.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It was closer than it looked. Sarcasm is hard to convey here. Hahalol.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Now I have a week to fret about next Saturday in T-town.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Well, it needs to be pointed out that the Alabama defense outscored the TN offense ...12-10.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Now I have a week to fret about next Saturday in T-town.


Matthew 6:27 NIV Which of you by worrying can add one hour to his life? Do not worry about tomorrow, tomorrow will take care of itself.

Don't waste your time with fretting wayne! Maybe when sumlin is gone and sabin rides into the sunset.

Man, that tom herman guy looked awesome again! Thats some save my program defense he is playing at Houston!


----------



## Migillicutty

Should be a fun one next week. TAMU is going to need some turn over help. 

The wisky/OSU game was entertaining from the perspective of competitiveness and watching a close football game, but man it is excruciating watching that brand of football from a X and O perspective. It seems both teams have 5 plays in their playbook, and neither QB has ever been through a progression. 

Love that LB from Wisky. Man that kid triggers and gets downhill fast.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'll continue to fret. I think the Aggies have a shot. They need everyone healthy. Need to shore up the pass coverage. This team has been finding a way to win. And not depending on luck.

And it has been done before.


----------



## RookieTrainer

There is no transitive property in football, so just because A beats B and B beats C is not a guarantee that A beats C. I get that, and I know you can never say never.

That said, Bama just beat a team by 39 on the road that A&M beat in OT at home and as the beneficiary of 6 or 7 turnovers. If this one goes anywhere close to the way it should (which is a great big if), and as long as Johnny Manziel is not running out of the tunnel Saturday, I am thinking the opening line of 17 points should be about right. A&M has given up a ton of rushing yards this season, and that may not bode well for their chances Saturday. I am thinking we are going to do to Knight what we did to Manziel in our second shot at him and even the score.

OTOH, A&M will be well rested coming off a bye week, and Bama is at the end of a pretty tough stretch of games. It was this weekend last year that Bama struggled to get by UT 19-14 at home, so anything is possible. And of course all bets are off if Bama lays the ball on the ground, if Knight comes out throwing darts, if Myles Garrett goes wild, Kiffin forgets that it's OK to run the ball if the other team can't stop you, etc.

It is a big game for both programs.


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> ... as long as Johnny Manziel is not running out of the tunnel Saturday, I am thinking the opening line of 17 points should be about right.


Now that Big Bo Scarbrough knows his talk to the hand ain't getting him a slap on the wrist from St. Nick, the line could be twice that high. Duck Dynasty son-in-law shellacking with some toxic shots forthcoming.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Long day yesterday. Friends had a big fish fry for the Indian's game at 4 p.m. and the Buckeyes game that followed. 
I owe my liver a letter of apology. 
Both games were nail biters but ended the way we wanted. 
OSU looked less than stellar and was fortunate to escape with a win. Hats off to the Badgers , they always play with a ton of heart.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU opening up as 4 - 4 1/2 point favorites against Ole Miss. Vegas must be paying attention to the defense LSU is playing. Think it's a lot closer to a toss up, personally.


----------



## Brad Turner

The past two Saturdays have been tough for UT. Injuries have destroyed this team. Even with those injuries and 7 turnovers, the Vols had a chance to win at the end of the a&m game. Alabama is a whole different level of competition. To be honest, the final score should have been worse. No team can compete with them playing 3rd and 4th string LBs, OL, and DL. I'm not sure we would've won with a healthy team, but it would've been a better game, no doubt. IMO, bama beats a&m by two scores, they're a much better football team. 

I'll be pulling for uga or lsu to beat fla, so my Vols get another shot at the gumps in atlanta.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

AL is number 1 because they are very good and deserve it. Doesn't mean they can't be beat. Every team can have a let down. 

I get aggravated at some of the talking heads that say A&M is not good because they haven't played anyone good yet. For example, UCLA was not that big a game because they started out ranked but have fallen out of the top 25. They played four SEC opponents, one Pac 12 and one nobody. 

i think the betting line is probably reasonable.

How does Mississippi (3-3) still be ranked 23?


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> How does Mississippi (3-3) still be ranked 23?


3 losses to ranked teams, 11 points to FL State, 5 points to AL, and 4 points to AR, 3 wins, GA by 31, Memphis by 20, and Wofford? who? by 25


----------



## RookieTrainer

Agreed, and this is the classic trap game coming off a big win against a rival with A&M coming in off a bye week, so everybody is rested and as healed up as anybody is this time of year. ANYTHING can happen in college football. Also the reason I listed all my potential worries in my other post.

I have seen several undefeated national championship years, and every one of them contained at least one game where Bama was fortunate to win or even survived. And of course the last 3 NCs have been 1-loss years. 

It. Can. Happen.



Wayne Nutt said:


> AL is number 1 because they are very good and deserve it. Doesn't mean they can't be beat. Every team can have a let down.
> 
> I get aggravated at some of the talking heads that say A&M is not good because they haven't played anyone good yet. For example, UCLA was not that big a game because they started out ranked but have fallen out of the top 25. They played four SEC opponents, one Pac 12 and one nobody.
> 
> i think the betting line is probably reasonable.
> 
> How does Mississippi (3-3) still be ranked 23?


----------



## Tim Mc

Probably better for everyone ( except A &M ) if Bama keeps winning. 
Losing a game just pisses them off!

They look better than they did last year.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> Probably better for everyone ( except A &M ) if Bama keeps winning.
> Losing a game just pisses them off!
> 
> They look better than they did last year.


Yeah, I agree; there is Alabama then everybody else.


----------



## Brad Turner

And the hits just keep on coming...
http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...nteers-rb-alvin-kamara-doubt-remainder-season

I guess my comments about hoping our new strength and conditioning coach would limit our injuries was a pipe dream.


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...
> http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...nteers-rb-alvin-kamara-doubt-remainder-season
> 
> I guess my comments about hoping our new strength and conditioning coach would limit our injuries was a pipe dream.


I thought Shoopy was doubling in that capacity and proffering his own brand of S&C coaching by advising the Viles to drink more low-fat milk.

The sideline hit on Kamara was not pretty but it wasn't necessarily dirty, either. Hate it for the kid after he had a breakout against aTm (and longer after he got called a "cancer in the lockerroom" at 'Bama, then transferred out with Saban's blessings).

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Flattering, but we are still running a true freshman QB out there, we still get everybody's best shot, people can get hurt, and the ball is still shaped funny.

Crackerd, I thought that was a tough penalty on that play. He was OOB when contact was made, but he was not OOB when the tackler made the commitment to hit him. Oh well. I understand from a couple UT websites that if Bama had not paid off the officials (heard that in Oxford too - wonder what happened the two years before?) so that all the holding and PI penalties had been called, they would have won.

We all wonder how we are not the beneficiary of more holding penalties when we turn #56 and #22 loose, but who's counting?



Tim Mc said:


> Probably better for everyone ( except A &M ) if Bama keeps winning.
> Losing a game just pisses them off!
> 
> They look better than they did last year.





John Robinson said:


> Yeah, I agree; there is Alabama then everybody else.


----------



## Brad Turner

RookieTrainer said:


> Flattering, but we are still running a true freshman QB out there, we still get everybody's best shot, people can get hurt, and the ball is still shaped funny.
> 
> Crackerd, I thought that was a tough penalty on that play. He was OOB when contact was made, but he was not OOB when the tackler made the commitment to hit him. Oh well. I understand from a couple UT websites that if Bama had not paid off the officials (heard that in Oxford too - wonder what happened the two years before?) so that all the holding and PI penalties had been called, they would have won.
> 
> We all wonder how we are not the beneficiary of more holding penalties when we turn #56 and #22 loose, but who's counting?


Anyone that blames that beat down on penalties was not watching the game. 

The hit on Kamara was a punk move. He was out of bounds AND he led with the crown of his helmet. Dangerous for all involved


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> The hit on Kamara was a punk move. He was out of bounds AND he led with the crown of his helmet. Dangerous for all involved


Sorry, Brad, ain't how it happened in any account - whether you were to look at the coaches' film or the plain old CBS angle below (go to the 34:57 mark and you'll see Holcombe [No. 42] was defending the sideline return, not looking to put a star running back out of commission. You also can clearly see that he started his tackling effort when Kamara was still five yards away and tightroping the sidelines upfield).






MG


----------



## Tim Mc

No doubt there should have been a penalty on that play, I think it's up to the defender to be able to control himself and pull up. However, I wouldn't call it a cheap shot by any means , he was selling out to knock him out of bounds and couldn't stop. 
Non partisan viewpoint fwiw.


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Sorry, Brad, ain't how it happened in any account - whether you were to look at the coaches' film or the plain old CBS angle below (go to the 34:57 mark and you'll see Holcombe [No. 42] was defending the sideline return, not looking to put a star running back out of commission. You also can clearly see that he started his tackling effort when Kamara was still five yards away and tightroping the sidelines upfield).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG



I never said anything about Holcombe trying to intentionally hurt Kamara, I said it was a punk move. He clearly went low on a guy that was going out of bounds. There is no place for plays like that in football, it is the type of thing that ends careers. He would have known Kamara was out of bounds if he'd been looking at him instead of looking at the ground. It actually looks like he turned around to hit him with his back. The hit was really pretty stupid, Holcombe could have just as easily broken his neck.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

A few good games this weekend. Probably won't find better skill players than the game here this weekend. Will I finally see LSU beat Ole Miss in person??


----------



## jgsanders

Brad Turner said:


> I never said anything about Holcombe trying to intentionally hurt Kamara, I said it was a punk move. He clearly went low on a guy that was going out of bounds. There is no place for plays like that in football, it is the type of thing that ends careers. He would have known Kamara was out of bounds if he'd been looking at him instead of looking at the ground. It actually looks like he turned around to hit him with his back. The hit was really pretty stupid, Holcombe could have just as easily broken his neck.


Check out the first punt at the 16.20 mark. Different tackler and sideline, near same scenario. Looks to me like both guys are at least attempting to lead with their shoulder at the returners hip/upper thigh area. I don't know...bang bang play

By the way, that punter is just not fair...geez what a leg...


----------



## RookieTrainer

Going out of bounds does not equal out of bounds. The video pretty clearly shows Holcombe's left shoulder into Kamara's right hip. 

I would also say if that's a penalty, I bet JP Wilson would like to talk to the officials about a similar play in Fayetteville a few years back where he got lit up as he was, as you say, clearly going OOB, as a QB. 



Brad Turner said:


> I never said anything about Holcombe trying to intentionally hurt Kamara, I said it was a punk move. He clearly went low on a guy that was going out of bounds. There is no place for plays like that in football, it is the type of thing that ends careers. He would have known Kamara was out of bounds if he'd been looking at him instead of looking at the ground. It actually looks like he turned around to hit him with his back. The hit was really pretty stupid, Holcombe could have just as easily broken his neck.


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> Going out of bounds does not equal out of bounds. The video pretty clearly shows Holcombe's left shoulder into Kamara's right hip.


Brad's still not getting the picture










Brad, did you ever play special teams? I did - on about five different levels (albeit at a not-particularly _high_ level on any of them, or almost any of them*). You give up your body going or coming to prevent a return for a score. You _don't_ give up your body so somebody else will have to give up a season, or a career. The defender (Holcombe) started his tackle five yards away while Kamara was still motoring up the sidelines. His mindset was "I'm the last resort - gotta stop him." He did what he's trained to do as a special teams player. Look at when the runner opts to go out of bounds - for whatever reason. You can't stop in mid-air and "retract" a tackle. You can't pull off either, if you don't know for certain the opposing runner is definitely out of bounds. You take the penalty instead of the blame for a touchdown being scored when decided to "be polite" with your tackle. Thus the penalty rightly assessed, the blame for the returner's injury not so.

MG

* Brooklyn Mariners Special Teams Player of the Year (1981), Mid-Atlantic Football League.;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Ok I finally watched the play in question. That was a blatant late hit and easy called. Really poor form by Holcomb. As a tackler, special teams or not, the sideline is your friend. It is great for delivering huge hits because you only have worry about the cutback, so as long as you maintain leverage you can really explode in to the ball carrier. Holcomb left his feet (poor form in and of itself) and too early at that. If the runner hadn't already given up on the run he could have put on the breaks and cut back on him and may have scored. 

As it is he was at least three steps out of bounds and decelerating when contact was made and that will always get called. 

Don't think it was intentionally dirty. Just poor form and poor judgement. 

This is coming from someone who hates where football is headed in the sense they are trying to eliminate big hits with all the new rules. Football is a violent game with violent collisions and it is part of the game.


----------



## Brad Turner

This^^^^^^^^ Maybe Cutty is explaining it better than I did...

and maybe it's you that is still not getting the picture Crackered


----------



## crackerd

No, Brad - unless 'Cutty thinks the video snippet I've posted above has been altered, he's not getting it either. Look at the runner's pivot foot when he decides to bail. It's still inbounds at almost the same time the tackler makes contact.

I'm something of a connoisseur of special teams play - _*bad*_ special teams in particular (that would be Green Bay, in perpetuity) - and my game doesn't jibe with 'Cutty's. Holcombe (the tackler) doesn't really "leave his feet" in the launch sense, either, he takes an angle - you can see _*his*_ pivot foot is still on the ground within a yard of the sideline. He's either going to knock the runner out of bounds, or cause him to cut back as 'Cutty says - but that being the case, support from behind and lateral pursuit would have been the equalizer to that cutback. Bottom line, this was not a dirty play (though without video review of a slam-bang play it could be perceived as such), nor a bad tackling effort, either. Penalized, and justifiably (every time), yes. Nor was it meant to be the "big hit" that 'Cutty rues the pending loss of in football.

That would be this kind of "Mercy (Me)!" 




MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Crackerd has gone full on Bamer fan arguing this one. Helen Keller would have called that. 

Holcomb's form was poor, his timing was bad, and it resulted in a blatant late hit. Guy was over halfway into the wide chalk. 

As for "forcing the cutback", you don't force a cutback when a player is tight roping the boundary. No defensive coach in the history of coaching has ever taught that. You use the boundary as the 12th man, maintain inside leverage (your outside shoulder pad never crosses further than the ball carriers inside shoulder pad), keep your feet under you and explode up and through the ball carrier. 

No it wasn't a big hit. Never claimed it to be. Also agreed already it wasn't dirty. It was however terrible form. 

Go sell crazy somewhere else.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, are you really that daft, or are you attempting to impose Aussie rules football on an SEC game? Nobody said it was form tackling at its greatest, but if you can't see where Holcombe's inside shoulder was aimed while he was on both feet and while the runner was in bounds (and he was never "halfway into the wide chalk" until well after he pivoted _out of bounds_), you need to go back to Grading Game Film 101 (or to Publix security footage, if you want your film sanitized to jibe with whatever narrative you're peddling;-)). Nobody made a claim of it being a "big hit" either, nor of "forcing" a cutback - though if a tackler left his feet prematurely, sideline or not, and the runner did a little juke or jump cut and took advantage of that, was the runner "forcing" a cutback, or was the defender "causing" a cutback by overcommitting? Your next analysis awaited, just please don't get it shoveled from the kennel, er Kanell.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

I promise you young Mr Holcomb wanted no part of the film study on that particular play with St. Nick in the room. He surely got a few extra gassers along with the tongue lashing.

While the UT runner did wait a bit to actually pivot out of bounds. He was decelerating and then sharply turned, poor Mr Holcomb didn't even know exactly where he was because he was staring at the grass. 

You don't understand angles, leverage, or force in football if you think diving headlong and having a ball carrier jump cut is forcing a player back to help or pursuit. I don't know what they teach in Brooklyn. I just know what Mickey Andrews taught his secondary. Take it up with him. 

stevie wonder says even he could see the hit was late regards,


----------



## BonMallari

congrats to my other favorite team ..Boise State Broncos in squeaking out a win via a blocked FG and beating BYU....would like to see Bryan and the guys run the table and make the playoff committee sphincters pucker..They won't have a strong enough schedule to be in the conversation but if they do go unscathed they might get a nice bowl game out of it


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> congrats to my other favorite team ..Boise State Broncos in squeaking out a win via a blocked FG and beating BYU....would like to see Bryan and the guys run the table and make the playoff committee sphincters pucker..They won't have a strong enough schedule to be in the conversation but if they do go unscathed they might get a nice bowl game out of it


BYU may be one of the best 4 loss teams in the country!


----------



## roseberry

Smackdown it t-town tomorrow!

I vote yes on hit out of bounds.

#1 scottsboro takes on #2 etowah tonight at Pat Trammel stadium. Etowah is quarterbacked by an arkansas commit. Scottsboro by sophmore with offers from tennessee, auburn and florida state. Clear windy and 5o degrees at gametime. Texas size high-school crowd! I think there's something in my coke! Whoooooooo!


----------



## EdA

The question is no longer if Alabama will win but by how much? Cannot watch any longer just move on to Alabama and The Ohio State University.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Better check in again. 7-13 at half. Ed, watch "We'be Never Been......" at half time

Now 14-13


----------



## EdA

Like I said, 26-14, that looked really bad on the new Sony 55" HDR Ultra HD, wow what a picture! Trevor Knight needs stickem!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

AL won fair and square. Just too good for us.


----------



## HPL

Personally, I think we beat ourselves. That roughing the quarterback call that gave them the 1st down that led to 9 more plays and a TD was, in my opinion, the game changer, but the fumble that gave them the next one certainly put the icing on the cake. Frustrating tho know that the raw talent is there if only the mistakes could be controlled.


----------



## EdA

HPL said:


> Personally, I think we beat ourselves. That roughing the quarterback call that gave them the 1st down that led to 9 more plays and a TD was, in my opinion, the game changer, but the fumble that gave them the next one certainly put the icing on the cake. Frustrating tho know that the raw talent is there if only the mistakes could be controlled.


I never had the feeling the Aggies were in the game, AL is super talented, to beat them would require a mistaken free Herculean effort which the Aggies did not have, looks like St. Nick and the Crimson Tide are lined up for another shot at the National Championship.


----------



## EdA

_Not much to be excited about with Texas college football but my adopted team Auburn is looking good, sooie pig not!

_


----------



## roseberry

HPL said:


> Personally, I think we beat ourselves. .


The freshmmanfreshmman qb was off today. He missed open recievers downfield and made seveal poor decisions with the ball. Play calls inside the 10 in the first half defy logic. Most saturdays this game would have been 35-7 at the balf. 

The.tide played poorly today and still curb stomped the aggies. 

In my opinion alabama played aggies into the game. But i also concede that sumlin has performed well enough to remain an sec coach, particularly today.

Smackdown in T-town? Indeed! Sorry wayne, i dont much enjoy smack talking but tbey made me do it this year.


----------



## Migillicutty

Dadgum Ed, I really enjoy your posts and like ya, but you're making it hard being an Aggie AND an awwwbarn fan. Haha The warring eagle, tigers of the plains are putting it to 'em tonight. 

Houston is getting worked by SMU. Tom better cash in while his stock is high or he's going to go the way of Jeff Tedford and never be heard from again. 

Tamu looked better than I thought they would. It was a solid game and they are capable of beating just about anyone. Bama is beatable but like was mentioned you can't give them points with unforced errors, and you better be ready to be physical between the tackles. That's where they win on defense. Frees their guy's up to run and pursue. Hard to believe Saban runs that hurry up BS. Doesn't he care about the "health of the players"?

Rose, did your boys win last night? Have to love those Friday night lights.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, the LSU game is pretty good. I don't have any emotional stake in either team, both look pretty good though. I like Ed Ogeron as a coach, I hope they keep him.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Rose, did your boys win last night? Have to love those Friday night lights.


Scottsboro won huge. 50 to. 20 something. Nix, the sophmore looked very good. It has been a long time since meaningful bigh school football has been played here.


----------



## roseberry

Ouch for the buckeyes! I didn't see that coming and i am a swami!


----------



## Tim Mc

OSU pitiful performance in Happy Valley. The O line just got dominated all night by an average Penn state team. They have a loooong way to go to be considered a playoff team. Had me fooled by the way they started the season but they seem to have gotten progressively worse . We'll see how they respond.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

St. Fournette reminding everyone who the best player in CFB is. Too bad he was hurt, or he would have went over 300. As is, 284 yards on 16 carries isn't bad.


----------



## roseberry

well i must say i am undecided in who i will pull for in this weekend's fsu against clemson game.

if the tide can overcome the ever improving "booger eaters" and the "refresh tigahs" and squeek though the sec championship game to make the playoff........oooops, i forgot! when the tide casts the tigahs, boogs and gayturds(i have never used this term before, but i like the way it made me feel when i did) aside as if they were a piece of gum on their shoe, is there any way to avoid playing both lamar and deshawn now that the buckeyes are on the outside?(at least temporarily)

yes, fournette was impressive jacob, at one point 200 on 8 carries, 25 per!


----------



## EdA

I think the Tide should be required to playout it's schedule against the NFC South.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> well i must say i am undecided in who i will pull for in this weekend's fsu against clemson game.
> 
> if the tide can overcome the ever improving "booger eaters" and the "refresh tigahs" and squeek though the sec championship game to make the playoff........oooops, i forgot! when the tide casts the tigahs, boogs and gayturds(i have never used this term before, but i like the way it made me feel when i did) aside as if they were a piece of gum on their shoe, is there any way to avoid playing both lamar and deshawn now that the buckeyes are on the outside?(at least temporarily)
> 
> yes, fournette was impressive jacob, at one point 200 on 8 carries, 25 per!


Was actually 249 on 7 carries @ 1 time. 35.57142857142857 YPC. @ that point in the game, I was laughing. I have seen some really good backs play, but what he did @ 85% (According to him.) was just unreal. Not bad for someone who said he was "Out of shape & over weight." Suddenly that game in early November looks like a good one to go to.


----------



## Delta Whitetail

EdA said:


> I think the Tide should be required to playout it's schedule against the NFC South.


Ed, I wouldn't be surprised if they would run though them as well. Bama looks unstoppable currently. They may yet stumble, but at this point it sure doesn't look like it


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> I think the Tide should be required to playout it's schedule against the NFC South.



I think it would be entertaining if all the folks on the AL bandwagon had to play with an NFL sized roster, cut their 
excess players & allow them to go to other teams (without being called quitters). Beyond that, wasn't Saban coach
of an NFL team that he left in midseason to go back to some little school where his comfort level wasn't challenged?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> I think the Tide should be required to playout it's schedule against the NFC South.


To get beat by 40 each week? Come on now. They're #1 for a reason & they'll be favored in every game they play, but they would get boat raced against any NFL team.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Just going to leave this here. 

https://instagram.com/p/BL5GXexDKrn/


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just going to leave this here.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BL5GXexDKrn/


He looks pretty dang good, it will be interesting to see how he holds up the rest of the season. I'll be rooting for him and envying the pro team that drafts him. To me the Heisman is meaningless, I want to see them dominate at the next level and Fournett looks like the real deal to me.


----------



## EdA

Could Chad Morris be the consolation prize in the Tom Herman Sweepstakes?


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> To get beat by 40 each week? Come on now. They're #1 for a reason & they'll be favored in every game they play, but they would get boat raced against any NFL team.


That would be fitting don't you think, eating a little humble pie and learning how to lose graciously. You obviously missed my point, not that they win against the NFL South but they need some competition, maybe LSU and/or Auburn will supply that, the Aggies certainly didn't.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> He looks pretty dang good, it will be interesting to see how he holds up the rest of the season. I'll be rooting for him and envying the pro team that drafts him. To me the Heisman is meaningless, I want to see them dominate at the next level and Fournett looks like the real deal to me.


Well the scheduled bye week is this week & then that all important one is Nov 5. So he can theoretically get a little healthier. I just hope he goes to a decent franchise.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> That would be fitting don't you think, eating a little humble pie and learning how to lose graciously. You obviously missed my point, not that they win against the NFL South but they need some competition, maybe LSU and/or Auburn will supply that, the Aggies certainly didn't.


That's something I honestly never thought of. Good point. They had become decent at doing so until St. Nick left Miami. I don't care if they accept losing in a terrible way, I just want them to lose the 5th of November. TAMU just needs another couple years to gain depth on defense. That's the biggest difference. They need quality depth. AU, gumps, LSU, & UF have the depth. I honestly think Kevin Sumlin came to the realization about defense & having an offense that doesn't subject your defense to live on the field. I don't see how anyone could argue that they have made positive changes. It's just the animal that is the division.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well the scheduled bye week is this week & then that all important one if Nov 5. So he can theoretically get a little healthier. I just hope he goes to a decent franchise.


Yeah, poor Todd Gurley went to my perennial losing Rams with their terrible O-line, while Ezikial Elliot went to the Cowboys and their All Pro O- line. So much depends on the team. The good news for #7 is that with running backs being taken further back than they used to, he could end up with a pretty good team.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I can agree to all of the above with the exception of an elite back. Sir Leonard is a generation back. He's going early in the 1st round.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ... Sir Leonard is a generation back. He's going early in the 1st round.


 Until 'Bama slams him back into the middle of last week. Just joshing, Jacob - good that Fournette's back on his feet with fury and bringing some of the luster back to what's the perennial college football game of the year. Should be another good one, as they always are.

Just announced by CBS for prime time Nov. 5. 

By the way, don't think *this was penned by Saban's parish priest* as "The gospel according to St. Nick," but you never know...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Crazies. All you can say about that. Though the metrics would be incredibly different after the coaching change, I get why he refused to compare those or The Ole Miss games. That said, how could someone be that enraged over the article posted?


----------



## RookieTrainer

As long as everyone else plays by the same rules I am good with your suggestion.

What are excess players exactly? Everybody can have 85 players. Even with some depth, Alabama is currently about 2 injuries away from being in serious trouble.



Marvin S said:


> I think it would be entertaining if all the folks on the AL bandwagon had to play with an NFL sized roster, cut their
> excess players & allow them to go to other teams (without being called quitters). Beyond that, wasn't Saban coach
> of an NFL team that he left in midseason to go back to some little school where his comfort level wasn't challenged?


----------



## crackerd

RookieTrainer said:


> As long as everyone else plays by the same rules I am good with your suggestion.


 No, no, no! - Marv, good egalitarian that he is (at least as a FT judging critic), is advocating for his idea of FBS parity: The Crimson Tide to be "governed" by a 53-man roster, while everybody else in or out of the Power 5 can stay at 85 scholarships so they can catch up to the hemi-powered 'Bama bandwagon. Let it be noted that his alma mater, SD M&MM (South Dakota School of Mines & Misanthrope Mischief), might need a couple years longer than the grading curve he's proposed to get there, though.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Just watched an interview with Fournette on ESPN. Dammit!! Now I like the guy. Kinda hard not to when you listen to him. 
Now, I'm not talking full blown man crush like a certain Tigahs fan we all know and love , but I'm a fan. 
Maybe he goes to the Browns in the draft!! I could hear Jacob's scream all the way up in Cleveland if that happens. 
It looked shaky for a while there but that Tide vs Tiger game is looking bigger and bigger and better and better every week!!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> No, no, no! - Marv, good egalitarian that he is (at least as a FT judging critic), is advocating for his idea of FBS parity: The Crimson Tide to be "governed" by a 53-man roster, while everybody else in or out of the Power 5 can stay at 85 scholarships so they can catch up to the hemi-powered 'Bama bandwagon. Let it be noted that his alma mater, SD M&MM (South Dakota School of Mines & Misanthrope Mischief), might need a couple years longer than the grading curve he's proposed to get there, though.
> 
> MG


Until they prove not to be . You do remember when rosters were capped at, if I remember correctly 105, 
& the big guys complained when they couldn't stockpile players going to 85. Now we routinely read in SI 
about the guys that got overlooked & ended up in smaller programs . 

BTW, NFL @ 53 + 10 person taxi squad.

Bill Russell, Regards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> That would be fitting don't you think, eating a little humble pie and learning how to lose graciously.


well a little pie might be in order soon.....BUT it aint gonna be served up by no swamp cats, booger eaters or gayturds!(i never used that term before. i like the way it made me feel when i did however!)

will it be served by a never, EVER won the big one as a player or coach, khaki wearing, media darling punk jim harbaugh? hell no! 'cause he is fixin' to go to urban meyer's satelite camp for 4 quarters!

will it be served by browning at washington? na, good but not that good.
watson? he had his chance and the jimbonoles will get him this weekend!
lamar and petrino? they might worry me a bit........hmmm, anybody know a couple of hot volleyball players we could send to louisville? they need a couple, i think the basketball coach used up all the local talent already? allen will prob take care of lamar like this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIn3iMbyj9Y

btw, i tried humility and folks were critical of me for it! hdylmn???????


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> well a little pie might be in order soon.....BUT it aint gonna be served up by no swamp cats, booger eaters or gayturds!(i never used that term before. i like the way it made me feel when i did however!)
> 
> will it be served by a never, EVER won the big one as a player or coach, khaki wearing, media darling punk jim harbaugh? hell no! 'cause he is fixin' to go to urban meyer's satelite camp for 4 quarters!
> 
> will it be served by browning at washington? na, good but not that good.
> watson? he had his chance and the jimbonoles will get him this weekend!
> lamar and petrino? they might worry me a bit........hmmm, anybody know a couple of hot volleyball players we could send to louisville? they need a couple, i think the basketball coach used up all the local talent already? allen will prob take care of lamar like this!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIn3iMbyj9Y
> 
> btw, i tried humility and folks were critical of me for it! hdylmn???????


As the Husky coach says "We are finally going to be challenged this weekend". If they get by that then 
you better get ready to be playing for 3rd & 4th in the Big Rumble .


----------



## Brad Turner

Interesting list
http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...eppers-top-list-college-football-best-players


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> Just watched an interview with Fournette on ESPN. Dammit!! Now I like the guy. Kinda hard not to when you listen to him.
> Now, I'm not talking full blown man crush like a certain Tigahs fan we all know and love , but I'm a fan.
> Maybe he goes to the Browns in the draft!! I could hear Jacob's scream all the way up in Cleveland if that happens.
> It looked shaky for a while there but that Tide vs Tiger game is looking bigger and bigger and better and better every week!!


As incredible as he is on the field, he literally is equally as good of a person off the field. He is aware of his influence & uses it in a positive manner. You can't appreciate how big he is until you see him in person. A legitimate nice guy.


----------



## Tim Mc

Looks like LSU db Thomas couldn't resist poking the bear. OR in this case, elephant. That just doesn't seem like a very smart thing to do.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

When they gave up less than half of the points that the gumps gave up to the same opponent, you can say it. I'm usually against it, but in this case, I'm for it. It's an entirely different mindset. This is what the metrics show. The new practices are 66% shorter with only 1/4 less work. The players aren't suffering the injuries & are rehabbing significantly quicker. This is a very different team. It'll be fun next Saturday night.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, Will the Aggies win this Saturday?

I, too, was impressed with the LF interview. Seems like a good person. I think a lot of the coaches are trying to stop recruiting the thugs. I know Sumlin learned his lesson on this and is looking at the total person. And we are no longer a Fulman cup contender. Hahalol!.


----------



## Marvin S

In other news - USC looks good enough to be very dangerous to the remaining teams on it's schedule. 

Though PSU beat OSU they didn't beat Mike McQueary, who was awarded $7.3 mil by a jury yesterday. 
More to come, justice just takes a while!


----------



## Tim Mc

I understand what you're saying about LSU being in a much better place as a team , but giving Bama this kind of motivation material isn't a good idea in my mind. They are young men , and this kind of thing fires them up. You're looking at it differently than players do. 
Looking forward to the game. Some serious hitting in that one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> In other news - USC looks good enough to be very dangerous to the remaining teams on it's schedule.


Pretty sure I called this a month or so ago. The QB change changed everything.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> I understand what you're saying about LSU being in a much better place as a team , but giving Bama this kind of motivation material isn't a good idea in my mind.


Tim, c'mon, man! Can't you see Saban's orchestrating this whole smackdown drama? - LSU's gonna/gotta win to guarantee the 'Who's new head coach is the same guy as the ex-head coach at Ole Miss (and the current interim coach on the Bayou), and to make Jacob happy for at least 24 hours or so afterward.Then they'll replace Orgey with their last resort Tuberville probably two games into next season to make him even happier...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> I understand what you're saying about LSU being in a much better place as a team , but giving Bama this kind of motivation material isn't a good idea in my mind. They are young men , and this kind of thing fires them up. You're looking at it differently than players do.
> Looking forward to the game. Some serious hitting in that one.


http://1045espn.com/after-further-review-10-27-2016-hour-two/

I understand what you're talking about. You can listen from the 13 minute mark to the 22 minute mark & you'll get where I'm coming from. Of course you can listen longer if you want to hear about St. Fournette & the draft eligible talent that will be on display next Saturday.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pretty sure I called this a month or so ago. The QB change changed everything.


Jacob, how do you feel about keeping Ed Ogeron on as head coach? I think he's pretty good.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> Jacob, how do you feel about keeping Ed Ogeron on as head coach? I think he's pretty good.


I just saw an interview with coach O. He was asked about his defensive backs stripping the ball from rushers and creating turn overs. His reply was eitber, "i tell them if tbey see the ball, take it!" Or, "i like to see homos naked!" Tougb to tell which. Lol

Bama/lsu will be a very close game until 14:58 in tbe first.

Tamu wins.
Badgers beat huskers.
Tbough not the HUGE game i figured in august, Seminoles will not lose in the hasseeeee!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> I just saw an interview with coach O. He was asked about his defensive backs stripping the ball from rushers and creating turn overs. His reply was eitber, "i tell them if tbey see the ball, take it!" Or, "i like to see homos naked!" Tougb to tell which. Lol
> 
> Bama/lsu will be a very close game until 14:58 in tbe first.
> 
> Tamu wins.
> Badgers beat huskers.
> Tbough not the HUGE game i figured in august, Seminoles will not lose in the hasseeeee!


I was a big fan of his when he was at USC, but talk about a fish out of water culturally.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I was a big fan of his when he was at USC, but talk about a fish out of water culturally.


The best recruiter anywhere and MUCH more experience than as head coach at Mississippi. Seems like a fine choice.......how xid tom herman dotoday!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

A week of narrow escapes- OSU, UL, Washington 
And WV falls.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> A week of narrow escapes- OSU, UL, Washington
> And WV falls.


& Baylor! Charly is making it hard to fire him .

Utah game was expected to be tough as will USC (at home) & the Coug's in Pullman for the Huskies.


----------



## Migillicutty

Pretty sure that 1mm Dabo gave to IPTAY actually went to the ACC refs. What a screw job.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Pretty sure that 1mm Dabo gave to IPTAY actually went to the ACC refs. What a screw job.


Which game? I thought you guys won.


----------



## Migillicutty

Still playing.


----------



## Coachtd

I'm an SEC guy but this is the best game I've seen this year. Intensity is unreal. Great players making great plays


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Still playing.


Oh, I'm watching the Oregon State game, we're out west in Northern California.


----------



## John Robinson

The Beavers are 21-0 over WSU late in the first half!


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, I stopped watching the FSU game when they were 14-0 ahead and dominating. I can't believe they lost.


----------



## jgsanders

How bout them Tigers haters? How bout 'em baby! Keep doubting baby!


----------



## Migillicutty

Tough to stomach this one. Some of it was on us for mental lapses on the final drive but the entire game was shifted on a horrendous call that swung field position 80 yds and took all the momentum away. Likely would have been up two scores late in the fourth. Clemson played a tough game, but add them to the list of teams that escaped this weekend. They are lucky to have gotten a win. If Bama gets by a newly inspired LSU next weekend, and I think they will (still not enough offense for LSU), they have an easy path to the championship.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Oh, I'm watching the Oregon State game, we're out west in Northern California.


Only PAC 12 game shown on regular TV. Says a lot about East Coast bias.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Jacob, how do you feel about keeping Ed Ogeron on as head coach? I think he's pretty good.


Great for the gig right now. I don't know about full time. We will know everything we need to know Thanksgiving night.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Great for the gig right now. I don't know about full time. We will know everything we need to know Thanksgiving night.


I wish SC had kept him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

SC is fine & will be fine. LSU managed to get the best pass rusher because of Ed O, so obviously I'm glad y'all didn't retain him.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> SC is fine & will be fine. LSU managed to get the best pass rusher because of Ed O, so obviously I'm glad y'all didn't retain him.


What if you guys beat Bama and win out? That would be a hell of a turnaround and pending some other losses at the top could put you near the playoffs. Right now I agree with the top four, I don't know anything about Louiville but #5 seems weird.


----------



## John Robinson

Right now my season is all about beating UCLA and Notre Dame, other than that, I'm a University of Washington fan this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> What if you guys beat Bama and win out? That would be a hell of a turnaround and pending some other losses at the top could put you near the playoffs. Right now I agree with the top four, I don't know anything about Louiville but #5 seems weird.


If we win out & win The SEC, the job is his. It's pretty much win out to secure the job. Maybe if there's a loss & something happens where they don't get their guy, perhaps he's still the coach. I'd think he has to win out though. It's the toughest remaining schedule in the country. That's why I said we will know everything we need to know Thanksgiving night (Last regular season game @ TAMU.).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's time to start with the excuses as to why a DL coach beat St. Nick. It's going to be a great week & I for one can't wait to see the gumps go down. To say there's a buzz this nothing would be an understatement. The only question is if SVP decides to do his Friday night show here or not.


----------



## crackerd

Yep, Jacob, it's gonna be a triumphant occasion in Red Stick, but that's the secondary story at the moment. Scuttlebutt is that the 'Who's Aleva is training his sights on Butch Jones in exchange for Tennessee getting negotiating rights to Yaw-Yaw Football (Orgeron). That is, if Le Smiles doesn't beat him to Knoxville first...Yes, they's a'sufferin' up there on ol' Rocky Slop: *UT tops the misery index...* And to think you said, in all your imperturbable bipartisan enthusiasm, that Shoopy was a home run hire by UcheaT as DC, maybe even better than Aranda...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll buy that. So much for that brick by brick hoopla. UT just isn't very good & until they find a HC, they'll continue to spin into the mediocre oblivion that they've been in for a decade. It's not Bob Shoop's fault that he's stuck with thick ankles for LBs & DBs. They continue to be the closest thing to a lil 10 team in the conference. 

Joe Alleva isn't telling anyone anything about this coaching search other than the 10 prerequisites. So anything you hear from "The perimeter" is a fallacy @ best.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

TCU season going the way TAMU did with Hill at the reins (qb). He was replaced at the end of game when in OT.
Edit: pulled in third quarter


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Yep, Jacob, it's gonna be a triumphant occasion in Red Stick, but that's the secondary story at the moment. Scuttlebutt is that the 'Who's Aleva is training his sights on Butch Jones in exchange for Tennessee getting negotiating rights to Yaw-Yaw Football (Orgeron). That is, if Le Smiles doesn't beat him to Knoxville first...Yes, they's a'sufferin' up there on ol' Rocky Slop: *UT tops the misery index...* And to think you said, in all your imperturbable bipartisan enthusiasm, that Shoopy was a home run hire by UcheaT as DC, maybe even better than Aranda...
> 
> MG


Teeneessee Technical College, Harvard of the SEC, Basketball U, and Missouroable will cure what ails Butchy Boy. This is scary though...













Jalen Hurd is the 12th member of #*Vols* No. 7-ranked '14 class to transfer or be dismissed with eligibility remaining http://tennessee.247sports.com/Season/2014-Football/Commits …pic.twitter.com/EicUvg4btO


----------



## Brad Turner

It's a dumpster fire down there right now. No doubt.

Hopefully, this will be addition by subtraction


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Goodness! TAMU fourth in first playoff poll. Beating out UW because they play a bunch of pansies. Hahalol.


----------



## Marvin S

Wayne Nutt said:


> Goodness! TAMU fourth in first playoff poll. Beating out UW because they play a bunch of pansies. Hahalol.


Enjoy your moment but don't brag about SoS. Beyond that, the Rose Bowl is not exactly a consolation prize for winning out . 

Where would A&M go, the Toilet Bowl?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'd like to see Washington & TAMU.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Enjoy your moment but don't brag about SoS. Beyond that, the Rose Bowl is not exactly a consolation prize for winning out .
> 
> *Where would A&M go, the Toilet Bowl?*


Marvin, c'mon man! - why the hostility?

It's patently clear what the CFP committee is doing putting aTm among the top four at this time - and this far ahead of the playoffs. They're setting a higher bar for the Wusskies to get into the field - by having to win the Pac-10 championship and go in either as a 13-0 or 12-1 team. Barring some strange turns of events (sorry, Jacob), aTm ain't getting a chance to play that 13th game, so the selectors are saying, Wusskies show us your stuff over the course of the season, including a win in the Pac-10 (or Pac-10-3/16 ) championship game, and you're in.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

yeah the Huskies will get in if they win out. 

Having TAMU up there is a bit silly. If anything have UL or OSU as a one loss up there, except OSUs loss is much worse than ULs. Who has TAMU beaten? Auburn is their best win and they got run off the field by Bama.

As far as SOS, TAMUs OOC is atrocious. While they did at least try to play one game this year OOC that wasn't abysmally poor, that UCLA team is not good. 

Oh well it will work itself out, but I think the committee is just providing ESPN with fodder for controversy, which isn't really their role. They were supposed to bring some rational, logical decisions to the table for the betterment of the game. They seem to be just as interested in creating controversy and particular match ups in the playoff. That is a shame.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Over rated State University has looked bad the last month & Louisville hasn't exactly been a buzzsaw of late. I get why they ranked the teams like they did. It's for ratings & controversy. Obviously Washington would be 4 if it meant anything.


----------



## Maddog10

Migillicutty said:


> Having TAMU up there is a bit silly. If anything have UL or OSU as a one loss up there, except OSUs loss is much worse than ULs. Who has TAMU beaten? Auburn is their best win and they got run off the field by Bama.


I think UL has undoubtedly hurt themselves the last few weeks, despite getting the wins. Duke sort of exposed the game plan to beat them a couple weeks ago when UL hosted them as 35 point favorites. If not for a really dumb personal foul on a Duke player, they would have had the ball down 3 with a chance to march down the field and upset UL on their home field.

Then last week a 2-6 Virginia team had UL beat until Lamar Jackson did what Lamar Jackson does, and marched down the field for a last second TD to grab the win.

I guess you can argue that style points shouldn't matter, but when you are on the outside looking in like UL is, you can't be having these close calls with teams that have losing records. I think TAMU with only 1 loss to #1 Alabama makes sense over OSU/UL, or obviously Washington who has looked dominant. It should be Washington, no doubt about it.


----------



## Migillicutty

I agree Maddog, UL has certainly hurt themselves the last couple weeks struggling against inferior opponents, but they are still wins and they certainly have the best loss of the 1 loss teams. It could be argued both ways. 

I certainly don't think TAMU has done anything in the win column more substantial than Washington and they do have a loss, albeit to #1, it is a loss and was a bad one.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin, c'mon man! - why the hostility?
> 
> It's patently clear what the CFP committee is doing putting aTm among the top four at this time - and this far ahead of the playoffs. They're setting a higher bar for the Wusskies to get into the field - by having to win the Pac-10 championship and go in either as a 13-0 or 12-1 team. Barring some strange turns of events (sorry, Jacob), aTm ain't getting a chance to play that 13th game, so the selectors are saying, Wusskies show us your stuff over the course of the season, including a win in the Pac-10 (or Pac-10-3/16 ) championship game, and you're in.
> 
> MG


No hostility, just reminding Wayne that pressing Submit might get a slight reaction. The Huskies have exceeded expectations so far.
But they still have games against 4 teams that could beat them, USC & the Cougs are big games against quality opponents, just not 
sports columnist favored by being on the EC &/or in the SEC. 

BTW, Boise State will be the next PAC admittee .


----------



## Wayne Nutt

How could an Aggie not expect hostility? Cutty is just jealous. None of the polls mean anything until the season concludes.


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> How could an Aggie not expect hostility? Cutty is just jealous. None of the polls mean anything until the season concludes.



HAHA don't go all Oregon fan on me Wayne. Y'all need to have a bigger win than a regular season beating of Alabama a couple years ago before I have anything to be jealous about.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU/gump Hype Video. 

https://vimeo.com/190040060

Just a little history lesson. For the last 32 years, the winner of this game has coincided with the winner of The Presidential Election.


----------



## John Robinson

So how does that work, which team coincides with a republican victory?


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> So how does that work, which team coincides with a republican victory?


 Not an historian, John, but after conferring with YBB Glenda and Condi, we're comfortable in stating that (N)O'Bama rode his more familiar namesake to victory, and then reelection and subsequently has hosted that namesake team, 'Bama, as National Champions at the White House - what? - four times in the last seven years. Maybe Jacob's saying that whilst (N)O'Bama's still in office, it'll be five of eight NCs for the Tide by the time inauguration day rolls around.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> So how does that work, which team coincides with a republican victory?


LSU has won the years The GOP won. I think it's fitting the gumps get associated with the demies.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I think it's fitting the gumps get associated with the demies.


 Yep, Jacob, that BCS trophy and before that the championship crystal football have been very good gump fits with "the demies" the last seven and maybe eight years.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You know LSU wins Saturday, right? Slingblade & Chief aren't there to rip defeat from the jaws of victory anymore.


----------



## crackerd

Gonna be a good 'un. I'm just happy that you and the secondary at DBU are guaranteeing a victory.

MG


----------



## b.asire

Bama will probably win it all.... Again


----------



## crackerd

b.asire said:


> Bama will probably win it all.... Again


 I thought Le Smiles was home ensconced in watching and breaking down sophisticated offenses, getting ready to coach again. No. He's on RTF getting up to 10 posts so he can receive PMs (an offer from Marvin to become head coach at SoDak. School of Mines, Myths & Gemology?).

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Gonna be a good 'un. I'm just happy that you and the secondary at DBU are guaranteeing a victory.
> 
> MG


You don't want your team's players to be confident?


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You don't want your team's players to be confident?


Except for when he and the 'Who lost way back when to one of my alma maters - U-ab (which no longer has a team, wait a minute scratch that they're back from the ashes as of 2017) - I'm uber-confident in Saban's every waking or sleeping or extrasensory breath, and confident too over all the vaunted protoplasm and winning DNA he's brought to Alabama. But I just hate the idea of Sonny Scientology Cruise someday playing him as the superhero he most certainly is.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I remember listening to that game on the radio. I had forgotten about it until you decided to bring that dark night back into existence. (You should basically be reading me giving you the donkey hole chant about right now.)


----------



## Maddog10

Any Georgia fans on here? Can my Wildcats pull off the win this weekend, or am I getting my hopes up only to get them crushed like us UK fans tend to do?


----------



## roseberry

Just catching up. I really appreciated what Jimbo had to say. He was correct the refs cost Florida State the game. Jimbo is held accountable. I am held accountable. Those blown calls cost my Swami record and my crystal ball and my Ouija board a great deal of credibility. And JG I am not hating just restating the obvious.

Also I'd like to state Texas A&M was ranked appropriately. They played a good first half and lost by 20 or so to Alabama. So that is the best loss in the country this year.

The tide rolls again this weekend.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Just catching up. I really appreciated what Jimbo had to say. He was correct the refs cost Florida State the game. Jimbo is held accountable. I am held accountable. Those blown calls cost my Swami record and my crystal ball and my Ouija board a great deal of credibility. And JG I am not hating just restating the obvious.
> 
> Also I'd like to state Texas A&M was ranked appropriately. They played a good first half and lost by 20 or so to Alabama. So that is the best loss in the country this year.
> 
> The tide rolls again this weekend.



*I ain't mad at 'cha Rose!* Hope you, Corso, and everyone else continues to pick against us. Keeps it interesting.

Here is where from a football standpoint I'm going to disagree with you....

The zebras never cost a team a game with penalties. * In your heart you and Cutty know this*....the really good teams overcome their own mistakes and the zebra's mistakes. Jamies wasn't perfect in games, but he was able to rise above his own mistakes and lead his team to the prize..the W, many many many times. I used to get frustrated when Clemson would convert a 3rd down and get a "phantom" holding call. But I'm not afraid of 3rd and 15 or 3rd and 20 with DW4 and Clemson's current roster. We can and will convert our share of those. It makes it harder, sure, but that what separates the good teams from the really good teams. 

Take a look at the call that Jimbo is mad about.....now I don't know if it's a chop block or not, 50/50 maybe...but I do know that #94 and #10 are getting held on the same play. Let's let the 94 holding go, as he is not in position to make a play on the ball. #10 is our all conference senior MLB and he is in position to effect this play. The blocker didn't momentarily hold him, it was all the way through the called chop block. 






















Image as FSU fullback makes contact with Van Smith:


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Just catching up. I really appreciated what Jimbo had to say. He was correct the refs cost Florida State the game. Jimbo is held accountable. I am held accountable. Those blown calls cost my Swami record and my crystal ball and my Ouija board a great deal of credibility. And JG I am not hating just restating the obvious.
> 
> Also I'd like to state Texas A&M was ranked appropriately. They played a good first half and lost by 20 or so to Alabama. So that is the best loss in the country this year.
> 
> The tide rolls again this weekend.



I think the polls will work themselves out, but I disagree with your A&M assessment Rose. In fact, who other than Bama fans wouldn't love to see Washington play Bama right now? That could be a great game. Maybe we do get to see it in a couple of months.


----------



## Migillicutty

If you don't know whether or not that was a chop block you don't know football or the rules well enough, and might as well not discuss it. No one that understands football thinks that was a chop. Penalty was misapplied as well as it was downfield, but it matters not. As for holding, pfffft, I could show you at least 10 blatant instances of it on Clemson that weren't called on the game film, along with them mauling our WRs on almost every play. They got a lot of PI but Brent knew they couldn't bring themselves to call it every play so they stuck to their game plan. You know what they say about holding, it could be called on just about every play. The egregious issue on the chop was that it was a complete game changer, on a massive play and huge swing in momentum, late in a tight game. For the same official to then throw the sideline penalty and bury the drive and totally change field position was as Jimbo said about the officiating, "cowardly, gutless, and wrong". Throw in the ejection of Marshall (putting us to our 4th string safety), and not flagging Clemson when an exposed QB got speared and knocked out of the game, and it is tough to stomach. 

I agree great teams overcome penalties. However, when you have two great teams playing against each other that are pretty much even it sure makes it harder to overcome both. Clemson is a great team and DW4 is a great seasoned QB. Enjoy it while he is there. They are hard to come by. 

Now, who knows what would have of happened without that penalty, but I sure like FSU's chances in that situation. We all know how important momemtum is and FSU had it all, and Dalvin was unstoppable. 

Little tidbit, when Heaser (ref) and Cullin (field judge who threw the flag) are on the field when FSU plays since Fisher became HC, FSU has a losing record. Pretty odd for a team with a 72-13 record since Jimbo took over. There has been quite a bit of data compiled proving FSU is disproportionately flagged by the ACC officials, and this is just another thing that makes ya go hmmm. It's a small sample size so no real conclusions can be drawn, but it is suspect to say the least. 

Typically FSU can and does overcome the officiating, but when you are facing a team the caliber of Clemson it's tough to beat them both. 

I am glad Fisher said what he said. It needed to be, and I am glad President Thrasher has backed him up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> The tide rolls again this weekend.


The last time there were 2 ties in The NFL & The Indians lost a Game 7 World Series, LSU beat the #1 team in the country in the greatest place to watch a sporting event. 

St. Fournette gave a players only meeting yesterday. 

We can always come up with another friendly wager on the game.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> In fact, who other than Bama fans wouldn't love to see Washington play Bama right now?


Breathlessly awaiting your reply, John .


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Breathlessly awaiting your reply, John .


Who wouldn't?..........hmmmmmmm, obviously washington wouldn't!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> In fact, who other than Bama fans wouldn't love to see Washington play Bama right now?


I wouldn't. As much as I'm on the bandwagon this year, that's a terrible matchup. Now give me the game with TAMU & you'd have something.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I wouldn't. As much as I'm on the bandwagon this year, that's a terrible matchup. Now give me the game with TAMU & you'd have something.



Jacob, you guys are gonna get your shot at A&M. We've already seen Bama and A&M, and it wasn't very good.

In all fairness, I never said the Huskies would win, just that I would like to see that game. The Huskies don't have a "best loss." You never know what's a terrible matchup 'til you spot it and play, and most folks not the SEC would rather see that game. Candidly, if Washington's uniforms were wild green and yellow (quack quack) or white and cardinal they would be ahead of A&M already.

But don't sweat it Marvin, it'll all be good in the end if you can get past the mad Pirate in the Apple Cup.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I wouldn't. As much as I'm on the bandwagon this year, that's a terrible matchup. Now give me the game with TAMU & you'd have something.


Why is that Jacob, I think it would be a great game.


----------



## roseberry

If bama wins i will hook you up with big mike. If lsu wins i will hook you up with big mike who will be wearing a new purple and gold collar.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, you guys are gonna get your shot at A&M. We've already seen Bama and A&M, and it wasn't very good.
> 
> In all fairness, I never said the Huskies would win, just that I would like to see that game. The Huskies don't have a "best loss." You never know what's a terrible matchup 'til you spot it and play, and most folks not the SEC would rather see that game. Candidly, if Washington's uniforms were wild green and yellow (quack quack) or white and cardinal they would be ahead of A&M already.
> 
> But don't sweat it Marvin, it'll all be good in the end if you can get past the mad Pirate in the Apple Cup.


I never said I wanted to see that game again. Washington is a good team that I like. I think they have a really cool setup for home games. That said, I just don't see Washington having elite skill players. I like their QB. I just don't see why the gumps can't play straight up 3-4 & nickel to get pressure on the QB. I don't think they're deep enough in the Front 7 & I really don't believe they have the DC to scheme against Lane Kiffin. Just based off the eye test.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Who wouldn't?..........hmmmmmmm, obviously washington wouldn't!


About this time tomorrow night we'll see if you've hung on to the #1 seed . 



jgsanders said:


> But don't sweat it Marvin, it'll all be good in the end if you can get past the mad Pirate in the Apple Cup.


If both teams get there undefeated in league play it should be the game of that weekend. 

As an aside, Jim Walden coached the Coug's during the Don James era (2nd best coach at UW during my time). 
1st would be Jim Owens. Walden didn't have a lot but managed to beat the Huskies (who at the time were the 
dominators in the North Division) 5 of the 9 times the teams played. James found Walden a new gig. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I never said I wanted to see that game again. Washington is a good team that I like. I think they have a really cool setup for home games. That said, I just don't see Washington having elite skill players. I like their QB. I just don't see why the gumps can't play straight up 3-4 & nickel to get pressure on the QB. I don't think they're deep enough in the Front 7 & I really don't believe they have the DC to scheme against Lane Kiffin. Just based off the eye test.


Jacob, Lane Kiffin coached in this conference & got fired for not winning!!!!!!!! Do you think he's any different now than then? 
Remember USC gets a lot of the multi star athletes that you SEC guys salivate over. It might be past your bedtime when the 
folks out here on the WC play but you might want to take a good look at those Samoan's on the D Line .


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> About this time tomorrow night we'll see if you've hung on to the #1 seed .
> 
> 
> 
> If both teams get there undefeated in league play it should be the game of that weekend.
> 
> As an aside, Jim Walden coached the Coug's during the Don James era (2nd best coach at UW during my time).
> 1st would be Jim Owens. Walden didn't have a lot but managed to beat the Huskies (who at the time were the
> dominators in the North Division) 5 of the 9 times the teams played. James found Walden a new gig.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob, Lane Kiffin coached in this conference & got fired for not winning!!!!!!!! Do you think he's any different now than then?
> Remember USC gets a lot of the multi star athletes that you SEC guys salivate over. It might be past your bedtime when the
> folks out here on the WC play but you might want to take a good look at those Samoan's on the D Line .


I lived in Hawaii for most of 20 years, you don't mess with Samoans!&#55357;&#56836; I really want a PAC12 team in the final four, so I won't be heartbroken if USC looses to UW. They better wipe out everybody else though.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Lane Kiffin and the watchful eye of Saban looking up at him makes him a different person.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> If you don't know whether or not that was a chop block you don't know football or the rules well enough, and might as well not discuss it. No one that understands football thinks that was a chop. Penalty was misapplied as well as it was downfield, but it matters not. As for holding, pfffft, I could show you at least 10 blatant instances of it on Clemson that weren't called on the game film, along with them mauling our WRs on almost every play. They got a lot of PI but Brent knew they couldn't bring themselves to call it every play so they stuck to their game plan. You know what they say about holding, it could be called on just about every play. The egregious issue on the chop was that it was a complete game changer, on a massive play and huge swing in momentum, late in a tight game. For the same official to then throw the sideline penalty and bury the drive and totally change field position was as Jimbo said about the officiating, "cowardly, gutless, and wrong". Throw in the ejection of Marshall (putting us to our 4th string safety), and not flagging Clemson when an exposed QB got speared and knocked out of the game, and it is tough to stomach.
> 
> I agree great teams overcome penalties. However, when you have two great teams playing against each other that are pretty much even it sure makes it harder to overcome both. Clemson is a great team and DW4 is a great seasoned QB. Enjoy it while he is there. They are hard to come by.
> 
> Now, who knows what would have of happened without that penalty, but I sure like FSU's chances in that situation. We all know how important momemtum is and FSU had it all, and Dalvin was unstoppable.
> 
> Little tidbit, when Heaser (ref) and Cullin (field judge who threw the flag) are on the field when FSU plays since Fisher became HC, FSU has a losing record. Pretty odd for a team with a 72-13 record since Jimbo took over. There has been quite a bit of data compiled proving FSU is disproportionately flagged by the ACC officials, and this is just another thing that makes ya go hmmm. It's a small sample size so no real conclusions can be drawn, but it is suspect to say the least.
> 
> Typically FSU can and does overcome the officiating, but when you are facing a team the caliber of Clemson it's tough to beat them both.
> 
> I am glad Fisher said what he said. It needed to be, and I am glad President Thrasher has backed him up.


Points well made but don't accuse Jacob of being a homer or at least not the ONLY homer on this thread.


----------



## jgsanders

Wayne Nutt said:


> Lane Kiffin and the watchful eye of Saban looking up at him makes him a different person.


I don't know Wayne, the bus driver at last year's national championship game didn't even wait on Kiffin. haha

Wayne, I'm not down on A&M by the way, just speaking about which matchup I'd rather see today in theory. You may already know this, but Clemson is an 'Ol A&M school too. A lot of military tradition at Clemson, young and old. Tomorrow is military appreciation day and I'm taking my entire family. Clemson does a great job recognizing the military service members all year, but tomorrow will be special. Perhaps only the service academies and TAMU does it better. My opinion. Take care!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> If bama wins i will hook you up with big mike. If lsu wins i will hook you up with big mike who will be wearing a new purple and gold collar.


That's fair. Can't wait to see the collar on him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> Jacob, Lane Kiffin coached in this conference & got fired for not winning!!!!!!!! Do you think he's any different now than then?
> Remember USC gets a lot of the multi star athletes that you SEC guys salivate over. It might be past your bedtime when the
> folks out here on the WC play but you might want to take a good look at those Samoan's on the D Line .


Lane Kiffin is The Best in CFB @ calling plays. He didn't get fired as an OC. He was very young as a HC. That's not the same as an OC @ all. 

I've watched several Washington games.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Why is that Jacob, I think it would be a great game.


Sorry. I wasn't blowing you off. I answered why in the post # 883. I should have quoted you as well.


----------



## roseberry

I just turned on tamu v state...........wow!


----------



## BrettG

Yep, a&m falls


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Here comes the nose dive.


----------



## Tim Mc

Real slugfest down on the bayou. Fun to watch these defenses.


----------



## Chad Baker

Jacob I usually know you are full of it!
But I will give you credit the tigers are tough as nails! This is a epic battle!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I was wrong. I was stupid. Do not listen to me ever again.


----------



## roseberry

Note to self:
Watch out for mad buckeyes.
I am glad i didn't post ouigia's prediction on osu/huskers tonight.


----------



## crackerd

A 1-0 'Bama victory over LSU - OK, 2-0 - is my perennial big boy football fantasy.

And the freshman - loving the freshman - keeps finding more coolness and calm under his helmet and baby dreads every week.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I was wrong. I was stupid. Do not listen to me ever again.


Don't get down on yourself, it's impossible to predict how a football game is going to go. I was watching USC vs Oregon so missed the game, but holding Alabama to ten points is a pretty good showing. Was Bama able to stifle Fournet again this year? If so that is an NFL quality defensive line.


----------



## Rick Hall

Alabama's defense was scary good.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Don't get down on yourself, it's impossible to predict how a football game is going to go. I was watching USC vs Oregon so missed the game, but holding Alabama to ten points is a pretty good showing. Was Bama able to stifle Fournet again this year? If so that is an NFL quality defensive line.


I was wrong in assuming that they wouldn't go ultra conservative with the play calling. I thought they wouldn't try to do what they did the last 5 times. I thought there was a lesson learned. I was woefully wrong. Sir Leonard can't do it all by himself. He had no chance to run @ all.

Moving forward, this is still a very flawed team. Ed O pretty much failed that job interview last night. The one thing he couldn't do (Have the offense look abysmal @ best.), he did. The usage of timeouts & time management was atrocious as well. I tried to get behind him, but I just can't. I can't allow myself to settle & that's exactly what LSU would do with him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> A 1-0 'Bama victory over LSU - OK, 2-0 - is my perennial big boy football fantasy.
> 
> And the freshman - loving the freshman - keeps finding more coolness and calm under his helmet and baby dreads every week.
> 
> MG


Congrats on the win. LSU's OL was abused yet again.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I was wrong in assuming that they wouldn't go ultra conservative with the play calling. I thought they wouldn't try to do what they did the last 5 times. I thought there was a lesson learned. I was woefully wrong. Sir Leonard can't do it all by himself. He had no chance to run @ all.
> 
> Moving forward, this is still a very flawed team. Ed O pretty much failed that job interview last night. The one thing he couldn't do (Have the offense look abysmal @ best.), he did. The usage of timeouts & time management was atrocious as well. I tried to get behind him, but I just can't. I can't allow myself to settle & that's exactly what LSU would do with him.


I wouldn't give up on Coach O, I think you are underestimating just how good Alabama is this year. I think this is the best Akabama team in the last 20 years.


----------



## BonMallari

I know there are a LOT of great RB's in the country this year, Fournette, Cook, McCaffrey...but I have to add D'Onte Foreman from TEXAS..He had 300+ yards rushing against albeit a weak Texas Tech defense, but he does have 1300+ yards rushing on a crappy Texas team..He along with a freshman QB will probably help keep Strong for another year...I still think TCU will rip the Horns a new orifice..


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I was wrong. I was stupid. Do not listen to me ever again.


2 very good defense's with 2 not play to lose offense's that played to those defense's strengths. I'd really like to see 
those defenses have to play teams with gunslingers for QB's & see how well they do. Look at the top 6 teams scores 
& tell me the losers other than 1 had a QB capable of keeping their team in the game. 

Unimaginative FB is boring!


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> 2 very good defense's with 2 not play to lose offense's that played to those defense's strengths. I'd really like to see
> those defenses have to play teams with gunslingers for QB's & see how well they do. Look at the top 6 teams scores
> & tell me the losers other than 1 had a QB capable of keeping their team in the game.
> 
> Unimaginative FB is boring!


Coach Petersen has himself quite a team in Washington, looks like his old Boise State teams except with more weapons,power, and speed..wished my Horns had gone after him when he they had a chance...I think he is one of the best in the country


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> He along with a freshman QB will probably help keep Strong for another year...I


And the other 9 members of the Not So Big 12 will heave a giant sigh of relief. The sleeping giant will sleep awhile longer.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> I wouldn't give up on Coach O, I think you are underestimating just how good Alabama is this year. I think this is the best Akabama team in the last 20 years.


The 2011 team was better, IMO. There's a reason why they're #1. No doubt. 

These are major issues. When you have more punts than 1st downs. When you can't manage the clock. When the best player in CFB can't run for as many yards as points scored by Ole Miss on the same defense.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> 2 very good defense's with 2 not play to lose offense's that played to those defense's strengths. I'd really like to see
> those defenses have to play teams with gunslingers for QB's & see how well they do. Look at the top 6 teams scores
> & tell me the losers other than 1 had a QB capable of keeping their team in the game.
> 
> Unimaginative FB is boring!


I don't know. You had the best play caller going against the best defensive coordinator.

I'd welcome a team that throws it a lot. That plays into LSU's strengths.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin, you're not watching very closely. when Alabama needs to score 60 they put up 60. When they need to put up 10 it's a winning score. Browning is good comma he's just npot good enough.


----------



## John Robinson

At this point I'd like to see a Washington-Alabama championship game, the East coasters might be surprised.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Not that the offense could get out if their own way to actually score, but this is the junk that irritates me. On the TD run no less.


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not that the offense could get out if their own way to actually score, but this is the junk that irritates me. On the TD run no less.


Yeah, LSU never does stuff like that, do they?


----------



## road kill

John Robinson said:


> At this point I'd like to see a Washington-Alabama championship game, the East coasters might be surprised.


Michigan might have a say in that, though not worthy to you?


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob, I've been thinking about you all day. Gosh I hope your poor punter is okay. He's gotta be super sore. I hope his leg heals up this week. I mean my gosh, he had not 5 times, but 10 times the yards of little Leonard. I hope he's able to play next week. Ice that leg up big guy!


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> At this point I'd like to see a Washington-Alabama championship game, the East coasters might be surprised.


Assuming Alabama, Washington, Clemson, Ohio State or Michigan win out, then Louisville comes into play, still too early to tell. PAC 12 hoping for recognition since Oregon has resumed their previous position as PAC 10 doormat.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> Yeah, LSU never does stuff like that, do they?


Not getting a flag for 3 blatant holds to spring a QB?? I can't recall that ever happening.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> At this point I'd like to see a Washington-Alabama championship game, the East coasters might be surprised.


You might get your wish. November will be fun to see how it plays out.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, I've been thinking about you all day. Gosh I hope your poor punter is okay. He's gotta be super sore. I hope his leg heals up this week. I mean my gosh, he had not 5 times, but 10 times the yards of little Leonard. I hope he's able to play next week. Ice that leg up big guy!


Sir Leonard is a far cry from being little. 

The punter went on to play Rugby later last night. Something about the Aussie way.


----------



## John Robinson

road kill said:


> Michigan might have a say in that, though not worthy to you?


They're definitely worthy, I'm just a PAC 12 fan, so that's the game I'd like to see. Michigan would be my second choice.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Assuming Alabama, Washington, Clemson, Ohio State or Michigan win out, then Louisville comes into play, still too early to tell. PAC 12 hoping for recognition since Oregon has resumed their previous position as PAC 10 doormat.


Oregon was a big disappointment as the PAC 12 standard bearer. BTW, I haven't seen Schaffer on here lately, he really believed those Oregon teams were the best ever.

The USC-Washington game is a tough one for me. My heart wants a Trojan win, but my head wants Washington to win out. The fact that we live near the Pacific NW makes it a little easier to root for the Huskies, plus I always respected them back in the Jim Owens days.


----------



## Marvin S

road kill said:


> Michigan might have a say in that, though not worthy to you?


Actually, the team I'd like to see playing in the SEC is the Badgers.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Marvin, you're not watching very closely. when Alabama needs to score 60 they put up 60. When they need to put up 10 it's a winning score. Browning is good comma he's just npot good enough.


That may happen, but I didn't see them running away with the game yesterday. As for the Huskies, they need to work on their punting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not getting a flag for 3 blatant holds to spring a QB?? I can't recall that ever happening.


Could have been called but wasn't. Late hit on Hurts could have been let go but wasn't. Still haven't seen the movement calmed on Piersbacher. If you guys had completed a few passes you probably should have and stopped us on a couple third downs it might have been a whole different ball game. 

Of course, had the interception in the 2011 game been called a completion inside the 5 that one might have turned out differently too. I am old enough to remember Keith Brown getting pushed down in the end zone in 2004 in BR too. 

We have been the victim of at least a couple well publicized TDs (and losses) where linemen were well downfield. It goes both ways and evens out.


----------



## roseberry

Let's all concede that any offensive player with a shoulder pad inside that of a defender is "holding". With tbis concession we can all agree the smokin hot touchdown run of jalen hurts is properly called back.

The result is, BAMA still wins 3 to not ****. Fournette still gains 38, a seven yard improvement over last year. Yeah, ok, it's holding, bfd.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Maybe John, but it is getting hard to stomach the constant moaning and groaning about penalties and Alabama owning officials because the league office is in Bham (it was there when we went 3-9 in 2003 too) while knowing that (i) Alabama is currently the most penalized team in the conference and (ii) we have one of the best pass rushing DLs around that never seems to draw a holding penalty on the opposing OL.


----------



## RookieTrainer

RookieTrainer said:


> Maybe John, but it is getting hard to stomach the constant moaning and groaning about penalties and Alabama owning officials because the league office is in Bham (it was there when we went 3-9 in 2003 too) while knowing that (i) Alabama is currently the most penalized team in the conference and (ii) we have one of the best pass rushing DLs around that never seems to draw a holding penalty on the opposing OL.


Correction: Alabama is only the 5th most penalized in the SEC out of 14 teams. It's obvious that the fix is in.


----------



## roseberry

roseberry said:


> "bama is going 15-0. my sandbagging days are over!
> 
> if the tigahs think that pimply faced jake coker lays the wood to a middle linebacker(should i post that video again?), just wait until they try to hit frosh jalen hurts.....if you could do it, it hurts!"


This was part of my post on august 2, post #106.(i messed that post up trying to copy it here). At this point only a fair spring game performance and no decision between hurts, bateman and the transfer.

Just call me nostradumbass!


----------



## rsfavor

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not that the offense could get out if their own way to actually score, but this is the junk that irritates me. On the TD run no less.


When you go and look at the actual video, all three blocks are initiated in the front. The picture shows the end of each of these blocks. When you look at full speed, it is certainly not an "obvious" hold. 

As a friend of mine who was a MLB umpire for eighteen years says " I never got credit for winning a game, but I sure got the blame for losing a bunch".


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Not that the offense could get out if their own way to actually score, but this is the junk that irritates me. On the TD run no less.


I'll bet these really irritated you too...


----------



## cowdoc87

Hope to live long enough to see bama lose another game. I'm 56 and healthy.This is worse than the 70's


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU has won the years The GOP won. I think it's fitting the gumps get associated with the demies.


Jacob, a little postmortem: Not to get you off-message with how "fitting the gumps get associated with the demies" is or isn't, or why your GOP trope didn't hold up Saturday night in Red Stick, but you gotta be tickled that so many predicted purple I mean blue states swung *crimson* last night, right?;-)

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Trust me, I thought about it yesterday while hunting. I thought about it again last night when the reality of Americana getting it right was setting in.


----------



## crackerd

Funny, I was out "hunting" yesterday too when the first omen of getting it right "appeared" dead ahead (luckily dead ahead of somebody else, not me), and then I came along at just the right time* 










to feast on the "'demies' in headlights." 

MG

* Please note gump battle cry decal on left rear windshield to keep this on topic with College Football 2016.


----------



## roseberry

Since you all have brought up the election, I feel it is appropriate to remind everyone that on August 20th I made visionary comments about Kevin sumlin and Hillary Clinton in the jobs they occupy and were seeking respectively.

My powers as Swami are once again validated! I would like to thank Mississippi State and non college educated white males for supporting my predictions.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Since you all have brought up the election, I feel it is appropriate to remind everyone that on August 20th I made visionary comments about Kevin sumlin and Hillary Clinton in the jobs they occupy and were seeking respectively.
> 
> My powers as Swami are once again validated! I would like to thank Mississippi State and non college educated white males for supporting my predictions.


It's Friday - you going to wait for the results to make your picks for the weekend?


----------



## roseberry

Marvin, I think Bama may pull this one out exclamation point

The Ouija board is back with the Trojans today exclamation point


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> The Ouija board is back with the Trojans today exclamation point


I'm personally conflicted on this game.


----------



## jgsanders

Congrats Pitt! You deserve it! Out played us today!


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> Congrats Pitt! You deserve it! Out played us today!


DO WHAT?
You gotta bekiddin me? Out on job all day. Missed it?

On another note, the seance that channelled the trojans had a little smoke to it.......agree? Who here said browning is good, just not vood enough!


----------



## John Robinson

You're the swami! I'm beginning to love Clay Helton. Our season boils down to our two most hated rivals, beat them and it's all good.


----------



## John Robinson

So, is there any college football team that could beat Alabama?


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> DO WHAT?
> You gotta bekiddin me? Out on job all day. Missed it?
> 
> On another note, the seance that channelled the trojans had a little smoke to it.......agree? Who here said browning is good, just not vood enough!


The Huskies QB pressure sucked! Browning will be fine, next year . 

3 star guys don't beat 5 star guys having a bad day!


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, the number 2,3 and 4 teams were all upset. Alabama is looking unbeatable at #1.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> So, is there any college football team that could beat Alabama?


Yeah, if after nearly 50 years they were to revive the old College All-Star Game and make it vs. 'Bama instead of the NFL champs.

Awful tough to stay poised and in control of your destiny come the ides (if not Crimson Tide) of November.

Of course there's always 'Cutty's buddy for comic relief - Kennel and his incessant barking at the moon - to give hope to the "disenfranchised."

MG


----------



## roseberry

Breaking News:

Kevin Sumlin coach of Texas A&M aggies says, "Hey someone check the schhedule, if we play Southern Miss next week I quit!"

The great state of Mississippi casts four electoral votes against Clinton and two losses against Sumlin!

As prophesized


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> So, is there any college football team that could beat Alabama?


Yes sir. There are several who could. Could & will aren't the same. They're #1 for a reason.


----------



## Eric Johnson

The way the Tide is playing, they could field the line crew's mothers-in-law and play a reasonable game. ... and I'm not a big Alabama fan.


----------



## RookieTrainer

We (Alabama) are beatable for sure. There are a few teams who could do it straight up. Most need us to help them, or just a couple fortuitous bounces of the odd-shaped ball. I'm afraid we are due for one of those games in the very near future.


----------



## Chad Baker

Jacob I hope your team that played Alabama shows up next week against FL! The only chance the vols have at getting another ass wiping from Tuscaloosa! Vol fans are still upbeat after the last 15 yrs we have had!


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> We (Alabama) are beatable for sure. There are a few teams who could do it straight up. Most need us to help them, or just a couple fortuitous bounces of the odd-shaped ball. I'm afraid we are due for one of those games in the very near future.


I'm curious who you believe those few teams might be.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> DO WHAT?You gotta bekiddin me? Out on job all day. Missed it?On another note, the seance that channelled the trojans had a little smoke to it.......agree? Who here said browning is good, just not vood enough!


Yeah, i take it back Rose...I am mad at 'cha! Why didn't you pick against Clemson this week? This whole thing is your fault! If you woulda picked against us....all would be right in the world. Wait...maybe I shamed you into not picking against Clemson and this whole thing is really my fault? Dang it! Dang it! haha Crazy week of of college football! Where are you Tim? Predictions on on how the Big10 plays out?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Chad Baker said:


> Jacob I hope your team that played Alabama shows up next week against FL! The only chance the vols have at getting another ass wiping from Tuscaloosa! Vol fans are still upbeat after the last 15 yrs we have had!


I figured LSU would be a 10 point favorite & they're an 11-11.5 point favorite. LSU is a flawed team, but UF will have to play perfect or very close to it if they want any chance to keep it close. Unless LSU sleepwalks through this noon KO, this should be a thumping. Put the money on LSU to cover.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I'm curious who you believe those few teams might be.


Yeah, Rookie - I mean, c'mon, to usurp the Tuscaloosa swami's gridiron clairvoyance, here's tomorrow night's CFP rankings:

 Alabama
'Bama 2nd team
'Bama 3rd team.
Hmm...don't know if 85-scholarship limit allows 'Bama a full 4th team or not.

But if so, in summation, if the playoffs started tomorrow, they would essentially be a Crimson-White spring game series held a few months early...

MG


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yes sir. There are several who could. Could & will aren't the same. They're #1 for a reason.


Why, even The New York Times, in their inimitable way (just like finding out to their great surprise of [the many, many] women voters for Donald J. Trump), is all in for and down with Jacob's "inclusive" message of 'Bama supremacy.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Mg to help clarify...........The tide recruiting class of 2017 will be placed at #4 by the committee tomorrow night.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Mg to help clarify...........The tide recruiting class of 2017 will be placed at #4 by the committee tomorrow night.


Smugness does not fit well on you! It was not too many years ago when AL was hunting hard for a coach that could win . 
AL even settled on the present OC of the Panthers, which worked as well for AL as it is for the Panthers. Enjoy your window
of opportunity gracefully .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, Dawg! - don't go chastening Rose for smugness when he's one of the biggest realists on the rtf college football team. You yourself pontificated that 3-stars don't beat 5-stars, and Rose was just putting a finer point on your pontificating. You know, or you might want to know that one of Saban's old assistants who was later head coach at Tennessee, Derek Doolittle, er, Dooley, said once that Saban would never go back to the NFL because he only got one No. 1 draft choice a year, whereas at 'Bama (or LSU before that) "he can recruit 25 first-rounders a year." Thus a benediction for Rose's remark about the 2017 recruiting class, instead of - c'mon, man! - your unbecoming tsk, tsk of "smugness"...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

To me, he was more fun last year when he was all doom and gloom and the tide kept winning. I guess they win regardless of what we think, but getting a big head about it is unappealing. I'll give Roseberry credit for sticking up for my Trojans even when I'm down on them.


----------



## Migillicutty

I like the new honest Rose. We all know there aren't any humble Bamer fans.


----------



## John Robinson

I guess it's hard to be humble when you're that good! Maybe next year we can give them a run for the money. I wish SC was playing them now rather than the first game when we sucked.


----------



## roseberry

Well for season after season i try to patern my commentary after Coach Bryant. Understated poor mouthing. I catch grief......

This season i decide.OK, people will like me more if i step it up a notch and sling some smack. I made a commitment to the new communication strategy. Now i get smug, arrogant and unflattering.

Here comes the straight skinny. I thought the huskers were a nice team......the team that beat them 100 to 3 could beat bama. That tosu team doesn't always show up.

Lamar is terrifying to me. Louisville can beat anyone including bama when they show.

Clemson is a great team. They are not as consistently great as last season.

Bama has a very capable and super cool headed quarterback........but he is a freshman and will be a freshman at the worst possible time, eventually. The last couple of games his mistakes are covered by the defense without impact. The d may not cover everytime against a lamar, jt or Watson.

The tide's defense and special teams miss Eddie Jackson. The d and special teams scored 10 games consecutively but none since jackson went down. Worries me.

On the bright side harbaugh went to a satellite camp in Iowa........and the "offensive genius" could not make a single first down in the second half saturday against kirby smart's dawgs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> I guess it's hard to be humble when you're that good! Maybe next year we can give them a run for the money. I wish SC was playing them now rather than the first game when we sucked.


Clancy Pendergast was my choice for DC @ LSU. Obviously I believe Dave Aranda is the best in the game, but Clancy is a close 2nd, IMO.


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> I'm curious who you believe those few teams might be.


Well Clemson last year took all we had. We needed an onside kick and a KO return for a TD to win. LSU is about as talented as us, as is Ohio State. Michigan is close. Auburn may give us trouble in a couple weeks if they solve their QB problem. Your Trojans seem to be headed in the right direction after a rough start.

Speaking of, knock on wood, but we are about 1 bump or bruise from being in bad trouble at that particular position.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Well for season after season i try to patern my commentary after Coach Bryant. Understated poor mouthing. I catch grief......
> 
> This season i decide.OK, people will like me more if i step it up a notch and sling some smack. I made a commitment to the new communication strategy. Now i get smug, arrogant and unflattering.


Really starting to take umbrage at all y'all's "ranking" on my fellow gump and gump_*tion*_ purveyor, Rose. I mean, what do y'all want the man to do, change his handle on here to *Crimson*berry as a Rose by another name?...

MG


----------



## roseberry

Is there no one here to defend "the man in tan" or the "offensive genius"?


----------



## Nate_C

OK the CFP really screwed it self now with Ohio State #2. Alabama if they win out is in. Clemson should win out and they are in too. Both Conf. Champs. I think Washington will win out and will end up beating a solid Wash St. team and then a top 10# team in either Colorado or Utah in the Pac 10 Championship. But what if Penn St. wins out and beats out Wis. for the Pack 10 Championship. Now to then they will beat 2 win team, 3 win team then Wisconsin. I think Ohio State will beat the same 3 win Rutgers and #3 Michigan. But are they going to exclude Ohio State over Penn St. They did beat them and win the Big 10, but Ohio State will have beaten good Wisconsin and Nebraska teams, and top 10 Oklahoma and Michigan and has a better record. Or they will have to push out Washington or Clemson to take 2 big 10 schools. Will be interesting.


----------



## Marvin S

Nate_C said:


> OK the CFP really screwed it self now with Ohio State #2. Alabama if they win out is in. Clemson should win out and they are in too. Both Conf. Champs. I think Washington will win out and will end up beating a solid Wash St. team and then a top 10# team in either Colorado or Utah in the Pac 10 Championship. But what if Penn St. wins out and beats out Wis. for the Pack 10 Championship. Now to then they will beat 2 win team, 3 win team then Wisconsin. I think Ohio State will beat the same 3 win Rutgers and #3 Michigan. But are they going to exclude Ohio State over Penn St. They did beat them and win the Big 10, but Ohio State will have beaten good Wisconsin and Nebraska teams, and top 10 Oklahoma and Michigan and has a better record. Or they will have to push out Washington or Clemson to take 2 big 10 schools. Will be interesting.


WA is out! Have lost their leading pass rusher & leading tackler for the season. I would have loved to 
have seen them play AL at full strength, now not so much. We'll take the Rose Bowl for consolation 
prize. Let someone else get their butt kicked when they're playing at less than full strength. There
will be at least 2 teams ready for next year to be underappreciated :razz:. EC bias, regards.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> There will be at least 2 teams ready for next year to be underappreciated :razz:. EC bias, regards.


Now you're talking, Marvin! - I can't think of two more underappreciated doormats with ":razz: EC bias, regards" than Rutgers (or is it Gutrers?) and the Maryla-la-land Terps. They just don't make Power-5 doormats any more underappreciated than those two...

MG

PS The last time I saw your Wusskies "play AL at full strength," they were on the short end of a 52-0 score. I'm sure that would never happen today, of course, because Saban's even kinder than the Bear was at keeping the score down.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Now you're talking, Marvin! - I can't think of two more underappreciated doormats with ":razz: EC bias, regards" than Rutgers (or is it Gutrers?) and the Maryla-la-land Terps. They just don't make Power-5 doormats any more underappreciated than those two...
> 
> MG
> 
> PS The last time I saw your Wusskies "play AL at full strength," they were on the short end of a 52-0 score. I'm sure that would never happen today, of course, because Saban's even kinder than the Bear was at keeping the score down.


Enjoy AL's brief (in geologic time) fling with fame . WA & USC look to be better next year so I'll wait till then. PAC-12 regards!!!!!


----------



## Nate_C

Marvin S said:


> WA is out! Have lost their leading pass rusher & leading tackler for the season. I would have loved to
> have seen them play AL at full strength, now not so much. We'll take the Rose Bowl for consolation
> prize. Let someone else get their butt kicked when they're playing at less than full strength. There
> will be at least 2 teams ready for next year to be underappreciated :razz:. EC bias, regards.


The might not be as good. But I think they will still end up in the playoffs. Washing St. and Utah/Colorado will be a strong ending and they will be Conference Champs. Stanford will move up some too so that will strengthen there position too. I think they will have them jump UL and the loser of Michigan and Ohio State. I think it will be:

1. Alabama
2. Clemson
3. Ohio St.
4. Washington


----------



## crackerd

Now, Nate, you know The Pirate of the Palouse plans to hand the Wusskies a wormy Apple Cup whuppin' instead of an engraved invite to the CFP...



Nate_C said:


> The might not be as good. But I think they will still end up in the playoffs. Washing St. and Utah/Colorado will be a strong ending and they will be Conference Champs. Stanford will move up some too so that will strengthen there position too. I think they will have them jump UL and the loser of Michigan and Ohio State. I think it will be:
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Clemson
> 3. Ohio St.
> 4. Washington


MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Big Man On Campus "Mike" says "GEAUX TIGERS!!!!"


----------



## Marvin S

Nate_C said:


> The might not be as good. But I think they will still end up in the playoffs. Washing St. and Utah/Colorado will be a strong ending and they will be Conference Champs. Stanford will move up some too so that will strengthen there position too. I think they will have them jump UL and the loser of Michigan and Ohio State. I think it will be:
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Clemson
> 3. Ohio St.
> 4. Washington


I would rather the Huskies play Wisky in the Rose Bowl.



crackerd said:


> Now, Nate, you know The Pirate of the Palouse plans to hand the Wusskies a wormy Apple Cup whuppin' instead of an engraved invite to the CFP...
> 
> 
> 
> MG


Could easily happen but, the pirate lost his leading receiver for the season last weekend. The pirate will have his hands full this weekend. 
CO rolled back the clock to when they used to win .


----------



## roseberry

Just a quick update for everyone online Big Man on Campus call name Mike.

Sherry and I had a Singleton out of our Emmett female . She was bred to Greg Leonard's sniper. Because Jacob did such a great job helping friends and neighbors during the flood and had suffered a devastating knee injury last year we tbougbt it would be appropriate to offer this beautiful puppy to Jacob at a racehorse deal. Mike went home on Tuesday of this week and appears to be in one of the greatest homes we could have offered him. We appreciate Jacob for his interest in a black dog since he's a yellow man, also please note the LSU collar that I did not have to purchase 4 Big Mike. 

By the way I called him Mike since I knew he was going to the number one LSU fan and the team mascot was tragically lost to cancer earlier in the year I am pleased Jacob has kept that name, Jacob congratulations and have a good time with Mike !


----------



## Tim Mc

That's a really cool thing to do, John.
Good luck with him Jacob. He couldn't get much cuter! Looks like you got a winner there!


----------



## crackerd

Tremendous thing at every turn (unless it's a Leonard For-Naught vs. 'Bama cutback).

In the lingua franca of a legend, "Great pairs, says The Bear" (of BMOC "Mike" and Jacob, by way of Rose and the missus). Just great.

MG


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> We appreciate Jacob for his interest in a black dog since he's a yellow man, also please note the LSU collar that I did not have to purchase 4 Big Mike.


 Hey, Rose, I'd like to underscore (as in you know, not scoring _*anything*_ against 'Bama, and you can't get more underscor*ing* than that) how we're always here for Jacob, and the least we can do is intensify his color scheming given that he now has limited options with a black dog. This should help him a little with colorization familiarity:









- though maybe we shan't mention that the retrieved object - a homegrown Hawaiian sweet tater in the shape of an LSU "wounded duck" - also may serve as advance notice of where 'Bama's next true-freshman QB is coming from... Five-star of course (for Marvin's edification) and "further along than Marcus Mariota at his age" by the scouting report from "SEC-ffer" (Schaeffer) - just kidding about that last attribution, and trying to inject a little humor into a dismal *Zer-O-gon* season if you're reading, SEC-ffer...

MG


----------



## roseberry

Mg, thats the best purple and gold photo ever. Very nice!

The winner of tonight's game gets the lsu job........Coach O is out regardless so it's Coach Herman vs Coach Pitrino. 

I say Lousville wins big!


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Mg, thats the best purple and gold photo ever. Very nice!
> 
> The winner of tonight's game gets the lsu job........Coach O is out regardless so it's Coach Herman vs Coach Pitrino.
> 
> I say Lousville wins big!


Doesn't Petrino have a 10mm plus buyout? I don't think he is leaving. 

According to LSU, Jimbo is the number one choice again, and it is his job if he wants it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Just a quick update for everyone online Big Man on Campus call name Mike.
> 
> Sherry and I had a Singleton out of our Emmett female . She was bred to Greg Leonard's sniper. Because Jacob did such a great job helping friends and neighbors during the flood and had suffered a devastating knee injury last year we tbougbt it would be appropriate to offer this beautiful puppy to Jacob at a racehorse deal. Mike went home on Tuesday of this week and appears to be in one of the greatest homes we could have offered him. We appreciate Jacob for his interest in a black dog since he's a yellow man, also please note the LSU collar that I did not have to purchase 4 Big Mike.
> 
> By the way I called him Mike since I knew he was going to the number one LSU fan and the team mascot was tragically lost to cancer earlier in the year I am pleased Jacob has kept that name, Jacob congratulations and have a good time with Mike !


Thanks again for everything. I finally got the blind on the boat & here's to having a few duck wings for Mike come tomorrow. 

The injury was the 29th of January & hopefully the cat scan results from Tuesday allows me to schedule the last surgery Monday, for January. 




Tim Mc said:


> That's a really cool thing to do, John.
> Good luck with him Jacob. He couldn't get much cuter! Looks like you got a winner there!


Thank you. It really was awesome of him & his wife. 



crackerd said:


> Tremendous thing at every turn (unless it's a Leonard For-Naught vs. 'Bama cutback).
> 
> In the lingua franca of a legend, "Great pairs, says The Bear" (of BMOC "Mike" and Jacob, by way of Rose and the missus). Just great.
> 
> MG


I concur. Really cool situation. 



crackerd said:


> Hey, Rose, I'd like to underscore (as in you know, not scoring _*anything*_ against 'Bama, and you can't get more underscor*ing* than that) how we're always here for Jacob, and the least we can do is intensify his color scheming given that he now has limited options with a black dog. This should help him a little with colorization familiarity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - though maybe we shan't mention that the retrieved object - a homegrown Hawaiian sweet tater in the shape of an LSU "wounded duck" - also may serve as advance notice of where 'Bama's next true-freshman QB is coming from... Five-star of course (for Marvin's edification) and "further along than Marcus Mariota at his age" by the scouting report from "SEC-ffer" (Schaeffer) - just kidding about that last attribution, and trying to inject a little humor into a dismal *Zer-O-gon* season if you're reading, SEC-ffer...
> 
> MG


That's a pretty sweet pic. Well done. 



roseberry said:


> Mg, thats the best purple and gold photo ever. Very nice!
> 
> The winner of tonight's game gets the lsu job........Coach O is out regardless so it's Coach Herman vs Coach Pitrino.
> 
> I say Lousville wins big!


Not that I would be against it, but Bobby P isn't likely to get a chance for the gig. Joe Alleva is allergic to controversial coaches. I'd love Tom Herman, but I think it's assumed he will go to Texas. Of course time will tell. 

Give me Houston on the upset.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Doesn't Petrino have a 10mm plus buyout? I don't think he is leaving.
> 
> According to LSU, Jimbo is the number one choice again, and it is his job if he wants it.


That's correct. A $10 million buyout to keep him from jumping ship. 

That's the rumor on Jimbo. Joe Alleva hasn't tipped anyone off to my knowledge, but the name is thrown around like Tom Herman to Texas around here.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Doesn't Petrino have a 10mm plus buyout? I don't think he is leaving.
> 
> According to LSU, Jimbo is the number one choice again, and it is his job if he wants it.


As to tbe buyout........money is no object according to jacob.
As to jimbo..........i just can't comprehend a coach leaving fsu........as long as Coach Saban is around anyway.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Thanks again for everything. I finally got the blind on the boat & here's to having a few duck wings for Mike come tomorrow.
> 
> The injury was the 29th of January & hopefully the cat scan results from Tuesday allows me to schedule the last surgery Monday, for January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It really was awesome of him & his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur. Really cool situation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty sweet pic. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I would be against it, but Bobby P isn't likely to get a chance for the gig. Joe Alleva is allergic to controversial coaches. I'd love Tom Herman, but I think it's assumed he will go to Texas. Of course time will tell.
> 
> Give me Houston on the upset.


Be sure you hire the best coach to get you & the little guy trained up to SEC level .


----------



## roseberry

Maybe that pup was my good luck pick charm. Swammi no more. Go cougs


----------



## crackerd

But the big question in the aftermath of Houston and Herman's monster beatdown is, was Petrino (or is it Pittino) afforded proper sportsmanship in not having the score run up on him and the UL Cardboardinals (think Paper Tigers)?

After last night, I think some of that Cardboardinal material will need to be recycled into Heisman ballots for 'Bama's true freshman QB, Jalen Hurts. Just sayin'.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> As to tbe buyout........money is no object according to jacob.
> As to jimbo..........i just can't comprehend a coach leaving fsu........as long as Coach Saban is around anyway.


Maybe they can work out a mid season hire to follow up their mid season firing this year. That way Jimbo can beat Saban twice next year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That ends the nonsense of Ed O being The HC. I have no issues taking a loss for the benefit of the program. The only 2 teams that had a pulse beat us & the product was completely slingblade all over again.


----------



## John Robinson

I like the Trojans quarterback, he can run and pass. Good under pressure too.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

No way that TAMU can beat LSU. They are not the same team since AL. Not enough depth to maintain same level of play with all the injuries. 
Searching offense for kids that played DB in high school.
And best RB went out near end of last game with injury.
The only good news is that Myles Garrett seems to be healthy.

There, got my excuses in early.


----------



## BonMallari

The end of the Charley Strong experience is coming to an end. I just hope my Horns have a solid Plan B should they fail in getting Herman to come to Austin


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> The end of the Charley Strong experience is coming to an end. I just hope my Horns have a solid Plan B should they fail in getting Herman to come to Austin



I am sorry to see that happen but there was a similar situation with Ty Willingham here at UW. 
The new coaches hired were able to win immediately with the young men recruited by the fired 
coach. Makes the administration look good even though they have little to do with winning.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Kenny Hill not working out so well at TCU (5-5) with 12 interceptions. Which is most in Big 12.
I wonder how Kyle Allen will do in Houston without Tom Herman?
The grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> The grass is not always greener on the other side.


Lots of grass greener than Coach Sumlin's!


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> The end of the Charley Strong experience is coming


Nice guy, shoulda punted yesterday! Not a major college coach........not a longhorn for sure!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That ends the nonsense of Ed O being The HC. .


Concur, agree, feel the same way, yep, you betcha, true dat.............


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Lots of grass greener than Coach Sumlin's!


Hey Swami, we are Texas A&M, our standards are lower than yours, we had a good coach R. C. Slocum who was fired because we went 8-3 or 9-2 every year and went to a bowl game but could not beat Texas every year, then hired Dennis Francioni then Mike Sherman as things went steadily downhill, Sumlin is no Saban but he has managd to field a competitive team every year, at TAMU our motto has always been wait until next year.


----------



## roseberry

Coach fran, i remember him............

Ray perkins, bill curry (10 wins, coudnt beat west georgia), franchione, mike price, mike shula and the man who i think of everytime i take today for granted MIKE DUBOSE! DUBOSEwas so fat and jug headed the adjustable strap on his hat wouldnt even touch and he dressed so poorly on the sideline i wrote him a letter telling him he should take fashion tips from fat fullmer. I used to think, "can the coach of the crimson tide not get a 9 1/4 fitted cap made." Hell my mamma coulda helped him, she used to sew an extra panel in our neighbor's cap (his name was water head pat smith).

Stallings is still tbe man, but my standards rise and fall with the times.........the questjon is will marvin, you and i see me on bottom again? I pray it will be so! Lol


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> the questjon is will marvin, you and i see me on bottom again? I pray it will be so! Lol


AP poll shows 3 little 10 teams in top 5. No wonder your team is doing so well :razz:.
Chattanooga regards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Chattanooga regards!!!!!!!!!!!


Marvin, who knew (not even the swami) that you had a direct line into Saban's psyche with such a prescient remark (!!!!!!!). Only Saban said it with a little more blue language than exclamation points when he told the team "You @*^!%#^*!#! lightly regarded Chattanooga, and got bit on the derriere for playing $%!&!^*!#! lackadaisical football. Same attitude for All-Bran will get your $%!&!^*!#! beat."

Now with all that prescience of yours, Marvin, what do you reckon in the aftermath of his rant - 47-0 'Bama in the Iron Bowl?

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin, who knew (not even the swami) that you had a direct line into Saban's psyche with such a prescient remark (!!!!!!!). Only Saban said it with a little more blue language than exclamation points when he told the team "You @*^!%#^*!#! lightly regarded Chattanooga, and got bit on the derriere for playing $%!&!^*!#! lackadaisical football. Same attitude for All-Bran will get your $%!&!^*!#! beat."
> 
> Now with all that prescience of yours, Marvin, what do you reckon in the aftermath of his rant - 47-0 'Bama in the Iron Bowl?
> 
> MG



I'm trying to stay focused on the Friday game in the Palouse with the Pirate . 
The 10-1 Huskies will be playing the 8-3 Coug's for the North division title in the 
PAC-12 & the honor of playing either CO or USC for the PAC-12 crown & more 
than likely a trip to the Rose Bowl on New Year's Day. CFP regards !

It's certainly better than some years back when the 0-11 Huskies played the 1-10 
Coug's for the WA Toilet Bowl .


----------



## road kill

Bucky, #5!


----------



## John Robinson

road kill said:


> Bucky, #5!


Three Big 10 teams in the top five, impressive!


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> Three Big 10 teams in the top five, impressive!


only this week till the loser of the OSU vs Mich game gets knocked out, and ten the winner of that gets beat by Wisconsin in the Big 10 Championship game...elimination Saturday coming up

Three teams nobody wants to play right now...Alabama > Wisconsin > USC......the Badgers and the Trojans look like they have their QB situations worked out and are peaking at the right time....Alabama just has the swagger, scary juggernaut...


----------



## road kill

BonMallari said:


> only this week till the loser of the OSU vs Mich game gets knocked out, and ten the winner of that gets beat by Wisconsin in the Big 10 Championship game...elimination Saturday coming up
> 
> Three teams nobody wants to play right now...Alabama > Wisconsin > USC......the Badgers and the Trojans look like they have their QB situations worked out and are peaking at the right time....Alabama just has the swagger, scary juggernaut...


If Penn State wins, the Badgers will play the Nittany Lions in the Big 10 title game.
Interesting!


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> only this week till the loser of the OSU vs Mich game gets knocked out, and ten the winner of that gets beat by Wisconsin in the Big 10 Championship game...elimination Saturday coming up
> 
> Three teams nobody wants to play right now...Alabama > Wisconsin > USC......the Badgers and the Trojans look like they have their QB situations worked out and are peaking at the right time....Alabama just has the swagger, scary juggernaut...


I hope SC carries this momentum through the season and into next season. Amazing what a difference a good quarterback makes. I'm also rooting for Wisconsin.


----------



## willson

road kill said:


> If Penn State wins, the Badgers will play the Nittany Lions in the Big 10 title game.
> Interesting!


The Badgers have to beat Minnesota first.


----------



## jgsanders

Big 10 fellas...welcome to the CFB conversation....we need more of ya....however, keep in mind Meeeeechigan still controls their own destiny. Candidly, WI and PSU are not the 2 best teams in your conference and no one outside of Madison and Sanduskyville are pulling for that scenario. I do think WI might be the second best team in the SEC though.....just keeping the SEC homers honest....haha...

I saw today that LSU is projected to be a participant in the TaxSlayer.com bowl.....cool....congrats....storied tradition that 1 is.....11am EST start on Saturday, New Years Eve.....interrupting the usual Saturday morning cartoons Jacob....at least the 2028 recruits will get to see you in "prime time"!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They wouldn't have won The Bourbon Bowl Saturday. Heck, Bobby Boucher could have played without his high quality H2O & beat LSU. That said, it sure did simplify this coaching search.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> They wouldn't have won The Bourbon Bowl Saturday. Heck, Bobby Boucher could have played without his high quality H2O & beat LSU. That said, it sure did simplify this coaching search.


Who's your top targets not named Herman and Fisher? Don't be afraid to get the offensive minded climber, and get someone who runs a clean program. Would you trust your teenager with Petrino...I wouldn't! 

Welcome to the black lab puppy movement Jacob! My 4 month old Ellie sprints to her "place" stand ready for the bumper.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mine or the alleged ones for LSU? Justin Fuente is mine, but you don't get to him unless they fricked this up immensely. Him & Larry Fedora are supposedly the other 2 in the B category. If we get that far, you'll know. Monday there should be a new HC named. If it's past that, Joe Alleva is probably run out of town because we didn't get our guy. 

I've never owned a black lab before this one. Started with gunner thrown marks yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, I like Kevin Sumlin. I hope he stays. Like EdA said, he brings creditability to TAMU. l get aggravated with him at times. Things went downhill again this year. I think he has done well given all the injuries. There are only two coaches in the SEC that have won at least eight games over the last five years.

I don't understand your position but everybody is entitled to an opinion. But I don't agree with yours. Apparently you have vasilated on this.
Where is the spell check?


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I've never owned a black lab before this one. Started with gunner thrown marks yesterday.


Here's hoping you and 'Cutty settle into that same sort of playful rapprochement when the 'Who's new coach is announced this weekend as the old coach from the former girls school in Tallahassee. (No, not the reincarnation in Red Stick of Darrell Mudra...)

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Cutty, Say it ain't so.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I've never owned a black lab before this one. Started with gunner thrown marks yesterday.


As the great Nate Newton once said "once you go black you'll never go back."


----------



## BonMallari

Even though my Horns are in a down cycle, I sure do miss the Texas vs Texas A&M rivalry weekend that was held during Thanksgiving weekend. It was so one sided until my brother started attending TAMU and it brought a rivalry within our family like no other. Most of the time the outcome of the game was lost in the back and forth banter that seemed to last long after the final gun had sounded.

One of the great traditions lost due to an unfortunate and tragic accident was the Aggie bonfire. It was surreal and you didn't even have to be an Aggie fan or alumnus to appreciate its significance in history

Here's to all the rivalry games this weekend,may your team do well and give you the outcome you want


----------



## Migillicutty

Wayne Nutt said:


> Cutty, Say it ain't so.


It ain't so, not yet anyway. Jimbo turned them down but they may be coming back with even more money. They are getting desperate.


----------



## bamajeff

ESPN saying Herman to LSU is all but done, but some think this rumor was started by Texas boosters to get the UT admin to fire Strong.


----------



## Migillicutty

I don't know about Herman and how close he is to making a deal. I do know Jimbo was their first choice and he turned them down, so far. I hope the Herman rumor is true. I'd like for this to be over with.


----------



## roseberry

Can't see jimbo leaving for lsu.......he is at florida state. I think fsu is better job.

Tom herman reports are interesting and coach O sure had a good night tonight!

Wayne, any further considerations after a sheelackin' this evening?


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Can't see jimbo leaving for lsu.......he is at florida state. I think fsu is better job.
> 
> Tom herman reports are interesting and coach O sure had a good night tonight!
> 
> Wayne, any further considerations after a sheelackin' this evening?


Its a much better job. Wins since 1980 358 to 290, more titles, longest bowl streak in the NCAA, I could go on. However sometimes the money just gets so crazy it's hard to say no. Basically what I heard was LSU offered a package worth in excess of 7mm per with all the incentives (housing allowance, etc). Jimbo didn't ask for more money from FSU, just wanted a few assurances, more money for consulting staff positions, and to make sure they were on target for the new academic support center he wants. All the other facility asks have already been completed. It seems those demands were met. He told LSU no and they moved on to Herman. Hopefully Herman says yes and this is over.

Ive also heard he is very high on UTs list but I don't see him turning down LSU and going to Texas but you never know.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> Wayne, any further considerations after a sheelackin' this evening?


I don't know Swami but I've been thinking maybe instead of changing coaches why not just change conferences, maybe the Big 12 of 10 teams.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

No I don't want to change coaches


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> I don't know Swami but I've been thinking maybe instead of changing coaches why not just change conferences, maybe the Big 12 of 10 teams.


Doc, I can't believe you would utter such blasphemous talk about the mighty, storied, hallowed, rich, SEC...even if it's in jest. We have heard Cracker and Jacob preach the good word of the SEC from high ground right here on this forum regarding the conference's superiority in facilities, speed, coaches' salaries, yada yada yada. Why the very power of the SEC patch on a football jersey is known to make grown men crumble in fear. 

Update....I don't know what this means.....but Herman's cell phone voicemail is the _Wabash Canonball _followed by him yelling "hook 'em horns!" One of UT's private jets is in Memphis today too...hmmm

LSU...who pays more than anyone, puts more players in the NFL, and has the coveted SEC patch can't get a coach from the lowly ACC or a non power 5 school to return a phone call? What is the world coming too?!?

Rumor has it, Joe Alleva can't find a professional to update his resume either....everyone keeps asking him "how in the hell do you expect me to gloss over the Les Smiles debacle jackwagon?" 

Sorry to kick a man when he's down Jacob! I just couldn't resist the irony of the situation though. 

Gonna be a great weekend for college football fans! Enjoy!


----------



## EdA

Without the dreaded vote of confidence Ed Orgeron and Charlie Strong twist slowly in the wind as Tom Herman rumors swirl. Some even have UT's private jet arriving in Memphis today to offer him a king's ransom.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Without the dreaded vote of confidence Ed Orgeron and Charlie Strong twist slowly in the wind as Tom Herman rumors swirl. Some even have UT's private jet arriving in Memphis today to offer him a king's ransom.


This is what happens when UT has a new Chancellor, new President, and an interim AD, all who have never dealt with a situation of this magnitude. What's sad is that UT could get left at the jewelers looking for the right ring to pop the question to the state beauty queen, while an out of stater has already whisked her off and eloped....

word is that Greg Fenves the new UT president wants to give Charley a chance...

the only way the BMD get their way is to exercise their financial clout...

in Texas long storied career, they have NEVER hired the name coach, they have always settled for the safe play..Their current action or inaction suggests that the trend will continue


----------



## EdA

If Texas manages to beat TCU and save Charlie's job I can already hear the chant coming from the Memorial Stadium faithful, "we're 6 & 6, we're 6 & 6!"....;-)


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Without Tom Herman rumors swirl. Some even have UT's private jet arriving in Memphis today to offer him a king's ransom.


In mempho.......where he got thumped again!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> In mempho.......where he got thumped again!


It appears they will give Charlie another year where they are now chanting in the stands "we're 5 & 7, we're 5 & 7"! As TCU goes up by 22 with 7 minutes remaining, Hook Em Horns......:lol::lol::lol:

And if Charlie retains his job the other 9 members of the Big 12 give a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## jgsanders

EdA said:


> It appears they will give Charlie another year where they are now chanting in the stands "we're 5 & 7, we're 5 & 7"! As TCU goes up by 22 with 7 minutes remaining, Hook Em Horns......:lol::lol::lol:


very uninspiring performance from UT. Not what I expected from the players. TCU's starting QB went out and they allow the frogs to just run it down their throats in the 4th. I think we can all agree Strong is a class act and stand up guy, but it's hard to see progress in Austin.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> very uninspiring performance from UT. Not what I expected from the players. TCU's starting QB went out and they allow the frogs to just run it down their throats in the 4th. I think we can all agree Strong is a class act and stand up guy, but it's hard to see progress in Austin.


One can only appreciate this in the context of the arrogant Texas fans who believe that they are the chosen ones who have a manifest destiny to be the greatest of all time.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

John, Maybe you could focus your attention on Arkansas and Bret B. They are 7-5 this year. Previous years:3-9, 7-6, 8-5. So his best year of four has been 8-5.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think Charlie is gone. But who will they get? And Houston lost to Memphis. Houston is 9-3 with loses to SMU, Navy and Memphis. Apparently he is still in great demand. i guess we'll know early next week.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> John, Maybe you could focus your attention on Arkansas and Bret B.


wayne, i have only attempted to help with acceptance of the inevitable. no more questions or commentary on aggiestuff from me!


----------



## Franco

An announcement is supposed to be mad this weekend on the future coach at LSU. 

Here is to hoping Coach Orgeron gets the job!


----------



## bamajeff

Franco said:


> An announcement is supposed to be mad this weekend on the future coach at LSU.
> 
> Here is to hoping Coach Orgeron gets the job!


Looks like you're going to get your wish. Press conf. at 1:00


----------



## Migillicutty

Like I said all along, hiring a coach isn't as easy as boosters think it is. The arrogance typically gets them. That isn't exclusive to LSU by any means. Jimbo turned down close to 2mm more per year because he didn't want to take a step down. Herman isn't ready to commit and looks like he prefers the Texas job if it becomes available so they are down to their third option and have panicked and will stuck with Ed O. I like Orgeron but most LSU fans will be very disappointed in this hire. 

On another note if Herman probabaly should have taken the job. The luster is already starting to wear off. He probably already knows where he stands with UT but if it and it falls through he made a bad choice.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> An announcement is supposed to be mad this weekend on the future coach at LSU.
> 
> Here is to hoping Coach Orgeron gets the job!


For once we agree! I think it would be a mistake to pass over him for a grass is greener coach from another school. He's a great coach, his players play their hearts out for him.


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> For once we agree! I think it would be a mistake to pass over him for a grass is greener coach from another school. He's a great coach, his players play their hearts out for him.


Yep! I much prefer Coach O to Fisher and Herman.

He wanted the job, Herman would have possibly taken it for the money. LSU wasn't going to allow Herman to play them like a fiddle. 

Though LSU lost to Florida when the Back ran the wrong way on the final play at the one yard line, the team was solid and played with emotion. Herman lost to SMU, Navy and Memphis. Plus, Coach O is one of us!


----------



## bamajeff

Franco said:


> Yep! I much prefer Coach O to Fisher and Herman.
> 
> He wanted the job, Herman would have possibly taken it for the money. LSU wasn't going to allow Herman to play them like a fiddle.
> 
> Though LSU lost to Florida when the Back ran the wrong way on the final play at the one yard line, the team was solid and played with emotion. Herman lost to SMU, Navy and Memphis. Plus, Coach O is one of us!


Maybe hiring 'one of us' will work out for you better than it did for Bama in the post-Bryant years.


----------



## Franco

bamajeff said:


> Maybe hiring 'one of us' will work out for you better than it did for Bama in the post-Bryant years.


I hear ya. I was living in Tuscaloosa County when Shula was HC and remember Perkins well. Though they did win a NC in 91. I just think Coach O has the passion for the job and the experience.


----------



## jgsanders

And the Tom Herman haters come out of the closet...

I'm pretty sure he has won more games this year than any other D1 school in the state of Texas....at a non power 5 school....I also seem to remember them taking FSU behind this structure the last time they played....


----------



## EdA

The hiring of Orgeron and the firing of Strong would make it seem almost certain that Tom Herman will be UT's next head coach.


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> And the Tom Herman haters come out of the closet...
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won more games this year than any other D1 school in the state of Texas....at a non power 5 school....I also seem to remember them taking FSU behind this structure the last time they played....


I don't think it's hating on Tom Herman, to think Coach O is the better man for the LSU post. I just think he's a heck of a coach, and believe he would have done great at USC, but they went with Kiffin instead.


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> I don't think it's hating on Tom Herman, to think Coach O is the better man for the LSU post. I just think he's a heck of a coach, and believe he would have done great at USC, but they went with Kiffin instead.


IIRC, Orgeron was interim after Kiffin was fired and they ended up hiring Sarkisian.


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> The hiring of Orgeron and the firing of Strong would make it seem almost certain that Tom Herman will be UT's next head coach.


Herman will in all probability be a great coach at UT. He seems to prefer Texas schools. Could be a win/win for UT and LSU.


----------



## John Robinson

bamajeff said:


> IIRC, Orgeron was interim after Kiffin was fired and they ended up hiring Sarkisian.


Yeah, I knew that, that's what I meant. Just sitting out in a cold duck blind with freezing fingers.


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> Herman will in all probability be a great coach at UT. He seems to prefer Texas schools. Could be a win/win for UT and LSU.


He was a graduate assistant there under Mack in 2000, got a Master's degree there, coached at Texas State and Texas Lutheran and reportedly has great rapport with Texas high school coaches, he probably wishes he could take his QB with him.


----------



## Marvin S

The great University of Texas just got played like a pawn shop fiddle!


----------



## John Robinson

Beyond the LSU and UT coaching drama, there's lots of good college football today and some interesting games and upsets yesterday. I thought Washington looked dominant against a good WSU team, LSU convinced me Coach O is their guy and Air Force played well against Boise State.

Later today USC plays arch rival ND and I think there's a nice rivalry game in the Big Ten, finally can Auburn make a game of it against Alabama?


----------



## jgsanders

Notice how quiet Jacob is...he knows what just happened...he knows football...

Tom Herman with that LSU defense is a stinkin' home run. Next level Bayou Begals and im not joking even a little bit

They hired a guy with a losing record as a head coach. A defensive guy. A "really nice guy and good coach"

Kinda sounds like Strong who just got let go...

Not a next level HBC for LSU. Bama is happy though....


----------



## Rick Hall

Migillicutty said:


> I like Orgeron but most LSU fans will be very disappointed in this hire.


Not this one. Surprised after the FL loss, but glad he got the chance.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Notice how quiet Jacob is...he knows what just happened...he knows football...
> 
> Tom Herman with that LSU defense is a stinkin' home run. Next level Bayou Begals and im not joking even a little bit
> 
> They hired a guy with a losing record as a head coach. A defensive guy. A "really nice guy and good coach"
> 
> Kinda sounds like Strong who just got let go...
> 
> Not a next level HBC for LSU. Bama is happy though....


Because winning is no longer a priority @ LSU, this is what happens. From a MENSA member to the village idiot who needs subtitles for the majority of The English Speaking World to understand what he's saying. From the next it coach to one who couldn't get the job @ Syracuse. You fired a National Championship Winning HC in Sept to hire a DL coach??!! Curley Hallman was a more legitimate hire than this. The absolute worst hire in LSU history. LSU went bargain shopping on Black Friday for a HC. They basically bought the discounted candy bar from The Dollar Store over Ghirardelli. Because winning is no longer a priority @ LSU, we will have a New HCing Search in 3-4 years. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

http://gridironnow.com/tom-herman-lsu-coaching-job-joe-alleva/


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> The great University of Texas just got played like a pawn shop fiddle!


Not really they got their guy which did not happen with their last coaching hire.Was he expensive? Hell yes but if he can go 9-3 at Houston what can he do with that sleeping giant in Austin? UT fans are giddy and should be, Big 12 beware, sorry the Aggies weren't in the market for his services, scoring points will not be a problem......TCU 31 UT 9, unbelievable!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> The great University of Texas just got played like a pawn shop fiddle!


By who?? I don't get this one. How so?


----------



## roseberry

"Official disappointment" by the man in tan!

Buckeyes(not in conf ch game) thump the 3rd ranked power that was recently thumped by Iowa(who lost to ndsu as foretold by a swami) how does iowa beat you and you get ranked 3 anyway?

Harbaugh takes time off to recruit, plan satellite camps and climb trees.


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Not really they got their guy which did not happen with their last coaching hire.Was he expensive? Hell yes but if he can go 9-3 at Houston what can he do with that sleeping giant in Austin? UT fans are giddy and should be, Big 12 beware, sorry the Aggies weren't in the market for his services, scoring points will not be a problem......TCU 31 UT 9, unbelievable!


Putting it in horse talk, UH is like going to Longacres & watching a Grade 1 race paying $200K vs going to 
Santa Anita & watching the same for a million. Much different horses & more quality in the competition. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> By who?? I don't get this one. How so?


Jacob, I worked for a couple of very large companies, the similarity between the strivers & where they 
desire to go is very similar. The lengths some will go to gain power are amazing. The guy from Houston 
wanted the TX job so he used the LSU offer to get CS fired as the UT folks were salivating over a coach 
that goes 9-3? If Charly isn't fired there is no job available. I think he was fired because for reasons other 
than the poor record.


----------



## EdA

Charlie Strong was fired because he had a losing record at a university that is not accustomed to losing, That a desirable replacement was available was only part of the equation. The University of Houston is not exactly a great gig, check their record for the past 30 years. There are several jobs available, one in Waco where Baylor is floundering and the Baptists have plenty of money. LSU choked on the price tag, Texas, Baylor, and my alma mater would not and in the case of UT did not.


----------



## Migillicutty

One thing I have to give LSU credit for is not paying Herman more than 5mm per. That is ludicrous for a coach who has done nothing except win a few big regular season games. What a colossal joke. These schools are ruining college football. Thanks Bama. 

In other news FSU is once again SEC east champs (not that that is a big accomplishment). It sure is nice beating UF for the 4th straight year. These seniors have never lost to UF or UM. Go Noles. Doak was rocking tonight.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> One thing I have to give LSU credit for is not paying Herman more than 5mm per. That is ludicrous for a coach who has done nothing except win a few big regular season games. What a colossal joke. These schools are ruining college football. Thanks Bama.
> 
> In other news FSU is once again SEC east champs (not that that is a big accomplishment). It sure is nice beating UF for the 4th straight year. These seniors have never lost to UF or UM. Go Noles. Doak was rocking tonight.



Texas set the pay scale quite a few years ago when they paid Mack 5M...Charley was getting 5M, if you replace him then you have to give his replacement at least that much ++ ....Nobody would take the Texas job for a dime less than what they were already paying

and Marvin you are dead wrong about UT getting played...Charley got fired because he didn't produce...bottom line...he might have gotten hired for other reasons besides his resume, but he did NOTHING with something..


----------



## EdA

I am always amused how passionate people can be about how other people spend their money. The athletes get paid too much, the coaches get paid too much, blah blah blah.......does not matter to me how UT spends their money, why does it matter to anyone not affiliated with and a financial supporter of that university?
http://sportsday.dallasnews.com/col...nowstorm-learning-from-mack-brown-urban-meyer


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> One thing I have to give LSU credit for is not paying Herman more than 5mm per. That is ludicrous for a coach who has done nothing except win a few big regular season games. What a colossal joke. These schools are ruining college football. Thanks Bama.


I totally agree with your assessment of the value of Tom Herman. I have previously noted on the thread questions I have regarding his value. I'm not sure what Alabama has to do with the value of Tom Herman. From where I sit this situation is simple, it just seems there are 4 million Alabama fans Nationwide who are all willing to kick in ten bucks anytime coach Saban needs another 40 Mill.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Well I don't get to say much about my Kentucky Wildcats but they are 7-5 and 5-5 in the SEC. They came a long way i the last few years. Beating Louisville after being a 27 point underdog was great.


----------



## roseberry

Is it interesting to anyone here that the "offensive genius" hung 182 yards on the tide! That big scary boogback ( petway hiz name?) Managed 17........he's good

Congrats on winning the east cutty. Acc wins 3 of 4 as dawgs, gators and cocky fail. However the wildcats win the heisman for someone other than the guy i posted i was terrified of two weeks ago.(same guy that scored eleven td's against the winner of the east)


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> I totally agree with your assessment of the value of Tom Herman. I have previously noted on the thread questions I have regarding his value. I'm not sure what Alabama has to do with the value of Tom Herman. From where I sit this situation is simple, it just seems there are 4 million Alabama fans Nationwide who are all willing to kick in ten bucks anytime coach Saban needs another 40 Mill.


What constitutes value to anyone is what they are willing to pay, this isn't the Shopping Network it is bigtime college football with tens of millions going through top programs every year. For me 2.6 million for a Bugatti would not constitute value but to Bil Gates that is chump change.

http://www.caranddriver.com/bugatti


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> and Marvin you are dead wrong about UT getting played


Bon - that's what it looks like - if it quacks like a duck .



EdA said:


> What constitutes value to anyone is what they are willing to pay, this isn't the Shopping Network it is bigtime college football with tens of millions going through top programs every year. For me 2.6 million for a Bugatti would not constitute value but to Bil Gates that is chump change.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/bugatti


We have a lot of those techy billionaires around here, Bill Gates, Paul Allen, Jeff Bezos, Ballmer among them along with lesser 
lights. The level of reverence toward them is fairly low, but they are very good at getting on the public teat when it comes to 
the funding of their enterprises. 

As for pay, I don't care except, in many cases, they come back to the public for funding of to many other things.


----------



## Franco

Not sure how I feel about Lane Kiffen becoming LSU's next OC. 

Didn't care for the way he dumped Tenn for USC but also realize that he may be the best OC we can get. 

Watching the SEC Channel this morning, it appears Kiffen is tired of working with Saban, to put it mildly. 

And, will DC Aranda head for UT? 

Got to love this time of year in College Football. ;-)


----------



## jgsanders

Great weekend in college football...lots of drama for sure...

I wasn't convinced the defensive minded Gamecock head ball Coach, Wille Munkachunk, could keep Clemson's offense in check and manage to stay balanced on offense....but...I was wrong...

Of the 7 yards of offense they mustered in the 1st quarter....3 were running and 4 were passing...nice balance Coach! And you only allowed DW4 6 touchdowns and in just over 2 quarters of action....good times Willy!


----------



## John Robinson

With #2 Ohio State playing #4 Michigan, Washington trying to show they still belong in playoff consideration, FSU, Auburn-Alsbama, Clemson, the USC-Notre Dame rivalry, there was a lot of very interesting college football to talk about, this site really does feel SEC oriented, as the last pages is nothing but the LSU coaching drama. Personally I like LSU, Arkansas and Alabama, I think Jacob will really like the Ogeron pic a year from now, but nobody piping in on the other games? 

I've got a question for those knowledgeable about Alabama; given that Bama fan can rightly be very confident in their team beating anybody, is there one team in the top ten they would be worried about? Put another way, which team in the top ten would stand the best chance of beating Alabama? To narrow it down, Washington, Ohio State or Michigan?

Edit: I see JG Sanders just posted a non LSU or Texas thread, good job, though I don't understand the post.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Gump fans, please tell me about the DuBose years & how y'all got through them. That's exactly what I have to look forward to @ this point.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Gump fans, please tell me about the DuBose years & how y'all got through them. That's exactly what I have to look forward to @ this point.


I'm not as involved with LSU football as you are, not by a long shot, but I believe Coach O will win you over, over the next few seasons. He lost to games to two teams that were ranked higher at the time. He gave Alabama a hard game, and they seem like a jagurnaught this year, and you finished off with a rout against another tough team. Did you expect Coach O to go undefeated this year? Give him time, he's a great recruiter and a good coach, wish he was still at SC.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Gump fans, please tell me about the DuBose years & how y'all got through them. That's exactly what I have to look forward to @ this point.


Jacob,
I can't talk about it..........much. The mixed emotion of the season he beat spurrier's gators in the regular season and then again in the sec championship game is the worst a fan can feel. You relish the win but know you will be subjected to another season of pitiful. Then after it's over, even decades later, you will post on a public forum how you compare him to a person born with a serious birth defect like hydrocephalopathy like as i did a couple of weeks ago.

I apologize to the families of Mike Dubose and W. H. Pat Smith for that post.


----------



## Rick Hall

roseberry said:


> The mixed emotion of the season he beat spurrier's gators in the regular season and then again in the sec championship game is the worst a fan can feel. You relish the win but know you will be subjected to another season of pitiful.


So pretty much just like LSU's Miles era...


----------



## bamajeff

Rick Hall said:


> So pretty much just like LSU's Miles era...


Much less successful than the Miles era. Miles didn't post any 4-win seasons


----------



## BonMallari

Here are my Final Four predictions in no particular order

Alabama

Washington

Wisconsin

Clemson

The committee is going to be put to the test about wanting conference champions and this year they are going to have to put up or shut up


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> Here are my Final Four predictions in no particular order
> 
> Alabama
> 
> Washington
> 
> Wisconsin
> 
> Clemson
> 
> The committee is going to be put to the test about wanting conference champions and this year they are going to have to put up or shut up


Wow, no Ohio State? Too bad we don't have the 8 team playoff yet, I could see three Big Ten teams, one Pac 12, Alabama and Clemson and two others.


----------



## John Robinson

John Robinson said:


> I've got a question for those knowledgeable about Alabama; given that Bama fan can rightly be very confident in their team beating anybody, is there one team in the top ten they would be worried about? Put another way, which team in the top ten would stand the best chance of beating Alabama? To narrow it down, Washington, Ohio State or Michigan?


Bump in case my question got lost on a back page.


----------



## jgsanders

John, this was discussed a few weeks back. Bama ain't scared of nobody is the short answer, and that is well earned. I think Rose mentioned Louisville and their QB, but they have gone backwards since. If you are looking for some one to poke the bear (elephant), it ain't gonna be this Clemson fan. Their punter scares me. 

Everyone pushing Coach O reminds of me when I was single and folks would try to set me up with one their friends. "She's got a great personality...you'll warm right to her, just give it some time...hometown girl". Translation = 300lb, hairy, cross eyed beast.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Bump in case my question got lost on a back page.


The simple answer is no but RTF does not allow brief answers. Choose your option with Alabama, would you prefer to die from drowning or hanging. The only hope an opponent would have is that the entire Alabama team was affected by food poisoning or norovirus.


----------



## John Robinson

Ok between Washington, Clemson and Ohio State, who would put up the biggest fight?


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> John, this was discussed a few weeks back. Bama ain't scared of nobody is the short answer, and that is well earned. I think Rose mentioned Louisville and their QB, but they have gone backwards since. If you are looking for some one to poke the bear (elephant), it ain't gonna be this Clemson fan. Their punter scares me.
> 
> Everyone pushing Coach O reminds of me when I was single and folks would try to set me up with one their friends. "She's got a great personality...you'll warm right to her, just give it some time...hometown girl". Translation = 300lb, hairy, cross eyed beast.


I know he failed as a head coach a long time ago, but since then he has had good runs as assistant coach positions with USC and LSU, two pretty big programs, went undefeated as interim HC at SC and 5-2 at LSU, with losses against teams ranked higher.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Ok between Washington, Clemson and Ohio State, who would put up the biggest fight?


If there is a soap opera about the movement of Kiffin to LSU there is a chance for all. I think the best chance is they have 
to go against Wisky in the opener in a slugfest & one of the 2/3 teams beats them the following week. Either Clemson or WA.
If you're not a conference champ you should not be in the playoff! 

The way this year is playing out it really says a lot for an 8 team playoff to insure 
the best team prevails in the end.


----------



## Tim Mc

Seems like you contradicted yourself there Marvin. Only conference champions get in but expand to 8 teams to make sure the best team gets in? I think I see your point though. 
There is no team able to play at the Tide's level this year, not for four quarters anyway. The only hope is for Bama to play down a notch or two , which they have at least once every year for the last few. If they do that against a playoff team they'll get beat. I'm not betting on it happening though. 
Really impressed by Washington, it might very well be to my team's detriment but I'd like to see them make the playoffs. 
The committee has their work cut out for them that's for sure.


----------



## road kill

John Robinson said:


> Ok between Washington, Clemson and Ohio State, who would put up the biggest fight?


Wisconsin!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> I'm not as involved with LSU football as you are, not by a long shot, but I believe Coach O will win you over, over the next few seasons. He lost to games to two teams that were ranked higher at the time. He gave Alabama a hard game, and they seem like a jagurnaught this year, and you finished off with a rout against another tough team. Did you expect Coach O to go undefeated this year? Give him time, he's a great recruiter and a good coach, wish he was still at SC.


There was no excuse for the gayturd game being competitive. They were decimated with injuries & LSU was basically a 2 TD favorite. Worst loss against the spread in 16 years & best win by UF against it in 40. A HC & the short fill in role aren't the same. I expected to lose 2 during the stretch. I didn't expect the combined score to be 10 points for LSU. The SEC is down this year. 



roseberry said:


> Jacob,
> I can't talk about it..........much. The mixed emotion of the season he beat spurrier's gators in the regular season and then again in the sec championship game is the worst a fan can feel. You relish the win but know you will be subjected to another season of pitiful. Then after it's over, even decades later, you will post on a public forum how you compare him to a person born with a serious birth defect like hydrocephalopathy like as i did a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I apologize to the families of Mike Dubose and W. H. Pat Smith for that post.


Crazy enough, I remember that year. I gave y'all 0 chance to go into The Swamp, but it happened. I see a lot of pitiful on the horizon. Bad times.


----------



## roseberry

Four teams is plenty. If a team wishes to get in all they need to do is win their games. Alabama needs to beat florida next Saturday afternoon. By doing so they are in........so i guess the sec championship game IS a "playoff game".

Was ohio state and michigan not a playoff game. Not to belittle the points of those who want an expanded playoff but didn't we begin this thread in late july with about 120 teams and all our favorite teams IN the playoff? 

Didn't we just see #2 tosu play very close to sparty last week and big 10 conf championship participant penn state roll sparty by 40 or so? Makes .one think nittany may be in if they win?


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Four teams is plenty. If a team wishes to get in all they need to do is win their games. Alabama needs to beat florida next Saturday afternoon. By doing so they are in........so i guess the sec championship game IS a "playoff game".
> 
> Was ohio state and michigan not a playoff game. Not to belittle the points of those who want an expanded playoff but didn't we begin this thread in late july with about 120 teams and all our favorite teams IN the playoff?
> 
> Didn't we just see #2 tosu play very close to sparty last week and big 10 conf championship participant penn state roll sparty by 40 or so? Makes .one think nittany may be in if they win?


I really want a 16 team playoff, if Division I schools can handle a 24 team playoff, 16 is certainly doable.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I really want a 16 team playoff, if Division I schools can handle a 24 team playoff, 16 is certainly doable.


And i prefer the 120 team playoff where a game on Sept 1st is as important as any other for a championship.

Too old for more change here!


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Didn't we just see #2 tosu play very close to sparty last week and big 10 conf championship participant penn state roll sparty by 40 or so? Makes one think nittany may be in if they win?


I agree, Rose, and the Nittanies get in at the expense most likely of Marvin's Wusskies. The Sparty scores comparison reminds me of 'Bama vs. StarkVegas Bullies in the old days followed the next week by All Bran vs. the Bullies. State would play 'Bama within a touchdown and empty their wagon and then a week later, depleted and spent, MSU would surrender about 65 points to a far inferior (to 'Bama) All Bran. Then 'Bama would pound Auburn a couple weeks after that en route to yet another national championship.

I'm thinking 'Bama, Clemps, tOSzoo and Urban Myther, and Penn State (if they win - Wusskies in if _*they*_ win and Penn State loses).

Oh, and one last swamioligical comment: When UcheaT (Tennessee) got a new DC this year with my boy Shoopy, Our Jacob called it the hire of the year next to Aranda going to the 'Who. Well, poor shellshocked Shoopy - almost 2,000 yards total offense allowed by his defense in the last three games including those juggernautical machines, Kentucky and Vanderbilt. As 'Bama graduate Gomer Pyle, USMC, would say: Shazaam!, Sergeant Carter (Botch Jones) ain't gonna be real happy 'bout that, Duke! ... Of course Sarge may be the next "retiree" from the ranks of SEC coaches.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> Really impressed by Washington,


There most impressive win was Stanford - I'm not seeing that quality of play now.



roseberry said:


> Four teams is plenty.


It would be a self serving & natural thing for you & crackerd to feel this way. 
You have won the Battle of the Bull **** & your team is there no matter what. 
Exposing them to a couple more up & comers only threatens that .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Oh, and one last swamioligical comment: When UcheaT (Tennessee) got a new DC this year with my boy Shoopy, Our Jacob called it the hire of the year next to Aranda going to the 'Who. Well, poor shellshocked Shoopy - almost 2,000 yards total offense allowed by his defense in the last three games including those juggernautical machines, Kentucky and Vanderbilt. As 'Bama graduate Gomer Pyle, USMC, would say: Shazaam!, Sergeant Carter (Botch Jones) ain't gonna be real happy 'bout that, Duke! ... Of course Sarge may be the next "retiree" from the ranks of SEC coaches.
> 
> MG


Better players @ VANDY?? I don't know what the problem is, but it's alarming. Is there even a single brick left standing??


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> And i prefer the 120 team playoff where a game on Sept 1st is as important as any other for a championship.
> 
> Too old for more change here!


I think our different positions, Alabama's total dominance from start to finish this year notwithstanding, is a difference between looking at the body of work over the course of a season, versus living the best teams playing right now. The later creates see one season pitting the top contenders against each other. Comparing USC now to USC in the beginning is comparing two different teams. I'm not promoting it, because four losses is just too much, but right now I wouldn't be afraid to put the Trojans against anybody.

I totally get your point, but in that case, I prefer the old pre-BCS bowl system. Let them play the old bowl system, then have the coaches and papers arbitrarily pick a National champion that we can all argue over. Moving to Montana where Montana State or the University of Montana periodically compete in that 24 team playoff for the Bational has opened my eyes to a different way.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> (Washington's) most impressive win was Stanford - I'm not seeing that quality of play now.
> 
> >"Four teams is plenty" - roseberry
> 
> It would be a self serving & natural thing for you & crackerd to feel this way.
> You have won the Battle of the Bull **** & your team is there no matter what.
> Exposing them to a couple more up & comers only threatens that .


Marvin, your munificence is showing in conferring mythical co-championship status on Rose and me for the Battle of the BS title - thank you, thank you very much.

However, I am long on record as advocating for an eight-team CFP - and that predates even the utter annihilation laid on LSU by 'Bama in the national championship game in 2009 when 'Bama was not SEC champion but got invited to the Big Stomp by the BCS on merit that proved utterly (utterly) justifiable.

Actually if the bowl vistas and "student-athletes'" academic requirements could come into harmonic convergence with the idea, I would prefer a 16-team playoff, so that even pretenders like OK Lite and OK Not-So-Lite and Louisville might show what "up and comers" they really are. Or, in Louisville's case, show again what an up-and-comer they *were* until a UK downer takes them a few notches lower on the credibility scale. (Poor Petrino, such great sportsmanship exhibited over the course of the season, especially in not running up the score against 'Cutty's Criminoles - and what does he have to show for it? Losing to the dregs of the SEC and in a down year at that!)

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Better players @ VANDY?? I don't know what the problem is, but it's alarming. Is there even a single brick left standing??


There's not many left standing. Injuries have played a major role in this teams shortcomings, but the past 3 weeks' defensive numbers are beyond mind-boggling. Even with all the injuries (and we have had way more than our fair share), this team has under performed. I put that squarely on the shoulders of Butch. I'm not quite ready to can him like the rest of Volnation, but he's trying real hard to lose my support.


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> It would be a *self serving *& natural thing for you & crackerd to feel this way.
> You have won the *Battle of the Bull **** *& your team is there no matter what.
> Exposing them to a couple more up & comers only threatens that .


ok, ok, ok........you nailed me. *self serving *is my hallmark. 

but:
1. when everyone thought michigan and ohio state were the two best teams a few years ago and we should have a rematch, my call to george lapides memphis talk show said, ''haven't we alreday seen that? give florida a shot." turns out florida woulda beat either by 40!

2. when alabama missed four field goals and lost 9-6 in the "game of the century" i conceded and posted on this board, "alabama had their chance, and blew it." turns out the bcs didn't agree with me and alabama won its 48th national title. but that's how i felt about it.

3. look back at my earlier post about my observations of jim harbaugh's career in totality. i didn't think he would win "the big one" then, i predicted meyer would beat him in more recent posts(satelite camp post) i do not need to see the "man in tan" again to know he will choke. don't waste a 4, 8, 16, 24 playoff spot on him, he was in a playoff game last saturday and we all saw it. not to say that on a "given day" some other outcome would not be possible.

4. i hope when we get what you and john seek, you enjoy late season games where for example, coach saban says, "well we got our 8th win against texas a&m last week! so in order to rest and prepare for the playoff we will be dressing the very deserving 3rd and scout teams and letting our starters stay home and out of trouble for our game against lsu this saturday night in death valley." REST LEBRON NOW CAVS........REST BRADY NOW PATS......the fans wont mind!

5. i don't watch baseball anymore. the lcs was ok i suppose. but now when a wildcard wins the world series i HATE it! no business being there imo.

6. everyone would like to see the trojans play alabama right now, if you don't believe it just ask a trojan. he will say......"bring on the tide!!!!!". then he'll run to the locker room, suck his thumb and ask his mama to change his diaper!

7. if i get to marshal a trial you participate in someday marv just be like everyone else and don't say thanks.......i just do it to serve myself!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Since John so rightly pointed out the SEC bent to this thread I thought I'd point out the ACC is 10-2 against the SEC on rivavrly weekend since 2014. Jimbo is 9-1 against the SEC since becoming head coach at FSU. Carry on.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> ok, ok, ok........you nailed me.  *self serving *is my hallmark.
> 
> 
> 4. i hope when we get what you and john seek, you enjoy late season games where for example, ;-)


There was nothing personal toward you or crackerd in the remark, just that it serves AL well at this time as they are 
considered the largest dog on the porch. 

Education is about improvement over time. I believe that's why these young men go to college, but I could be wrong. 
That given - there are teams that have improved immensely over the season after poor starts. Should they not be given 
a chance to strut their wares? While I say at present only conference champs should be allowed, that would change with 
a broader & more inclusionary process. You've been around long enough that you should know that all efforts are not 
rewarded immediately but that the smart person keeps trying? Works quite well at the FCS level, ask Carson Wentz.


----------



## Dan Storts

The Big 12, 10 and SEC can fill any stadium. If 3 or 4 lose and OU wins, which lost to OSU, look for them to be in. Games are in Atlanta, Phoenix and Tampa. Revenue is the driving factor beyond the quality of the team and 3/4 full stadiums don't play.


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> it serves AL well at this time as they are considered the largest dog on th there are teams that have improved immensely over the season after poor starts. Should they not be given
> a chance to strut their wares?


Yes...let's get everyone a participation trophy! Or maybe a "most improved and go get'em next year ribbon"? 

Rose is right, 4 is more than enough. We have crowned the right champion so far every year. Nothing broke, nothing to complain about. Bama and Clemson each played 15 games last year...that's enough...


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Since John so rightly pointed out the SEC bent to this thread I thought I'd point out the ACC is 10-2 against the SEC on rivavrly weekend since 2014. Jimbo is 9-1 against the SEC since becoming head coach at FSU. Carry on.


unless he draws kentucky in the bowl game, he will still be 9-1 next september when fsu quarterback franscois becomes fsu quarterback frans-was!;-)

marv, nothing personal taken.....just smack talk!;-)


----------



## Migillicutty

Frenchy will be the best QB Bamer has seen since swag Kelly lit them up. I wouldn't count your chickens just yet.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, I agree with you, throws a nice ball for sure. But maybe Marlon Humphrey will be a No. 1 draft choice of some poor-scouting NFL team by next September and 'Bama might actually have a coverage corner that can defend against the sideline route, the back shoulder throw, the inverted flag - whatever you want to throw at him, Humphrey's almost guaranteed to give it up. But 'Bama still wins with him advertised as a 5-star corner and certain first-round pick as an underclassman.



Marvin S said:


> You've been around long enough that you should know that all efforts are not
> rewarded immediately but that the smart person keeps trying? Works quite well at the FCS level, ask Carson Wentz.


Marvin, it did work out quite well for Wentz, especially given that he played all of about one full season, all told, at NoDak State between injuries and redshirting. By the way, when he played in them thar "FCS level" playoffs a couple years ago, Mr. Wentz as QB was outshone if not overshadowed in a quarterfinal game by one Alexander Ross of Coastal Carolina, who has a pretty strong retrieverite pedigree himself of being "the smart (and athletic) person who keeps on trying" - that being that he's another quarterbacking grandson of Mr. A. Nelson Sills. Right, YBB Glenda?

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Brad Turner said:


> There's not many left standing. Injuries have played a major role in this teams shortcomings, but the past 3 weeks' defensive numbers are beyond mind-boggling. Even with all the injuries (and we have had way more than our fair share), this team has under performed. I put that squarely on the shoulders of Butch. I'm not quite ready to can him like the rest of Volnation, but he's trying real hard to lose my support.


Brad,
As a Clemson fan, I too hope Butch sticks around...we are getting some really good talent form TN down here for 2017...

All three of these elite prospects are coming to Clemson from the state of Tennessee. I'm betting Tee Higgins starts game 1 in tiger town. 



And let's not forget the #1QB according 247 sports in 2017 cycle and former UT commit, current Clemson commit...Hunter Johnson

http://247sports.com/Player/Hunter-Johnson-32003


----------



## crackerd

sanders, them chaps look shall we say too spiffy for the "Auburn With a Lake" football program. Also, in the recruiting world, Mr. Football in Tennessee is often equated, to quote Frank Deford, with recognition as "the world's tallest midget." 'Bama's got one of them (I think still) on the roster and he's moved up to maybe 5th string OLB.

MG


----------



## roseberry

Brad, wayne is in a similar situation and my intervention was thwarted with him.

Just allow me to offer one tidbit for your contemplation:
--denial is the first step in a twelve step program..........don't ask me how i know this!


----------



## BonMallari

I think the AP poll just showed us what the Bowl Selection committee wants

1. Alabama

2. Ohio St

3. Clemson

4. Washington

5. Michigan

6. Wisconsin


if all the favorites win out I don't think that order will change


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tom Herman to win a National Championship in 4 years @ Texas.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Tom Herman to win a National Championship in 4 years @ Texas.



First Things First

1. convince D'Onta Foreman to come back for one more year (highly unlikely)

2. salvage some kind of a recruiting class which includes some depth at QB, Buechele looked great early but faltered down the stretch, they may need to put Jerome Heard back at QB and at least let him compete for the job

3. next year become bowl eligible

4. avoid embarrassment against OU


If Herman is the recruiter his reputation claims he is, then at least returning to the conversation about championships can be started


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> sanders, them chaps look shall we say too spiffy for the "Auburn With a Lake" football program. Also, in the recruiting world, Mr. Football in Tennessee is often equated, to quote Frank Deford, with recognition as "the world's tallest midget." 'Bama's got one of them (I think still) on the roster and he's moved up to maybe 5th string OLB.
> 
> MG


Cracker, I understand the joke, but just a little background on me and my experiences with Alabama folk....

My father worked for Michelin Tire Co. and was one of the ones who helped open the Dothan AL plant back in the late 70's and early 80's. Some of my youth was spent in south AL. The folks we met in in small towns in AL were some of the nicest most down to earth folks we ever met, most are/were Bama fans. Great people! As I grew older, I also encountered the "big city" Birmingham and out of towner Bama fans. 

See where this is going yet....the truth is...if I had spent my entire youth in AL, I would be an Auburn fan and alumni. If I had spent my youth in Texas, I would be an A&M guy. 

The very notion that someone is to "spiffy" for a land grant school or and A&M school....well...I hope those up and coming TN players know what mighty Alabama thinks of them and their accomplishments. They are welcome at little Ol' Clemandson next year and every year.


----------



## Brad Turner

jgsanders said:


> Brad,
> As a Clemson fan, I too hope Butch sticks around...we are getting some really good talent form TN down here for 2017...
> 
> All three of these elite prospects are coming to Clemson from the state of Tennessee. I'm betting Tee Higgins starts game 1 in tiger town.
> 
> 
> And let's not forget the #1QB according 247 sports in 2017 cycle and former UT commit, current Clemson commit...Hunter Johnson
> 
> http://247sports.com/Player/Hunter-Johnson-32003


I wish Tee was still committed to us, but if he doesn't put on some serious weight he won't last long. I've watched he and Rodgers play several times and really like them both.

Skill players haven't been lacking for us. We need to recruit some linemen.


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> Cracker, I understand the joke, but just a little background on me and my experiences with Alabama folk....
> 
> My father worked for Michelin Tire Co. and was one of the ones who helped open the Dothan AL plant back in the late 70's and early 80's. Some of my youth was spent in south AL...


 sanders, C'mon man! - next you're going to tell us you were a regular competitor in the greased pig contest at the National Peanut Festival in Dothan and rode bareback on the boll weevil statue over to Enterprise. Hey, we ain't gulled that easily.

Nah, let you in on a little secret: I'm a land grant wannabe myself - used to spend parts of every summer in Starkville, getting nickel butter pecan ice cream cones at the A&M Dairy (yes, from the days when MSU was Mississippi A&M - unlike All Bran which used to be known as API - Alabama Polytechnic Institute) and roaming Oktibbeha County with my best summer buddy, the football coach's son. Fully expected to join in the football frolic down on Highway 82W, but alas I wasn't spiffy enough in the athleticism department even for State during its "downest" years (short end of a 74-0 score vs. Houston, for example)...

But apropos of your time spent...wherever, just remember as the great Mr. Brook Benton sang






about the infamous insect alluded to above, "You gotta have a home...gotta have a home."

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Some reporter asked Saban about losing to Florida and still being ok to make the playoffs. 
"Losing is never ok!" 

Those poor Gators.


----------



## Eric Johnson

I'm from Alabama and see Saban on the news at least every other night. I've always been impressed by two things. One is just how logical he is. Second is what a glutton for punishment is the sports media. They ask some of the just plain stupidest questions considering the history he has with them.


----------



## roseberry

We wont pay tom herman or jimbo fisher what is required to obtain their services. But we will make dave aranda the highest paid assistant in college football.........until we make our new offensive coordinator lane kiffin tbe highest paid assistant in college football. 

Sincerely,
Joe aleva


----------



## bamajeff

roseberry said:


> We wont pay tom herman or jimbo fisher what is required to obtain their services. But we will make dave aranda the highest paid assistant in college football.........until we make our new offensive coordinator lane kiffin tbe highest paid assistant in college football.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Joe aleva


They hired Lane Kiffin as OC after he promised to keep Orgeron on as Head coach


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Has Kiffin left AL?


----------



## bamajeff

Wayne Nutt said:


> Has Kiffin left AL?


Not yet, but likely at some point between now and when the season is over. Sarkisian was brought in for a reason earlier this year. Rumor is Kiffin's off the field conduct has worn thin on Saban/staff/team.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob, Helfrich is looking for a job. He was OC & QB coach before he was HC for the Ducks. 
He would fit right in, one of the things he was fired for was his reliance on 5th year seniors 
from FCS programs. Inability top develop a QB should fit right in @ LSU .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> We wont pay tom herman or jimbo fisher what is required to obtain their services. But we will make dave aranda the highest paid assistant in college football.........until we make our new offensive coordinator lane kiffin tbe highest paid assistant in college football.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Joe aleva


The binders blew him away!!

Dave Aranda still hasn't signed the contract to my knowledge. What if Lane takes Sark with him to Oregon? I can't say LSU doesn't deserve it.

Went to see my orthopedist today (I'll text you what the latest is on that.) & he's a considerable amount more reserved with his opinions on LSU. I managed to prod him enough into his thoughts on it. He won't call it the Mike Archer hire like a lot of people likened it to, but did get in a pretty decent jab @ our AD. You would be hard pressed finding anyone who agrees with the debacle around here.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The binders blew him away!!
> 
> Dave Aranda still hasn't signed the contract to my knowledge. What if Lane takes Sark with him to Oregon? I can't say LSU doesn't deserve it.
> 
> Went to see my orthopedist today (I'll text you what the latest is on that.) & he's a considerable amount more reserved with his opinions on LSU. I managed to prod him enough into his thoughts on it. He won't call it the Mike Archer hire like a lot of people likened it to, but did get in a pretty decent jab @ our AD. You would be hard pressed finding anyone who agrees with the debacle around here.


OMG, Kiffin and Sark at Oregon!?! One thing for sure, USC would be in their cross hairs every year, yikes!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Kiffin's off the field issues hasn't made the news around here.


----------



## bamajeff

Wayne Nutt said:


> Kiffin's off the field issues hasn't made the news around here.


Based on what I've heard, I'll be surprised if he's allowed to stay after the SECCG.


----------



## John Robinson

bamajeff said:


> Based on what I've heard, I'll be surprised if he's allowed to stay after the SECCG.


What did you hear? I remember he was pretty much a jerk at USC.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> We wont pay tom herman or jimbo fisher what is required to obtain their services. But we will make dave aranda the highest paid assistant in college football.........until we make our new offensive coordinator lane kiffin tbe highest paid assistant in college football.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Joe aleva


Dear Joe, 

We wanted to send you a token of our appreciation. Enclosed you will find your pre-paid membership in the Jelly of the month club for one whole year. Also a donation has been made in your honor to the charity Hooked on Phonics for Former SEC Players. We are excited to help fight illiteracy with you. 

Sincerely, 
A Grateful FSU Fanbase 

Seriously in Joe's defense, Jimbo wasn't leaving for LSU. They offered him 7mm per with all the perks and he said no, AGAIN. Herman wanted Texas and used LSU for leverage.


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> What did you hear? I remember he was pretty much a jerk at USC.


That Saban has had enough. Kiffin is indiscriminate in sowing his wild oats. Damn the consequences.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Lane was screwing St. Nick's daughter. Common knowledge.


----------



## bamajeff

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Lane was screwing St. Nick's daughter. Common knowledge.


Haven't heard that one and would doubt it. Have heard he slept with a booster's wife and even made a pass at a player's girlfriend fairly recently.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Lane was screwing St. Nick's daughter. Common knowledge.


Wouldn't she be old enough to make her own choices without consulting Daddy?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

bamajeff said:


> Haven't heard that one and would doubt it. Have heard he slept with a booster's wife and even made a pass at a player's girlfriend fairly recently.


A booster's wife? That can't have him in much trouble. He would just be following the St. Nick playbook, "The Process". It's on Page 2 @ the very top. Now I have not heard anything about the player's gf. 

I can't believe you haven't heard rumors of it. 



EdA said:


> Wouldn't she be old enough to make her own choices without consulting Daddy?


In theory, absolutely. There's just one issue here. St. Nick can sleep with any woman he wants to & that's okay. Just don't bring that shame to his family. Hypocrisy. What a concept!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> OMG, Kiffin and Sark at Oregon!?! One thing for sure, USC would be in their cross hairs every year, yikes!


It would be highly entertaining to watch LSU & the gumps scramble for OCs. Of course it would be interesting to watch Oregon & SC. Couldn't imagine a lack of storylines & banter if it actually comes to fruition.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Lane was screwing St. Nick's daughter. Common knowledge.


Not common knowledge, just a rumor, and an unlikely one at that. 



bamajeff said:


> Haven't heard that one and would doubt it. Have heard he slept with a booster's wife and even made a pass at a player's girlfriend fairly recently.


Both of these rumors surfaced in 2015, well over a year ago. If either were true and bothered Saban so much he wanted Lane to pack his bags he would have done it after last season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Not common knowledge, just a rumor, and an unlikely one at that.


It's not unlikely given the person we are talking about, but did you really have to call it a rumor?? Much more fun to go along with it. I say give them both a polygraph test in the same room.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's not unlikely given the person we are talking about, but did you really have to call it a rumor?? Much more fun to go along with it. I say give them both a polygraph test in the same room.


True enough, just pointing out it was never substantiated. Layla did file for divorce this year. The main point was all those rumors surfaced early last fall. I don't think those are the rumors, true or not, that would cause Saban to give him his walking papers. I could see his antics wearing off with Saban, no doubt about that. Just don't think this is the information that is causing a riff, if there is one.


----------



## Tim Mc

Danny Kanell is truly an idiot.
I'd like to see Booger McFarland pancake him right during this show. I bet he'd like to also.


----------



## Migillicutty

He must have said something about the BiG or tOSU you didn't like.


----------



## EdA

It was a joke and reported as such, it was swipe at FL fans, he made a video as a pretend FL to make the case why 8-3 FL should be in the playoff picture.

"Mike & Mike is having fans submit short videos explaining why their favorite team should be in the College Football Playoff. To have some fun with this, Kanell pretended to be a Florida fan and submitted a video on why the 8-3 Gators should be in the four-team Playoff field, saying that “those teams up north” don’t know how to play defense."


----------



## canuckkiller

The only Good thing tonight was the Huskie Cheer leaders.
Unless Clemson falls, Alabama, Ohio State, Clemson & Huskies are in.

Would be good to see Badgers back to Pasadena if they can beat a dangerous Penn State.

I watched the Buffs with Boyd Dowler '57 vs. Arizona. Buffs won 34-14. 
That was a Hell-of- a Colorado Team; 6-3-1.

RE: Wisconsin Rose Bowl; bring on SC (again) or Colorado?

WD


----------



## Tim Mc

I didn't see the video Ed is referring to. He said Penn state should get in over OSU if they win the championship game because they're conference champs. That is a good arguement. He also said Alabama shouldn't get in if they lose to the Gators and only conference champs should get in. So according to that thinking we could have Washington, Penn state or Wisconsin, va. Tech , and Florida. Or the Bedlam winner. 
He seemed serious to me.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

We are....,,,,


----------



## Migillicutty

Hard to pull for pedophile state after they had the nerve to honor Paterno this year. Pretty disgusting. 

Call me crazy I'm looking more forward to the Bama game next year. If Florida had a pulse that would have been a game.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Hard to pull for pedophile state after they had the nerve to honor Paterno this year. Pretty disgusting.


So do we blame 18-22 year olds and the third coach since the sordid details were revealed for the sins of those who are dead or in prison? If so that is pretty callous.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> So do we blame 18-22 year olds and the third coach since the sordid details were revealed for the sins of those who are dead or in prison? If so that is pretty callous.


No, not at all. I blame the school for having the nerve to honor Paterno just this year. The details of that scandal are atrocious. How in the world could they think it ok to honor the man that allowed it to happen?


----------



## road kill

Go BUCKY!!!!!


----------



## EdA

How disappointing, not one competitive game today.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

EdA said:


> How disappointing, not one competitive game today.


Trace mcsorley has been brilliant.


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> How disappointing, not one competitive game today.


It looked that way and then all of sudden we got some close games


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> No, not at all. I blame the school for having the nerve to honor Paterno just this year. The details of that scandal are atrocious. How in the world could they think it ok to honor the man that allowed it to happen?


x2......................


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I don't know doc. I thought Wisconsin played well. I mean the first half they were amazing.


----------



## 2Shot_Chet

Big Ten Championship---- Wow,what a game,


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

congratulations Chris.....Penn State came ROARING back .....WE ARE my friend


----------



## road kill

Chris Atkinson said:


> I don't know doc. I thought Wisconsin played well. I mean the first half they were amazing.


Penn State belongs in the final 4, not OSU!

Great game!
Instant classic!


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Call me crazy I'm looking more forward to the Bama game next year. If Florida had a pulse that would have been a game.


Dont take inventory of the fertilized eggs in your incubator with the expectation of future poultry production. Yes you may be slightly touced, daft or addled.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Captain Obvious speaking. This is what the rankings will be. Personally I'd for sure swap 2 & 3, but it means nothing. I'm not against putting Washington @ 3 based on the eye test. 

1: Gumps

2: Clemson

3: The Over rated State University 

4: Washington


----------



## roseberry

ROLL TIDE! Offense scores. defensive scores. Special teams scores. 

I hope browning dont get hurt Marvin.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Captain Obvious speaking. This is what the rankings will be. Personally I'd for sure swap 2 & 3, but it means nothing. I'm not against putting Washington @ 3 based on the eye test.
> 
> 1: Gumps
> 
> 2: Clemson
> 
> 3: The Over rated State University
> 
> 4: Washington


Santa Claus came early to the Urban Meyer household. 



roseberry said:


> ROLL TIDE! Offense scores. defensive scores. Special teams scores.
> 
> I hope browning dont get hurt Marvin.


John, there is no doubt that AL is superior in every category. They should just award the NC to them 
as they are so superior, on paper. 

TBS, I think the Huskies plan to show up rather than forfeit. Enjoy your moment. 

On a lighter note, that hair coloring ST Nick uses is really bad .


----------



## road kill

Marvin S said:


> Santa Claus came early to the Urban Meyer household.
> 
> 
> 
> John, there is no doubt that AL is superior in every category. They should just award the NC to them
> as they are so superior, on paper.
> 
> TBS, I think the Huskies plan to show up rather than forfeit. Enjoy your moment.
> 
> On a lighter note, that hair coloring ST Nick uses is really bad .


The 1 team that could beat Alabama was dispatched to the Bowl!


What a load of CRAP!


----------



## Migillicutty

road kill said:


> The 1 team that could beat Alabama was dispatched to the Bowl!
> 
> 
> What a load of CRAP!


Surely you aren't talking about psu. Bama would curb stomp them.


----------



## roseberry

Any of these teams can beat the tide.

Clemson only lost due to a kick off return and onside kick in the last final. They are essentially the same team.

Browning should be a caandidate in new York city and bsides marv, i think i was one of his earlier fans on this board. The huskies D is good.

Tosu has many players including the quarterback that were on a team that beatdown the tide two years ago. When they play to their potential they are unbeatable. 

Penn state smacked tosu in the mouth and won the b10. But psu lost two. I am ok witb the committee decision either way.


----------



## John Robinson

road kill said:


> The 1 team that could beat Alabama was dispatched to the Bowl!
> 
> 
> What a load of CRAP!


Are you talking about Wisconsin, Penn State or both? You don't believe Washington has a chance?


----------



## road kill

John Robinson said:


> Are you talking about Wisconsin, Penn State or both? You don't believe Washington has a chance?


Everyone has a chance, I think Penn State earned that chance to be there over the darlings of the media!

Why even play the season and conference schedule?


----------



## Tim Mc

OSU was one of the 4 best last year and didn't make it. I was fine with that because they didn't deserve it, but they were definitely a top 4 team.
How can you say they didn't earn it this year? Look who they beat and where they beat them and who they lost to and where they lost..
Penn state deserves a chance too though, they had a great year, but not at OSU's expense.


----------



## crackerd

Any way you cut it, B1G made a great case for an eight-team playoff this year. Wow, to think if there were CFP quarterfinals, half the teams would be from the great Midwest - and all deservedly. Instead of the CFP this year they could call it the B1G Challenge. Maybe they're overrated a little, Urban Mythers and his outfit in particular, but it's still a nice brand of football to watch, top to bottom (OK, maybe not Marylaugh or Rubbishgers or Pur_*phew!*_) but even Indiana has become good entertainment value. If eight were in an expanded playoff this year, I'd have B1G teams at Nos. 2, 5, 6 and 8.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> OSU was one of the 4 best last year and didn't make it. I was fine with that because they didn't deserve it, but they were definitely a top 4 team.
> How can you say they didn't earn it this year? Look who they beat and where they beat them and who they lost to and where they lost..
> Penn state deserves a chance too though, they had a great year, but not at OSU's expense.


Who would you have dropped? & your reasons?


----------



## Migillicutty

It has just been a strange year. The problem is PSU won the conference, but they lost 2 games and one of those was to Pitt and the other was a blowout loss to UM. OSU has the more impressive resume. Washington certainly deserves a spot as the Pac 12 champ and only one loss (to a very good USC team that is going to beat PSU in the Rose Bowl). Bama is a shoe in, and Clemson is also is a one loss team and ACC champ. There is a good argument for an 8 team playoff. Then all conference champs get in and 3 at large teams. I don't buy that an 8 team playoff will hurt the meaningfulness of the regular season.

The way it is set up now, the committee did a fine job picking the top 4. If you win your games you get in, just ask Bama.


----------



## Tim Mc

Marvin S said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> OSU was one of the 4 best last year and didn't make it. I was fine with that because they didn't deserve it, but they were definitely a top 4 team.
> How can you say they didn't earn it this year? Look who they beat and where they beat them and who they lost to and where they lost..
> Penn state deserves a chance too though, they had a great year, but not at OSU's expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you have dropped? & your reasons?
Click to expand...


I couldn't drop anybody, that's the issue. You can nitpick any of them. Washington had a terrible ooc schedule, Alabama was undefeated but the SEC is not as strong as usual so none of the wins are that impressive. USC looks good now but like everyone says they are a different team than the won Bama played. Clemson should have lost to NC state at home if the kid makes a 30 yard field goal. The Louisville win doesn't look so great now either. 
OSU barely beat Michigan state and Northwestern , and has looked inconsistent at times. Penn state finished strong but lost twice, once by 39 points. So all of them have something to question. 

I do know that Ohio state beat 3 of the top ten teams, 2 of them were on the road and they're only loss was to the no 5 team on a blocked field goal , also on the road, at night, the week after beating Wisconsin on the road at night. Both of their opponents also had a bye week to prepare for them.
They destroyed the Big 12 champ on the road at night. 
OSU got left out last year with one loss due to their weak schedule and I never questioned it because they had no margin for error and didn't get it done. That can't be said this year imo.


----------



## Migillicutty

road kill said:


> Everyone has a chance, I think Penn State earned that chance to be there over the darlings of the media!
> 
> Why even play the season and conference schedule?


They did play the season and lost twice.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> I couldn't drop anybody, that's the issue. You can nitpick any of them. Washington had a terrible ooc schedule, Alabama was undefeated but the SEC is not as strong as usual so none of the wins are that impressive. USC looks good now but like everyone says they are a different team than the won Bama played. Clemson should have lost to NC state at home if the kid makes a 30 yard field goal. The Louisville win doesn't look so great now either.
> OSU barely beat Michigan state and Northwestern , and has looked inconsistent at times. Penn state finished strong but lost twice, once by 39 points. So all of them have something to question.
> 
> I do know that Ohio state beat 3 of the top ten teams, 2 of them were on the road and they're only loss was to the no 5 team on a blocked field goal , also on the road, at night, the week after beating Wisconsin on the road at night. Both of their opponents also had a bye week to prepare for them.
> They destroyed the Big 12 champ on the road at night.
> OSU got left out last year with one loss due to their weak schedule and I never questioned it because they had no margin for error and didn't get it done. That can't be said this year imo.


All true, also best argument I have heard for a 16 team playoff season where that year's dominant looking conference can send more than one team. Each conference champion gets in automatically, then fill in the rest based on the old polling method.


----------



## roseberry

Maybe the commitee is sitting around the old negotiation/consideration table and someone said, "hey,didn't we take the b10 champ last year? And didn't they get beat down 38-zip........lets try another option this year!?


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> All true, also best argument I have heard for a 16 team playoff season where that year's dominant looking conference can send more than one team. Each conference champion gets in automatically, then fill in the rest based on the old polling method.


And then we sbould have a championship game of the 16 team playoff.

We can follow that game up with the champion playing in the "champion of champions game" against a team who lost in the first round of the playoff that we all think was actually better than the team they lost to.

Since keeping score in september is meaningless, why sbould we suddenly start keeping score in the first round of our 16 team playoff!


----------



## jgsanders

We're going to find out a lot about the Big10 in this bowl season....

Champ PSU vs 3 loss USC...FYI, both teams made the playoff field, but both forgot the playoffs began in September

Cutty, no excuses from your Noles against Hairball this bowl season...(God help the zebras if they blow a call in this one)

Clemandson vs THE Ohio State University...Tim, I've got the final score at 45-42...the problem is I don't know which team will have the 45. Should be fun and entertaining though. 

If the Big10 wins all 3 of those, that would be impressive...just take 2 of 3 and I'll tip my cap to you....


----------



## BonMallari

No matter who is at 1-4, teams at 5-6-7-8 think they deserve a shot at the title, so if you expand the playoff, there will be teams on the outside thinking they belong on the inside


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> We're going to find out a lot about the Big10 in this bowl season....
> 
> Champ PSU vs 3 loss USC...FYI, both teams made the playoff field, but both forgot the playoffs began in September
> 
> Cutty, no excuses from your Noles against Hairball this bowl season...(God help the zebras if they blow a call in this one)
> 
> Clemandson vs THE Ohio State University...Tim, I've got the final score at 45-42...the problem is I don't know which team will have the 45. Should be fun and entertaining though.
> 
> If the Big10 wins all 3 of those, that would be impressive...just take 2 of 3 and I'll tip my cap to you....


Go ahead and say it jg...they are going 0-3 in those games.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> No matter who is at 1-4, teams at 5-6-7-8 think they deserve a shot at the title, so if you expand the playoff, there will be teams on the outside thinking they belong on the inside



This is true to an extent, but if you expanded to 8 you could have the automatic qualifier of being your conference champ. Then all the rest can argue over the remaining 3 spots. 

I am not in favor of 16 teams, as I do think that will dilute the regular season. I think 8 is still a small enough field to make every game matter in the regular season.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> This is true to an extinct, but if you expanded to 8 you could have the automatic qualifier of being your conference champ. Then all the rest can argue over the remaining 3 spots.
> 
> I am not in favor of 16 teams, as I do think that will dilute the regular season. I think 8 is still a small enough field to make every game matter in the regular season.


That's it in a nutshell, finding the best team at the end of the season, or trying to analyze a whole season, strength of schedule as teams fluxuate from bad to good to bad. What once looked like a quality win is downgraded when the perceived good team turns out to be so-so. 

If a 3-4 loss USC team beats Penn State in the Rose Bowl, it won't be because PSU is overrated, it's because SC is much better than their record would indicate. That said, there is no way I could justify or make an argument for putting SC in any playoff system this year so I'm kind of in the middle on this.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> I couldn't drop anybody, that's the issue.  You can nitpick any of them. Washington had a terrible ooc schedule, Alabama was undefeated but the SEC is not as strong as usual so none of the wins are that impressive. USC looks good now but like everyone says they are a different team than the won Bama played. Clemson should have lost to NC state at home if the kid makes a 30 yard field goal. The Louisville win doesn't look so great now either.
> OSU barely beat Michigan state and Northwestern , and has looked inconsistent at times. Penn state finished strong but lost twice, once by 39 points. So all of them have something to question.
> 
> I do know that Ohio state beat 3 of the top ten teams, 2 of them were on the road and they're only loss was to the no 5 team on a blocked field goal , also on the road, at night, the week after beating Wisconsin on the road at night. Both of their opponents also had a bye week to prepare for them.
> They destroyed the Big 12 champ on the road at night.
> OSU got left out last year with one loss due to their weak schedule and I never questioned it because they had no margin for error and didn't get it done. That can't be said this year imo.


Schedules are not a good indicator of anything! Schedules happen to far in advance. How many SEC teams 
fattened up their W-L on teams on FCS teams that will not be playing next Saturday? How weak is that?

I agree that the SEC was weaker this year than normal but they all seem to have some really big boys that 
can play on both sides of the ball. They are also a conference that loves Smash-mouth FB & can be beaten 
by a well rounded team, but not easily. 

I really like the idea of all Power 5 champs getting in & letting the committee pick the remaining 3. 

There are a lot of Husky fans who would rather be going to Pasadena.


----------



## Eric Johnson

BonMallari said:


> No matter who is at 1-4, teams at 5-6-7-8 think they deserve a shot at the title, so if you expand the playoff, there will be teams on the outside thinking they belong on the inside


I suppose you could have a 9 team playoff. The winner of the elimination round of 8 gets to play Alabama.<g>

Seriously though, if you add too many more games, the wear and tear on the athletes is going to be problematic. We've already got teams with stars from mid-October who are now out for the season. In addition to the injury issue, are we not getting into the realm of teams now are not the same as they were 2-3 weeks ago. Is Wherever U the same team now at 10th as they were 2-3 weeks ago when they were 10th?

All I'm trying to say is that there is a point (game) of diminishing returns.


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> There are a lot of Husky fans who would rather be going to Pasadena.


Marvin, after 60 minutes with Alabama, there's a better than fair chance a lot of Husky players will be wishing they had gone to Pasadena too.

I've talked WA up now Marvin...let's see what the left coasters have got when they come down South...the world will be watching you....


----------



## twall

At least it is not like the old days where we had disputed national champs!!

Tom


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> *Schedules are not a good indicator of anything! Schedules happen to far in advance. *How many SEC teams fattened up their W-L on teams on FCS teams that will not be playing next Saturday? How weak is that?


Marvin, c'mon, man! You're dissing Saban's (and 'Cutty's) saying that *every game is a playoff game* once the season starts. That's the right rationale - though of course Saban is not altogether broken up should his team lose one of its early "playoff games" so they can better submit themselves to The Process for the "remainder of the playoffs" that will take them to another National Championship.

If the NCAA took away that 12th game, the FCS cupcake, which I agree should go, there could be an 11-game regular season with a couple of out-of-conference dates, either Power-5 or non- but always an FBS opponent, and preferably early in the season. (Also please note that Saban to date is the only SEC coach to lobby for nine conference games a year.)

Having 11 legitimate games instead of "11-1/2" would also free up a week at the end of the regular season to expand the playoff to eight teams without terribly upsetting the cash trolley (bowl season). This way there would be seven major bowl games incorporated into the playoff system each year, instead of three that rotate through the CFP. But there could also be a requirement of playing a game Christmas week so as not to push the season too far into January. My premise would be play the quarterfinals the week *before* Christmas and then resume the semis New Year's eve, with the NC game a week later as has been the case for what?, 15 years now?

MG


----------



## BonMallari

the line opened at Alabama -13.5 and quickly has jumped to -16.5...I will gladly take Washington + 16.5...I don't see them getting beat by 3 TD's


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> the line opened at Alabama -13.5 and quickly has jumped to -16.5...I will gladly take Washington + 16.5...I don't see them getting beat by 3 TD's


I do. I think Bama's front seven is going to dominate Washington up front, and Browning is going to be harassed all game. That Washington Oline struggled with USCs front and Bama has the best front 7 in football this year.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I do. I think Bama's front seven is going to dominate Washington up front, and Browning is going to be harassed all game. That Washington Oline struggled with USCs front and Bama has the best front 7 in football this year.


That's the fun part this time of year, we really won't know how two teams from far apart really match up, we can only speculate until they actually play and settle the argument.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> I do. I think Bama's front seven is going to dominate Washington up front, and Browning is going to be harassed all game. That Washington Oline struggled with USCs front and Bama has the best front 7 in football this year.


Again, FB is not a sport I can claim a lot of knowledge about but, I've watched a lot of Basketball. 
A player or team can look very dominant when playing an opponent in an inferior league, the sports 
media has downplayed the strength of the PAC 12 all year. We will have an opportunity to check the 
relative merits of the two leagues, there may be a surprise in store for some. 

Emotions in barely 20 YO young men can be a big thing, good coaches know how to maximize that.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> I do. I think Bama's front seven is going to dominate Washington up front, and Browning is going to be harassed all game. That Washington Oline struggled with USCs front and Bama has the best front 7 in football this year.



Alabama has not seen a Chris Peterson offense like this before, similar to what he ran at Boise St. but with much better players, Browning is the best QB they might face all year


----------



## roseberry

Those Vegas oddsmakers are always in the dark. They gave 24 points with the Gators last weekend. seems like it should have been 38. LOL Does anyone know if those kind of guys would factor in the impact of a Chris Petersen offense versus a defense where every player will be drafted in the first round in the next three years?

Na, they probably don't think about stuff like that!


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> jgsanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to find out a lot about the Big10 in this bowl season....
> 
> Champ PSU vs 3 loss USC...FYI, both teams made the playoff field, but both forgot the playoffs began in September
> 
> Cutty, no excuses from your Noles against Hairball this bowl season...(God help the zebras if they blow a call in this one)
> 
> Clemandson vs THE Ohio State University...Tim, I've got the final score at 45-42...the problem is I don't know which team will have the 45. Should be fun and entertaining though.
> 
> If the Big10 wins all 3 of those, that would be impressive...just take 2 of 3 and I'll tip my cap to you....
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and say it jg...they are going 0-3 in those games.
Click to expand...


I feel a wager coming.


----------



## CLindsay

52-6
26-13


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Those Vegas oddsmakers are always in the dark. They gave 24 points with the Gators last weekend. seems like it should have been 38. LOL Does anyone know if those kind of guys would factor in the impact of a Chris Petersen offense versus a defense where every player will be drafted in the first round in the next three years?


Pound you chest all you want to, there are ways of minimizing the unbelievable skills your players possess. 
One of those is blowing enough smoke up their #** they also believe it . 

The last time I bet was on the Giants winning the SB from a wild card. Haven't been able to get odds matching 
the hyperbole coming from the non playing fans making those bets attractive. Somehow, I see an opportunity 
lurking .


----------



## John Robinson

I believe Alabama is real powerhouse this year and would be a big time favorite over anybody, but I'm still excited to see them play one or two good teams outside their conference, see what happens. I remember the shock when the lowly AFL Jets beat the mighty NFL Colts. Nobody saw it coming because at that time, the NFL and AFL never played each other, so you had nothing to gauge each team against.

I never bet on football anyway, but this year I am truly stumped, as an outsider with nothing at stake, it'll be fun to watch.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> the line opened at Alabama -13.5 and quickly has jumped to -16.5...I will gladly take Washington + 16.5...I don't see them getting beat by 3 TD's


And just how much $$$ are you willing to lose?


----------



## jgsanders

I'm just spit balling here...but what would happen in the Bayou if....

the nothing to play for Lewisville Cards and Lamar Jackson ran rampant on the Bangles and the newly appointed Head Bayou Ball Coach? The same team the non power 5 Houston's Coach Herman handled....hmmmm....would be a rough start for the up and coming Bayou dynasty.....I bet the apologists would come out from all over the Bayou....


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> And just how much $$$ are you willing to lose?


who is planning to lose ? I watch the betting trends and all the money is coming in on Alabama to roll UW...the books are setting everyone up for a big hurt...Not saying the Huskies win outright but they won't get run out of the stadium


the books don't plan on losing either, the money line bet is between 750 and as high as 1000 bet on Alabama to win 100...

I think the number will go to 18 or 18.5 which is about like getting 21 points


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Pound you chest all you want to, .


I apologize for pounding Marvin. It's just that my favorite team just had an undefeated regular season, won the Southeastern Conference championship and has been invited to play in the national title playoff. Not to mention that I am 13-0 in my preseason predictions of my favorite team's weekly games earning my self proclaimed title "Swami"!

It's been a nice season for me..........and there is still at least one game left. I will be more
agreeable until after Christmas.


----------



## BonMallari

the Texas Sports Info Director and the Athletic Dept owe D'onta Foreman a huge apology for not promoting him better and getting him mentioned as a Heisman Finalist....the nations leading rusher, without him the Horns might have been 3-8...He broke Earl's record for consecutive 100 yard games and Ricky's record for yardage in a season, and they both won Heisman's...shame on you Texas


----------



## John Robinson

You're talking code that I don't understand, who're the Bangles and Bayou Dynasty?


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> and there is still one game left.


fixed it for you :razz:.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> who is planning to lose ? I watch the betting trends and all the money is coming in on Alabama to roll UW...the books are setting everyone up for a big hurt...Not saying the Huskies win outright but they won't get run out of the stadium
> 
> 
> the books don't plan on losing either, the money line bet is between 750 and as high as 1000 bet on Alabama to win 100...
> 
> I think the number will go to 18 or 18.5 which is about like getting 21 points


If I can get good odds I'm going to bet the Huskies to win! Need to talk to my intermediary .


----------



## jgsanders

John, the LSU Tigers are also know as the Bayou Bengals..affectionately called the Bayou Bangles in some parts (not CA or MT apparently)....the upcoming Bayou Dynasty is a reference to what sunshine pumpers and LSU apologists are calling the upcoming Ed O era....Bama's little little little sisters John....3rd class Tigers....Clemson beat LSU last time we played and beat Auburn (all-bran) this year whom also beat LSwho...making them 3rd class Tigers....It's all in good fun with LSU diehards like Jacob....just friendly college football pecking order reminders to our friends and fellow retriever owners....think of it as duck blind smack talk about who hits more ducks or has the best retriever...


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> the Texas Sports Info Director and the Athletic Dept owe D'onta Foreman a huge apology for not promoting him better and getting him mentioned as a Heisman Finalist....the nations leading rusher, without him the Horns might have been 3-8...He broke Earl's record for consecutive 100 yard games and Ricky's record for yardage in a season, and they both won Heisman's...shame on you Texas


He's not even the number one or two RB in the country.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> He's not even the number one or two RB in the country.


the stats from this year would prove you wrong...leads the nation in rushing..never said he was the best back...BUT he had the best year, statistically and that alone should have gotten him a trip to NY and the Downtown Athletic Club

http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> the stats from this year would prove you wrong...leads the nation in rushing..never said he was the best back...BUT he had the best year, statistically and that alone should have gotten him a trip to NY and the Downtown Athletic Club
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs


Heisman Trophy candidates do not come from 5-7 teams who embarrassingly lost their last 3 games, one of them to Kansas.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Heisman Trophy candidates do not come from 5-7 teams who embarrassingly lost their last 3 games, one of them to Kansas.


good point


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> the stats from this year would prove you wrong...leads the nation in rushing..never said he was the best back...BUT he had the best year, statistically and that alone should have gotten him a trip to NY and the Downtown Athletic Club
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs


Dalvin Cook has more yards from scrimmage. Freeman has 55 more attempts rushing. The pro scouts will agree with me. Not to mention he did it against a hell of lot better competition and defenses.


----------



## BonMallari

Migillicutty said:


> Dalvin Cook has more yards from scrimmage. Freeman has 55 more attempts rushing. The pro scouts will agree with me. Not to mention he did it against a hell of lot better competition and defenses.


Cook didn't get an invite either...and last time I checked the Heisman was not about who would make the better pro prospect...55 more rushing attempts but 408 more rushing yards on a crappy team with a crappy coach.....


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> who is planning to lose? I watch the betting trends and all the money is coming in on Alabama to roll UW...the books are setting everyone up for a big hurt...Not saying the Huskies win outright but they won't get run out of the stadium


Surprised the spread ain't 30+ if the bookies saw the same game vs. the Buffies that I did. Looked like a high school - er, um - _*Boise *_game without the blue turf. But, hey, don't discount Peterson running 50 Statue of Liberties and maybe even resurrecting the Huskierooski to "keep 'Bama honest" - and to keep the game, er, close, or at least a little closer than that 52-0 cakewalk Bear Bryant put on Don James the last time I saw these two teams play.

And, hey, if there's hope there's...what?, less punishment for the opponent? Thus don't forget the Utes hammered 'Bama in the Sugar Bowl eight or nine years ago using 10-yard splits on their OL and running a continuous wildcat - of course, when the Tide's playing for a National Championship, Saban makes sure the "big pitcher" always comes into focus far better than, say, a portrait of Manti Te'o's girlfriend, if you get my drift. Still, Saban will hold the score down and just look to advance to the next game, which *is* for the NC.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> Cook didn't get an invite either...and last time I checked the Heisman was not about who would make the better pro prospect...55 more rushing attempts but 408 more rushing yards on a crappy team with a crappy coach.....


Correct, he didn't and he should have. I thought we were debating who was the better back? DC did it against much much better competition. His skillset is off the charts. Foreman is a very good back, but stats don't tell the whole story. He did it in the "we hate tackling" conference. Also being on a better team sometimes hurts overall numbers. Lots of play makers to spread the ball to, and several games where DC was watching his back up get touches.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Surprised the spread ain't 30+ if the bookies saw the same game vs. the Buffies that I did. Looked like a high school - er, um - _*Boise *_game without the blue turf. But, hey, don't discount Peterson running 50 Statue of Liberties and maybe even resurrecting the Huskierooski to "keep 'Bama honest" - and to keep the game, er, close, or at least a little closer than that 52-0 cakewalk Bear Bryant put on Don James the last time I saw these two teams play.
> 
> And, hey, if there's hope there's...what?, less punishment for the opponent? Thus don't forget the Utes hammered 'Bama in the Sugar Bowl eight or nine years ago using 10-yard splits on their OL and running a continuous wildcat - of course, when the Tide's playing for a National Championship, Saban makes sure the "big pitcher" always comes into focus far better than, say, a portrait of Manti Te'o's girlfriend, if you get my drift. Still, Saban will hold the score down and just look to advance to the next game, which *is* for the NC.
> 
> MG


cracker, I watched the AL/FL game as I'm sure you did. I'll reserve my comments as I'm sure you have a direct pipeline 
to Saban's office & I wouldn't want to give him another perspective. No doubt AL is superior to every team in the country,
that's why they schedule FCS cupcakes for breathers & also why they ran roughshod over the rest of the SEC. 

But I really hope the bookies increase the odds as I smell an upset coming  & I'd like to buy a Jaguar F-pace diesel for the 
boss with as little of my input as possible .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, not to embolden you and your money too much, but if I'm a tout, allow me to say you've got it bass-ackward with your wagering premise: The whole SEC besides 'Bama was cupcakes this year, and as it so happened the FCS Chattanooga Mocassins gave them their toughest game of the season. From that analysis, you can infer that taking the Wusskies and the points (+2-1/2 sounds about right - *not* the -32.5 that might eventually be riding on 'Bama) and go with a little flutter will buy you San Simeon and the Hearst Castle with its 82-car garage for parking all those JagU-ars you favour. So go ahead and get down with it.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> cracker, I watched the AL/FL game as I'm sure you did. I'll reserve my comments as I'm sure you have a direct pipeline
> to Saban's office & I wouldn't want to give him another perspective. No doubt AL is superior to every team in the country,
> that's why they schedule FCS cupcakes for breathers & also why they ran roughshod over the rest of the SEC.
> 
> But I really hope the bookies increase the odds as I smell an upset coming  & I'd like to buy a Jaguar F-pace diesel for the
> boss with as little of my input as possible .


Alabama's weakness is on the back end. IF Washington can protect Browning they can move the ball. The problem I see, is I think they will struggle to protect him. Washington has not faced a team with near the talent as Bama up front. Of course Bama's defensive numbers are somewhat inflated by the woeful offenses of the SEC they play against. That doesn't take away from the talent they have. Rose is right, all those guys will be playing at the next level. 

Stopping Bama is all about the run game. Hurts is elusive but overrated as a passer. Make him beat you with his arm.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, how can you be overrated as a passer when you're rated only as "adequate" as a true freshman in the first place and half your passing yardage comes from the 2-foot flip on jet sweeps? But give Kiffy four weeks of prepping - if he stays around that long; if he doesn't Marv's buddy Sark will do the development honors - and Hurts will be maturing in a hurry. The back end is not a weakness, it's woeful for depth - at least one walk-on and possibly two had significant PT against your reptilean cousins last weekend but maybe time off will heal all gaping wounds.

MG


----------



## roseberry

If i had not pledged civility until after Christmas, i would probably note that since my good friend marvin is trying to "learn to train cats" on another rtf thread, his expectation of winning a "new jaguar" may not refer to the same type of feline we are tbinking of?

Logically speaking:
Huskies are to Tide,
as feral barn cat is to jaguar!


----------



## John Robinson

You guys sound like the mainstream media as they looked forward to President Hillary Clinton's upcoming administration, it's all but inevitable that Bama will wipe out Washington. I don't pretend to know how it's going to play out, I've just learned to expect the unexpected.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> You guys sound like the mainstream media as they looked forward to President Hillary Clinton's upcoming administration, it's all but inevitable that Bama will wipe out Washington.


Please don't analogize we guys ('Bama fans, the very font of rationality) with Shrillary, or you're certain to earn a rebuke of the harshest magnitude from YBB Glenda (and probably Condi too).

Also, I had something of a personal "brush" with Shrillary a couple of weeks back, so I'm particularly paper-thin-skinned (is that an apt way of putting it YBB?) about such a misbegotten and utterly ersatz frame of reference.

Besides, if only she hadn't hadn't dissed her advisers when they proposed as her campaign theme *"Grate America Again All Over - Make Shrillary President!"*

MG


----------



## roseberry

Quarterback Cooper Bateman is transferring to Arizona State, Arizona....... Somewhere?


----------



## jgsanders

Sam Ponder...looking lovely, smiling, hanging with some 1st class Tigers, trophies, kissing, Dabo...not necessarily in that order/context....but true all the same! 










​


----------



## Tim Mc

jgsanders said:


> Sam Ponder...looking lovely, smiling, hanging with some 1st class Tigers, trophies, kissing, Dabo...not necessarily in that order/context....but true all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Dabo is clinging to that trophy like he knows it's the last one he's getting this year.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Quarterback Cooper Bateman is transferring to Arizona State, Arizona....... Somewhere?


Rose, that's the other subpar star, Blake "Unlively Arm" Barnett, the original surfer boy quitter - Bateman's transfer has not been announced that I'm aware of - only his intent. (Though rumor has it he will be transferring to Mitt Romney Diplomatic Masochism & Smarm School outside Salt Lake, as Bateman's from those parts originally. (Well, you might say he grew up there, but alas his passing arm never did...) Still, very much the threat of 'Bama not having a backup the next month, or so the Crimson Chicken Littles are cackling. So...can 'Cutty's boys spare us another ACC transfer just for the CFP this year? 'Cutty, Clyde Walker got any eligibility left?

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> Sam Ponder...looking lovely, smiling, hanging with some 1st class Tigers, trophies, kissing, Dabo...not necessarily in that order/context....but true all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Maybe now with a couple actual titles they can feel secure enough to take down that half a division faux title banner now. And maybe if he actually wins it all this year they can take down their National Finalist Banner. I mean that's really cute. Nothing says "we didn't finish" like a banner commemorating your loss in the title game.


----------



## jgsanders

Everyone needs to see this video link...please click below and watch....I wish I knew how to embed it here....

The reason Christian Ponder is afraid to visit Death Valley with his better half these days is b/c.....*HE GOT JACKED UP!!!! *Threw a game clinching INT and the safety points at him and calls his shot....ouch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfI6UZ8pwP0


----------



## Migillicutty

Ponder still won, evidenced by your picture posted above (he was 2-1 against Clemson). Nice try at deflection though. I didn't think Dabo and Clemson would be such big fans of participation trophies.


----------



## roseberry

Jg, this thing with ms. Ponder concerns me a little. Don't be stalking and dont film anything through a security viewing port (peephole)


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> Ponder still won, evidenced by your picture posted above (he was 2-1 against Clemson). Nice try at deflection though. I didn't think Dabo and Clemson would be such big fans of participation trophies.


The thing I can't forgive Christian Ponder for is making me watch the Legend B Bowden have to walk out on the field to pick up his jock strap after getting it knocked off in front of the Clemson faithful during his last visit to the Valley. I think that broke his spirit a little.

I'm not sure what banners you are referring too. I sit in Memorial Stadium a fair amount, and the only championship I can think of recognized is the '81 National Championship. There is no mention of our now 16 conference championships that I can remember....but we do have a lot of wall space to fill in our state of the art athletic facilities these days...perhaps it was outside near the beach volleyball courts our Florida players like to use so much....hmmm...nope, can't place said banner....


----------



## Migillicutty

http://www.tigernet.com/update/play...nship-finalist-banner-practice-facility-23663

There you go, you can see a picture of the "we got to participate and lose banner". Next to it you'll notice a year on the Atlantic division banner that shouldn't be there. When you have the same record but lose head to head to the division champ and they play in and win the championship game, you aren't the champion of the division. I guess when you can claim sonfew years you have to start making stuff up for recruits who don't know better. I believe that claimed division title is in the stadium as well.


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> http://www.tigernet.com/update/play...nship-finalist-banner-practice-facility-23663
> 
> There you go, you can see a picture of the "we got to participate and lose banner". Next to it you'll notice a year on the Atlantic division banner that shouldn't be there. When you have the same record but lose head to head to the division champ and they play in and win the championship game, you aren't the champion of the division. I guess when you can claim sonfew years you have to start making stuff up for recruits who don't know better. I believe that claimed division title is in the stadium as well.


Wow....troll Clemson sites much Cutty...I'm labs4me on Tigernet by the way....

I haven't studied the banners in our practice facility as close as you obviously, but Wikipedia and our SID (Sports Information Director) disagrees with your assessment on division championships, but what does he know....I'll gladly make a generous donation to the charity of your choice (valid charity) if you can produce me a banner in the stadium showing 2015 playoff "participant" or of the like, b/c what do I know as a ticket holder. 

I'm just spit balling...but in a PRACTICE facility, the reminder of being a few plays short of a National Championship might be of some value, dare I say motivation to young men....but what do I know. In the words of the great philosopher Allen Iverson..."we talkin' 'bout practice man...practice...practice....not the game....not the game...practice!"


----------



## Migillicutty

First link that came up on google. Never have read the site. 

I didnt say the "participation trophy" was up in the stadium. I said "I think" the division championship was. Who cares what your SID says. Clemson got beat on the field and the ACC invited the team that beat them to the championship game. That's how this works. You have to win in a game they keep score. Like I said, maybe if your boys can actually win the big one this year they can stop putting up banners for moral victories. I'll be pulling for them.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> the stats from this year would prove you wrong...leads the nation in rushing..never said he was the best back...BUT he had the best year, statistically and that alone should have gotten him a trip to NY and the Downtown Athletic Club
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs


Further to my previous comments. A deeper dive in to those stats. 

_Cook’s problem, however, is that even when we examine the big picture, as voters did with Henry last season, Texas tailback D’Onta Foreman is still well ahead in rushing yards and yards per play. But take a deeper dive, and again Cook comes out on top.__Foreman played just three games against teams with eight or more wins, and he averaged a full yard per play less than Cook did in such games._
_According to ESPN’s Defensive Efficiencymetric, Cook played seven teams ranked in the top 25 nationally. Foreman didn’t play one._
_Against teams that ranked in the top 50 in defensive efficiency, Cook played two extra games, averaged more yards per carry, scored five more touchdowns, averaged more yards after contact and converted a significantly higher rate of third-down runs despite nearly twice as many of his runs being stopped in the backfield.

__The numbers aren’t close even if we look big picture. Cook’s FBS opponents allowed other FBS backs an average of 4.86 yards per carry. Cook averaged 5.98 against them, a 19-percent increase. Foreman was just 12 percent better than his competition’s average, and McCaffrey was just 15 percent better._
_So add it all up, and it’s pretty clear: Cook is the best running back in the country this season. _


----------



## Brad Turner

You ACC guys are a riot.

Butch saved a little face yesterday on Rocky Top by landing #1 in the ESPN 300 OL Trey Smith. (Maybe giving his sister that job helped a little)


----------



## bamajeff

Brad Turner said:


> You ACC guys are a riot.
> 
> Butch saved a little face yesterday on Rocky Top by landing #1 in the ESPN 300 OL Trey Smith. (Maybe giving his sister that job helped a little)


Recruiting has never been Butch's problem. It's what he does with them after he signs them....


----------



## crackerd

bamajeff said:


> Recruiting has never been Butch's problem. It's what he does with them after he signs them....


Yup, I've added a significant word to the original headline about how *Butch Jones has a 'bust development' problem*.

Got a *bust reduction problem* too, poor ol' Butch: Reduces 5-star players to 2-stars' worth of performance faster'n any college coach in the country.

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Yup, I've added a significant word to the original headline about how *Butch Jones has a 'bust development' problem*.
> 
> Got a *bust reduction problem* too, poor ol' Butch: Reduces 5-star players to 2-stars' worth of performance faster'n any college coach in the country.
> 
> MG


Who has he done this with?


----------



## Migillicutty

Click on the blue portion of the post. It is a link to an article highlighting the top 100 players recruited under Butch who have busted. 

Look on the bright side though, Tenn will be a preseason top ten team once again. So for a few weeks you can get excited before they tank.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow this is going to be a long three weeks till the playoffs start.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Wow this is going to be a long three weeks till the playoffs start.


Probably not unlike the recently past National Election, by the time the playoff arrives we will be so sick of hearing about we will be glad to get it over.


----------



## jgsanders

Brad Turner said:


> Who has he done this with?


Don't listen to them Brad....besides...you guys have already won the "Championship of Life" according to Butch

You guys have gotta scroll through this link...I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...mostly TN fans too

http://247sports.com/ContentGallery...or-saying-seniors-won-championship--49162295/


----------



## roseberry

Didn't have time to look at all 15 jg.

Did any get the 15 to life award? If not the program is headed in the right direction. (Said in the most civil way possible)


----------



## Brad Turner

I've read the article, but North and Williams are the only busts on the list. The other guys are still in school and contributing, have an opportunity to in the future. That's hardly different than any other school that gets blue chip recruits. Hurd was hardly a bust, he was a few yards away from breaking the school rushing record. The article is a joke really.


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> Didn't have time to look at all 15 jg.
> 
> Did any get the 15 to life award? If not the program is headed in the right direction. (Said in the most civil way possible)


No, but there's still time 

Actually, he has generally brought in very high character young men. One of the things that gets him some slack from me


----------



## Brad Turner

jgsanders said:


> Don't listen to them Brad....besides...you guys have already won the "Championship of Life" according to Butch
> 
> You guys have gotta scroll through this link...I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...mostly TN fans too
> 
> http://247sports.com/ContentGallery...or-saying-seniors-won-championship--49162295/


This crap drives me insane! He is the king of coach-speak ridiculousness!!! I think we won the Life Championship at the battle of bristol... Maybe vs. App St


----------



## Marvin S

Willie Taggart to the Ducks - another upgrade to the PAC-12 coaching tree .

Schaeffer?


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> Don't listen to them Brad....besides...you guys have already won the "Championship of Life" according to Butch
> 
> You guys have gotta scroll through this link...I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...mostly TN fans too
> 
> http://247sports.com/ContentGallery...or-saying-seniors-won-championship--49162295/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is hilarious.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> jgsanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to them Brad....besides...you guys have already won the "Championship of Life" according to Butch
> 
> You guys have gotta scroll through this link...I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...mostly TN fans too
> 
> http://247sports.com/ContentGallery...or-saying-seniors-won-championship--49162295/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a decent guy! If I remember correctly, a couple of years ago there was a lot of negative talk
> about the Sanduskyville guy similar to this.
Click to expand...


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Migillicutty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a decent guy! If I remember correctly, a couple of years ago there was a lot of negative talk
> about the Sanduskyville guy similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only assume you are talking about James Franklin who is in his 3rd year at PSU? Well Butch is in his 4th, hasn't won his division, much less the conference in those first 4 years, so I'm not sure how you equate those 2?
> 
> Don't blame the sharks for circling in the water (big time College football landscape) when they smell blood from a self inflicted wound (in a weak SEC East)...that's their nature...blame the guy who let the blood in the water in the first place (Butch). UT doesn't pay him $4.6M/year to be decent Marvin, and Butch knows that too
Click to expand...


----------



## jgsanders

Well, the sun is shining on this Ol' dog today fellas, and Clemson nation....I know you were wondering so without further ado...

_Chris Fowler and Kirk Herbstreit call the PlayStation Fiesta Bowl and the CFP National Championship game on ESPN, the duo’s third consecutive year of calling a CFP semifinal and the national championship. Tom Rinadli will once again report from the OSU sideline with Samantha Ponder, who makes her College Football Playoff debut this season, reporting from the Clemson sideline.

_She is probably going to be in Tiger Town a lot leading up to the game too, doing behind the scene preparation type stuff....

Don't worry though Rose and Cracker....you get NY Joe whoever this guy is below which seems fair to me...

_Joe Tessitore broadcasts the Chick-fil-A Peach Bowl, his first time calling a semifinal on television. He joins Todd Blackledge and Holly Rowe
_


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Marvin S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only assume you are talking about James Franklin who is in his 3rd year at PSU? Well Butch is in his 4th, hasn't won his division, much less the conference in those first 4 years, so I'm not sure how you equate those 2?
> 
> Don't blame the sharks for circling in the water (big time College football landscape) when they smell blood from a self inflicted wound (in a weak SEC East)...that's their nature...blame the guy who let the blood in the water in the first place (Butch). UT doesn't pay him $4.6M/year to be decent Marvin, and Butch knows that too
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for passing on what is patently obvious. There are a lot of decent guys in the coaching profession,
> not all are employed at the level they probably should be.
Click to expand...


----------



## jgsanders

If Kiffen goes to Houston, and Sark is promoted to OC....Marvin (UW), Tim (OSU) and myself would like to help you Bama fellas in congratulating Sark by sending a case of his favorite beverage to him..,he a scotch guy Rose, or more of a Vodka man?...just doing our part....


----------



## Tim Mc

This is sad, I thought Collins had a little more class than this. It was a physical ass whipping get over it.
The coach hasn't stopped making excuses for it so why should his players?! 

Landon Collins remembers Alabama loss to Ohio State: 'They cheap shotted us' (via http://ble.ac/teamstream-) http://teamstre.am/2h0C7Zh


----------



## bamajeff

jgsanders said:


> If Kiffen goes to Houston, and Sark is promoted to OC....Marvin (UW), Tim (OSU) and myself would like to help you Bama fellas in congratulating Sark by sending a case of his favorite beverage to him..,he a scotch guy Rose, or more of a Vodka man?...just doing our part....


I'm hearing it's highly unlikely Sark is named OC which is a rather abrupt change from where it had been trending.


----------



## jgsanders

bamajeff said:


> I'm hearing it's highly unlikely Sark is named OC which is a rather abrupt change from where it had been trending.


You can't hand the offense over to Billy Napier either can you? Dabo ran him out of Clemson rather quickly. Given your options, who do you want calling the plays? I'm curious....


----------



## bamajeff

jgsanders said:


> You can't hand the offense over to Billy Napier either can you? Dabo ran him out of Clemson rather quickly. Given your options, who do you want calling the plays? I'm curious....


If Kiffin leaves, I'd want it to be Sark in the short-term. I agree, I don't want it to be Napier. Maybe Kiffin will stay through the playoffs like Herman did with Ohio St and Smart did with us last year.

Long-term(if Sark is definitely out), I'd like to have a guy come in who's run the spread and coached/developed dual threat QBs. Maybe someone like Mark Helfrich.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> This is sad, I thought Collins had a little more class than this. It was a physical ass whipping get over it.


 Tim, that's code from Collins for "Our Ohio middle linebacker got his *ss whupped up one side and down the other by tOSU's offensive line - and weren't a d*mned thing we could about it even with all our No. 1 draft choices in the lineup and coming off the bench." And, Collins might've added if he wanted to really get the lance in the boil on Saban's butt, "Our Ohio middle linebacker - well, you know all them No. 1 draft choices we've had and continue to have at 'Bama? - he wasn't one of them. He wasn't even a seventh-round draft choice or a CFL or an XFL or Aussie FL draft choice of any kind. And he got cut in the preseason by the most 'Bama-friendly NFL GM in history, Ozzie Newsome, before he even put on a pair of pads in camp. So what else can I say about our losing to tOSU but we got cheap-shotted by our own MLB *[from Ohio - did I mention that?] *who wasn't fast enough or instinctive enough to get in any shots on any tOSU ballcarriers. And that's just how it was."

By the way, if Kiffy leaves and Sark ain't up to it, don't put it past Saban to designate Le Smiles as 'Bama's CFP offensive analyst cum stopgap OC - just to show that the Tide can win it all, whatever the circumstances.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> By the way, if Kiffy leaves and Sark ain't up to it, don't put it past Saban to designate Le Smiles as 'Bama's CFP offensive analyst cum stopgap OC - just to show that the Tide can win it all, whatever the circumstances. MG


Sounds about right....you SEC guys ever thought about not swapping your washouts amongst each other? If they don't work out in Tuscaloosa, the Bayou, Rocky Top, the Swamp, etc....well, that dog probably ain't gonna hunt in the next town over either

Muschamp, Chavis, Kiffin, Steele, Smart, too tired to type more...


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is sad, I thought Collins had a little more class than this. It was a physical ass whipping get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, that's code from Collins for "Our Ohio middle linebacker got his *ss whupped up one side and down the other by tOSU's offensive line - and weren't a d*mned thing we could about it even with all our No. 1 draft choices in the lineup and coming off the bench." And, Collins might've added if he wanted to really get the lance in the boil on Saban's butt, "Our Ohio middle linebacker - well, you know all them No. 1 draft choices we've had and continue to have at 'Bama? - he wasn't one of them. He wasn't even a seventh-round draft choice or a CFL or an XFL or Aussie FL draft choice of any kind. And he got cut in the preseason by the most 'Bama-friendly NFL GM in history, Ozzie Newsome, before he even put on a pair of pads in camp. So what else can I say about our losing to tOSU but we got cheap-shotted by our own MLB *[from Ohio - did I mention that?] *who wasn't fast enough or instinctive enough to get in any shots on any tOSU ballcarriers. And that's just how it was."
> 
> By the way, if Kiffy leaves and Sark ain't up to it, don't put it past Saban to designate Le Smiles as 'Bama's CFP offensive analyst cum stopgap OC - just to show that the Tide can win it all, whatever the circumstances.
> 
> MG
Click to expand...

I could see this response coming from a mile away MG! It's your go to.
Curious as to why the "Recruit whisperer " himself didn't have a viable option at MLB besides tubby Trey. Hard hitting Reuben was there after all. Or maybe Nick has a policy that you only play special teams until all your War Eagle ink has been properly sanded off. 
Plenty of fast Ohio lb's to choose from too, there is a couple more out there for Urban this year. In fact, they may be chasing young Jalen around in a month or so, if they catch Deshaun enough times . Which is a tall order. Of course that is if Reuben and company can get by the Huskies first. Should be fun!


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> Tim, that's code from Collins for "Our Ohio middle linebacker got his *ss whupped up one side and down the other by tOSU's offensive line - and weren't a d*mned thing we could about it even with all our No. 1 draft choices in the lineup and coming off the bench." And, Collins might've added if he wanted to really get the lance in the boil on Saban's butt, "Our Ohio middle linebacker - well, you know all them No. 1 draft choices we've had and continue to have at 'Bama? - he wasn't one of them. He wasn't even a seventh-round draft choice or a CFL or an XFL or Aussie FL draft choice of any kind. And he got cut in the preseason by the most 'Bama-friendly NFL GM in history, Ozzie Newsome, before he even put on a pair of pads in camp. So what else can I say about our losing to tOSU but we got cheap-shotted by our own MLB *[from Ohio - did I mention that?] *who wasn't fast enough or instinctive enough to get in any shots on any tOSU ballcarriers. And that's just how it was."
> 
> By the way, if Kiffy leaves and Sark ain't up to it, don't put it past Saban to designate Le Smiles as 'Bama's CFP offensive analyst cum stopgap OC - just to show that the Tide can win it all, whatever the circumstances.
> 
> MG


So the only bad thing about that Bama squad was Saban's insistence on playing an Ohio player over better players he could get closer to home? Or are you saying the Ohio player wasn't comfortable tackling his kin from his home State?


----------



## crackerd

You ain't far off with this assessment, Tim - especially of Reuben. He had in fact played himself into the lineup against tOSU spelling another LB who was injured (or winded - Zeke can do that to the best of 'em, it's pretty obvious now). But at that point there was still concern that Reuben wasn't going to last at 'Bama because of his heat-seeking missile hits and leading with his...neck and head. Word was he wouldn't see the field as a position player until he got his tackling form under control. I think he's still vulnerable on passing downs but have been pleasantly surprised at how quickly that All-Bran tattoo has faded into oblivion along with his former tackling posture. Why, he's almost turned into the second coming of the late great Jonah Lomu






the way he gets after it now taking opposing ballcarriers to the turf (rather than handing them [and maybe himself] a first-class "ticket" to LaLa Land).



Tim Mc said:


> I could see this response coming from a mile away MG! It's your go to.
> Curious as to why the "Recruit whisperer " himself didn't have a viable option at MLB besides tubby Trey. Hard hitting Reuben was there after all. Or maybe Nick has a policy that you only play special teams until all your War Eagle ink has been properly sanded off.
> 
> Plenty of fast Ohio lb's to choose from too, there is a couple more out there for Urban this year. In fact, they may be chasing young Jalen around in a month or so, if they catch Deshaun enough times . Which is a tall order. Of course that is if Reuben and company can get by the Huskies first. Should be fun!


 MG


----------



## David Maddox

Met Coach Ed Orgeron today and Brian Kelly on Monday. Very nice guys. They were in our office visiting with two of our players set to graduate early and enroll into their new schools in January. Our 6'-5"/250lb/4.6 TE is headed to Notre Dame & LSU is getting our 6'-6"/335lb/5.2 LT. Both fantastic players!!! It's that time of year for the bosses to make visits. Kindof neat.


----------



## Rick Hall

David Maddox said:


> Met Coach Ed Orgeron today and Brian Kelly on Monday. Very nice guys. They were in our office visiting with two of our players set to graduate early and enroll into their new schools in January. Our 6'-5"/250lb/4.6 TE is headed to Notre Dame & LSU is getting our 6'-6"/335lb/5.2 LT. Both fantastic players!!! It's that time of year for the bosses to make visits. Kindof neat.


Holy crap! Nobody was trashed in that post.


----------



## roseberry

Rick Hall said:


> Holy crap! Nobody was trashed in that post.


I read that wrong rick. I thought david was actually saying those two losers weren't good enough for jimbo, nick or urban to visit.?;-)

Jg it's called alcoholism, not scotchism or vodkaism. Either would likely be recieved equally by one suffering from a this disease. Its not nice of you......but funny none rhe less.

Bateman staying thrlugb playoff.....holder is more important tban OC!


----------



## David Maddox

roseberry said:


> I read that wrong rick. I thought david was actually saying those two losers weren't good enough for jimbo, nick or urban to visit.?;-)
> 
> Jg it's called alcoholism, not scotchism or vodkaism. Either would likely be recieved equally by one suffering from a this disease. Its not nice of you......but funny none rhe less.
> 
> Bateman staying thrlugb playoff.....holder is more important tban OC!


"Losers"?
Not so much. Actually Coaches Saban, Meyers, and Harbaugh found their way to the office. Saban and Meyers were both great. Harbaugh a bit different. Both of our kids chose schools that they've only dreamt of playing for since they were little kids.


----------



## Marvin S

David Maddox said:


> "Losers"?
> Not so much. Actually Coaches Saban, Meyers, and Harbaugh found their way to the office. Saban and Meyers were both great. Harbaugh a bit different. Both of our kids chose schools that they've only dreamt of playing for since they were little kids.


AL fans are that way! So insecure they need to remind themselves constantly how good they are.


----------



## Tim Mc

David Maddox said:


> roseberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that wrong rick. I thought david was actually saying those two losers weren't good enough for jimbo, nick or urban to visit.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jg it's called alcoholism, not scotchism or vodkaism. Either would likely be recieved equally by one suffering from a this disease. Its not nice of you......but funny none rhe less.
> 
> Bateman staying thrlugb playoff.....holder is more important tban OC!
> 
> 
> 
> "Losers"?
> Not so much. Actually Coaches Saban, Meyers, and Harbaugh found their way to the office. Saban and Meyers were both great. Harbaugh a bit different. Both of our kids chose schools that they've only dreamt of playing for since they were little kids.
Click to expand...

I don't want to speak for John ( Roseberry ) but I think he was just kidding about the loser comment. Hence the smiley face. Lol 
Good for your players, and that must be fun coaching kids playing ball, especially kids at that level. 
I wish I could do that every day.


----------



## roseberry

David, 
Tim "read me" correctly. My post was intended to reinforce the irony rick identified in the positivity of what you had to say about these exemplary young men. It may be time for my annual disclaimer;

NOTHING I POST ON THIS FORUM IS EVER TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY! (PARTICULARLY IF IT RELATES TO TRAINING A DOG) WHEN READING ANY POST ALWAYS DEFAULT TO, "OH.....THIS IS JUST ANOTHER OF JOHN'S LAME ATTEMPTS AT HUMOR".

insecure, really marvin? This will be dificult to post because i must type with only one hand while standing and grabbing my jeans in the area of "my junk" in the other hand, but here goes, "dude insecurity AINT one of my problems!";-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Soooo. Houston hiring Lane Kiffin as The HC?


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Soooo. Houston hiring Lane Kiffin as The HC?


Jacob, cm'on man........i intentionally leave the door wide open for you to say something like, "I'm sure the hand with the pbone is fuller than the other" or "hardly a handful, i venture.", and lane kiffin iz all you got?

Step it up bro! Its still a week until the bowls start.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> AL fans are that way! So insecure they need to remind themselves constantly how good they are.


Marvin! - once again your perspicacity hits the spot. You are so right! If only we Gumps could have the rectitude and core belief steadfastness that Tennessee has for their head coach - *"Inside the failing of Tennessee Volunteers football under Butch Jones"* - and the football team that he's emphatically proclaimed winner of the Championship of Life. Now _*that's*_ a model for being secure about your program - and with good reason.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Marvin! - once again your perspicacity hits the spot. You are so right! If only we Gumps could have the rectitude and core belief steadfastness that Tennessee has for their head coach - *"Inside the failing of Tennessee Volunteers football under Butch Jones"* - and the football team that he's emphatically proclaimed winner of the Championship of Life. Now _*that's*_ a model for being secure about your program - and with good reason.
> 
> MG


You're making me use the dictionary, though I think the definition creates credit where none is due. 

At least you rank ahead of MS, RI, IL, & NM in states managing their finances but behind 45 other 
states. TN is at 32. Gotta love the priorities .


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Soooo. Houston hiring Lane Kiffin as The HC?


Looks like Major Applewhite got the nod, and Kiffin to LSU is still very much in play.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Looks like Major Applewhite got the nod, and Kiffin to LSU is still very much in play.


 'Cutty, so the Cougs chose one ex-Saban and 'Bama OC with a known history of priapic problems (though not "exhibited" in Tuscaloosa) over the current model who's *rumored* to have similar inclinations? Good decision, as Mack Brown probably vouched for the Major's rehabilitation...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

It seems so Crackerd. You may have inadvertently identified UT's problem. Mack's rehab of the priapic problems of his assistants may have been overzealous, thus castrating the program as well.


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Marvin! - once again your perspicacity hits the spot. You are so right! If only we Gumps could have the rectitude and core belief steadfastness that Tennessee has for their head coach - *"Inside the failing of Tennessee Volunteers football under Butch Jones"* - and the football team that he's emphatically proclaimed winner of the Championship of Life. Now _*that's*_ a model for being secure about your program - and with good reason.
> 
> MG


This article is an even bigger joke than the last one you posted. How many "sources" did he mention? Get real. This is worse than MSNBC giving the presidency to Clinton before a single vote was cast. Media trying to drive the narrative


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Looks like Major Applewhite got the nod, and Kiffin to LSU is still very much in play.


Perhaps, but he could go to South Florida. That's new tail for him to chase, yes?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> Jacob, cm'on man........i intentionally leave the door wide open for you to say something like, "I'm sure the hand with the pbone is fuller than the other" or "hardly a handful, i venture.", and lane kiffin iz all you got?
> 
> Step it up bro! Its still a week until the bowls start.


Low hanging fruit. I usually turn down the easy punchline.


----------



## jgsanders

Brad Turner said:


> This article is an even bigger joke than the last one you posted. How many "sources" did he mention? Get real. This is worse than MSNBC giving the presidency to Clinton before a single vote was cast. Media trying to drive the narrative


Brad, I agree the article is pretty reaching. A serious question though...it looks like your backfield is graduating/transferring/going pro etc. I don't know the UT roster. Do you have young talent on the team now that can make an impact next year at QB and RB? 

Clemson is in the same boat by the way, and I get that question a fair amount.


----------



## Brad Turner

jgsanders said:


> Brad, I agree the article is pretty reaching. A serious question though...it looks like your backfield is graduating/transferring/going pro etc. I don't know the UT roster. Do you have young talent on the team now that can make an impact next year at QB and RB?
> 
> Clemson is in the same boat by the way, and I get that question a fair amount.


John Kelly will probably be our #1 RB next year and he is a beast. He started getting serious playing time against a&m, even started a few games when Kamara went out vs bama. Very similar back to Kamara. Carlin Fils-a-me was a freshman, but has seen action and looked serviceable. Couple of these big time recruits could be instant players as well.

We will have a QB competition in the Spring. Last years #2 Dormady has an arm, but I don't feel really fits the system (not very mobile). Sherion Jones is a flashy runner, but I haven't been all that impressed. My money will be on redshirt freshman Gaurantano. This kid has all the tools to be successful in this offense, and I really hope he puts it all together and wins the job. People that have watched him more than I are pretty high on him. 

I'm not worried about the RB position at all, but QB is an unproven entity.


----------



## crackerd

Brad, we feel your _*gains*_ - that's shorthand for growing pains - with ol' Butch, don't doubt that for a second. But your QB assessment above notwithstanding, you really need to lower expectations for the program. I mean, it's one thing to *become* Champions of Life, but may take a horse of a different color than faded arnge to *repeat* as Champions of Life after that first title ol' Butch conferred in Knoxville. Then again, maybe not, what with Shoopy still shoring up the Viles' defensive flank...

MG


----------



## David Maddox

roseberry said:


> David,
> Tim "read me" correctly. My post was intended to reinforce the irony rick identified in the positivity of what you had to say about these exemplary young men. It may be time for my annual disclaimer;
> 
> NOTHING I POST ON THIS FORUM IS EVER TO BE TAKEN SERIOUSLY! (PARTICULARLY IF IT RELATES TO TRAINING A DOG) WHEN READING ANY POST ALWAYS DEFAULT TO, "OH.....THIS IS JUST ANOTHER OF JOHN'S LAME ATTEMPTS AT HUMOR".
> 
> insecure, really marvin? This will be dificult to post because i must type with only one hand while standing and grabbing my jeans in the area of "my junk" in the other hand, but here goes, "dude insecurity AINT one of my problems!";-)


I actually posted that I boo-booed not seeing the smiley. Not sure why it didn't post. 
BTW: not liking UHs hire. Disgruntled alum-😁


----------



## jgsanders

Steve Sarkisian ladies and gentlemen.....
Look I'm not saying he's drinking again, but if he's not...his barber sure is. If my barber did that to me one of us would be totting an arse whoppin'....I can tell you that. Surely a grown man didn't sit down in the chair and say..."I'm thinking we shave the sides to the scalp almost all the way to the top, but I'm not fully committed to the Mohawk so stop right before you hit my receding hair line. Then I want to you to spike the front of my faux hawk right in front with a whole can of gel"....classy
Even Kiffin is giving the barber an "illegal touching" signal and trying to avoid direct eye contact.....
And to think...LSU can't wait to overpay whichever one Bama passes on...


----------



## roseberry

Jg, it's not sark's barber. You're failing to read between the lines again. Over here in sec country we don't need money(we already have "a shotgun, a rifle and a four wheel drive!" Cash here can be a useful tool, but not required.

We wager things like, what you must eat for dinner and what jersey you wear while eating it. Anyone remember me eating gumbo in purple and gold? Or puppies with or without licensed collegiate collars. Why do i bet with jacob?

It seems clear that as an sec'er, on the day sark got his one year chip at the meeting, kiffin said, "let's go celebrate your success!" This celebration obviously led to Sark betting on harbaugh with kiffin.

Now sark has a two week chip, a missing truck.......and a bad, bad haircut!:razz:

It's what you don't see that makes the story!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Go Army!!

Beat Navy!!

Was a good game.


----------



## Tim Mc

Cleansing my eyeballs after watching the Browns move to 0-13 by watching 
Packers vs Seahawks. 
Wish there was another Aaron Rodgers in the draft come April.
He is in a league of his own.


----------



## crackerd

Tim, I'm simpatico with your comments but as a diehard Packers...owner, and in the spirit of fair play, I think the NFL office should be asked to investigate the outcome of yesterday's game and the funny bounces (and funnier bounces) the ball took. Even if this was "redemption" for "Fail, Mary" and the onside kick atrocity in the NFC championship game a couple years ago, the Seahawks still shouldn't have played this badly.*




Tim Mc said:


> Cleansing my eyeballs after watching the Browns move to 0-13 by watching
> Packers vs Seahawks.
> Wish there was another Aaron Rodgers in the draft come April.
> He is in a league of his own.


 * PS Speaking of "playing badly," have you thought about suggesting that Hue Jackson bring back The Great White Hoax to "help" the Browns continue their struggle - yes, No. 50 in your program, but No. 1 on your or at least my list of defensive busts (and No. 1 at *getting* busted by every ballcarrier or pass receiver in the league for 10 years), that "other" Ohio linebacker, yes, A.J. (The 10-Yards'-Downfield Tackling Peacenik) Hawk.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Tim, I'm simpatico with your comments but as a diehard Packers...owner, and in the spirit of fair play, I think the NFL office should be asked to investigate the outcome of yesterday's game and the funny bounces (and funnier bounces) the ball took. Even if this was "redemption" for "Fail, Mary" and the onside kick atrocity in the NFC championship game a couple years ago, the Seahawks still shouldn't have played this badly.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleansing my eyeballs after watching the Browns move to 0-13 by watching
> Packers vs Seahawks.
> Wish there was another Aaron Rodgers in the draft come April.
> He is in a league of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> * PS Speaking of "playing badly," have you thought about suggesting that Hue Jackson bring back The Great White Hoax to "help" the Browns continue their struggle - yes, No. 50 in your program, but No. 1 on your or at least my list of defensive busts (and No. 1 at *getting* busted by every ballcarrier or pass receiver in the league for 10 years), that "other" Ohio linebacker, yes, A.J. (The 10-Yards'-Downfield Tackling Peacenik) Hawk.
> 
> MG
Click to expand...

Are you bad mouthing the leading tackler in Packer history, MG?!
The Browns already did their duty with an Ohio lb who brought the wood to ball carriers , 10 yards downfield. That would be Tom 
Cousineau. Remember him? We sure do.
Hawk might not have been the pro he projected to be but he was pretty stout in college. I seem to remember he ,and the rest of OSU's very serviceable defense , was about the only team to hold Vince Young and the Longhorns somewhat in check that year. The Trojans sure couldn't stop him. If it wasn't for a dropped ball in the end zone by a Buckeye TE, 
the championship game would have been different that year. 
I'm sure Bon remembers that one. Helluva game.


----------



## bamajeff

Well, looks like Kiffin will be taking his talents to Boca Raton. Interested to see who Saban hires to replace him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

You know he's getting Sark. 

LSU now tries to get Matt Canada as The OC. Reports are they'll meet tomorrow.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> Are you bad mouthing the leading tackler in Packer history, MG?!
> The Browns already did their duty with an Ohio lb who brought the wood to ball carriers, 10 yards downfield. That would be Tom
> Cousineau. Remember him? We sure do.


 Tim, this is too painful - please default the thread back to college football. Otherwise, we have to recall the vaunted "leader" of the 32d-ranked NFL defense both when the Packers last won the Super Bowl and the year after; well, make that defensive leader other than Don Capers who stuck him and his ever-shrinking physical presence in there all those years, of course. All I know is, last week, the college awards show was on ESPN, and Green Bay's Great Anemic Hoax (Hawk) was chosen to open the envelope for the country's top college LB - I could only think how "open" was the operative verb on so many levels. And the Great Anemic Hoax was always "bringing the *balsa*" - yeah, the all-time ankle-biter/pile-up abetter of NFL LBs, which also translates into (triple cringe) "the leading tackler in Packer history."

Now we both need to be solicitous with the intent of this thread and be there for Jacob, especially, since Kiffy's going to Miami (vicinity of), and Cam Cameron may sign on as co-OC emeritus (along with Steve Ensminger), at Yaw-Yaw (Orgeron) Academy. If there's any way we could resurrect Lindy Infante for the 'Whos, Jacob needs to be assured that would be the first thing on our agenda.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

You're right MG. How could I be so thoughtless as to detract from the saga of the Tigahs coordinator dilemma. College football's hottest topic without question. At least on this thread. Yawn. No offense Jacob.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> You're right MG. How could I be so thoughtless as to detract from the saga of the Tigahs coordinator dilemma. College football's hottest topic without question. At least on this thread. Yawn. No offense Jacob.


Are you saying this forum is SECcentric?:razz:


----------



## BonMallari

Lane Kiffen to FAU ...makes no sense at all, looks like he and his agent are setting him up to leave another program high and dry after two years, looks like they settled for leftovers or maybe nobody was ready to turn their program over to him


Looks like My Horns hired Mehringer from Rutgers as their passing coordinator..He was originally from Mansfield HS just outside of Fort Worth, does anyone know if he is related to Shayne ?


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Lane Kiffen to FAU ...makes no sense at all, looks like he and his agent are setting him up to leave another program high and dry after two years, looks like they settled for leftovers or maybe nobody was ready to turn their program over to him.


_*YOU THINK?!?!*_



BonMallari said:


> Looks like My Horns hired Mehringer from Rutgers as their passing coordinator..He was originally from Mansfield HS just outside of Fort Worth, does anyone know if he is related to Shayne ?


Mehringer coaching tree notwithstanding, the only passing coordinator Rut ever _*should've*_ had was somebody to tell 'em to give the B1G a pass so as not to be perennial conference doormat for the next, oh, 75 years.



John Robinson said:


> Are you saying this forum is SECcentric?:razz:


Except when the topic is USC cheerleaders - then it becomes SEXcentric. Of course, we'll need to get our rtf college football ombudsman, SECfer, to square that with a potential penalty for illegal dawgs downfield.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> _*YOU THINK?!?!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Mehringer coaching tree notwithstanding, the only passing coordinator Rut ever _*should've*_ had was somebody to tell 'em to give the B1G a pass so as not to be perennial conference doormat for the next, oh, 75 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Except when the topic is USC cheerleaders - then it becomes SEXcentric. Of course, we'll need to get our rtf college football ombudsman, SECfer, to square that with a potential penalty for illegal dawgs downfield.
> 
> MG


I love the white sweaters!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> You're right MG. How could I be so thoughtless as to detract from the saga of the Tigahs coordinator dilemma. College football's hottest topic without question. At least on this thread. Yawn. No offense Jacob.


Big money is always newsworthy.


----------



## Denver

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You know he's getting Sark.
> 
> LSU now tries to get Matt Canada as The OC. Reports are they'll meet tomorrow.


If this happens, the almighty Tigers would have 2 ex Badger coordinators. Kinda funny.


----------



## swliszka

NDSU, Fargo, ND is back again going into the Semi-Final playoffs. 5x Consecutive Champions moving on 6!


----------



## jgsanders

How awkward did Lane Kiffin look today trying to save face? "Yeah, of course Florida Atlantic is where I dreamed about coaching"...talk about putting lipstick on a pig. We all know you asked at least 2 other girls to the prom Lane (Houston and USF), before settling on this...ahhemm....nice young lady with a great personality. They declined of course.

Think about this though....how bad is LSU if Kiffin takes a pay cut to head to FAU when Coach O is publicly begging the guy to come down to the Bayou? As embarrassing as the Kiffin saga was/is...LSU is looking worse....word on the internet is that the 2 QB's in their 2017 recruiting class have decommitted too....ouch..

I have a live action shot here of the LSU football program...


----------



## Migillicutty

The poor bayou kittens are so shell shocked from being boxed in the ears they are numb to it now. They openly courted two head coaches who both unceremoniously declined, only to settle on the "man that really wanted to be LSU's head coach". Well yeah of course he did. He had zero other offers and was a dline coach two weeks ago. Now Lane goes running to FAU. In LSU's defense he probably got a stern lecture from Nick Satan himself about the repercussions of going to a divisional school. Something along the lines of "I'll make sure you are never a head coach at a power 5 school again."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Denver said:


> If this happens, the almighty Tigers would have 2 ex Badger coordinators. Kinda funny.


The Best DC in CFB is here. That's the *only* positive right now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> How awkward did Lane Kiffin look today trying to save face? "Yeah, of course Florida Atlantic is where I dreamed about coaching"...talk about putting lipstick on a pig. We all know you asked at least 2 other girls to the prom Lane (Houston and USF), before settling on this...ahhemm....nice young lady with a great personality. They declined of course.
> 
> Think about this though....how bad is LSU if Kiffin takes a pay cut to head to FAU when Coach O is publicly begging the guy to come down to the Bayou? As embarrassing as the Kiffin saga was/is...LSU is looking worse....word on the internet is that the 2 QB's in their 2017 recruiting class have decommitted too....ouch..
> 
> I have a live action shot here of the LSU football program...


Eh, that's not entirely accurate. 1 QB decommitted & 1 is "Exploring other options" though technically committed. Ed O alienated him & Mike D likened him to Tommy Hodson. Yeah, we will surely frick that up & he will go to Okie Lite. Sigh. 

Kiff wanted a HCing gig more than money. Not really anything else can be said. 



Migillicutty said:


> The poor bayou kittens are so shell shocked from being boxed in the ears they are numb to it now. They openly courted two head coaches who both unceremoniously declined, only to settle on the "man that really wanted to be LSU's head coach". Well yeah of course he did. He had zero other offers and was a dline coach two weeks ago. Now Lane goes running to FAU. In LSU's defense he probably got a stern lecture from Nick Satan himself about the repercussions of going to a divisional school. Something along the lines of "I'll make sure you are never a head coach at a power 5 school again."


Didn't you get the memo?? Ed O was the only person to get an actual contract offered to him. 

In all reality, Joe Alleva screwed the pooch. He got butt hurt the Friday night of Thanksgiving Week & instead of doing his job (Getting on the plane Saturday morning & not leaving Houston without their actual #1 guy.), he threw a hissy fit.


----------



## jgsanders

Now Jacob,

You ever tell a young lady in high school that you weren't "decommitting" from a "verbal relationship", but that you wanted to "explore other options"? And you would decide in 2 weeks and enroll early with that person for the long term? But hey...stay by the phone babe, you know, just in case....rarely does that work out....keep the faith though...

I have stated before and will again...there isn't much difference in $5M/year and $6M/year in small town USA. However....Kiffin is projected to make on average $1M/year at FA, and less the first year. When you are going through the big D, and I don't mean Dallas, I would think there to be a significant difference in $1M and $1.5 to $2M per year. LSU is desperate and would have paid the man...he declined...


----------



## crackerd

jg, never underestimate Saban (or the Red Elephant Club) - you know how high school coaches are paid a "supplemental income" from their teaching job? Well, Saban and the REC probably are doing same in doubling Kiffy's FAU salary so he could be offloaded by 'Bama to become head coach of a purported FBS program.

On the other hand, we have a LA-mentable thing going on, on the Bayou...



Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Best DC in CFB is here. That's the *only* positive right now.


So y'all have co-DCs down there, Jacob - Shoopy (your former pick for best hire of the year) is now in Red Stick? I mean, c'mon, only 2,000 yards TO surrendered in UcheaT's last three games, probably an NCAA D1 defensive "record." If that ain't promotion-worthy I don't know what is; though I bet Penn State would have supplemented Shoopy's UCheaT salary to get him to *stay *in Knoxville rather than return to State College.

But the question is, since I know he ain't Baton Rouge-bound with his reasonable $1.3M salary, how did he ever get to be a frontrunner for the U. of Delaware FCS job which pays about a third (if that) of what he's making now? Maybe Kiffin (and Saban) were advising him? Nah, Saban wouldn't want him to leave UcheaT, either - he'll probably tell Botch he needs a raise to be the first $2M DC (and maybe help pay it)...

MG


----------



## roseberry

I think the diff is .5 and .75. I cant recall how destitute one who coached raiders, vols and trojans and asst coached the tide might be but i figure he be ok for a month or two even if he took the open job at the utc moc's . 

Lsu will eventually get a better oc than they had. I did hear yesterday that top offensive coordinators nation wide had a new nickname for lsu's athletic director. They call him "Joe Aleavea-MeAlone".


----------



## roseberry

In other news, Coach Saban bans Eli Gold from practice after hearing about the "Wakie-Leaks" scandal!))


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Now Jacob,
> 
> You ever tell a young lady in high school that you weren't "decommitting" from a "verbal relationship", but that you wanted to "explore other options"? And you would decide in 2 weeks and enroll early with that person for the long term? But hey...stay by the phone babe, you know, just in case....rarely does that work out....keep the faith though...
> 
> I have stated before and will again...there isn't much difference in $5M/year and $6M/year in small town USA. However....Kiffin is projected to make on average $1M/year at FA, and less the first year. When you are going through the big D, and I don't mean Dallas, I would think there to be a significant difference in $1M and $1.5 to $2M per year. LSU is desperate and would have paid the man...he declined...


I said they'd frick it up. I can't concede the point more than that. 

Kiff has money. He doesn't need it. He wants a HCing job more than money. If he is getting a divorce, he'd get off better with a lower salary. 



crackerd said:


> So y'all have co-DCs down there, Jacob - Shoopy (your former pick for best hire of the year) is now in Red Stick? I mean, c'mon, only 2,000 yards TO surrendered in UcheaT's last three games, probably an NCAA D1 defensive "record." If that ain't promotion-worthy I don't know what is; though I bet Penn State would have supplemented Shoopy's UCheaT salary to get him to *stay *in Knoxville rather than return to State College.
> 
> But the question is, since I know he ain't Baton Rouge-bound with his reasonable $1.3M salary, how did he ever get to be a frontrunner for the U. of Delaware FCS job which pays about a third (if that) of what he's making now? Maybe Kiffin (and Saban) were advising him? Nah, Saban wouldn't want him to leave UcheaT, either - he'll probably tell Botch he needs a raise to be the first $2M DC (and maybe help pay it)...
> 
> MG


LSU tried that concept after Bo Pelini left to go coach the bugeaters. Needless to say it was a complete failure. Heck, it screwed up a young QB with a ton of confidence in the process. It's no fun when your team has to score TDs on every possession. Too much to ask a true freshman. 

Shoopy, I don't get it. His defenses were great @ Vandy & very good @ Penn State. In the end, I don't know what happened this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> I think the diff is .5 and .75. I cant recall how destitute one who coached raiders, vols and trojans and asst coached the tide might be but i figure he be ok for a month or two even if he took the open job at the utc moc's .
> 
> Lsu will eventually get a better oc than they had. I did hear yesterday that top offensive coordinators nation wide had a new nickname for lsu's athletic director. They call him "Joe Aleavea-MeAlone".


The disparity of money is substantial. He doesn't need money. 

You would be right if they weren't putting their names out there for the gig. That said, Joe Alleva is counting his days until his contract expires or he's fired (More likely.).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> In other news, Coach Saban bans Eli Gold from practice after hearing about the "Wakie-Leaks" scandal!))


The worst voice ever. It's beyond insufferable.


----------



## roseberry

In other news: Georgia blames Larry Munson with lackluster performances of Richt's teams.

Fulmer says John Ward in a reverse discrimination effort sabotaged Peyton Manning's bid for national championship and the next season supplied false info to bolster Tee Martin's win in '98.


----------



## Brad Turner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I said they'd frick it up. I can't concede the point more than that.
> 
> Kiff has money. He doesn't need it. He wants a HCing job more than money. If he is getting a divorce, he'd get off better with a lower salary.
> 
> 
> 
> LSU tried that concept after Bo Pelini left to go coach the bugeaters. Needless to say it was a complete failure. Heck, it screwed up a young QB with a ton of confidence in the process. It's no fun when your team has to score TDs on every possession. Too much to ask a true freshman.
> 
> Shoopy, I don't get it. His defenses were great @ Vandy & very good @ Penn State. In the end, *I don't know what happened this year.*


What happened is that he had to start a walk-on middle linebacker for most of the year, and he was playing 255lb DE's at DT


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> In other news, Coach Saban bans Eli Gold from practice after hearing about the "Wakie-Leaks" scandal!))





Jacob Hawkes said:


> The worst voice ever. It's beyond insufferable.


Jacob, c'mon, man! - Eli was the best cross-checking analyst the Birmingham Bulls ever had. (That would be the Birmingham Bulls of the World Hockey Association, not mine - and Shoopy's - Birmingham Bulls.) He also was great getting Jimmy "Smut" Means out of his mouth on the back straight at Talladega. As for calling Crimson Tide football, what do you expect? - he's from Brooklyn, where 'Cutty says they ain't got no football to begin with, and certainly no proper playing of the sport.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brad Turner said:


> What happened is that he had to start a walk-on middle linebacker for most of the year, and he was playing 255lb DE's at DT


Fair enough. 



crackerd said:


> Jacob, c'mon, man! - Eli was the best cross-checking analyst the Birmingham Bulls ever had. (That would be the Birmingham Bulls of the World Hockey Association, not mine - and Shoopy's - Birmingham Bulls.) He also was great getting Jimmy "Smut" Means out of his mouth on the back straight at Talladega. As for calling Crimson Tide football, what do you expect? - he's from Brooklyn, where 'Cutty says they ain't got no football to begin with, and certainly no proper playing of the sport.
> 
> MG


Point taken. Still, he makes me want to mute the tv or radio 6 seconds before he comes on.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Matt Canada is the new OC @ LSU.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> (Eli _*GOOOOAAAAALDDDD*_) makes me want to mute the tv or radio 6 seconds before he comes on.


 Jacob, there's also the possibility that you might have him confused with his cracker cousin and lookalike, Uncle Verne Lundquist.

Congratulations on the Matt Canada hire - could work out well. Never know, though - Saint Nick might counter by hiring as *his* OC Mike "The Accountant" Sherman out of retirement in yet another unstinting act of charity. You remember The Accountant - had like a .700 winning percentage at Green Bay, then never sniffed another NFL head coaching job, but did "great work" at aTm where the opponents' scores came almost as close to triple-digits as they had under his aTm predecessor, Dennis "Whip Hand" Fraudchione. You may recall Fraudchione's storied history at aTm for being on the short end of 82-0 vs. OK.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Matt Canada is the new OC @ LSU.


I actually love this hire Jacob. I think he'll do well in the Bayou. He got results in year 1 with less talent at Pitt, so I think it pays immediate dividends for LSU.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Matt Canada is the new OC @ LSU.



This is a better hire than Kiffen and his baggage.


----------



## mjh345

jgsanders said:


> How awkward did Lane Kiffin look today trying to save face? "Yeah, of course Florida Atlantic is where I dreamed about coaching"...talk about putting lipstick on a pig. We all know you asked at least 2 other girls to the prom Lane (Houston and USF), before settling on this...ahhemm....nice young lady with a great personality. They declined of course.
> 
> Think about this though....how bad is LSU if Kiffin takes a pay cut to head to FAU when Coach O is publicly begging the guy to come down to the Bayou? As embarrassing as the Kiffin saga was/is...LSU is looking worse....word on the internet is that the 2 QB's in their 2017 recruiting class have decommitted too....ouch..
> 
> I have a live action shot here of the LSU football program...


Funny chit


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> I actually love this hire Jacob. I think he'll do well in the Bayou. He got results in year 1 with less talent at Pitt, so I think it pays immediate dividends for LSU.


I'm not against it. Other than his 1st year @ NC STATE, his offenses have done well. I'm curious to see what style offense he uses here. His QBs generally have a completion percentage around 62%. That's not an exact figure, merely a rough estimate from the stats I looked @. 



Migillicutty said:


> This is a better hire than Kiffen and his baggage.


Eh, not better. Good hire, IMO.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> This is a better hire than Kiffen and his baggage.


Does anyone knowing Kiffin believe he would be as good a hire as say Petrino, who also carries 
considerable baggage?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Does anyone knowing Kiffin believe he would be as good a hire as say Petrino, who also carries considerable baggage?


Yes. If you consider Petrino's purgatory was Western Kentucky, which is about the equivalent of FAU at its best as a start-up under Howard Schnellenberger. I'm siding with Kiffin as the better coach in _*his *_purgatory in Boca Raton, reason being Dear Old Dad (Monte) instilled in Junior the notion that you've got to have a decent defense to be a respectable college team. Lothariotrino still hasn't found that out, in case you didn't know. May be in the minority here, but I also believe Kiffin when he says he learned immeasurably coaching under the master (St. Nick Saban).

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> Does anyone knowing Kiffin believe he would be as good a hire as say Petrino, who also carries
> considerable baggage?


Marvin, I wouldn't touch either one with your 10 foot pole and a frog gig on the end. How does one (or a higher learnin' University) mitigate away poor character and integrity in these coaches when dealing with 18-22 year old young men? 

Kiffin's first recruit to FAU is a kid who punched a woman in the face in public....what play calling genius mitigates that? Tell me how he is reformed from being a complete jackwagon having now tutored under Saban...cause I ain't a buyin it.

Petrino and or his Louisville staff used leaked information received from a rogue radio broadcast guy...first denied it, then played it down, then got mad at the questions as it "is taking away from their bowl game preparations". This is no way to conduct a program or set an example for those young men...Petrino isn't sorry about anything other than that one his meathead coaches was dumb enough to leave the evidence in the locker room to be picked up by a WF equipment manager. Doesn't matter if they paid for it or not, they used it...don't tell me it doesn't matter...WF was up in that game 12-10 headed into the 4th quarter before they imploded. Ask Danny Ford if it would have been an advantage to have the "punt rooskie" diagram in his back pocket in time to get the Clempson boys prepared....

Steve Sarkisian at Bama now....why do you do this Bama? their is no reason for this, you don't have to lie down with these flea ridden dogs...I can't understand it. Steve Sarkisian was fired for showing up to work drunk...he then proceeds to sue USC for wrongful "firing/release". He has $12M left on his contract. You know what he is suing for....$30M!!!! Now you tell me where this jackwagon has humbled himself and why he deserves a second chance at Alabama....he has an integrity issue, not a drinking issue...

Who in their right mind would turnover their child or alumni money to these 2 fellas....and don't even get me started on Rick Petino...


----------



## jgsanders

In other news....Clemson quarterback Deshaun Watson walked across the stage at Littlejohn Coliseum this morning as he graduated from Clemson with a degree in communication studies.










Watson was one of 10 Tigers to receive their degrees this morning. Joining Watson was linebacker Ben Boulware, defensive tackle Carlos Watkins, safety Jadar Johnson, defensive tackle Scott Pagano, wide receiver Artavis Scott, running back Wayne Gallman, center Jay Guillermo, tight end Jordan Leggett and wide receiver Mike Williams. In all, Clemson had nine players, who also were All-ACC on the football field, graduate on Thursday. 

These are not your token walk on long snappers/GPA boosters graduating folks, these are all conference football players.

Thank you Pelham Alabama for sending us William Christopher "Dabo" Swinney!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I, Saban. Most us were agast when he hired Kiffin. For the O that worked out pretty good. Now Sark? I guess maybe Saban knows best. 

Maybe Petrino needs another visit to purgatory. Wasn't there a basketball scandal at Louisville just recently?


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> In other news....Clemson quarterback Deshaun Watson walked across the stage at Littlejohn Coliseum this morning as he graduated from Clemson with a degree in communication studies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watson was one of 10 Tigers to receive their degrees this morning. Joining Watson was linebacker Ben Boulware, defensive tackle Carlos Watkins, safety Jadar Johnson, defensive tackle Scott Pagano, wide receiver Artavis Scott, running back Wayne Gallman, center Jay Guillermo, tight end Jordan Leggett and wide receiver Mike Williams. In all, Clemson had nine players, who also were All-ACC on the football field, graduate on Thursday.
> 
> These are not your token walk on long snappers/GPA boosters graduating folks, these are all conference football players.
> ,
> Thank you Pelham Alabama for sending us William Christopher "Dabo" Swinney!!!!!!


It is a good sign when frontline football players attain a degree from their university, the head coach and administration must be doing an exemplary job managing their program.


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> In other news....Clemson quarterback Deshaun Watson walked across the stage at Littlejohn Coliseum this morning as he graduated from Clemson with a degree in communication studies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watson was one of 10 Tigers to receive their degrees this morning. Joining Watson was linebacker Ben Boulware, defensive tackle Carlos Watkins, safety Jadar Johnson, defensive tackle Scott Pagano, wide receiver Artavis Scott, running back Wayne Gallman, center Jay Guillermo, tight end Jordan Leggett and wide receiver Mike Williams. In all, Clemson had nine players, who also were All-ACC on the football field, graduate on Thursday.
> 
> These are not your token walk on long snappers/GPA boosters graduating folks, these are all conference football players.
> 
> Thank you Pelham Alabama for sending us William Christopher "Dabo" Swinney!!!!!!


It always gives me a great feeling when any young folks show they are going about life in a way 
that will reward them in the future. Congrats to the programs that foster this .


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Steve Sarkisian at Bama now....why do you do this Bama? their is no reason for this, you don't have to lie down with these flea ridden dogs...I can't understand it. Steve Sarkisian was fired for showing up to work drunk...he then proceeds to sue USC for wrongful "firing/release". He has $12M left on his contract. You know what he is suing for....$30M!!!! Now you tell me where this jackwagon has humbled himself and why he deserves a second chance at Alabama....he has an integrity issue, not a drinking issue...
> 
> and don't even get me started on Rick Petino...


They could always hire Neuhisel . 

Strike 2 for Pitino - if you count the babe that he laid on the table .


----------



## BonMallari

I am not defending Sarkisian, BUT unless you know the wording on his contract, he might have a case...USC had no right to divulge his problem in public. Most employers have a code of conduct but being an alcoholic is not a terminable offense, if that were the case then half of America might be unemployed. They could have fired Sark for a lot of things but Pat Haden mishandled the situation poorly or should I say his legal dept dropped the ball, Haden who is a Rhode Scholar and an attorney and should know better..Now its Lynn Swann's headache


----------



## Brad Turner

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, I wouldn't touch either one with your 10 foot pole and a frog gig on the end. How does one (or a higher learnin' University) mitigate away poor character and integrity in these coaches when dealing with 18-22 year old young men?
> 
> Kiffin's first recruit to FAU is a kid who punched a woman in the face in public....what play calling genius mitigates that? Tell me how he is reformed from being a complete jackwagon having now tutored under Saban...cause I ain't a buyin it.
> 
> *Petrino and or his Louisville staff used leaked information received from a rogue radio broadcast guy*...first denied it, then played it down, then got mad at the questions as it "is taking away from their bowl game preparations". This is no way to conduct a program or set an example for those young men...Petrino isn't sorry about anything other than that one his meathead coaches was dumb enough to leave the evidence in the locker room to be picked up by a WF equipment manager. Doesn't matter if they paid for it or not, they used it...don't tell me it doesn't matter...WF was up in that game 12-10 headed into the 4th quarter before they imploded. Ask Danny Ford if it would have been an advantage to have the "punt rooskie" diagram in his back pocket in time to get the Clempson boys prepared....
> 
> Steve Sarkisian at Bama now....why do you do this Bama? their is no reason for this, you don't have to lie down with these flea ridden dogs...I can't understand it. Steve Sarkisian was fired for showing up to work drunk...he then proceeds to sue USC for wrongful "firing/release". He has $12M left on his contract. You know what he is suing for....$30M!!!! Now you tell me where this jackwagon has humbled himself and why he deserves a second chance at Alabama....he has an integrity issue, not a drinking issue...
> 
> Who in their right mind would turnover their child or alumni money to these 2 fellas....and don't even get me started on Rick Petino...


I have no proof, but it sounds like every team WF played got information from this guy. He was on a mission to undermine Dave Clawson. I bet Clemson got some "insider" info as well (not that they needed it though). If I were an ACC guy, I'd wait just a bit before I started throwing stones around...


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> It always gives me a great feeling when any young folks show they are going about life in a way that will reward them in the future. Congrats to the programs that foster this .


You mean *like this 'un*, Marvin?










Saban strikes again - and it's genius in a number of ways: Players with diplomas in hand and who ain't playing regularly at 'Bama can become graduate transfers and have immediate eligibility at their new school without having to sit out a year. Their departure frees up scholarships for more five-star recruits coming to Tuscaloosa. And 'Bama's academic ranking and graduation rate goes...if not to No. 1, then at least far beyond most sister SEC schools.

MG


----------



## crackerd

And on the "not-yet-a-graduate-but-'returning-student-athlete'" beat - emphasis on _*returning*_ - *here's a little tidbit* for YBB Glenda and others who might know of the young man's "pedigree." May be singing a little duet of "Take Me Home, Country Roads" with his Grandpappy before the weekend's up - this was a good move by any measure.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

crackerd said:


> You mean *like this 'un*, Marvin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saban strikes again - and it's genius in a number of ways: Players with diplomas in hand and who ain't playing regularly at 'Bama can become graduate transfers and have immediate eligibility at their new school without having to sit out a year. Their departure frees up scholarships for more five-star recruits coming to Tuscaloosa. And 'Bama's academic ranking and graduation rate goes...if not to No. 1, then at least far beyond most sister SEC schools.
> 
> MG


I've always believed that Alabama is a school unto itself, greater than most other schools. Kind of like Notre Dame was when they were an idependant powerhouse. The rest of the SEC is pretty much like the other power conferences, some perennial contenders and a lot of also rans.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> I am not defending Sarkisian, BUT unless you know the wording on his contract, he might have a case...USC had no right to divulge his problem in public. Most employers have a code of conduct but being an alcoholic is not a terminable offense, if that were the case then half of America might be unemployed. They could have fired Sark for a lot of things but Pat Haden mishandled the situation poorly or should I say his legal dept dropped the ball, Haden who is a Rhode Scholar and an attorney and should know better..Now its Lynn Swann's headache


You are on point. The school badly mishandled and their insurance carrier will likely settle with Sark.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> In other news....Clemson quarterback Deshaun Watson walked across the stage..........
> 
> Watson was one of 10 Tigers to receive their degrees this morning. Joining Watson was linebacker Ben Boulware, defensive tackle Carlos Watkins, safety Jadar Johnson, defensive tackle Scott Pagano, wide receiver Artavis Scott, running back Wayne Gallman, center Jay Guillermo, tight end Jordan Leggett and wide receiver Mike Williams. In all, Clemson had nine players, who also were All-ACC on the football field, graduate on Thursday.
> 
> These are not your token walk on long snappers/GPA boosters graduating folks, these are all conference football players.
> 
> Thank you Pelham Alabama for sending us William Christopher "Dabo" Swinney!!!!!!


I do like the smack talk, BUT:

Unless i audited classes with these players, served as their academic advisor or taught their classes, i would consider bragging about their accomplishments as somewhat 'risky'.

Also placing confidence in a football coach often proves a fantastc way to get egg on the face.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sir Leonard won't play in the game against Louisville. He will still make the trip.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sir Leonard won't play in the game against Louisville. He will still make the trip.


How 'bout his bro', _*Lanard*_ Fournette?

Last time Saban had bros with, you know, similar names (Calvin and Cavin Ridley), one of them changed his name and his commitment to become (yup) *Riley *Ridley of the Uga Smart Bones.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Hey, Jacob, no college bowl games 'til tomorrow to break down or critique, but tonight *in another "game," somebody we can all root for.*










Tremendous story of courage and perseverance, God bless her!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> How 'bout his bro', _*Lanard*_ Fournette?
> 
> Last time Saban had bros with, you know, similar names (Calvin and Cavin Ridley), one of them changed his name and his commitment to become (yup) *Riley *Ridley of the Uga Smart Bones.
> 
> MG


Lanard isn't playing unless it's a beat down.


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> You mean *like this 'un*, Marvin?
> Saban strikes again - and it's genius in a number of ways: Players with diplomas in hand and who ain't playing regularly at 'Bama can become graduate transfers and have immediate eligibility at their new school without having to sit out a year. Their departure frees up scholarships for more five-star recruits coming to Tuscaloosa. And 'Bama's academic ranking and graduation rate goes...if not to No. 1, then at least far beyond most sister SEC schools.MG


Eh...that's an NCAA rule...not more alleged Saban genius...come on Cracker, you gotta come stronger than that.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> I do like the smack talk, BUT:
> 
> Unless i audited classes with these players, served as their academic advisor or taught their classes, i would consider bragging about their accomplishments as somewhat 'risky'.
> 
> Also placing confidence in a football coach often proves a fantastc way to get egg on the face.


It's true, I'm ALL IN with Dabo. So is Clemson. We didn't hire a washout, big name, shady character guy to turn our program around. We hired an over achieving young wide receiver's coach who had never even held a coordinator position from Pelham Alabama and gave him the keys to our future. We saw something in him Rose, and that vision is paying dividends today my friend. Humble beginnings and roots...

We don't take JUCO's...if you don't qualify out of HS, you don't play ball at Clemson, just that simple. We graduate our players, and Mom's like this about us. Don't hold your breath for Clemson to take short cuts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The least shocking hire of the year. Sark as The OC for the gumps.


----------



## roseberry

jgsanders said:


> It's true, I'm ALL IN with Dabo.
> 
> Don't hold your breath for Clemson to take short cuts.


Psalms 146;3 Put not your trust in coaches, or otber sons of men in whom there is no help. New Roseberry Version

My favorite team and its coach have tremendous recent success. It is fun. But i can't know whats in a man's heart and what they do when no one is looking. Dont go 'all in', there is nothing in that but disappointment.


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> Psalms 146;3 Put not your trust in coaches, or otber sons of men in whom there is no help. New Roseberry Version
> 
> My favorite team and its coach have tremendous recent success. It is fun. But i can't know whats in a man's heart and what they do when no one is looking. *Dont go 'all in', there is nothing in that but disappointment*.


Dunno 'bout that with Dabo, rose. The ex-mayor of Pelham used to lead the po-po motorcade that took my high school team (and his earlier) to our home games at Legion Field. Anyhow, Intel is Dabo is so pure in spirit and purpose that he even funnels the residuals from his thespian work as Rhett Butler Jr.




straight to IPTAY.

jg, c'mon, son! - of course, Saban didn't invent eligibility and graduation rate incentives, he just plays them like Clapton riffing "White Room" (where 'Bama opponents go spiritually to hunker down - if that's before your time). Sark's timely appointment as 'Bama's new OC included as a strumming stratagem.

By the way, tip of the cap to the James Madison Dukes from Marvin and me - went to the FargoDome last night and took down the other college football dynasty, the NDSU Bison so there will be no six-time defending FCS champion. And to Mary Hardin Baylor of Tejas, which I believe has a few backers here on rtf, for copping the DIII championship next door at the Stagg Bowl in Salem, Va.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Oh, yeah, rose - almost forgot on this all-in for Dabo bidness from jg. Reportedly took all the pigeons appearing with him in the TV commercial above to Cooper Black and gave them out to trainers there as another notable Dabo act of noblesse oblige.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

It's not very polite of you guys to keep gushing over Dabo and St Nick while poor Jacob is still sobbing over Ed O.
Not in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Hey, Jacob, no college bowl games 'til tomorrow to break down or critique, but tonight *in another "game," somebody we can all root for.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tremendous story of courage and perseverance, God bless her!
> 
> MG


I don't know the story behind the pic. Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## EdA

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-who-died-won-23k-for-cancer-research-w455995


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tim Mc said:


> It's not very polite of you guys to keep gushing over Dabo and St Nick while poor Jacob is still sobbing over Ed O.
> Not in the Christmas spirit.


You'd be hard pressed to find a better pair of coordinators. Myles Brennan (The young man who was likened to Tommy Hodson.) decided to firm up his commitment & close his recruitment down after speaking to Matt Canada. 

From the CheeriO crowd. "Boom!! We have the coordinators. Ed O only has to recruit & be a CEO type coach. Bring on the dynasty!! One Team. One Heartbeat. Etc."

From the realists. "Great hire & we locked up Dave Aranda for the time being. The last few weeks have been trending way down. Losing recruits & players from the team. This team is more dependent upon its coaching staff than any in The Power 5 & likely in the country. What happens when we lose (Make no mistake, it'll happen sooner than later.) our coordinators to HCing gigs? Might as well get ready for some lean years & a new AD as well as a HC within 4 - 5 years. After all, we did just fire the coach with the highest winning percentage in program history (Which it was past time to do so.) for the guy down the hall."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-who-died-won-23k-for-cancer-research-w455995


Wow. That's not @ all what I was expecting. That's as good a story from a sad story/ending to one as it gets. So sad. Cancer is a thief. Talk about changing your perspective on things. Just when you think you're going through trying times, you're reminded how good you really have it.


----------



## crackerd

Knew that would tug your Tiger (and my Tide and Ed's aTm) heartstrings, Jacob - and she's "still winning" and Jeopardy champion heading into next week. Ed's link is older than the NYT link in my post above and she's now won considerably more dough for the fight against cancer, but the story of her courage and pluck and perseverance are one and same.

MG


----------



## mjh345

In don't frequent this thread much
However it used to be an SEC bunch.

Just curious as to you CFB zealots.
If you were to rank the "Power 5" conferences this year where would the SEC rank?
After Bama, what can they brag about?

I would probably rank them 5th


----------



## John Robinson

mjh345 said:


> In don't frequent this thread much
> However it used to be an SEC bunch.
> 
> Just curious as to you CFB zealots.
> If you were to rank the "Power 5" conferences this year where would the SEC rank?
> After Bama, what can they brag about?
> 
> I would probably rank them 5th


I don't think you can rank them until after all the bowls. I do think Alabama is head and shoulders above the rest of the SEC, and probably all of college football, but until you get, let's say the top three teams of each conference playing other conferences, it's hard to judge.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> I don't think you can rank them until after all the bowls. I do think Alabama is head and shoulders above the rest of the SEC, and probably all of college football, but until you get, let's say the top three teams of each conference playing other conferences, it's hard to judge.


John, even "rank(ing) them until after all the bowls" will be, er, _*academic*_ soon - given what's happening now with star players declining to play in their teams' "lower-tier" bowl games, as Stanford's Christian McCaffrey did today. (Sound reasoning, too.) The headline on this article reads "the dam is about to burst on college players opting to skip bowl games," but in actual fact the dam is about to burst on the bowl system as now exists and eventually allow for a 16-team playoff instead of CFP semifinals and a championship game.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Hey Cracker...how's that SEC big money, big NBA name, Avery Johnson (5-5) working out for you? 

This is the face you make when Alabama gives your no jump shot shootin' kid a free education and Pops near $3M/year


----------



## crackerd

jg, this is a college football thread, ain't it?;-) But if you must know, with 'Bama losing to Clemps yesterday as the nadir of a season barely underway, I've already weighed in that current scholarships should be under immediate review. Of course they would. Oh, wait, you mean you haven't heard that Avery's got a recruiting class signed, sealed and delivered for next year that ranks as high as No. 2 nationally? Cliff Ellis never got anywhere near that, unless you and IPTAY dollars know differently. And yes I cited Cliff Ellis,






the Grant boys notwithstanding, as the pinnacle of Clemps hoops.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sir Leonard won't play in the game against Louisville. He will still make the trip.



Jacob,where do you come down on this? LF and the Stanford back seem like good, loyal young men. I'm torn on this one.

It would be a shame for either to get injured playing in a bowl game, but their teammates are also playing in that bowl game. I also want them to both go forth and succeed in life and the NFL, physically and financially. 

Clemson's QB, RB, and 2 top WR are going pro after this season too. Do they go all out in the playoffs? Where is that line in the sand where it is justifiable to play or sit? Is it the final 4 teams? Should Dalvin Cook sit too, or is that a "high tier bowl game." I don't have the answers, just tossing it out there for thoughts...seems like this will something for discussion going forward


----------



## Migillicutty

Sad day in college football. Maybe they should give back some of that scholarship money out of their signing bonus. I have a little more understanding of LF. He has been hurt most of the year but McCaffrey? He is just a quitter. Hopefully GMs will take in to account that he is likely to lay back and protect himself if their team is not in the playoff hunt.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Myles Garrett, DE TAMU, is playing in his bowl game. Some have predicted that he will be No. 1 draft choice. He hasn't declared yet but everyone thinks he will.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob,where do you come down on this? LF and the Stanford back seem like good, loyal young men. I'm torn on this one.
> 
> It would be a shame for either to get injured playing in a bowl game, but their teammates are also playing in that bowl game. I also want them to both go forth and succeed in life and the NFL, physically and financially.
> 
> Clemson's QB, RB, and 2 top WR are going pro after this season too. Do they go all out in the playoffs? Where is that line in the sand where it is justifiable to play or sit? Is it the final 4 teams? Should Dalvin Cook sit too, or is that a "high tier bowl game." I don't have the answers, just tossing it out there for thoughts...seems like this will something for discussion going forward


St. Fournette did the right thing. He dealt with a high ankle sprain & bone bruise since fall camp. He never got better than 76% which is par for the course with the injury & how he tried to play with it. I originally posted I doubted he would go to the game because I thought he would take the time to be with his daughter. He was going to travel but obviously won't after signing with Jay Z's agency today. 

I was able to see some of his greatest moments in DV. I should have witnessed all of them, but work got in the way of the AU game from last year. I have seen some really impressive players in person, but nothing comes remotely close to the game against Ole Miss this year @ around 76%. He put up numbers you can't do on a video game. When the performance is so absurd you're laughing, those memories certainly won't fade.


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> Sad day in college football. Maybe they should give back some of that scholarship money out of their signing bonus. I have a little more understanding of LF. He has been hurt most of the year but McCaffrey? He is just a quitter. Hopefully GMs will take in to account that he is likely to lay back and protect himself if their team is not in the playoff hunt.


You should be happy! Jimbo is signed through 2024, Mr Crab Legs looks like he will make a real good Sunday player, 
what's not to like. Though I don't follow Stanford closely, I think McC had a couple of bad games against quality teams 
this year, might be his reason.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Being projected as Cleveland's number 1 draft pick may cause Myles Garrett to return for his senior season. Hahalol.


----------



## bjoiner

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Fournette did the right thing. He dealt with a high ankle sprain & bone bruise since fall camp. He never got better than 76% which is par for the course with the injury & how he tried to play with it. I originally posted I doubted he would go to the game because I thought he would take the time that be with his daughter. He was going to travel but obviously won't after signing with Jay Z's agency today.
> 
> I was able to see some of his greatest moments in DV. I should have witnessed all of them, but work got in the way of the AU game from last year. I have seen some really impressive players in person, but nothing comes remotely close to the game against Ole Miss this year @ around 76%. He put up numbers you can't do on a video game. When the performance is so absurd you're laughing, those memories certainly won't fade.


The last figures I heard was " APPROXIMATELY" 77.275%.


----------



## roseberry

These "sit outs" are regretable. None of these players' decisions to bail on their teammates is justified. 

Leonard has already braved injury gaining 34 against the tide. Christian will get to play his season without a rush against bama. They should play their bowls like men with their teams.

The only person i would not condemn for a similar decision? The Browning kid..........he should run like a scalded dog and hide under a porch. His well being is a true concern!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> The only person i would not condemn for a similar decision? The Browning kid..........he should run like a scalded dog and hide under a porch. His well being is a true concern!


& the Big Bad Wolf huffed & puffed till he blew the house down!!!!!! Enjoy your moment . 

Bookies still only giving 15 - where's all the AL money?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> & the Big Bad Wolf huffed & puffed till he blew the house down!!!!!! Enjoy your moment .
> 
> *Bookies still only giving 15 - where's all the AL money?*


Marvin, not becoming of you to taunt Rose - "all the AL money" knows this is what's called a "classic trap game." A/k/a the appetizer, easy pickings, rollover, curb stomp, Clem Kadiddlehopper over-haul smackdown (a reference for your being of a certain age), etc. So "all the AL money" is staying pocketed in the event that the classic aspects of such a trap game are manifested by the Crimson Tide versus your Wusskies.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

MG, we seem to have some odd connection with Ohio lb's on your favorite teams. 
I forgot to mention it before but I worked with Jakes Ryan's father for several years. Jake was still a star in HS last time I saw his dad, but I've followed his career a little bit. His dad is a good guy, very intense and driven individual and it looks like his boy is too. I guess he went to college at some school up north of here . Not a very good football team but they have cool helmets. Haha!


----------



## BonMallari

the name RB's skipping the Bowl games is a direct result of the CFB playoffs, with so much emphasis who got into the Final Four the other Bowl matchups are meaningless..More and more athletes will skip the NFL combines so their Pro day will be more successful and they won't get exposed by an unbiased timer or exposed for failed Wunderlich tests, can't fault the guys because millions are at stake, and lets not kid ourselves as to the only reason they went to college was to showcase their talents for the NFL


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> MG, we seem to have some odd connection with Ohio lb's on your favorite teams.
> I forgot to mention it before but I worked with Jakes Ryan's father for several years. Jake was still a star in HS last time I saw his dad, but I've followed his career a little bit. His dad is a good guy, very intense and driven individual and it looks like his boy is too. I guess he went to college at some school up north of here . Not a very good football team but they have cool helmets. Haha!


Tim, yeah, he went to that school north of there and then further north of there to the Frozen Tundra - where _*my*_ jury is still out as to whether he is a suitable downfield draggin' successor to G.W. Hoax or a real NFL linebacker. All I know is, the kid from Stanford, Blake Martinez, got the "treasured" No. 50 without knowing who had previously worn it and what he would have to live up to. I hear the Packers are fairly high on Ryan (and Martinez) if they can stay healthy - and this from some stern critics who, speaking of haha, have given Ha Ha Clinton-Dix all kinds of h*ll for his "poor" tackling and getting caught out of position on the backend and any other misguided steps he's perceived to have taken - even though he now leads the NFL safeties in INTs, and plays on the field and not terribly far behind another ex-Tide safety, Landon Collins of the Giants, in tackles. By the way, I wore one of that school north of there's helmet in middle school in Alabama - an actual school north of there suspension helmet with the "swanning" yellow front.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> You should be happy! Jimbo is signed through 2024, Mr Crab Legs looks like he will make a real good Sunday player,
> what's not to like. Though I don't follow Stanford closely, I think McC had a couple of bad games against quality teams
> this year, might be his reason.


I am very happy. My team has a top 5 coach for the foreseeable future and is committed to winning championships. My Bucs have a franchise QB who is going to be very very good, and could easily cross the line in to the great category. It's a huge bonus he is a Nole. The last time the Bucs were good and won a super bowl, they were anchored on both sides of the ball by Noles. They should take note of that. 

McC is setting a bad precedent in college football and hope his draft status suffers for it.


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> the name RB's skipping the Bowl games is a direct result of the CFB playoffs, with so much emphasis who got into the Final Four the other Bowl matchups are meaningless..More and more athletes will skip the NFL combines so their Pro day will be more successful and they won't get exposed by an unbiased timer or exposed for failed Wunderlich tests, can't fault the guys because millions are at stake, and lets not kid ourselves as to the only reason they went to college was to showcase their talents for the NFL


Umm, Dalvin Cook who will be the best of the three in the NFL is not skipping his bowl game. He will be a top 10 draft pick.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/best

Since you're struggling with the meaning of best, click on the link & edit your sentence accordingly.


----------



## twall

BonMallari said:


> the name RB's skipping the Bowl games is a direct result of the CFB playoffs, with so much emphasis who got into the Final Four the other Bowl matchups are meaningless..More and more athletes will skip the NFL combines so their Pro day will be more successful and they won't get exposed by an unbiased timer or exposed for failed Wunderlich tests, can't fault the guys because millions are at stake, and lets not kid ourselves as to the only reason they went to college was to showcase their talents for the NFL


It seems to me that conventional wisdom is not always so wise. Look at the Cowboy's kettle boy. One reason he left early is he didn't feel he was being used enough. Not sitting games out seemed to work for him.

Tom


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/best
> 
> Since you're struggling with the meaning of best, click on the link & edit your sentence accordingly.


I don't expect you to agree. Dalvin was better this year but LF was banged up. I know you will be partial to LF and I will be partial to DC. I've watched a lot of football, and played it at a pretty high level. Backs with DC's all around skill set don't come along very often. LF is a better pure power runner, but DC's combo of vision, elusiveness, speed, balance and power will make him a force in the NFL. I think he will have the better career at the next level.


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Jacob Hawkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/best
> 
> Since you're struggling with the meaning of best, click on the link & edit your sentence accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect you to agree. Dalvin was better this year but LF was banged up. I know you will be partial to LF and I will be partial to DC. I've watched a lot of football, and played it at a pretty high level. Backs with DC's all around skill set don't come along very often. LF is a better pure power runner, but DC's combo of vision, elusiveness, speed, balance and power will make him a force in the NFL. I think he will have the better career at the next level.
Click to expand...

...and neither one of them will be as good as Elliott!!
Just kidding... it's like comparing a Porsche to a Mercedes. Barring injury they will both be dynamic backs in the NFL.


----------



## Migillicutty

Zeke is a beast for sure. I get to see a lot of him being here in the Dallas area. I will say it must be nice to have that line, bunch of road graders.


----------



## Tim Mc

Gun to my head, I would take Cook for all the reasons Cutty just mentioned. Fournette is just a beast and I love watching him play but that style may hurt him in the long run with injuries.


----------



## Tim Mc

Dallas was the best situation for any back to walk into and Zeke is taking full advantage of it. The real surprise there is Prescott. What he's doing is really impressive.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Dallas was the best situation for any back to walk into and Zeke is taking full advantage of it. The real surprise there is Prescott. What he's doing is really impressive.


Some may recall Prescott was my pick for Heisman 2 years ago. That didn't exactly pan out against Southeastern Conference defenses. But he is my pick for MVP this season


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> Dallas was the best situation for any back to walk into and Zeke is taking full advantage of it. The real surprise there is Prescott. What he's doing is really impressive.


This is good evidence that the evaluation of college players is not much different than the evaluation of high school players, some have the physical ability but lack the intangibles and mental toughness to excel. Undoubtedly several teams who drafted QBs would like a do over and if JJ is ever foolish enough to claim that they knew Dak was destined to be as good as he appears to be he is lying because they sure would not have waited until the 4th round to draft him. I wonder if the failure rate for QBs isn't greater than the failure rate of any other position.


----------



## Tim Mc

Nobody can argue with that , John. 
Being the qb of the Cowboys comes with lots of pressure and expectations and he has not only held up under it but thrived. 
Dallas and the Packers have become my teams to root for this year. 

I've always been a diehard Browns fan , and still am, but God only knows they make it harder and harder each year.


----------



## Tim Mc

EdA said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas was the best situation for any back to walk into and Zeke is taking full advantage of it. The real surprise there is Prescott. What he's doing is really impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> This is good evidence that the evaluation of college players is not much different than the evaluation of high school players, some have the physical ability but lack the intangibles and mental toughness to excel. Undoubtedly several teams who drafted QBs would like a do over and if JJ is ever foolish enough to claim that they knew Dak was destined to be as good as he appears to be he is lying because they sure would not have waited until the 4th round to draft him. I wonder if the failure rate for QBs isn't greater than the failure rate of any other position.
Click to expand...

You're right about that , Ed. Nobody knew he'd be this good.


----------



## Migillicutty

Dak is good but he is no where near great yet. He is doing everything that has been asked of him and has handled the pressure tremendously well, but there are other young quarter backs who are better at this point. Dak has the numbers but much of that is a product of the best Oline in the NFL with an excellent running game. Not trying to take anything away from him. I pull for the Cowboys and am glad they are doing so well. Dak is still in the development stage. I do think with those weapons and line and he should continue to put very good numbers and be a very good QB. He isn't on an elite level yet. He isn't running a full wide open offense, and is not being asked to diagnose and run through a full read progression.


----------



## roseberry

Good, great, I have no idea. But I will say there are quarterbacks more seasoned and experienced than Prescott who can't go 34 4 36 throwing warmups to the team manager.


----------



## Migillicutty

Not in the NFL there aren't.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Not in the NFL there aren't.


Ok then. So to be clear, you are saying:
-any other "good nfl qb" would have also completed 34 of 36 pass attempts on sunday with dallas' line and running game.
-any of the "great nfl qb's" would have obviously gone 35 or 36 of 36 with tbe 'boys.

I don't watch much pro ball but their are poor looking quarterbacks in that game, no?


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> Ok then. So to be clear, you are saying:
> -any other "good nfl qb" would have also completed 34 of 36 pass attempts on sunday with dallas' line and running game.
> -any of the "great nfl qb's" would have obviously gone 35 or 36 of 36 with tbe 'boys.
> 
> I don't watch much pro ball but their are poor looking quarterbacks in that game, no?


SEC Homer! Nah, Dak is as cool as the other side of the pillow. He did land in a terrific spot though. But has a great career ahead of him. 

I prefer Cook, b/c he is more scary to me in space and catching the rock than LF. Saw one mock draft that had him going to Colts...which could be a great long term fit.


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> the name RB's skipping the Bowl games is a direct result of the CFB playoffs, with so much emphasis who got into the Final Four the other Bowl matchups are meaningless..More and more athletes will skip the NFL combines so their Pro day will be more successful and they won't get exposed by an unbiased timer or exposed for failed Wunderlich tests, can't fault the guys because millions are at stake, and lets not kid ourselves as to the only reason they went to college was to showcase their talents for the NFL


If this is a byproduct of the current playoff system, I'd just as soon go back to the old, pre-BCS bowl system where we all argued about it. I felt the BCS was just as arbitrary, but with a false sense of legitimacy. A four team playoff system is slightly better, eight would be better yet with sixteen best. I also believe there are too many bowl games, with half the teams in some conferences going to a bowl game.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I don't watch much pro ball but their are poor looking quarterbacks in that game, no?


There are ! But if you watch the good teams it can be entertaining. The Colts are not a good team! 

The cowboys were a good team looking for a couple of folks in their backfield, looks like they found 
them .


----------



## DoubleHaul

BonMallari said:


> the name RB's skipping the Bowl games is a direct result of the CFB playoffs, with so much emphasis who got into the Final Four the other Bowl matchups are meaningless..More and more athletes will skip the NFL combines so their Pro day will be more successful and they won't get exposed by an unbiased timer or exposed for failed Wunderlich tests, can't fault the guys because millions are at stake, and lets not kid ourselves as to the only reason they went to college was to showcase their talents for the NFL


If not in the playoffs, the only one who stands to gain from the bowl game is the coach. Almost all have a nice bonus in their contract for such a thing, often more for a win. More importantly, they are allowed to continue to practice, which gives them a leg up on the next season--otherwise, nothing but 'voluntary' stuff until spring ball. Almost all bowl games are financial losers for the school and nothing good can come for a senior playing in a game nobody will watch.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> Migillicutty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the NFL there aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then. So to be clear, you are saying:
> -any other "good nfl qb" would have also completed 34 of 36 pass attempts on sunday with dallas' line and running game.
> -any of the "great nfl qb's" would have obviously gone 35 or 36 of 36 with tbe 'boys.
> 
> I don't watch much pro ball but their are poor looking quarterbacks in that game, no?
Click to expand...

There are , John. Most of them play in Cleveland.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Me being a MS State alum, I followed Dak throughout his college career. He was great for us and State enjoyed more success under him than anytime in my life. But I am surprised at how well he has done. Certainly fell into the best situation possible for him. I was just hoping he could win the #2 job and hold the clip board for a few years and make a nice living while doing that. Boy.... has he taken advantage of the situation(injuries) that gave him this opportunity. Hopefully he continues to improve and becomes a long term success story. He's a hard worker so it won't be due to a lack of effort if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Ok then. So to be clear, you are saying:
> -any other "good nfl qb" would have also completed 34 of 36 pass attempts on sunday with dallas' line and running game.
> -any of the "great nfl qb's" would have obviously gone 35 or 36 of 36 with tbe 'boys.
> 
> I don't watch much pro ball but their are poor looking quarterbacks in that game, no?


No that is not what I am saying. You said they couldn't complete that percentage to the equipment manager in warm ups. While that was most likely hyperbole, I was making the point that NFL caliber QBs can easily be that accurate against no defense in warm ups. 

Lots of QBs in the league could have put up those numbers (32 of 36 btw) in that situation on those throws. Again I am not taking away from Prescott, he is good and has far exceeded expectations and I am glad he has. He is doing a great job of what has been asked of him. He barely completely any passes more than 10yds downfield. These are all single route or check down throws. He has not grown in to the role of a QB who is going to expand the offense. No reason to believe he can't. I am just adding some football analysis to his performance. There are a bunch of QBs in the league that are playing at a higher level regardless of their teams record and are being asked to do a lot more. He has the best line in football and the 2nd best rushing team in the NFL, so there is no reason to stretch. I do have some concerns when they get in to the playoffs if teams can shut down the running game.


----------



## crackerd

Newsflash from the roseberry swami corroboration press service (not to be confused with the Drudge Report or TMZ or TASS for that matter):
Nick Saban offers defensive "meanness" scholarship as hand-in-the-dirt LB to Dookie forward Grayson Allen. With immediate eligibility while on indefinite suspension by Coach K for "soft" temperament down low...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Newsflash from the roseberry swami corroboration press service (not to be confused with the Drudge Report or TMZ or TASS for that matter):
> Nick Saban offers defensive "meanness" scholarship as hand-in-the-dirt LB to Dookie forward Grayson Allen. With immediate eligibility while on indefinite suspension by Coach K for "soft" temperament down low...
> 
> MG


That kid needs a back alley whipping attitude adjustment.


----------



## DoubleHaul

crackerd said:


> Newsflash from the roseberry swami corroboration press service (not to be confused with the Drudge Report or TMZ or TASS for that matter):
> Nick Saban offers defensive "meanness" scholarship as hand-in-the-dirt LB to Dookie forward Grayson Allen. With immediate eligibility while on indefinite suspension by Coach K for "soft" temperament down low...
> 
> MG


By 'indefinite' he means until we need him against #21 Florida State (which is luckily the day after the foobaw national championship)


----------



## roseberry

Byu/ Wyoming was very good football last night. I was almost convinced of this bowl's meaninglessness by posters here on rtf. Glad i tuned in.

Some of them were seniors too..........i never could figure out why any of them would want to go to san Diego or wherever it was and play so competitively?


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> If this is a byproduct of the current playoff system, I'd just as soon go back to the old, pre-BCS bowl system where we all argued about it. I felt the BCS was just as arbitrary, but with a false sense of legitimacy. A four team playoff system is slightly better, eight would be better yet with sixteen best. I also believe there are too many bowl games, with half the teams in some conferences going to a bowl game.


honestly John, does the #16 tram in the country deserve a shot at playing for the National championship, heck I don't even think the #8 team deserves a shot..Either the conference championships mean something or they don't..If the conference really meant something, there is your playoff round


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> That kid needs a back alley whipping attitude adjustment.


Cutty, seems the ACC little sisters can't get out of their own way these days.

WF has a mole, Louisville and VaTech get a slap on the wrist for partaking. The wannabe blue bloods Duke and UNC are looking bad, one on the court, the other in "fake" classrooms. It amazes me why no one is talking about the UNC fake African American Study classes that have gone on for years. For those of you not familiar with the UNC folk....well the champagne sipping jackwagons in their girly blue colors think their you no what doesn't smell, especially academically. Might be harder to take UNC down when the ACC Commish is a Tarhole too...I hope the NCAA throws the book at these guys and makes Roy William cry..again

http://www.cbssports.com/college-ba...t-have-backfired-in-ncaa-academic-fraud-case/

Cutty, one of these days FSU and Clemson is going to have to declare themselves free agents my friend. The NC crowd does nothing for us...


----------



## crackerd

jgsanders said:


> Cutty, one of these days FSU and Clemson is going to have to declare themselves free agents my friend. The NC crowd does nothing for us...


Thing is, jg, both y'all might've thought about coming into the more enlightened SEC a couple years back under Title IX transgender land grant*ess* institutions. FSU's "sistory" not even requiring an exemption!

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Ok, just spit balling here Cracker and Rose, but imagine this new and improved college football universe with me for a minute. We shut out all the whiners and wannabes and form our on little college football Utopia of 16 teams. 

The core of this new Utopia is built around SEC schools. First, you tell Vandy and Missouri to hit the road, they add nothing really, so we have 4 spots to fill now. FSU and Clemson come to the East, natural fits and the geography works. Auburn slides over to the East which feels natural. So we got 2 spots in the West now, 1st call is to Tim and OSU. They are the best in their conference and we have added the state of Ohio to the mix (they love recruiting the south too). Next phone call is to Tom Herman and the Horns, but this time he says yes and UT fills out the new WWE of college football.

With all due respect to Marvin and John....the Callie football folk, Hairball, and other wannabes can duke it out in a Div 3 playoff system for a Div1B trophy. 

While were at it, let's tell ESPN and Connecticut to hit the bricks too. We form our own sports media group down south, say Nashville TN. No more NBA highlights and jibber jabber interrupting our off season. College football around the clock. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Ok, just spit balling here Cracker and Rose, but imagine this new and improved college football universe with me for a minute. We shut out all the whiners and wannabes and form our on little college football Utopia of 16 teams.
> 
> The core of this new Utopia is built around SEC schools. First, you tell Vandy and Missouri to hit the road, they add nothing really, so we have 4 spots to fill now. FSU and Clemson come to the East, natural fits and the geography works. Auburn slides over to the East which feels natural. So we got 2 spots in the West now, 1st call is to Tim and OSU. They are the best in their conference and we have added the state of Ohio to the mix (they love recruiting the south too). Next phone call is to Tom Herman and the Horns, but this time he says yes and UT fills out the new WWE of college football.
> 
> With all due respect to Marvin and John....the Callie football folk, Hairball, and other wannabes can duke it out in a Div 3 playoff system for a Div1B trophy.
> 
> While were at it, let's tell ESPN and Connecticut to hit the bricks too. We form our own sports media group down south, say Nashville TN. No more NBA highlights and jibber jabber interrupting our off season. College football around the clock. Merry Christmas to all!


With all due respect . 

Let's divide the country at the Mississippi - allow players to immigrate wherever they want to get a real education :razz:. We'll pick a champion on our side, 
you pick one on yours. & they can duke it out at the end of the season . 

jg, we're just a lot more worldly on our side of the Mississippi, CFB in season only .


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> honestly John, does the #16 tram in the country deserve a shot at playing for the National championship, heck I don't even think the #8 team deserves a shot..Either the conference championships mean something or they don't..If the conference really meant something, there is your playoff round


If the "#16" team can beat all others, of course they deserve it. What if Alabama and LSU were for real, the top two teams in the country, or Michigan, Ohio State, or UCLA-Washington, you don't think the conference runner up would deserve a shot?


----------



## bamajeff

John Robinson said:


> If the "#16" team can beat all others, of course they deserve it. What if Alabama and LSU were for real, the top two teams in the country, or Michigan, Ohio State, or UCLA-Washington, you don't think the conference runner up would deserve a shot?


I agree with Bon. If you expand to 16(and even 8 for that matter), you take away what makes the college football season special. Every week, every game means something. I think the 'best' team should the team that was the best over 12 weeks + conf championships, etc. Not the team that just was the hottest at the end of the season. 

In 2010, Alabama was arguably the best team at the end of the season when they finally got healthy. They were super talented, but were plagued by injuries that year. They absolutely destroyed Sparty in the Capital One bowl. They would've made a 16 team playoff(and possibly an 8 team). However, I do not think they deserved the opportunity based on the results of the regular season.

College football is special to many, many people because it's season, playoff, etc is not NFL-light. Many people largely ignore the NFL regular season and only watch the playoffs(because that's all that really matters). If college football copied their playoff structure, many might do the same with it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I leave y'all alone on Christmas Eve Eve to take care of things & I come back to mutiny.


----------



## John Robinson

bamajeff said:


> I agree with Bon. If you expand to 16(and even 8 for that matter), you take away what makes the college football season special. Every week, every game means something. I think the 'best' team should the team that was the best over 12 weeks + conf championships, etc. Not the team that just was the hottest at the end of the season.
> 
> In 2010, Alabama was arguably the best team at the end of the season when they finally got healthy. They were super talented, but were plagued by injuries that year. They absolutely destroyed Sparty in the Capital One bowl. They would've made a 16 team playoff(and possibly an 8 team). However, I do not think they deserved the opportunity based on the results of the regular season.
> 
> College football is special to many, many people because it's season, playoff, etc is not NFL-light. Many people largely ignore the NFL regular season and only watch the playoffs(because that's all that really matters). If college football copied their playoff structure, many might do the same with it.


In general I'm a real traditionalist, so I'm one of surprised to find myself on this side of the argument. First, major college football is about the only major sport that doesn't have a comprehensive playoff system designed to find the best team playing at the end of the year. Division 1 football has it, college baseball and it works well for them. Football fans are going to be just as die hard regardless.

Two, I like pro football as much or more than college football, so I don't see a problem there.

Three, I really wouldn't have a problem going back to the old way, no playoff-no championship game. Just play the games, win a major bowl and let the chips fall. It was that way for a hundred years, some years there was argument, but it was fun.

Finally, I get your point about judging a team based on the whole season, I used to feel that way, but don't anymore. I like the idea of pitting conference against conference. To believe the SEC guys, their fourth place team most years is better than other conference champions, let them play and test the theory. If going undefeated is so important, big name teams will have less incentive to play a big name out of conference team. I'd rather incentify that team by allowing a chance at the end of the season even with a couple losses. I'm not talking about a three loss team like USC, that's too much, but two losses, or a conference loss, maybe.


----------



## jgsanders

jgsanders said:


> Ok, just spit balling here Cracker and Rose, but imagine this new and improved college football universe with me for a minute. We shut out all the whiners and wannabes and form our on little college football Utopia of 16 teams.
> 
> The core of this new Utopia is built around SEC schools. First, you tell Vandy and Missouri to hit the road, they add nothing really, so we have 4 spots to fill now. FSU and Clemson come to the East, natural fits and the geography works. Auburn slides over to the East which feels natural. So we got 2 spots in the West now, 1st call is to Tim and OSU. They are the best in their conference and we have added the state of Ohio to the mix (they love recruiting the south too). Next phone call is to Tom Herman and the Horns, but this time he says yes and UT fills out the new WWE of college football.
> 
> With all due respect to Marvin and John....the Callie football folk, Hairball, and other wannabes can duke it out in a Div 3 playoff system for a Div1B trophy.
> 
> While were at it, let's tell ESPN and Connecticut to hit the bricks too. We form our own sports media group down south, say Nashville TN. No more NBA highlights and jibber jabber interrupting our off season. College football around the clock. Merry Christmas to all!



Ok, what if we break these Utopian 16 out into 4 four team divisions:
West--Texas, A&M, LSU, and Ark
South--Bama, Auburn, Ole Miss, Miss St
East--UF, FSU, UGA, and SC
Mountains(deal breaker to try and call this division "North")--OSU, KY, Clemson, Tenn

That way you got 1 weak team in each division...Arky, MSSt, SC, and Tenn....and 3 pretty good ones. (Catch the Tenn slight?) You play your division teams every year, but also rotate in 5 other teams and you can pick a couple of standard rivals too. Lets add 3 out of conference cupcakes like Oregon, Purdue, ND, etc and now we are at an 11 game regular season. Every one gets 7 homes games a year.

Each division champion makes our own little 4 team playoff. 

Here's the real kicker, it's a given we own the CFB market now...wait for it...we start playing some Sunday games in the 1o'clock and 4.30 time slots and compete with the NFL for viewers. You watching the Jets and Niners....or FSU vs Ohio State? Good lawd that sounds like heaven....


----------



## John Robinson

All that makes as much sense as shooting 3 1/2" shells.😀


----------



## BonMallari

John Robinson said:


> In general I'm a real traditionalist, so I'm one of surprised to find myself on this side of the argument. First, major college football is about the only major sport that doesn't have a comprehensive playoff system designed to find the best team playing at the end of the year. Division 1 football has it, college baseball and it works well for them. Football fans are going to be just as die hard regardless.
> 
> Two, I like pro football as much or more than college football, so I don't see a problem there.
> 
> Three, I really wouldn't have a problem going back to the old way, no playoff-no championship game. Just play the games, win a major bowl and let the chips fall. It was that way for a hundred years, some years there was argument, but it was fun.
> 
> Finally, I get your point about judging a team based on the whole season, I used to feel that way, but don't anymore. I like the idea of pitting conference against conference. To believe the SEC guys, their fourth place team most years is better than other conference champions, let them play and test the theory. If going undefeated is so important, big name teams will have less incentive to play a big name out of conference team. I'd rather incentify that team by allowing a chance at the end of the season even with a couple losses. I'm not talking about a three loss team like USC, that's too much, but two losses, or a conference loss, maybe.



I too am for tradition, but unlike the other major college sports Div 1 football can't be played more than once per week....maybe the FCS has their playoff system but too much $$$$ at stake at D1 to ever go to that format

I think there are too many bowls, its almost like the participation trophy syndrome but on a larger scale..The NCAA prostituted themselves out to the corporations long ago when they allowed sponsors to name the original Big 4 bowl games ( Rose, Cotton, Sugar, Orange)


----------



## roseberry

I like it. Tosu, clemson, fsu and horns that is.......

Not playoff expansion!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Texas beating LSU?? Tom Herman would be BBish to win with the talent disparity.


----------



## roseberry

Only one week of our season remains, at least!(comment for marvin's benefit

My two biggest surprise/dissappointments of the season are:

1. Alabama never seemed to established a dominant "go to" power running back. I thought scarbrough would be the man.

2. After fsu's comeback against mississippi and their quarterback's play in that game, i thought they were a playoff team and that fsu/clemson would be the big game of the year.

What yall got?


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Only one week of our season remains, at least!(comment for marvin's benefit
> 
> My two biggest surprise/dissappointments of the season are:
> 
> 1. Alabama never seemed to established a dominant "go to" power running back. I thought scarbrough would be the man.
> 
> 2. After fsu's comeback against mississippi and their quarterback's play in that game, i thought they were a playoff team and that fsu/clemson would be the big game of the year.
> 
> What yall got?


I was surprised how bad USC was to start the season, then how good they became after they switched quarterbacks and the coach exerted control. Also surprised at the Oregon collapse.


----------



## Tim Mc

I'm surprised Ohio State has been as good as they have been, while having the youngest team in the country. 
Surprised that Michigan state has been so awful this year and not surprised they still nearly beat OSU.

Shocked by the Louisville/FSU score. 
Could never imagine a Jimbo Fischer team getting beat like that.

Surprised, and happy to see Washington have a great season.


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> Surprised that Michigan state has been so awful this year.


True, me too!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> What yall got?


A quote from a well known dog guy when I asked him if he would have wanted a very high priced dog in his string. 

"There is little to gain from doing what is expected, the downside if not doing so can be very low". 

Enjoy your moment, I remember the days of Mike Shula & Mike Price from AL's string of successes :razz:  .


----------



## roseberry

marvin........i am surprised you would go against my predictions here. i think i am currently 14-0 on my august predictions. maybe we revisit some of that:

i think i said the tide would pop the trojans like a prom night.......

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...a93089584756b552328b46374dc6.jpg&action=click


----------



## roseberry

about a game a few weeks later i said, the vols can't even protect women on campus and you think they can protect dobbs from tim williams?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hkBR9isLd8


----------



## roseberry

how about when i said in august and mg was the only one who knew who jalen hurts was, if the tigahs think jake coker was tough just wait until they try to tackle frosh jalen hurts.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq5nsTKvoew


----------



## roseberry

how about when i said in august, we all want a successful African American coach in the sec and a woman in the white house but hilllary and sumlin aint the ones gonna do it!(sorry wayne and doc i was just trying to help)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOCDD8LgPeg


----------



## roseberry

shall i go on?????

marvin, the gift of prophecy is not something i earned or like to brag about BUT; 

here it is for saturday! 
if browning IS given time he WILL be able to pass effectively downfield, pick the tide apart, enable a little running and the huskies will make a game of it. the leaves in my sleepy time tea tonight say........he will not be given time.

and i will be 15 and zip!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> shall i go on?????
> 
> marvin, the gift of prophecy is not something i earned or like to brag about BUT;
> 
> here it is for saturday!
> if browning IS given time he WILL be able to pass effectively downfield, pick the tide apart, enable a little running and the huskies will make a game of it. the leaves in my sleepy time tea tonight say........he will not be given time.
> 
> and i will be 15 and zip!


WI came to the 1960 Rose Bowl (the granddaddy of them all) as an 8 point favorite playing a team, WA, with a one eyed QB.
WI lost 44-8 & I collected on a $5 bet, a lot of money then. Jim Owens was the coach & he established PAC-(pick a number)
as something to be reckoned with most years. 

Today I watched as a 6-6 MAC team was a blocked FG from defeating MS State. Wasn't that one of the cupcakes AL rolled over on 
their way to an undefeated season? MS State is a vaunted SEC member, are they not? Or are you bragging that MS State is a quality 
win? 

I am impressed with the quality of players I see in the front of most SEC teams. Poor kids from distressed area backgrounds have 
a lot more to play for than kids raised middle class. What I am not particularly impressed with is the quality of coaching that I see 
in the SEC. There is a saying in the mining industry "Good ore makes good operators" & there is no doubt that coaches in the SEC 
have an abundance of good ore in the form of the poor kids they manipulate. But they are not particularly great coaches, IMO. I 
believe the Huskies have a very high quality coach who is a good motivator even though many of his players only start with 2 or 
3 stars on recruiters lists. Sort of like the highly effective dog trainers I have seen during my time playing with dogs. 

I hope you are putting your money where your mouth is - that only improves the odds when my arranger talks to the bookie at the 
end of this week. As I told my arranger, be prepared for a serious wager if the odds are right, I'd like to buy my wife more than the 
washer & dryer she got after the wild card Giants won the Super Bowl with the winnings . 

In the meantime, enjoy your moment! The Huskies are in Atlanta which must mean they plan to show up . 

More much later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

well, let's see, mississippi state had five wins this season. i think they qualified for a bowl game by having the highest grade point average or some such nonsense. also state is down having lost last season's quarterback to the nfl. he may be this season's nfl mvp you know. *did i brag about alabama beating the bullies? i don't think so......but the bullies won today*. it doesn't look like vanderbilt will be so fortunate tonight.

i certainly didn't boast of alabama beating its pac12 opponent this season. i may have just reminded folks that i predicted it! one might think it appropriate to point out the pac12 team alabama beat by 50 was the very team that beat the huskies, but i have not pointed that fact out for anyone! besides that team is soooooo improved over this season since the alabama game, why they have even changed quarterbacks! some have even said they would enjoy seeing those two teams play again because the team that lost by 50 has so progressed. well the tide changed quarterbacks too, they just did it in time to win that game by 50. do any here think that the tide has just stood in place all season? or that they have regressed? i really don't think anyone giving rational thought to the matter needs to see that game again. do you?;-)

you speak of betting marvin and one of my mentors has something to say on that matter, i will share as my record of 14-0 stands!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlWmxQiNcZQ


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> shall i go on?????
> 
> marvin, the gift of prophecy is not something i earned or like to brag about BUT;
> 
> here it is for saturday!
> if browning IS given time he WILL be able to pass effectively downfield, pick the tide apart, enable a little running and the huskies will make a game of it. the leaves in my sleepy time tea tonight say........he will not be given time.
> 
> and i will be 15 and zip!


Rose you are full of yourself today, 5 posts in a few hours, too many Christmas libations? Bag on Marvin if you wish but hands off my alltime favorite Aggie coach of African American ancestry! If you wanted a white woman in the White House you got one named Ivanka. Happy New Year and enjoy another Bama National Championship!


----------



## roseberry

doc, i made a "civil until after Christmas" pledge.......whew, i didn't think i'd make it!


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin S said:


> A quote from a well known dog guy when I asked him if he would have wanted a very high priced dog in his string.
> 
> "There is little to gain from doing what is expected, the downside if not doing so can be very low".


Marvin, I like the confidence and smack talk, I really do...I do hope you haven't made a significant wager on this one just in case. 

In terms of dogs, all things being equal, give me the most well bred dog I can get my hands on to start with for me. I have a 6 month old BLF with the best pedigree/genetics I have ever owned, and she is exceeding my wildest expectations to this point. Hope it continues!!!

Jacob, how about an update on Big Mike! How's he doing? What are you guys working on?


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> In terms of dogs, all things being equal, give me the most well bred dog I can get my hands on to start with for me. I have a 6 month old BLF with the best pedigree/genetics I have ever owned, and she is exceeding my wildest expectations to this point. Hope it continues!!!


I wish you nothing but the best with your dog. 

TBS, I once owned a dog with 3NC's in the 1st 6 dogs behind him along with 2 FC-AFC's so 5 dogs in the pedigree were quality dogs. 
One of those NC's was a dog named Honcho who rarely threw a bad pup. I had pick of the litter, which is not saying much as they 
were very equal, unfortunately equal turned out to be on the down side. Like hot young athletes they all don't make competitors, most 
do make quality gundogs. But this one got sold without papers for a family pet!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, you are the conscience of the rtf college football thread, unquestionably, and the job apparently is yours for life unless Ron Vander Kelen or Bob Timberlake (the lousy but very religious old Meechegan QB, not the artist of the same name) want a moonlighting gig in their twilight. But you've gotta give Mittippi Tate more credit for their academic laurels - hey, we're talking Mississippi here! - and I can tell you that some of that rich Red Mountain iron ore from about 120 miles up Highway 82 and Interstate-59 obviously rubbed off on them. Or eroded, take your pick. Just not enough of it like the stardust it turns into, in washing over the Crimson Tide.

One other thing. Your "arranger" out there isn't that gregarious lecher Mike Price, making another "date with Destiny," is it?

MG

(Edit to say that the late Mr. Vander Kelen would have to serve as a spiritual conscience only as your possible replacement on rtf, seeing's how he shuffled or scrambled off this mortal coil a couple weeks before the current football season began.)



Marvin S said:


> WI came to the 1960 Rose Bowl (the granddaddy of them all) as an 8 point favorite playing a team, WA, with a one eyed QB.
> WI lost 44-8 & I collected on a $5 bet, a lot of money then. Jim Owens was the coach & he established PAC-(pick a number) as something to be reckoned with most years.
> 
> Today I watched as a 6-6 MAC team was a blocked FG from defeating MS State. Wasn't that one of the cupcakes AL rolled over on their way to an undefeated season? MS State is a vaunted SEC member, are they not? Or are you bragging that MS State is a quality win?
> 
> I am impressed with the quality of players I see in the front of most SEC teams. Poor kids from distressed area backgrounds have a lot more to play for than kids raised middle class. What I am not particularly impressed with is the quality of coaching that I see in the SEC. There is a saying in the mining industry "Good ore makes good operators" & there is no doubt that coaches in the SEC have an abundance of good ore in the form of the poor kids they manipulate. But they are not particularly great coaches, IMO. I believe the Huskies have a very high quality coach who is a good motivator even though many of his players only start with 2 or 3 stars on recruiters lists. Sort of like the highly effective dog trainers I have seen during my time playing with dogs.
> 
> I hope you are putting your money where your mouth is - that only improves the odds when my arranger talks to the bookie at the end of this week. As I told my arranger, be prepared for a serious wager if the odds are right, I'd like to buy my wife more than the washer & dryer she got after the wild card Giants won the Super Bowl with the winnings .
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy your moment! The Huskies are in Atlanta which must mean they plan to show up .
> 
> More much later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Jacob, how about an update on Big Mike! How's he doing? What are you guys working on?


He's getting bigger & spoiled. I didn't do much with him last week because Christmas is an extremely busy time for me. Mikey Chumps runs naturally straight lines. He makes smart decisions if he doesn't put his nose on it. He's a 12 week old puppy. Can only do so much with him. I'm not going to get too crazy with things as next week I have the surgery that will put me on non weight bearing status for 8 weeks. As long as I am not in a wheel chair, he will get marks.


----------



## jgsanders

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He's getting bigger & spoiled. I didn't do much with him last week because Christmas is an extremely busy time for me. Mikey Chumps runs naturally straight lines. He makes smart decisions if he doesn't put his nose on it. He's a 12 week old puppy. Can only do so much with him. I'm not going to get too crazy with things as next week I have the surgery that will put me on non weight bearing status for 8 weeks. As long as I am not in a wheel chair, he will get marks.


Good luck on your surgery!


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Mikey Chumps runs naturally straight lines.


He needs to develop a good stiff arm if he's just gonna run straight!


----------



## jgsanders

Tim, there is nothing but pain for your buckeyes inside these buses my friend...it's game week!


----------



## John Robinson

I'm looking forward to the weekend. Four very good teams with very different styles, fun to see what happens.


----------



## Tim Mc

jgsanders said:


> Tim, there is nothing but pain for your buckeyes inside these buses my friend...it's game week!


If JT Barrett's hard work developing his forward pass has paid off, the Tigers will be one and done. If not, it's gonna be a long New Year's Eve for the Bucks. 
I just wonder if Deshaun is prepared for the defensive speed he's gonna see Saturday night. 
Can't wait to find out.


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Mike Price MG


You do realize that the aforementioned had managed to coax 10 wins out of the Coug's in a season &
take them to the Rose Bowl. Not a small feat considering the resources available in Pullman at the time! 
I personally think your athletic administration blew it! He would have changed SEC FB for the better, again 
my uneducated opinion!


----------



## mjh345

roseberry said:


> shall i go on?????
> 
> marvin, the gift of prophecy is not something i earned or like to brag about BUT;
> 
> here it is for saturday!
> if browning IS given time he WILL be able to pass effectively downfield, pick the tide apart, enable a little running and the huskies will make a game of it. the leaves in my sleepy time tea tonight say........he will not be given time.
> 
> and i will be 15 and zip!


Ror some strange reason I watched a number of Washington games this year.
Browning is a GREAT QB who will pick apart a team if given time and open receivers.
My observation is that he becomes very pedestrian when faced with pressure.
I'm betting he will face a lot of pressure against the Tide


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> "Mike Price" - You do realize that the aforementioned had managed to coax 10 wins out of the Coug's in a season & take them to the Rose Bowl. Not a small feat considering the resources available in Pullman at the time! I personally think your athletic administration blew it! He would have changed SEC FB for the better, again my uneducated opinion!


Why, Marvin, he already "changed SEC FB for the better" by cavorting with known strippers of unassailable character in the backyard of where they hold the annual SEC meetings, Destin, Fla. (Not sure if "Destiny" the stripper in question, was named after the town or after Mike Price's voyage at the helm of the Crimson Tide which essentially ended when "Destiny" shouted a big "Roll Tide!" to indicate her enthusiastic support of the program, and Coach Price replied, tactfully of course [and about being "on course" with his voyage], "It's rolling, baby, it's rolling!"

Thus ended the "Date with 'Destiny'" and Coach Price's 10-day tenure (give or take a few VISA card charges for questionable activity - though I never found out whether Destiny had her own card reader and charged him on the spot) in Tuscaloosa.

Of course, there's also the hidebound belief that Coach Price "changed SEC FB for the better" by his firing opening the door for a new altar boy in town as head coach, Sonnyboy Shula, and that _*his*_ hiring, too, "changed SEC FB for the better" by facilitating his firing a few long, long years later so that - in the Yule(Roll)Tide spirit - a savior could be reborn amongst us, at least amongst us gumps, who while we may never be mistaken for the three wise men, d*mned sure know how to shower our savior with whatever gifts it might take to keep him and the Crimson Tide on the FBS throne.

MG


----------



## crackerd

Also, Marvin, how's that saying go again that you quoted a few posts back? Wasn't it, to paraphrase, "The better the oars, the better the operator, er, skipper." 'Bama's skipper (Saban) is a paradigm changer with the oars he puts in the water for the Crimson Tide, and they all row (and throw) a steady course - like The New York Times sagaciously notes today, *"No Detail's Too Small for Alabama"*

MG


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I'm looking forward to the weekend. Four very good teams with very different styles, fun to see what happens.


Petersen, Swinney, Meyer, Saban. Some of, if not The best coaches too!


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Also, Marvin, how's that saying go again that you quoted a few posts back? Wasn't it, to paraphrase, "The better the oars, the better the operator, er, skipper." 'Bama's skipper (Saban) is a paradigm changer with the oars he puts in the water for the Crimson Tide, and they all row (and throw) a steady course - like The New York Times sagaciously notes today, *"No Detail's Too Small for Alabama"*
> 
> MG


Please use a credible source.


----------



## Migillicutty

Marvin S said:


> Please use a credible source.


Haha well played Marv!


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, ordinarily I might half-arsedly agree with y'all on the credibility factor, but your touche-ing of Marvin's torching of the NYT probably wouldn't have anything in the least to do with the paper's continued endorsement of Jameis W(innocent)ston's upstanding citizenship, would it? As in, you know, Mr. W(innocent)ston's *recently meeting his moral obligations - short of doing hard time - in a rather remunerative way*, also known as "settling with his accuser?"

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

If Washington State is indicative of a high scoring Pac 12 offense , the Huskies are in for a world of hurt.
Minnesota completely shut them down while missing their starting secondary. 
I'm no expert but I believe the Tide has a slightly better defense than the Gophers.


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> 'Cutty, ordinarily I might half-arsedly agree with y'all on the credibility factor, but your touche-ing of Marvin's torching of the NYT probably wouldn't have anything in the least to do with the paper's continued endorsement of Jameis W(innocent)ston's upstanding citizenship, would it? As in, you know, Mr. W(innocent)ston's *recently meeting his moral obligations - short of doing hard time - in a rather remunerative way*, also known as "settling with his accuser?"
> 
> MG


It is amazing that they continue to skew the facts and disparage the young man. In fact it is beyond despicable. They set up camp for over 6 mos in Tally trying to dig up dirt and came away with nothing. They have been on a witch hunt for the kid for some unexplained reason. 

BTW he is getting ready to set the record for most passing yds in the first two seasons of an NFL career. He has led the woeful Bucs to a winning record. Essentially carrying the offense with no line, no running game and one WR. He is running the full offense and being asked to do what only elite veteran QBs are asked of in an offense. He is only 22. The faster this gets behind him the better. 

I have it on good authority he didn't pay. I hope it is true.


----------



## John Robinson

Tim Mc said:


> If Washington State is indicative of a high scoring Pac 12 offense , the Huskies are in for a world of hurt.
> Minnesota completely shut them down while missing their starting secondary.
> I'm no expert but I believe the Tide has a slightly better defense than the Gophers.


Washington State is not the University of Washington. I have no idea how it's going to play out, but I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Washington State is not the University of Washington. I have no idea how it's going to play out, but I'm keeping an open mind.


The way some of the "ranked" teams (and SEC mediocrity units - that be you, aTm) have performed so far in their bowl games, I'm keeping an open mind to a 120-team single-elimination College Football Playoff.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

We have that. Have you not been paying attention to the bowl games??


----------



## Tim Mc

John Robinson said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Washington State is indicative of a high scoring Pac 12 offense , the Huskies are in for a world of hurt.
> Minnesota completely shut them down while missing their starting secondary.
> I'm no expert but I believe the Tide has a slightly better defense than the Gophers.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington State is not the University of Washington. I have no idea how it's going to play out, but I'm keeping an open mind.
Click to expand...

I know the Huskies are much better than WASU , as are the Trojans, but it was surprising how the Gophers shut down that passing attack.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> I know the Huskies are much better than WASU , as are the Trojans, but it was surprising how the Gophers shut down that passing attack.


Tim, obviously, the Gophs were playing inspired defense for the new offensive coordinator at Rutgers, Jerry Kill.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> I know the Huskies are much better than WASU , as are the Trojans, but it was surprising how the Gophers shut down that passing attack.


Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't there something about the close margin of MN's losses 
on a sports write up somewhere? 

The Coug's were short a couple of their best receivers & Falk looked off his game. His performance 
will mean he returns next year .


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> The Coug's were short a couple of their best receivers & Falk looked off his game.


Still, Marvin, that pretty well clinches it for the Pirate in the ignominy category, 'cause - if I may interject a personal note - it means that yours truly once scored as many points against a team called the Gophers as did Leach's heretofore high-powered offense. (Now, who in h*ll would ever saddle their prestigious university with a rodent nickname invites a whole 'nother category of ignominy...) I will admit that my Gopher opponents - later the alma mater of 'Cutty's buddy Jameis W(innocent)ston - were far feebler in nature, enabling me to hit the trifecta - sack, strip, six to the house - agin' 'em.

MG


----------



## Marvin S

crackerd said:


> Still, Marvin, that pretty well clinches it for the Pirate in the ignominy category, 'cause - if I may interject a personal note - it means that yours truly once scored as many points against a team called the Gophers as did Leach's heretofore high-powered offense. (Now, who in h*ll would ever saddle their prestigious university with a rodent nickname invites a whole 'nother category of ignominy...) I will admit that my Gopher opponents - later the alma mater of 'Cutty's buddy Jameis W(innocent)ston - were far feebler in nature, enabling me to hit the trifecta - sack, strip, six to the house - agin' 'em.
> 
> MG


A few of my family are Coug's along with a couple of Jackrabbits. While they may not be prestigious like some you are familiar 
with, they do on occasion turn out about as many prestigious graduates as the prestigious universities you are so familiar with. 

TBS, The Pirate has generated a level of interest (corresponding to an increase in attendance) by making the Coug's competitive 
in most games except their season opener's. He'll be around as long as he wants to be!

While you may be increasing my vocabulary, your use of 4 $ words makes me spend a lot of time in the dictionary!


----------



## David Maddox

You football nuts make sure you watch for your school's recruits in the Under Armour All-American game. Two of my former kids (TE Brock Wright- Notre Dame & OT Austin Deculus-LSU) will be playing, and my boss Ed Pustejovsky is coaching their team's OL. All 3 make me very proud. BFND!!!

David


----------



## Tim Mc

David Maddox said:


> [iurl="http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40770&d=1483046469"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> You football nuts make sure you watch for your school's recruits in the Under Armour All-American game. Two of my former kids (TE Brock Wright- Notre Dame & OT Austin Deculus-LSU) will be playing, and my boss Ed Pustejovsky is coaching their team's OL. All 3 make me very proud. BFND!!!
> 
> David


That's cool, Dave. #76 looks like he could bench press a car.


----------



## crackerd

Tim, what's the word on the bowl season thus far? - this sound about right:

"*SEC!*, SEC!, SEC!, SEC!*...**"*

MG


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> The Pirate has generated a level of interest (corresponding to an increase in attendance) by making the Coug's competitive
> in most games except their season opener's. He'll be around as long as he wants to be!


Many Texas Tech alumni feel the same way, I suspect they prefer a different outcome of the spat between the coach and the spoiled son of a low level celebrity sportscaster.

http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/head-case/


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Tim, what's the word on the bowl season thus far? - this sound about right:
> 
> "*SEC!*,SEC!, SEC!, SEC!*...**"*
> 
> MG


Poor SEC fan, what will they do when they can't brag on their school or their conference?


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Many Texas Tech alumni feel the same way, I suspect they prefer a different outcome of the spat between the coach and the spoiled son of a low level celebrity sportscaster.
> 
> http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/head-case/


Thanks! Gut-Man alluded to the James kid from coaching him in BB. 
& we see how hiring a "just as good coach for less money" has been 
working out for the Red Raiders. 

Pullman is like Lubbock, not a place that a FB player would call a real 
destination program. Yet they manage to turn out a fair share of kids 
who get to play on Sunday. 

I hope he stays as long as he wants to. I believe he is good for the 
program & certainly fields competitive teams in the inferior PAC-12 .


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Poor SEC fan, what will they do when they can't brag on their school or their conference?


Possessing an interest in college football does not necessarily translate to an obsession with college football with a few exceptions. If your day is made or ruined by your team's performance on the field you probably live in AL, FL, OK, TX (UT fans), MI, WI, OR, NE, OH, or CA.


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> Thanks! Gut-Man alluded to the James kid from coaching him in BB.
> & we see how hiring a "just as good coach for less money" has been
> working out for the Red Raiders.
> 
> Pullman is like Lubbock, not a place that a FB player would call a real
> destination program. Yet they manage to turn out a fair share of kids
> who get to play on Sunday.
> 
> I hope he stays as long as he wants to. I believe he is good for the
> program & certainly fields competitive teams in the inferior PAC-12 .


Not surprising that the kid was spoiled and felt entitled, his father was a member of the now infamous Pony Express that doomed SMU footbal to eternal mediocrity. If the ESPN 30 For 30 is on about those years it is an interesting and accurate watch. It just wasn't SMU that was dirty it was most of the conference and a significant reason the SWC eventually died.

Kingsbury is bright but very young for a head coach, he is a TT alum and was the QB for Leach but he had little coaching experience when hired as HC other than being the OC and QB coach for Johnny Football. When he figures out that defense is more than 50% of the game he will be fine. TT's problem has always been "how do you keep 'em down on the farm after they've seen Broadway".


----------



## Migillicutty

EdA said:


> Possessing an interest in college football does not necessarily translate to an obsession with college football with a few exceptions. If your day is made or ruined by your team's performance on the field you probably live in AL, FL, OK, TX (UT fans), MI, WI, OR, NE, OH, or CA.


Come now, having lived in Texas for many years Aggie fans are by far the most vocal of fan groups in this state, to the point of being downright incorrigible during the first half of the season (prior to the eventual implosion). 

Also add GA, TN, SC, MS, LA to your list.


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Come now, having lived in Texas for many years Aggie fans are by far the most vocal of fan groups in this state, to the point of being downright incorrigible during the first half of the season (prior to the eventual implosion).
> 
> Also add GA, TN, SC, MS, LA to your list.


Yes LA was definitely an oversight. Aggies are gracious losers for a reason, not so in Austin. If Tom Herman is successful the Aggie faithful will be but a whisper in Texas. You mustn't have lived in Texas quite long enough to be nauseated by the reference to "THE University of Texas". You would know better about the other states of old Dixie none of whom have had much to crow about for a couple of decades and prior to their departure to the SEC you could add soooeee Pig to the list but 2 decades of mediocrity have somewhat silenced that.


----------



## roseberry

A mere twenty-four hours from now young Browning will be picking apart the Tide's secondary and my friend Marvin's wife will be on her way to a new Jaguar.

The Southeastern Conference looks terrible in its bowl game performance thus far. But only half its teams eligible have played. This makes it look very bad for the conference and the Crimson Tide's overly generous ranking.

We all know how difficult it is to keep young players focused and Alabama's 25 straight wins would indicate they are due for a letdown. But i'm sticking with my pledge to talk smack until the end and i believe Alabama wins 35 to 24 tomorrow afternoon.

I hope my overconfident posts this season have made everyone hate Alabama, wish for their demise, but not feel too harshly towards me! 

PSYCH..........KISS THE RINGS BI#@$S!!!!!!! RTR!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

EdA said:


> You mustn't have lived in Texas quite long enough to be nauseated by the reference to "THE University of Texas."


 Ahem, surely you mean *Tea* University of Tejas...the ever-slipping tea sippers by current program value.



Migillicutty said:


> Poor SEC fan, what will they do when they can't brag on their school or their conference?


 C'mon, 'Cutty, you know FSU coming in will rejuvenate the SEC's composite mugshot image.

Truth is, "Poor SEC fan(s)" save for those rooting for one school, will always be poor to some degree so long as that one school has the supreme being leading them onto the field. Runs a pretty brisk 75 yards out of the tunnel to the sideline, too, so it may be a while yet before there's hope reemerging elsewhere.

MG


----------



## roseberry

I want to pick a winner of the fsu and michigan game tonight.

Problem is i cant decide, si this a BIG GAME or not? If it's a BIG GAME i will take..............NOLES!!!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

here are my picks

Washington +13.5

Ohio State - 2.5

Southern Cal -7

Auburn + 3


I like Wisconsin too but not the spread,


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> i believe Alabama wins 35 to 24 tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I hope my overconfident posts this season have made everyone hate Alabama, wish for their demise, but not feel too harshly towards me!


If the score is that close the King will have been de-Throned! That's my prediction as the Huskies will win!
Peterson is 5-0 in bowl games against top tenner's , tomorrow night 6-0!


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> I want to pick a winner of the fsu and michigan game tonight.
> 
> Problem is i cant decide, si this a BIG GAME or not? If it's a BIG GAME i will take..............NOLES!!!!!!!


The skunk weasels are gonna roll the Noles.


----------



## roseberry

If it is a BIG GAME harbaugh will puke on it!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> A mere twenty-four hours from now young Browning will be picking apart the Tide's secondary and my friend Marvin's wife will be on her way to a new Jaguar.
> 
> The Southeastern Conference looks terrible in its bowl game performance thus far. But only half its teams eligible have played. This makes it look very bad for the conference and the Crimson Tide's overly generous ranking.
> 
> We all know how difficult it is to keep young players focused and Alabama's 25 straight wins would indicate they are due for a letdown. But i'm sticking with my pledge to talk smack until the end and i believe Alabama wins 35 to 24 tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I hope my overconfident posts this season have made everyone hate Alabama, wish for their demise, but not feel too harshly towards me!
> 
> PSYCH..........KISS THE RINGS BI#@$S!!!!!!! RTR!!!!!!!


Kirby Smart and Butch Jones seem to have righted the ship somewhat.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> If it is a BIG GAME harbaugh will puke on it!


Im with you. If FSU is approaching it as a big game and they are focused I like their chances. Really it just depends if the oline can give DC the slightest bit of blocking. He loves that field and playing in his home town. He will be fired up.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Michigan by 10.


----------



## jgsanders

FSU's Francois is tougher than a $2 steak, and has been all year. 

As as good as Cook is, he missed the block that got his QB creamed. Gotta recognize that and pick it up.


----------



## Migillicutty

jgsanders said:


> FSU's Francois is tougher than a $2 steak, and has been all year.
> 
> As as good as Cook is, he missed the block that got his QB creamed. Gotta recognize that and pick it up.


Yep and yep. ST going to age me 10 years.


----------



## Tim Mc

That QB is tough, he's right back in there.


----------



## Tim Mc

Glad I stayed up for this one. Crazy game.


----------



## roseberry

Wow, i almost thought my seance had mislead me!

Jimbonoles win!


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> The skunk weasels are gonna roll the Noles.





Jacob Hawkes said:


> Michigan by 10.


Go Noles!!!


----------



## bjoiner

roseberry said:


> The Southeastern Conference looks terrible in its bowl game performance thus far. But only half its teams eligible have played. This makes it look very bad for the conference and the Crimson Tide's overly generous ranking.


When you look at the 4 teams that lost, their record entering the bowl game was a combined 25-23 against teams with a combined record of 34-15 going in. The truth of the bowl matchups is the better teams in other conferences get matched up against the bottom teams in the SEC that barely became bowl eligible. Probably would be a better judge of conferences if each conference's #1 played the other's #1 and #2's played #2's, etc. that will never happen, though. 

With that said, I believe the SEC is substantially weaker this year. They are not a totally dominant conference this year, but they are probably equivalent to the other top conferences this year. They will be better next year as a whole.


----------



## roseberry

Bubba, congrats to the bulldogs and Chubb On a great game!

Brad and Chad, congrats to the vols and a nice game by Dobbs, a nice young man.

Dr. Ed, yes 1-4 to 3-4 in 4 hours.....thanks to sgt. Carter and the smart guy! By sundown it sbould be 5-4 if Coach O and a freshman qb can hold up for a good performance!!!!!!

LSU 35 Louisville 31 on this morning's cut of the tarot cards. My reading says, Guice takes a slice of the Cards!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> Bubba, congrats to the bulldogs and Chubb On a great game!
> 
> Brad and Chad, congrats to the vols and a nice game by Dobbs, a nice young man.
> 
> Dr. Ed, yes 1-4 to 3-4 in 4 hours.....thanks to sgt. Carter and the smart guy! By sundown it sbould be 5-4 if Coach O and a freshman qb can hold up for a good performance!!!!!!
> 
> LSU 35 Louisville 31 on this morning's cut of the tarot cards. My reading says, Guice takes a slice of the Cards!





In my book, Guice's style of running is better suited for the NFL than Fournette's. I'm just glad Guice will still be wearing purple & gold next season.

Awesome game last night, congrats to FSU fans. Just when I thought Michigan was going to fold, they got tougher.


----------



## John Robinson

bjoiner said:


> When you look at the 4 teams that lost, their record entering the bowl game was a combined 25-23 against teams with a combined record of 34-15 going in. The truth of the bowl matchups is the better teams in other conferences get matched up against the bottom teams in the SEC that barely became bowl eligible. Probably would be a better judge of conferences if each conference's #1 played the other's #1 and #2's played #2's, etc. that will never happen, though.
> 
> With that said, I believe the SEC is substantially weaker this year. They are not a totally dominant conference this year, but they are probably equivalent to the other top conferences this year. They will be better next year as a whole.



I agree with you and Bon, way too many meaningless bowl games. The bowl games should be reserved for the top two or three teams in each conference playing against each other. Though my team is looking strong right now, I question whether they deserve a bowl game with a three loss season.


----------



## John Robinson

bjoiner said:


> When you look at the 4 teams that lost, their record entering the bowl game was a combined 25-23 against teams with a combined record of 34-15 going in. The truth of the bowl matchups is the better teams in other conferences get matched up against the bottom teams in the SEC that barely became bowl eligible. Probably would be a better judge of conferences if each conference's #1 played the other's #1 and #2's played #2's, etc. that will never happen, though.
> 
> With that said, I believe the SEC is substantially weaker this year. They are not a totally dominant conference this year, but they are probably equivalent to the other top conferences this year. They will be better next year as a whole.



I agree with you and Bon, way too many meaningless bowl games. The bowl games should be reserved for the top two or three teams in each conference playing against each other. Though my team is looking strong right now, I question whether they deserve a bowl game with a three loss season.


----------



## Marvin S

Huskies/Tide

Under 14, less than 52 - Bookie isn't taking straightaway Win/Lose. 
Some probably would.

John - USC was probably the best team in the conference after the 
1st 3 games!


----------



## John Robinson

Marvin S said:


> Huskies/Tide
> 
> Under 14, less than 52 - Bookie isn't taking straightaway Win/Lose.
> Some probably would.
> 
> John - USC was probably the best team in the conference after the
> 1st 3 games!


I agree, and despite what I just said, I'm looking forward to a good old fashioned Big Ten-Pac 12 Rose Bowl.


----------



## Migillicutty

bjoiner said:


> When you look at the 4 teams that lost, their record entering the bowl game was a combined 25-23 against teams with a combined record of 34-15 going in. The truth of the bowl matchups is the better teams in other conferences get matched up against the bottom teams in the SEC that barely became bowl eligible. Probably would be a better judge of conferences if each conference's #1 played the other's #1 and #2's played #2's, etc. that will never happen, though.
> 
> With that said, I believe the SEC is substantially weaker this year. They are not a totally dominant conference this year, but they are probably equivalent to the other top conferences this year. They will be better next year as a whole.


Man you SEC homers are good for a laugh. Since when has the SEC been totally dominate? The SEC has a dominate team, period. As a conference they are average. They are not only not totally dominate, they are maybe the third best conference. 

Lastly, the conferences have tie ins and take the highest ranked team available from those conferences. If the SEC teams are losing to better teams it's because they are better. It's not like they are matching up the ACCs number 2 team against the 7th best team in the SEC. How tough was that win against a 6 loss TCU for UGA?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wait, LSU is dominating the same team that hung like 60 something points on Free Shoes U. Glass houses, brah.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> I agree with you and Bon, way too many meaningless bowl games. The bowl games should be reserved for the top two or three teams in each conference playing against each other.
> Though my team is looking strong right now, I question whether they deserve a bowl game with a three loss season.


Meaningless to whom? The bowl games with 2 or 3 exceptions have always been meaningless but probably not to those who play in them. It does not bother me that most of those games have no particular significance, better than watching hockey or basketball. I guarantee there are seniors from many of the lesser programs and the service academies who are playing in their last competitive football game and are thrilled to be playing in a bowl game.


----------



## Tim Mc

I just switched my allegiance from the USC cheerleaders to the LSU dance team.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Golden Girls are *very* good looking young women.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Meaningless to whom? It does not bother me that most of those games have no particular significance, better than watching hockey or basketball. .


This^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^This!

Meaningless football is still college football! I turn on espn, sec network, etc. this time of year and just say, show me a 50 year old football game please.

Is it meaningless that we (cutty and jacob) are having a conference discussion? NO!
Is it meaningless that tim has switched his statutorily prohibited cheer squad allegiance today? NO!
Is it meaningless that my crystal ball said one stoops would win and one would lose and tbe stoops brothers can't even get THIS correct for me? NO!
Is it meaningless that no heisman winning qb has been made to look as bad as Jackson since the tide destroyed Torretta in 92? NO!
I LOVE THIS SH##!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Meaningless to whom? The bowl games with 2 or 3 exceptions have always been meaningless but probably not to those who play in them. It does not bother me that most of those games have no particular significance, better than watching hockey or basketball. I guarantee there are seniors from many of the lesser programs and the service academies who are playing in their last competitive football game and are thrilled to be playing in a bowl game.


When you're right, you're right.


----------



## Tim Mc

Prediction time. Tide 38 - Huskies 31
Washington's coach has them playing loose and at their best, but it isn't enough. 
Still working on the other semifinal game...


----------



## jgsanders

Migillicutty said:


> Man you SEC homers are good for a laugh. Since when has the SEC been totally dominate? The SEC has a dominate team, period. As a conference they are average. They are not only not totally dominate, they are maybe the third best conference.
> 
> Lastly, the conferences have tie ins and take the highest ranked team available from those conferences. If the SEC teams are losing to better teams it's because they are better. It's not like they are matching up the ACCs number 2 team against the 7th best team in the SEC. How tough was that win against a 6 loss TCU for UGA?


Cutty, don't run the dawgs off the board, heck they've been silent as crickets until today. They breathed that collective sigh of relief today by reaching the magical Richt win total (best 8 win coach in 'Merica)

Seriously, the words Ga Tech and the Ramblin Wreck scares them to death. They also took down UK today. That pretty much makes them SEC east champions by SEC math. Haha


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wait, LSU is dominating the same team that hung like 60 something points on Free Shoes U. Glass houses, brah.


Thats transitive crap never works. That was our 3rd game of the season. You think LSU wanted any part of the team that took down Michigan last night? I don't think so.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. LSU would have routed Free Shoes U.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. LSU would have routed Free Shoes U.


You are too much. It's so laughable. You mean like the 10 pt victory you predicted for Michigan last night. The sad part is you actually believe it. Delusional doesn't even begin to describe you. Didn't we thump UF a week after they beat your team. I mean totally dominate them? That was at the end of the season. Have they figured out the forward pass is legal in Baton Rouge yet?


----------



## crackerd

Don't know 'bout that, Jacob, or 'Cutty's supposition either - but any chance of a DBU DB or two making an immediate transfer into 'Bama's secondary. Like in the next 52 minutes of the CFP semi? (Humphrey's been burnt again... Predicting his NFL nickname may be "House Fire" - as in opponents going house on him with great regularity.)

MG


----------



## roseberry

Cutty let's not lose sight of the FACT that michigan lost 3 of its last 4 includinv last night. They were built to be something many doubt they ever were (me being many) and could not fulfill against tbe hype. That and the harbaugh history. 

Be happy with a nice win but don't make too much of it.


----------



## crackerd

Kiffy about to get his exit *ss-chewing - no, fuggedaboutit, Thank you, 'Bama D (one mo' time).

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Cutty let's not lose sight of the FACT that michigan lost 3 of its last 4 includinv last night. They were built to be something many doubt they ever were (me being many) and could not fulfill against tbe hype. That and the harbaugh history.
> 
> Be happy with a nice win but don't make too much of it.


What have I made of the Michigan win? I scoffed at a pedestrian LSU "routing" the Noles. Considering the source I should have just ignored the silliness. 

I will I'll say that Michigan was loaded with seniors and FSU is very young. Michigan easily could have beaten OSU (it could be argued they did), not too shabby, and was a top ranked team in a top tier bowl. Crowing about LSU beating FSU at this point is beyond delusional.


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> Kiffy about to get his exit *ss-chewing -
> 
> MG


Saban is too late.......my 86 yearold dad beat him to it. Between the tackles please.


----------



## jgsanders

Marvin,

What color jaguar is the mrs gonna get? If I were you, I'd head on down to the dealership. No way your point spread doesn't hold in second half......Bama boys look tired and sceared....uuummmmhhhhmmmmm


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Marvin,
> 
> What color jaguar is the mrs gonna get? If I were you, I'd head on down to the dealership. No way your point spread doesn't hold in second half......Bama boys look tired and sceared....uuummmmhhhhmmmmm


There is a reason these games are 4 quarters long! I'm still waiting for the dominance forecasted .


----------



## roseberry

I heard you marvin. Tide's d not gettin pressure and their o play calling seems suspect. I dont like this at all.............but rtr.


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, I'm thinking 'Bama's skeered - OK, intimidated a little - 'cause the Wusskies' are a Chattanooga lookalike. Except for a couple of "square" Samoans, of course.

MG


----------



## John Robinson

They don't look too scared to me. That running back is something!


----------



## EdA

Oh $hit! The phrase most often uttered when you sell out to stop the run and it doesn't work!


----------



## John Robinson

I wish SC hadn't blown those early games, I think they are the only Pac 12 team that could give Bama a run for the money.


----------



## Mike Perry

Bamas worst game of the year IMO.
They should have shown Kiffin the door when he got the FAU job. Washington D is not that goodd but Kifin's play calls have kept them in the game till that long run by Scarborough.
Good thing for Bama they have a NFL defense out there or this would be a loss.


----------



## John Robinson

Mike Perry said:


> Bamas worst game of the year IMO.
> They should have shown Kiffin the door when he got the FAU job. Washington D is not that goodd but Kifin's play calls have kept them in the game till that long run by Scarborough.
> Good thing for Bama they have a NFL defense out there or this would be a loss.


If this is their worse game, they're even better than I thought. You guys are funny, a 24-7 blow out of a good Washington team, and you're still not happy?


----------



## crackerd

No dominance, Marvin - just 'Bama business as usual. To reiterate, I'm waiting for the Wusskies to take that "W" decal off their helmets to reveal the "C" for Chattanooga as their real identity. Hey, the Choo-Choos gave 'Bama probably their toughest game of the year! - and the best opportunity for a Saban rampage, just like he'll go off on precisely 24 hours from now to get the Tide in the right frame of mind for the National Championship game.

MG


----------



## EdA

Mike Perry said:


> Bamas worst game of the year IMO.
> They should have shown Kiffin the door when he got the FAU job. Washington D is not that goodd but Kifin's play calls have kept them in the game till that long run by Scarborough.
> Good thing for Bama they have a NFL defense out there or this would be a loss.


Apparently we were not watching the same game, the thought occurred to me in the third quarter and I wondered when Washington realized they did not have a snowball's chance in hell of winning this game, from my view they were never in the game.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> Apparently we were not watching the same game, the thought occurred to me in the third quarter and I wondered when Washington realized they did not have a snowball's chance in hell of winning this game, from my view they were never in the game.


That's what I saw as well, a team that was completely dominated at every position.


----------



## Mike Perry

EdA said:


> Apparently we were not watching the same game, the thought occurred to me in the third quarter and I wondered when Washington realized they did not have a snowball's chance in hell of winning this game, from my view they were never in the game.


Until that long TD run, I thought it was anybody's game. Bama should have run the ball exclusively today but the OC had his head in the clouds and did not see the dominance of the OL of Bama and kept trying to be cute. He needs to be given the boot so he can concentrate on his new job in Fla. Either of the other playoff teams would have beat Bama by 14 or more today.
MP


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Apparently we were not watching the same game, the thought occurred to me in the third quarter and I wondered when Washington realized they did not have a snowball's chance in hell of winning this game, from my view they were never in the game.





John Robinson said:


> That's what I saw as well, a team that was completely dominated at every position.


Like a lot of sports, FB is still decided by the final score, regardless of all the motion happening between the lines. 

Tell me how you believe a team that lost by two big scores (#9's run & the Int) was dominated? 

Were I Saban I would be trying to get Peterson a job in the SEC where saban is the big dog so gets to call the shots.


----------



## jgsanders

Mike Perry said:


> Until that long TD run, I thought it was anybody's game. Bama should have run the ball exclusively today but the OC had his head in the clouds and did not see the dominance of the OL of Bama and kept trying to be cute. He needs to be given the boot so he can concentrate on his new job in Fla. Either of the other playoff teams would have beat Bama by 14 or more today.
> MP


I agree with Mike on this one. It was Bama's C game. They are better than they looked today. 

Good luck Tim in all seriousness! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## roseberry

My friend mike perry is correct (there it is, i said it, first time for everything)

Btw he is NOT a bama fan!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin, 'Bama left about 35 points on the turf in the form of yellow flags from dumb*ss offensive penalties, where they couldn't get out of their own way when headed toward the end zone. Wusskie D came as advertised but it was more a matter of 'Bama (and Kiffy's play calling) stopping themselves.

On another note, only one thing I know of that could stop Saban (and me) from intense scouting of the Clemps-tOSU game tonight: a "Call the Midwife" Christmas Special marathon on your local PBS station.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Nice game Bama. They dominated as I expected. If you go back and look I said Bama's front would be the difference in the game. I know, not rocket science, but Washington just couldn't run their offense against that front, much like their game against USC. 

Let's go Tigers. Put it to that ferret faced weasel. I want to see the rematch. Only problem will be pulling for Clemson when selfishly I want the Noles to snap the Bama streak, just 2 games shy of FSUs most recent streak, next September.

I hate these games being NYE night. I'm getting ready to have to leave for the night's festivities, and will I am sure, among others, be searching for a tv to catch some of the second half. Play them on NY day when all I want to do is lay on the couch and watch good football. No UF/Iowa does not qualify.


----------



## Mike Perry

roseberry said:


> My friend mike perry is correct (there it is, i said it, first time for everything)
> 
> Btw he is NOT a bama fan!


John I like the Bama program, but not the entitled fans. The team and organization is a study in excellence. 
BTW, I am dropping my Ole Miss tickets for next year. I have only been to a few games last 5 years because of hunting conflicts. Still a fan (Hotty Toddy) ut when they added on those 10,000 seats this year, I could not even get face value on Stub Hub. Regards to you and Sherry.
MP


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Nice game Bama. They dominated as I expected. If you go back and look I said Bama's front would be the difference in the game. I know, not rocket science, but Washington just couldn't run their offense against that front, much like their game against USC.
> 
> Let's go Tigers. Put it to that ferret faced weasel. I want to see the rematch. Only problem will be pulling for Clemson when selfishly I want the Noles to snap the Bama streak, just 2 games shy of FSUs most recent streak, next September.
> 
> I hate these games being NYE night. I'm getting ready to have to leave for the night's festivities, and will I am sure, among others, be searching for a tv to catch some of the second half. Play them on NY day when all I want to do is lay on the couch and watch good football. No UF/Iowa does not qualify.


Dang, cutty you got me beat here. Festivities are indications of having friends, i thought we were equally abrasive. Sherry was invited to some parties and asked to leave me at home.


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Dang, cutty you got me beat here. Festivities are indications of having friends, i thought we were equally abrasive. Sherry was invited to some parties and asked to leave me at home.


John I know very well you aren't even close to abrasive. Happy New Year!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Dang, cutty you got me beat here. Festivities are indications of having friends, i thought we were equally abrasive. Sherry was invited to some parties and asked to leave me at home.


How do people from the south get abrasive?


----------



## Mike Perry

Marvin S said:


> How do people from the south get abrasive?


You know you are abrasive when someone says to you "Well bless your heart".

MP


----------



## roseberry

Mike Perry said:


> John I like the Bama program, but not the entitled fans. The team and organization is a study in excellence.
> MP


Study in excellence? And here i am thinking for these last few years it is a study in finding tbe fastest and most humongolous humans on the planet. I gotta start reading some more business and motivational books and publications.

THE PROCESS by john mccallie:
1, get the best athletes and the most of them!
2, that's it. what a dang process we got going here!
3. repeat the process!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> How do people from the south get abrasive?


Monkey Ward mail-order lessons from the Shrillary Clinton Termagant Training School, since you asked. Special holiday closeout, if you're really interested, Marvin.

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

Well you ended up with less than 200 yards offense, which for most folks would count as being dominated.

I don't like that it got so chippy at the end. I thought the officials were put on notice before KO that they needed to take control and they didn't. 



Marvin S said:


> Like a lot of sports, FB is still decided by the final score, regardless of all the motion happening between the lines.
> 
> Tell me how you believe a team that lost by two big scores (#9's run & the Int) was dominated?
> 
> Were I Saban I would be trying to get Peterson a job in the SEC where saban is the big dog so gets to call the shots.


----------



## Tim Mc

Well that was an ass whipping. 
Completely outclassed. Congrats Tigers !!


----------



## canuckkiller

John Robinson said:


> SC, I think they are the only Pac 12 team that could give Bama a run for the money.


AT&T Stadium, 9-03-16, TIDE 52 TROJANS 6.

CLEMSON V. 'BAMA SHOULD BE A BARN BURNER.


----------



## John Robinson

canuckkiller said:


> AT&T Stadium, 9-03-16, TIDE 52 TROJANS 6.
> 
> CLEMSON V. 'BAMA SHOULD BE A BARN BURNER.


Ouch, you don't have to remind me, but I still stick by my statement, the Trojans are not that team anymore. I don't know what to think about Clemson, Alabama just seems unbeatable, can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## roseberry

Wow, it looked like there were 12 playing for clemson and 10 for tosu on almost every play. Clemson dominated up front and tbeir defensive line terrorized the bucmeyes.

Clemson was inconsistent early this season but have played more to their potential lately. If 4 and the dline play as they did last night it's much trouble.

BUT cutty, i think since fsu beat michigan (who in reality beat tosu and killed psu), and you, jimbo and i feel the zeebs cost fsu the win over clemson (who destroyed tosu), would it be too " transitive " a leap to award fsu the b10 championship as well as the hard earned sec east title?


----------



## canuckkiller

*Thoughts*

JOHN -
ALWAYS LOTS OF INNATE FACTORS - I.E., MIND-SET, CAMARADERIE, HOME FIELD ADVANTAGE,
(AT&T Stadium) ON & ON.

I WATCHED SC PLAY AT THE COLISEUM FALL OF '54 WHEN AT PENDELTON. SC, JON ARNET WERE
HEAVILY FAVORED IN THE '55 ROSE BOWL. IT RAINED THE ENTIRE GAME. QB LEGGET &
RUNNING BACK "HOPALONG" CASIDY, FULLBACK BOBO WERE TERRIFIC & WON GOING AWAY. THE ONLY TIME
I CHEERED FOR THE BUCKEYES & WOODY HAYES.

WHEN A TEAM'S PEAKING, JUST LIKE A RETRIEVER, HARD TO BEAT.

HAPPY NEW YEAR JOHN!

Bill


----------



## John Robinson

Same to you Bill! BTW, you just seeing my Uncle Ron play left tackle y one year. He graduated after the 53 season. He lives in San Clemente and we're going to see him in a few weeks. I remember going to USC games as a toddler with my mom and dad.


----------



## canuckkiller

John -
I had a small apartment on the hill a block up from the city pier, San Clamente,
Sept. '54 - Feb. '55 before heading to the far east. Today, I looked at that once charming
hill side, then Italian style homes, red tile roofs much like La Hoya ... now all high end Condos, 
the Apartments long gone.

When I judged Cal. So. Coast - Coto - March '77 with Bob Easter I was driving & thought
about going back to see San Clamente - 'hindsight - ' wish I had -

Bill


----------



## Migillicutty

So can we stop with all this BiG being the best conference talk? 

Nice adjustments Urbs.. like I've always said, great motivator, not a great Xs and Os guy. When it goes bad he doesn't have answers. 

Looking forward to the championship game.


----------



## crackerd

C'mon, 'Cutty, quit kicking a man when his EKG's up and his team's down! All went south for Urban Myther (_except _​his EKG reading) strategically with the Tebow jump pass from the 2-yard-line in 2009 vs. 'Bama. Since then - since coming out of "retirement" and not by ambulance, he's got by on sheer talent and the Lotto jackpot QB numbers in 2014. And Schiano as associate head coach and DC? That's worth 10-12 points to the opposition right there in any game of consequence. Now if only Franklin had gotten a chance in the CFP to gameplan Penn State back to the Stone Age...

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> So can we stop with all this BiG being the best conference talk?
> 
> Nice adjustments Urbs.. like I've always said, great motivator, not a great Xs and Os guy. When it goes bad he doesn't have answers.
> 
> Looking forward to the championship game.


How about there was no coaching answer to a team that was clearly better front to back. As far as best conference, at this point I think it's more about best team. I'm pretty convinced we have the two best teams playing for the championship this year.


----------



## Tim Mc

I'll just put this here and save you fellas the trouble.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> C'mon, 'Cutty, quit kicking a man when his EKG's up and his team's down! All went south for Urban Myther (_except _​his EKG reading) strategically with the Tebow jump pass from the 2-yard-line in 2009 vs. 'Bama. Since then - since coming out of "retirement" and not by ambulance, he's got by on sheer talent and the Lotto jackpot QB numbers in 2014. And Schiano as associate head coach and DC? That's worth 10-12 points to the opposition right there in any game of consequence. Now if only Franklin had gotten a chance in the CFP to gameplan Penn State back to the Stone Age...
> 
> MG


The defense wasn't the problem last night, it was all on the offense, which has struggled since Herman left for Houston. 
Your boys better bring their A game on defense too if they want another Natty. Jalen leading the offense against Washington was less than
impressive.


----------



## Marvin S

Tim Mc said:


> The defense wasn't the problem last night, it was all on the offense, which has struggled since Herman left for Houston.
> Your boys better bring their A game on defense too if they want another Natty.  Jalen leading the offense against Washington
> was less than impressive.


You must have been watching the game I watched .


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> You must have been watching the game I watched .


Now marvin, lets not be so quick to jump on the old, "TIDE AINT GOT NO OFFENSE" bandwagon. All that does is point out that one isn't needed to thrash a pac12 champ!


----------



## bamajeff

Tim Mc said:


> Jalen leading the offense against Washington was less than
> impressive.


He was ALMOST as unimpressive as Kiffin. This may have been his worst planned/called games of his entire tenure as OC.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Now marvin, lets not be so quick to jump on the old, "TIDE AINT GOT NO OFFENSE" bandwagon. All that does is point out that one isn't needed to thrash a pac12 champ!


I don't get the inferiority complex, the Tide was clearly head and shoulders above Washington, and it wasn't close. Isn't a 200 yard running back part of the offense? I also thought the quarter back looked pretty strong to me. The Tide is favored to win next game, and I think that's as it should be.


----------



## Chad Baker

Chip kelley? Where will he go ?


----------



## John Robinson

Chad Baker said:


> Chip kelley? Where will he go ?


Back to Oregon?


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Back to Oregon?


They hired a HC, it is my understanding that Kelly will be paid by the Eagles and Forty Niners so he might just take a very long vacation and wait for tOSU job to open up when Urban develops heart palpitations and decides to spend more time with his family,


----------



## crackerd

Saban "hires" Chip on the NFL's dime as analyst, as Sark's eventual OC successor when Sark leaves to become head coach at Liberty U. under Jerry Falwell. Chip gets to see what his offense can accomplish supported by a real defense.

MG


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> I don't get the inferiority complex,


Despair.......What shall i do to relieve myself of the feeling of inferiority?
Would a comparison with others of my lifetime pile of ducks do it, or my college entrance exam scores, or my current bench press max, or a statement of net worth, or whether or not my wife is hot, or the condition of my '52 studebaker pickup, or if my illbred dog can pickup a duck, or whether my favorite college team's performance is adequate.........nah i guess i have become accustomed to a life "slightly above average"!


----------



## Marvin S

Chad Baker said:


> Chip kelley? Where will he go ?


AZ State?
TX A & M?
Cal?
UCLA?
AZ? 
or the analyst booth? 

He is no fan of travel to recruit!


----------



## John Robinson

If you really have a 52 Studebaker, you're way above average. I was just commenting on the general ragging on Alabama, I don't get it. It's like if they don't beat a really good team 42-0, they underperformed. To me, they wiped out Washington, and Washington is a good team. Anybody watching that game could see the Tide was just better.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Lane Kiffin not good enough. Urban Legend not an offensive genius or one who knows Xs & Os. The gumps didn't win by 40 points in each half.


----------



## bamajeff

Lane Kiffin getting fired from a job he had already quit is something only Lane Kiffin could do...


----------



## crackerd

Or that Saban could orchestrate with utter aplomb. Who knows but that with Sark calling the plays, one Joe Willie Namath might be on the sideline debuting as OC emeritus? But for sure this jettisoning of Kiffy gives 'Bama edginess if not an edge, going into the NC game. I like it - of course the mantra stays the same: In Saban we trust.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

crackerd said:


> Or that Saban could orchestrate with utter aplomb. Who knows but that with Sark calling the plays, one Joe Willie Namath might be on the sideline debuting as OC emeritus? But for sure this jettisoning of Kiffy gives 'Bama edginess if not an edge, going into the NC game. I like it - of course the mantra stays the same: In Saban we trust.
> 
> MG


The "insert Saban here" vs God references are a little strong Cracker. Rose lectured me from the all mighty Bama pulpit for saying I'm "all in" (in football terms) with Dabo, quoting the good book even. 

Marvin and John are on to something....fragile little glass houses these Bama folk live in. You must handle these fragile Bama fans with kids gloves guys...

Well, it's also recruiting season fellas, I'm inviting all of you to be Tiger fans for the next week...and beyond...if you want to see some of the biggest elephant sized tears you have ever seen come late Monday night. 'Cause I got some news for yah....we got some buses of sledgehammers headed down to Tampa with bad intentions....that's right, a little tear down and remodel of the college football landscape. 

And after we whoop Bama on the field, we're gonna stand over 'em and ask 'em how liked it!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Or that Saban could orchestrate with utter aplomb. Who knows but that with Sark calling the plays, one Joe Willie Namath might be on the sideline debuting as OC emeritus? But for sure this jettisoning of Kiffy gives 'Bama edginess if not an edge, going into the NC game. I like it - of course the mantra stays the same: In Saban we trust.
> 
> MG


I like it too. I bet Saban sensed that Kiffin wasn't 100% on board and told him to beat it. Nick doesn't mess around.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Now marvin, lets not be so quick to jump on the old, "TIDE AINT GOT NO OFFENSE" bandwagon. All that does is point out that one isn't needed to thrash a pac12 champ!





John Robinson said:


> I don't get the inferiority complex, the Tide was clearly head and shoulders above Washington, and it wasn't close. Isn't a 200 yard running back part of the offense? I also thought the quarter back looked pretty strong to me. The Tide is favored to win next game, and I think that's as it should be.


Careful now folks! As I posted, we watched different games & I'm happy with my version . I believe it to be a great 
learning experience for a program rising back to the prominent role they once played in WC FB

Yes roseB, WA did not have an answer for the big running back on one major play, other than that he had a good game. 

Yes MT John, you got lucky. A freshman QB that plays like a senior just saved USC's season & Helton's job. My question -
if the USC coaching staff was so sharp, why didn't they detect that the National Player of the Year 3 years ago was not 
going to handle the next level so well? I've seen 2 freshman QB's this year that I believe will weather the test of time. 
The kid at CO & your QB at USC. 

I will make one prediction, USC's days as the destination program in the PAC-12 are numbered. Too many things are no 
longer in USC's favor & USC will try to cheat their way out of it getting the death penalty, as they should have gotten 
after Reggie Bush!


----------



## John Robinson

Yikes Marvin, us PAC 12 guys have to stick together. I was rooting for Washington, but they last to a dominant Alabama team. I think Washington is my second favorite team in the PAC 12. I'm ambivelent about most the others but hate UCLA.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sam Darnold is legit.


----------



## Tim Mc

So is Barkley. Wow!


----------



## EdA

Wondering if the bowl selection committee might be having buyer's remorse and wishing for a number 3 and 4 do over, one of the more entertaining games and it sure looks like either could have beaten 3 or 4......but oh wait didn't Penn State be tOSU? And didn't USC beat Washington?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The zebras are in the bag for Penn State.


----------



## duk4me

I like the USC Cheerleaders.


----------



## John Robinson

duk4me said:


> I like the USC Cheerleaders.


Well, we've got that at least.


----------



## John Robinson

I like the old school uniforms, no name on the back.


----------



## Migillicutty

This has been highly entertaining.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow!!! What a game. Sam Darnold is unbelievable.


----------



## canuckkiller

*Live by the sword - die by the sword*

JOHN - A HELL-OF-A-GAME!!

Bill Connor


----------



## Tim Mc

The head coach can't acknowledge the opponent after such a great game but his freshman QB has the class to do it.


----------



## John Robinson

Happy New Year everybody!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Darnold was very impressive. Showed a lot of poise and accuracy, and the pocket presence and movement was maybe the most impressive part of his game. Will be one of those guys they debate hotly when its draft time if he doesn't clean up his mechanics. That wind up makes me cringe, but he sure gets it where he wants it, on time.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Sam Darnold sweepstakes in 2 years should be interesting. Maybe Thy Saints will throw the season for him.


----------



## roseberry

Wow, what a game!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Kid gloves indeed............
Don't bring the team that beat our state's troy trojans by 6. #4 will get his smile smacked off.
Don't bring the sledgehammers that struggled with the our little booger eaters to win by 6. #4's little bow and arrow will be splintered.
Don't bring the team that you were on your knees praying for when nc state couldn't make a chip shot. Dabo can't take the stress of that twice.
Don't bring the team that needed striped support to get out of Tallahassee alive. Those refs are gonna be crying monday night too!
Please, please, please dont bring the outfit that couldn't get by Pitt. The entire world will be crying.....for a 16 team playoff.
Bring the team from Saturday night, they think they can win! Those are the teams the tide stands astride of.......whether tbey like it or not!

Enjoy it though, after 4 loses and declares its back to obscurity for a team that has never mattered.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Yikes Marvin, us PAC 12 guys have to stick together. I was rooting for Washington, but they last to a dominant Alabama team. I think Washington is my second favorite team in the PAC 12. I'm ambivelent about most the others but hate UCLA.


There's where we disagree! I did not think AL's performance that great for a team that has had 6 of the last 7 top 
recruiting classes in the country & the one they missed was 2nd. As the players said "Dominance is a sack on every 
play on defense & a touchdown on every play on offense". 

I get turned off by coaches that have to be the center of attention. As for the players, they are all young men trying 
to find a place in life, so I support all of them. I enjoy PAC-12 FB as it has more finesse than pounding the ball all 
game long. 



EdA said:


> Wondering if the bowl selection committee might be having buyer's remorse and wishing for a number 3 and 4 do over, one of the more entertaining games and it sure looks like either could have beaten 3 or 4......but oh wait didn't Penn State be tOSU? And didn't USC beat Washington?


Hindsight says Overrated State got a gift, but regardless of how you look at the selections USC was 8-3 at the end of 
the season. & the UW was the PAC-12 North DIVISION CHAMPION & PAC-12 CHAMPION . I think the Huskies should 
have gotten to play the Clemson Cat's & PSU's Cats should have played AL.

USC didn't win the South Division, Colorado did & should have gotten to play in the Rose Bowl!


----------



## Franco

That Darnold kid looked really good but neither team could play Defense.


----------



## jgsanders

BonMallari said:


> here are my picks
> 
> Washington +13.5
> 
> Ohio State - 2.5
> 
> Southern Cal -7
> 
> Auburn + 3
> 
> 
> I like Wisconsin too but not the spread,



Ouch...Need a friend to buy your breakfast this morning?


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes from 2009 said:


> The Matt Barkley sweepstakes in 2 years should be interesting. Maybe Thy Saints will throw the season for him.


Jacob, you had some real prescience there, buddy, after that big USC road win in the 'Shoe vs. Sweater vest as a true freshman.

Just sayin' when it comes to college QBs. McSorley might be best of all on the field during bowl season, with the touch he's got, followed by Francois.

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> Darnold was very impressive. Showed a lot of poise and accuracy, and the pocket presence and movement was maybe the most impressive part of his game. Will be one of those guys they debate hotly when its draft time if he doesn't clean up his mechanics. That wind up makes me cringe, but he sure gets it where he wants it, on time.


I thought the same thing. Makes Tebo look like he has a fast release. Still he is a frosh. He can turn 20 lbs of that baby fat to muscle and do a lot with his mechanics during the off season. He might turn in to something special. Of course, QBs from that region of the country seem always to disappoint--at least since Elway


----------



## EdA

DoubleHaul said:


> I thought the same thing. Makes Tebo look like he has a fast release. Still he is a frosh. He can turn 20 lbs of that baby fat to muscle and do a lot with his mechanics during the off season. He might turn in to something special. Of course, QBs from that region of the country seem always to disappoint--at least since Elway


Has any QB in the last 10-15 years successfully corrected bad throwing mechanics? Not Vince Young, Tebow, Jamarcus Russell ???????

http://www.nfl.com/draft/history/fulldraft?type=position


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

JRock's mechanics were not the issue. Nothing physical @ all. He liked that purple drank too much.


----------



## DoubleHaul

EdA said:


> Has any QB in the last 10-15 years successfully corrected bad throwing mechanics? Not Vince Young, Tebow, Jamarcus Russell ???????
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/draft/history/fulldraft?type=position


Aaron Rodgers did, but I get your point. As a first year player, it is possible that the kid has not had much if any competent coaching in mechanics to this point, so I believe it is possible. If he were a senior, I certainly would be way more skeptical.


----------



## crackerd

Most of the hotshot schoolboy QBs today have their own quarterback guru before they get to college. Want to think Steve Clarkson in Darnold's case - he's the West Coast wiz who worked with somebody whose family features YBB Glenda might recognize from the photo atop *this SI article from last fall*. 

MG


----------



## John Robinson

Yikes, you guys are making it out like Darnold is a bad quarterback?!? He has lit it up all year, zipping passes into tight windows, lofting soft passes over defenders, rolling out finding the open man and hitting him accurately. I think he's head and shoulders above the qb' you mention.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> Yikes, you guys are making it out like Darnold is a bad quarterback?!? He has lit it up all year, zipping passes into tight windows, lofting soft passes over defenders, rolling out finding the open man and hitting him accurately. I think he's head and shoulders above the qb' you mention.


Not as criticism but as response to JH's query if he could be the Saints savior. I am far from an expert but successful NFL QBs have a release time just over 3 seconds, the big windup adds a half second or more which is often the difference between success and failure. Hopefully he will play out his college career and benefit from coaching and maturity. Look at the link I posted and you will see how few highly touted college QBs make the conversion to the NFL.


----------



## DoubleHaul

John Robinson said:


> Yikes, you guys are making it out like Darnold is a bad quarterback?!? He has lit it up all year, zipping passes into tight windows, lofting soft passes over defenders, rolling out finding the open man and hitting him accurately. I think he's head and shoulders above the qb' you mention.


Not hating but my first impression was "that throwing motion is too slow and ungainly" and I am certainly no QB nitpicker, so if I noticed it...

Interestingly for all the accolades, he still has a long way to go to become as good a college QB as either Tebow or Vince and we are slotting him into the pros  He does have the Tebow jump pass but it needs some work to be quite as effective. Perhaps St. Tim will have some time between now and reporting to spring training to work with him on it.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Yikes, you guys are making it out like Darnold is a bad quarterback?!? He has lit it up all year, zipping passes into tight windows, lofting soft passes over defenders, rolling out finding the open man and hitting him accurately. I think he's head and shoulders above the qb' you mention.


I'm not sure how I could have been more complimentary. I just stated the obvious about his mechanics.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> I'm not sure how I could have been more complimentary. I just stated the obvious about his mechanics.


No Cutty your good, actually nobody's slamming him. It just doesn't seem like we need to pick him apart after one of the best Bowl performances I've ever seen.


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> No Cutty your good, actually nobody's slamming him. It just doesn't seem like we need to pick him apart after one of the best Bowl performances I've ever seen.


Blame Jacob and his plan for the Saints


----------



## roseberry

Coach Cuttcliff did a nice job in the 90's with both mannings and current southern cal offensive coordinator t martin. Martin is also to be congratulated on the performance we saw last night......he will do a fine job with the devopment of that great young trojan quarterback,


----------



## John Robinson

Can any of you analyst predict how Penn State would have done against Clemson? I think better than OSU did.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Missed FGs killed The Over rated State University. Then there were 3 turnovers that had points written on them.


----------



## jgsanders

John Robinson said:


> Can any of you analyst predict how Penn State would have done against Clemson? I think better than OSU did.



I think PSU woulda beaten Clempson by 1,000.
Huskies woulda beat by em by 2,000
Michigan and FSU shoulda gotten a shot too, and they would won by 3,000. They woulda won by 4,000, but a call didn't go their way in the 3rd quarter so they decided to just quit and give up rather than playing the whole game out. Great lesson for those young men too...life deals you a bad break (in your own biased mind), send your Daddy to the media room and call everyone cowards...boooofreakinwho....
Don't forget domestic violence U, Oklahoma, cause we all need to see Oklahoma lay the wood to Clempson again...they woulda won by 5,000
Who else, yeah USC...they would by 10,000.


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> I think PSU woulda beaten Clempson by 1,000.
> Huskies woulda beat by em by 2,000
> Michigan and FSU shoulda gotten a shot too, and they would won by 3,000. They woulda won by 4,000, but a call didn't go their way in the 3rd quarter so they decided to just quit and give up rather than playing the whole game out. Great lesson for those young men too...life deals you a bad break (in your own biased mind), send your Daddy to the media room and call everyone cowards...boooofreakinwho....
> Don't forget domestic violence U, Oklahoma, cause we all need to see Oklahoma lay the wood to Clempson again...they woulda won by 5,000
> Who else, yeah USC...they would by 10,000.


Ok, be serious. I'm not saying anybody could beat Clemson. I think the top two teams are playing for the championship, I am just wondering if PSU would have matched up better than OSU. Please don't take it as a slam on your team.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Ok, be serious. I'm not saying anybody could beat Clemson. I think the top two teams are playing for the championship, I am just wondering if PSU would have matched up better than OSU. Please don't take it as a slam on your team.


As little 10 champs they should have had that opportunity!


----------



## duk4me

Hey guys and gals. Jacob is having another surgery this week on his knee. He doesn't talk about it or complain but I am sure he would appreciate your prayers and thoughts. Hope you don't mind me posting this but the way I see it you can never have to many prayers.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Missed FGs killed The Over rated State University. Then there were 3 turnovers that had points written on them.


Did they miss 11 field goals?

Best of luck with your surgery Jacob


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, expecting you to be as resilient from getting cut _*again*_ as Matt Flynn used to be...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Can any of you analyst predict how Penn State would have done against Clemson? I think better than OSU did.


Outside of "any given Saturday"...because turnover, fluke bounces and momentum all play a role in football as we know, I do not think PSU would have beaten Clemson. 

Would they have scored, probably. PSU has a more vertical passing game which would have at least stretched the Clemson D a little bit. McSorley isn't afraid to throw down field. Against OSU Clemson was able to walk their safeties and squat their corners. They dared Barret to beat them. Venables also mixed up a lot of different looks, blitzes and broke tendencies. He had a great plan for OSU. Things snowballed on them. It happens. The missed FG's early and clemson being able to create distance created pressure on OSU and took them out of their gameplan. 

That said Clemson would have given PSU fits up front, their Dline is very very good, and would have done a better job against the run. I also think PSU would have really struggled to stop Clemson. Watson can toss the rock, mix in the gap runs they utilized extremely effectively against OSU and PSU would have been in trouble. I think Clemson would have won just as handily.


----------



## roseberry

Cutty,
Please give your thoughts on the discussion of comments made by Coach Bowden on mike&mike and resillo and kannel today.

I was just listening to the week night espn show hosted by isreal guetierez and sarah spain and they were giving this legendary leader of men a hard time for sexist, racist and out of touch remarks. They played commentary from earlier in the day by bomani jones that were hostile towards Coach Bowden too.

For those who have.missed the story, Coach Bowden made comments about the percentage of his players raised in single parent homes by mothers and grand mothers and the impact of lack of male figures in the lives of "boys"!


----------



## Migillicutty

Haven't heard the comments John. I probably don't need to if the sentiment is what you are saying. He has been saying that for a long time. He is speaking truth and he backed that up by being a father figure and extremely influential in countless young men's lives.

If their objection is his use of the term "boys" then they are woefully off the mark. He has always referrred to his players as boys and it has nothing to with race, and everything to do with their gender and age. 

ESPN has become far too "political". I recently heard them on one of the radio shows discussing the impact of a Trump presidency on the USA basketball team. I'll take my sports sans politics please.


----------



## Tim Mc

roseberry said:


> Cutty,
> Please give your thoughts on the discussion of comments made by Coach Bowden on mike&mike and resillo and kannel today.
> 
> I was just listening to the week night espn show hosted by isreal guetierez and sarah spain and they were giving this legendary leader of men a hard time for sexist, racist and out of touch remarks. They played commentary from earlier in the day by bomani jones that were hostile towards Coach Bowden too.
> 
> For those who have.missed the story, Coach Bowden made comments about the percentage of his players raised in single parent homes by mothers and grand mothers and the impact of lack of male figures in the lives of "boys"!


My local ESPN radio guy in Cleveland was really disparaging about Bowden and his remarks. Said it was racist, and he sounded like an" old southern white guy". 
I never call those shows but I wanted to just tell him off . Here's some fat ahole from New York ripping a coaching legend that I'm sure did more to make kids lives better than he could ever dream of. 
To clarify, the show is in Cleveland but the host is from New York.


----------



## EdA

The "boys" (The Junction Boys) that Coach Bryant took to Junction Texas in 1954 were all white boys from two parent homes but the few who survived that month became men. Nevertheless I am fairly certain that Coach Bryant continued to refer to them as boys. If you haven't read The Junction Boys by Jim Dent it is a pretty good read.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> Hey guys and gals. Jacob is having another surgery this week on his knee. He doesn't talk about it or complain but I am sure he would appreciate your prayers and thoughts. Hope you don't mind me posting this but the way I see it you can never have to many prayers.
> Thanks Tim.


Thanks bro. You're correct. Can never pray too much. 




mjh345 said:


> Did they miss 11 field goals?
> 
> Best of luck with your surgery Jacob


It was the momentum in the game. From should have been up 6-3 to down 10-0. 

Thank you for the well wishes. 



crackerd said:


> Jacob, expecting you to be as resilient from getting cut _*again*_ as Matt Flynn used to be...
> 
> MG


Thank you. This one will be fun. Remove the plate & screws. Cut a wedge out of my tibia on the medial side & use some cadaver bone to be used like a bridge tack for support of the wedge that will be gone. High tibial osteotomy or a tibial osteotomy is what it's called. It'll be an open wedge kind.


----------



## swliszka

EdA it is like posters here call their grown dogs "pups" when clearly they are grown . Regional speech , cultural upbringing. A 40 year old coach calls his 18-22 aged players boys. A frame of reference. Married husbands call their 50 year old wives "mother." Can't call 35 year old women "girls." PC/frame of reference.  

Carry on. My NDSU Bisons "boys" lost in the semifinal so their national championship win record stopped @ 5. Games. Next year , new "boys" new challenges.


----------



## roseberry

NEWS FLASH:
BOBBY BOWDEN IS AN OLD SOUTHERN WHITE GUY
Who has done more for young men that any "sports reporter" ever will. If the truths he speaks are uncomfortable for people so be it. I listened very closely to his remarks in replay and:

-He never mentioned the race of young men from single parent households. Though the predominant makeup of players in Coach Bowden's career are black i detected NO implication his comments were directed at the African American community. Illegitimacy in the white community is obviously high as well.

-When Coach Bowden spoke the word "boys", it was obvious in his voice he was referencing young men he had coached. I KNOW what the term "BOYS" sounds like when it is intended as a racial slur. Nothing in the way Coach Bowden used this term would have possibly been interpreted improper.

-He never stated it was impossible or even improbable for women to effectively raise successful men. I felt he was complimentary of the way women impact the lives of their sons though he obviously laments the lack of fathers in our society's homes today.

If it had been my desire all his statements could have been heard differently! Hang tough Coach, it's not you who is improper here!

JMc


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Cutty,
> Please give your thoughts on the discussion of comments made by Coach Bowden on mike&mike and resillo and kannel today.
> 
> I was just listening to the week night espn show hosted by isreal guetierez and sarah spain and they were giving this legendary leader of men a hard time for sexist, racist and out of touch remarks. They played commentary from earlier in the day by bomani jones that were hostile towards Coach Bowden too.
> 
> For those who have.missed the story, Coach Bowden made comments about the percentage of his players raised in single parent homes by mothers and grand mothers and the impact of lack of male figures in the lives of "boys"!


Just curious, what have these people done in the world of sports that gives them 
the credibility to criticize a lion of the FB world?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Just curious, what have these people done in the world of sports that gives them
> the credibility to criticize a lion of the FB world?


 Marvin! - your cri de coeur hastens to mind the words of that great humanitarian (and roseberry avatar) Bear Bryant, who upon hearing that some sportswriters were passing the hat for $10 donations to cover funeral expenses for one of their fellows, drawled, "Here’s a $20, bury two of 'em." 

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Really excited for the big game Monday night. Last year was a classic and I bet this one will be better. We definitely have the 2 best teams playing.


----------



## roseberry

Tim, we have great week going on down here in sweet home. Talk, chatter, team wear etc. Wonderful time.......so far!

Heard yesterday clemson tickets are min 1200 on stub hub and 900 on the bama side. Pretty good demand for all involved.

Like you said, two fine teams in tampa and several pretty fair smack talkers here on rtf!


----------



## jgsanders

All packed up for a business trip...I can confirm 2 planes full of sledgehammers are in the air headed to Tampa with bad intentions as we speak/type...playin' with house money, loose as a goose, peaking at the right time, and as healthy as we have ever been. 

What a blast....huge crowds to see them off from Clemson, at the airport, and folks standing on top of the bridge over passes just to get a glimpse of the 6 bus Tiger airport procession....all local TV stations covered the bus ride from the stadium to the airport live via ground and helicopter coverage.

And yes....Sam Ponder will be on the Clemson sideline Monday night!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc

MG, this has to be fun for you, the Packers in a playoff game at Lambeau and the Tide in the big one tomorrow night. Not that either of those two things is a rare event.
Brings to mind the Shoeless Joe question in Field of Dreams, " Is this heaven?"


----------



## crackerd

Tim, it's only heaven if GB jettisons Teddy Thompson and Dom Capers, and starts stocking the roster with 'Bama defensive players through the draft. (Got my eye particularly on the two Jersey boys in the secondary, Minkah Fitzpatrick and the less heralded Anthony Averett.) 

Otherwise the heavenly possibilities really are the yin and yang of my football psyche - Packers have to win by outscoring opponents what with their Swiss cheesehead defense, while 'Bama leads with their D and just asks the Tide offense for a TD and FG to get any additional points that may need to show up on the scoreboard. Don't see Green Bay getting beyond the next round (if that far), don't see 'Bama going down, but that's why they play these matches made in heaven (under the auspices of St. Vincent Lombardi - and his earthly accolyte, Pope Saban of the the Holy NC), right?

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Packers/Giants should be the best game of the weekend for sure. Two qb's who can carry the team on their backs if need be. 
I thought in my heart before the playoffs started that Clemson was the only team who had a shot to beat Bama, and I'll be pulling for them to do so. Nothing against Alabama, they are tremendous and I love watching that defense play. Clemson has paid their dues the last two years and has made it back to this rematch, which is very difficult to do.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The gumps win another & St. Nick decides he only has 1 more year to coach. Besides, he has all the dang oatmeal pies from Little Debbie. Good luck having that kind of monopoly when you're done coaching!!


----------



## crackerd

Jacob, we gumps appreciate your support - and here's a gump who you can doubly support, since ol' Hootie's one of your homies down there in Monroe. Rooting for your recovery coming off the IR, too.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jg, you are in luck. Jacob just gave bamer the mike greenburg kiss of death.


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> And yes....Sam Ponder will be on the Clemson sideline Monday night!!!!


So you and Brent Musburger will be gleeful, I can walk down the street in downtown Dallas Texas and see better, just give us an interesting competitive game. So far Wild Card weekend has been a bust even though Broadway Joe's love lust Susie Kolber was on the pregame show.


----------



## wayne anderson

Just watched the Pack overwhelm Giants, on to Dallas. Can Rodgers run the table all the way to Stuperbowl?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Jacob, we gumps appreciate your support - and here's a gump who you can doubly support, since ol' Hootie's one of your homies down there in Monroe. Rooting for your recovery coming off the IR, too.
> 
> MG


Thanks man. Ole Hootie. Haven't heard anything since the incident last summer.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Jg, you are in luck. Jacob just gave bamer the mike greenburg kiss of death.


Guess you don't appreciate accuracy. I understand that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

wayne anderson said:


> Just watched the Pack overwhelm Giants, on to Dallas. Can Rodgers run the table all the way to Stuperbowl?


No way. They're done next week.


----------



## roseberry

wayne anderson said:


> Just watched the Pack overwhelm Giants,l?


I hope some of them clemson tigers partied with that justin bieber boy this weekend too!


----------



## roseberry

It's GAME DAY.......RTR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Game faces on!










Another year, another national championship - 










- so the little S'C'lina belle is hoping 'Bama brings home agin' her homeboys, which would be the fifth NC in the last eight years - or exactly half of her 112 dog-years'-lifetime.

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

crackerd said:


> - so the little S'C'lina belle is hoping 'Bama brings home agin' her homeboys, which would be the fifth NC in the last eight years - or exactly half of her 112 dog-years'-lifetime.
> 
> MG


It is a shame that those Midlands critters can't pull together and root for their Upstate bretheren. But I am sure the inspired hiring of Muschamp will soon have them in the national championship picture


----------



## crackerd

DoubleHaul said:


> It is a shame that those Midlands critters can't pull together and root for their Upstate bretheren. But I am sure the inspired hiring of Muschamp will soon have them in the national championship picture


_*FCS*_ NC, for sure - rumour is Little Willie was seen scouting James Madison U. last weekend after covert observation earlier of Muschamp's fellow "C.C." (Can't Coach), C.C. Keeler at Sam Houston State - which lost to the Dukes by what, 65-6 in the FCS playoffs? Yeah, Little Willie will have the 'Cocks playing down to that level in the next year or two, count on it.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Prediction time. 27-24 Clemson. 
Sorry John and MG. Should be a great one!
FWIW, my predictions have sucked lately.


----------



## BonMallari

I am hoping for a good game , not decided by the zebras.....will be happy with either as a champion....not betting on the game


----------



## canuckkiller

Bo Scarbrough right, Bo left, Bo up the middle ... Defense, Defense -
Hi Diddle Diddle.

WD


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Duck_hunter

Good game so far. Clemson is looking better in the second half than I expected. Bama defense usually thrives in the second half.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, busted coverage!


----------



## Tim Mc

Clemson's punter kicks like he's afraid to hurt the ball.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Michigan by 10.





Jacob Hawkes said:


> The gumps win another & St. Nick decides he only has 1 more year to coach. Besides, he has all the dang oatmeal pies from Little Debbie. Good luck having that kind of monopoly when you're done coaching!!





Jacob Hawkes said:


> Guess you don't appreciate accuracy. I understand that.


If accuracy suddenly means always being wrong you may have a point.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow! What a game hats off to Clemson, great 4th quarter.


----------



## Migillicutty

Heck of a game. Congrats jgsanders. Congrats to Clemson, the best team from clearly the best conference in college football.


----------



## roseberry

I don't like that renfrow kid much..........congrats CLEMSON TIGERS! And jg!

GREAT GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA

Finally an exciting game, pitch and catch by Clemson in the second half. For me he best part of Clemson winning is breaking the hearts of Joe Scarborough (MSNBC) and Jan Crawford (CBS News) both unapologetic abrasive Alabama fans.


----------



## Tim Mc

It was better than last year. Wow.
Congrats Tigers!


----------



## roseberry

I do think dab's and deshaun should hold off just a bit on how much God wanted the tigers to win.......it could lead non believers to think God is in favor of ass pokin' dudes with your fingers!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> I do think dab's and deshaun should hold off just a bit on how much God wanted the tigers to win.......it could lead non believers to think God is in favor of ass pokin' dudes with your fingers!


Careful Rose, isn't Dabo an Alabama boy and Saban's replacement coach in waiting?


----------



## roseberry

I can no longer tell what the future holds. I was 14 for 14........tonight i am 0'fer! 

You are right doc, I must get back on the high road after that pitiful slight about finger poking. Like others tonight on tv i must give proper credit for my post in poor taste........the devil made me do it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Heck of a game. Congrats jgsanders. Congrats to Clemson, the best team from clearly the best conference in college football.


Yeah. An illegal pick play for the 2nd time in the game on a TD. You should know what that's like. Being the beneficiary of a call against ND on a game winning TD against Free Shoes U. Don't let those fickle things like facts get in your way. 

29-9 >>>> 20-63.


----------



## crackerd

Congrats to Clemps, first time beating 'Bama in the 120 years or so they've been playing, but second time in two CFP years they were the better team on the field, and this time on the scoreboard as well.

Can an OC be fired after one game? - or was Saban dictating Sark's play calling? All I know is Bear Bryant said when you pass the football, three things can happen - two of them bad. There's a corollary to one of those things - every time you throw an incomplete pass, it stops the clock. And when your offense is going three-and-out with astonishing regularity, your defense is back on the field in the blink of an eye - and about 25 seconds off the clock. Voila! - Clemps is running 100 plays, including the game winner with one second left to that little devil Renfrow, who shows up so much bigger on the big stage as a slow and vertically- and pigment-challenged slot receiver has any right to. The other Clemps receivers showed up standing - and leaping - just as tall - and Watson got the ball to them with beautiful precision. A well-deserved and hard-earned national championship for Clemson.

MG


----------



## cowdoc87

EdA said:


> Finally an exciting game, pitch and catch by Clemson in the second half. For me he best part of Clemson winning is breaking the hearts of Joe Scarborough (MSNBC) and Jan Crawford (CBS News) both unapologetic abrasive Alabama fans.


unapologetic abrasive- welcome to my world, Dr Ed. At least we may have a little peace around here for a few days, anyway. Imagine living with Texas fans back when they actually had a few good teams


----------



## DoubleHaul

crackerd said:


> Can an OC be fired after one game? - or was Saban dictating Sark's play calling? A


A bonus to the Climpsum win--Laine gets his resume burnished just a little bit more. He is probably entertaining other head coaching offers as we speak.


----------



## jgsanders

Well....I thought I'd be going Ric Flair on y'all if I woulda had the script ahead of time. But for some reason I'm just feeling thankful this morning. A National Championship that has to go through OSU and Bama is something special, and that's not lost on me/Clemson.

Who would have thought 2 zero star 180lb white walk on wide receivers would have such an impact on Clemson. Dabo and Renfrow....wow

I don't know what Watson will do in the NFL, but there is no one else you'd rather have with the ball in his hands late in the game needing a score. He's special....


----------



## EdA

jgsanders said:


> Well....I thought I'd be going Ric Flair on y'all if I woulda had the script ahead of time. But for some reason I'm just feeling thankful this morning. A National Championship that has to go through OSU and Bama is something special, and that's not lost on me/Clemson.
> 
> Who would have thought 2 zero star 180lb white walk on wide receivers would have such an impact on Clemson. Dabo and Renfrow....wow
> 
> I don't know what Watson will do in the NFL, but there is no one else you'd rather have with the ball in his hands late in the game needing a score. He's special....


Those wide receivers who go up and get the ball looked pretty special to me, Renfrow, Leggett, and Williams 25 receptions for 281 yards!


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah. An illegal pick play for the 2nd time in the game on a TD. You should know what that's like. Being the beneficiary of a call against ND on a game winning TD against Free Shoes U. Don't let those fickle things like facts get in your way.
> 
> 29-9 >>>> 20-63.


Your definition of accuracy and facts is woefully off the mark. 

Signed, 
Noah Webster


----------



## Migillicutty

Final tally in the bowls

ACC 8-3 (National champion)
SEC 6-6
Big 12 4-2
Pac 3-3
BiG 3-7

Oh and the ACC is 10-2 on rivalry weekend vs the SEC since 2014. 

Maybe the national narrative will finally start to change for the better.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Too bad that QB for Clemson will be starting for Cleveland next year.....


----------



## mjh345

The SEC proves to be overwhelmingly dominant again!!


----------



## Tim Mc

M&K's Retrievers;1618226 said:


> Too bad that QB for Clemson will be starting for Cleveland next year.....


Hey , watch it pal. LoL
Knowing my Browns, they'll probably eff it up somehow.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

congratulations to all the Clemson fans,coaches,players on a great win.


----------



## BonMallari

college football won last night...it was good to see that a school wins a Championship, NOT a conference


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Final tally in the bowls
> 
> ACC 8-3 (National champion)
> SEC 6-6
> Big 12 4-2
> Pac 3-3
> BiG 3-7
> 
> Oh and the ACC is 10-2 on rivalry weekend vs the SEC since 2014. (/QUOTE)
> 
> Big kudos to Clemson and the AAC on the National title and overall 2017 Bowl record, but how many teams are in the AAC? 8-3 is 11 teams right there, the SEC had 12 teams in bowl games, the Big Ten had 10? That's crazy, I thought a three loss USC was marginally qualified to play in the Rose Bowl. I'm glad they did, but by giving bowl games to teams that are just middle of the pack, aren't we diminishing the meaning of a bowl game.
> 
> Personally I don't believe in the dominant conference theory, I believe in dominant teams, Clemson is clearly the best of the dominant teams this year, but Alabama is right there with them. I think the top of three AAC teams are right at the top, but LSU, USC, Penn State and Oklahoma are very close. I guess I don't take much stock in how the lesser teams in each conference plays against each other, if some AAC or Big 12 team beat Oregon or Arizona this year, it really doesn't mean much.


----------



## Migillicutty

I tend to agree with your sentiment John. My point is more reflective of the week in, week out schedule. We have heard for decades from SEC homers and media alike how hard it is to play their conference schedule. How they just "beat each other up". It is why in recent years you have seen SEC teams lose in conference and barely drop a couple slots or win in conference and jump 15 spots. The narrative is old and tired.


----------



## Kyle Garris

How bout them Clemson Tiger!!!!!


----------



## Migillicutty

Kyle Garris said:


> How bout them Clemson Tiger!!!!!


I pulled hard for Clemson, but is there anything worse than a "fan" that shows up after its all said and done and gloats?


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> I pulled hard for Clemson, but is there anything worse than a "fan" that shows up after its all said and done and gloats?


Doesn't bother me one iota, 'Cutty - sometimes folks are just entitled to crow (or eat crow) whenever they choose or choose to have it force-fed to them...

This, on the other hand



Migillicutty said:


> Final tally in the bowls
> 
> ACC 8-3 (National champion)
> SEC 6-6
> Big 12 4-2
> Pac 3-3
> BiG 3-7
> 
> Oh and the ACC is 10-2 on rivalry weekend vs the SEC since 2014.
> 
> Maybe the national narrative will finally start to change for the better.


shows somebody who's clearly gotten a little carried away. For starters, your rivalry weekend rate would be considerably more impressive if we could get the ACC to take good ol' All-Bran off the SEC's hands. Plus, the "national narrative" from what I can tell *factually* is that Clemson joined tOSU and your boys (with their "big" win over All-Bran) as the only titlist interruptus of the SEC's run run over the last, what, 12 years? And all those weren't 'Bama NCs as you know. So the national narrative may start to change and change may be good, but will change continue? And one game in Tampa and another Sept. 2 in Atlanta won't be a convincing barometer, any way you cut it. (Though I did like The New York Times today calling Clemps "college football's cutest team" - with the inference [NYT's, not mine] that you Free Shoesers are, yup, college football's ugliest)... 

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul

Migillicutty said:


> I pulled hard for Clemson, but is there anything worse than a "fan" that shows up after its all said and done and gloats?


Kyle probably just woke up.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> I pulled hard for Clemson, but is there anything worse than a "fan" that shows up after its all said and done and gloats?


Though i share this sentiment somewhat, kyle does have all rights to Fandom. Who knows, he may have typed a hundred posts this season and just before hitting the send button said, "nope i am not a jerk like john, jacob, mg, jg and cutty!"(sorry if ieft some of us aholes off the list) Being "bigger" than the rest of us should permit post game commentary.......i think?

I am pleased to have fulfilled my pledge to "a season of smack"! Now that the pressure is off i would like to say:
-the dynasty is finally over
-coach Saban and the tide will be lucky to win 4 games next year
-nagee harris is so overrated the tide recruiting class is barely top 50 and i hope he does go to michigan
-the acc is clearly the best conference in football
-it will only be right next september when preseason #2fsu knocks the tide off the bogus preseason #1 ranking

Whew......it's good to be me again!


----------



## John Robinson

With that approach, I think your on the way to another National Championship!


----------



## Migillicutty

crackerd said:


> Doesn't bother me one iota, 'Cutty - sometimes folks are just entitled to crow (or eat crow) whenever they choose or choose to have it force-fed to them...
> 
> This, on the other hand
> 
> 
> 
> shows somebody who's clearly gotten a little carried away. For starters, your rivalry weekend rate would be considerably more impressive if we could get the ACC to take good ol' All-Bran off the SEC's hands. Plus, the "national narrative" from what I can tell *factually* is that Clemson joined tOSU and your boys (with their "big" win over All-Bran) as the only titlist interruptus of the SEC's run run over the last, what, 12 years? And all those weren't 'Bama NCs as you know. So the national narrative may start to change and change may be good, but will change continue? And one game in Tampa and another Sept. 2 in Atlanta won't be a convincing barometer, any way you cut it. (Though I did like The New York Times today calling Clemps "college football's cutest team" - with the inference [NYT's, not mine] that you Free Shoesers are, yup, college football's ugliest)...
> 
> MG


You are of course completely right to take issue. My numbers were off. One would think the article I took them from having been written post NC game would have the right numbers. Alas, the ACC was actually 9-3 and the SEC a paltry below .500 6-7 in bowl season this year. 

Here is another one for you, the ACC was 10-4 against the SEC this year.


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> With that approach, I think your on the way to another National Championship!


That darn Rose - gotta be the most diplomatic Southerner since...since, I don't know, Judah P. Benjamin? Though I'm not entirely sure...some of my intel by way of Moundville and Tuscaloosa County is he also could be the alter ego for 'Cutty's chum, one Cecil W. "Hootie" Ingram.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Not everyone in Alabama was sad Monday night....





or Baton Rogue...


----------



## Marvin S

Migillicutty said:


> You are of course completely right to take issue. My numbers were off. One would think the article I took them from having been written post NC game would have the right numbers. Alas, the ACC was actually 9-3 and the SEC a paltry below .500 6-7 in bowl season this year.
> 
> Here is another one for you, the ACC was 10-4 against the SEC this year.


Numbers don't lie . 

Again, I'm impressed with the big guys the teams in the SE have in their front lines, both offense & defense. 

You still need a QB with an accurate arm who can control the game. As AL found out, they were not that 
great offensively when their bruiser of a tailback went down from overuse. 

Looking forward to next year - USC, UCLA, WA, CO, WSU all look to be in good shape at the QB position. How 
about the ACC & the SEC?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Bo went down because of a broken bone in his leg. 

It'll be interesting what route LSU goes @ QB next year. 

The gumps, Ole Miss, STATE, & ARKY are set @ QB.


----------



## bamajeff

Marvin S said:


> You still need a QB with an accurate arm who can control the game. As AL found out, they were not that
> great offensively _*when their bruiser of a tailback went down from overuse*_.


Overuse? Is 125 carries over a 15 game season overuse? That's a little over 8 carries/game.

http://www.sports-reference.com/cfb/schools/alabama/2016.html


----------



## roseberry

Marvin, jeff is absoright. Scarbrough has been plagued by injury. Also early in The season he appeared to me to not be in the correct position to receive handoff. I also think he puts the ball on the ground at practice. Injury, intellect and ball control limited him all season imho.....recall my post as him not becoming a dominant tailback being my "big disappointment of the season". (After that post he did become dominant however)

That said, had bo not been injured could alabama have managed a couple of first downs in the 4th that could have eaten clock or started Clemson in a poorer field position........likely no!.

The other tailbacks are good enough to get through any hole that bo could have, if such hole had been created,

I was trading posts with jacob during the 4th qtr. They went:
"Tide needs a 10 minute drive"
Then, "tide needs a 7 minute drive"
After losing their lead, "tide needs a 4 minute 30 second drive"
When hurts scored regaining the lead jacob text, "how about that?"
I responded, "that was a 2 minute drive not a 4 minute drive! Too much time left"

You didn't have to be a swami to know what was about to happen.


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> I was trading posts with jacob during the 4th qtr. They went:
> "Tide needs a 10 minute drive"
> Then, "tide needs a 7 minute drive"
> After losing their lead, "tide needs a 4 minute 30 second drive"
> When hurts scored regaining the lead jacob text, "how about that?"
> I responded, "that was a 2 minute drive not a 4 minute drive! Too much time left"
> 
> You didn't have to be a swami to know what was about to happen.



Rose,

I actually think that's one heck of a compliment to Clemson. 

Not to get soft on you, but its reflection time here and I hope you and some others can appreciate what it takes to scale that mountain (anytime, but especially these days). I think you get it in part, but you Jacob, Cutty, Tim others that care about college football.....just think if it had been 35 years since your team did it. The emotions from Clemson nation are so raw it's unreal. I went and visited my Uncle yesterday who is on oxygen and deaf from the Cotton Mill just to spend a few minutes with him and enjoy the moment together. He took me to a lot of games as a kid. He was the one I was in the stands beside at the FSU puntrooskie game. We were mad as hell when the administration fired Danny Ford in a power struggle. We watched and sat through the Ken Hatfield and Tommy West days in the 90's. Not every game, as one can only beat their head against the wall so much, but a lot of games. Saw Tommy Bowden improve recruiting and the talent pool but not be able to reach the next level.

We watched Dabo tryout as an interim Coach with no head coaching or even coordinator experience. We had to watch the daggum Gamecocks beat us 5 straight years before we righted the ship. But he did build it as he promised. And he built it the right way which as not only a fan but an Alum is most important to me. I think we started Dabo out at around &750k a year, and I think he is around $4-5M now, probably more real soon. Dabo had to earn it...and he did. Promises were kept on both sides. 

My family went to see the Tigers come home after fighting like warriors last year only to come up a bit short. We were there yesterday when the team arrived back in Clemson victorious. I hope our fans never lose that sense of appreciation (but some will). I can tell you first hand that we and most fans were as happy to see them home last year as they were yesterday. It's special my friend. For once, I'm not looking ahead to next year or ready for it to get here.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jg, savor it my man. It's a sweet thing and well deserved. I get frustrated with our fan base sometimes. They expect to be contending for a title or the year is unsuccessful. I too want that but the reality is, it just doesn't happen. 15 years in the top 5 spoiled us. Now that Jimbo got us back to the pinnacle people expect it every year. Just isn't going to happen. 

Here is a little Nole connection to your championship. You probably already know this but others may not. A Bobby Bowden coached player and all time great Nole and excellent NFL player is an even better man off the field. He provided a home to Deshaun Watsons family. One of over 145 he has provided to deserving and needy families.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxs...y-get-home-2006-011017?amp=true?client=safari


----------



## EdA

Migillicutty said:


> Jg, savor it my man. It's a sweet thing and well deserved. I get frustrated with our fan base sometimes. They expect to be contending for a title or the year is unsuccessful. I too want that but the reality is, it just doesn't happen. 15 years in the top 5 spoiled us. Now that Jimbo got us back to the pinnacle people expect it every year. Just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Here is a little Nole connection to your championship. You probably already know this but others may not. A Bobby Bowden coached player and all time great Nole and excellent NFL player is an even better man off the field. He provided a home to Deshaun Watsons family. One of over 145 he has provided to deserving and needy families.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxs...y-get-home-2006-011017?amp=true?client=safari


Good for Warrick Dunn and those who follow his example, too bad there aren't more like him and fewer like Odell Beckham Jr.


----------



## roseberry

Jg, A great story and it pleases me to hear that your uncle was able to see it happen for his tigers!

My best football uncle didnt make 98 to see his vols get it done. I always wish we could have enjoyed their success together, here.


----------



## roseberry

I hope it's not interrupting the celebration too much to ask opinions on some proposed rules in college football.

My first subject is on "punters running sideways for Australian Rules style punts". I do not have a problem with a team executing this style of punting. What i do think is when a punter linez up in "a punt formation" and recieves a snap and begins to run in any direction other than perpendicular to the line of scrimage he should lose the protection afforded a punter and "running into" and "roughing" are immediately forfeited as potential outcomes of the play.

I am no rules expert, this may already be the case. Also i am not posting this because clemson used this tactic.......alabama had not fielded a punt well since eddie jackson went down. Punting directly to bama was a better srtategy even though the one they used won.


----------



## crackerd

Rose, were I chiming in from ACCland (not to be confused with Oakland or Auckland), I would of course posit no rules change necessary and that's it's a wash if your punter runs sideways and gets hit so long as your receiver runs sideways and wipes out a defensive back or two with a helmet in the chest 'cause that's not a pick play but, in roughing-the-punter terms, an impaling. Of course were I chiming in from ACCland, all the aforesaid would've been written in invisible ink, too, though 'Cutty certainly would've sleuthed it out from the DNA left behind on Popeye the Big 12 Referee's unthrown penalty flags...;-)

MG




roseberry said:


> I hope it's not interrupting the celebration too much to ask opinions on some proposed rules in college football.
> 
> My first subject is on "punters running sideways for Australian Rules style punts". I do not have a problem with a team executing this style of punting. What i do think is when a punter linez up in "a punt formation" and recieves a snap and begins to run in any direction other than perpendicular to the line of scrimage he should lose the protection afforded a punter and "running into" and "roughing" are immediately forfeited as potential outcomes of the play.
> 
> I am no rules expert, this may already be the case. Also i am not posting this because clemson used this tactic.......alabama had not fielded a punt well since eddie jackson went down. Punting directly to bama was a better srtategy even though the one they used won.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Good for Warrick Dunn and those who follow his example, too bad there aren't more like him and fewer like Odell Beckham Jr.


He grew up here in The BR & went to "Catholic HIGHHHH!!!!" as Matt Moscona would say. 

OBJ is tied with another LSU WR (Jarvis Landry.) for most catches in the 1st 3 seasons of a career. The only 2 to have at least 80 catches in each season. Not sure the issue with him, besides the fact he's owned your Cowboys.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He grew up here in The BR & went to "Catholic HIGHHHH!!!!" as Matt Moscona would say.
> 
> OBJ is tied with another LSU WR (Jarvis Landry.) for most catches in the 1st 3 seasons of a career. The only 2 to have at least 80 catches in each season. Not sure the issue with him, besides the fact he's owned your Cowboys.


What does "own" now other than a lousy reputation and a front seat on his bar stool to watch a class act beat the Packers?


----------



## mjh345

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He grew up here in The BR & went to "Catholic HIGHHHH!!!!" as Matt Moscona would say.
> 
> OBJ is tied with another LSU WR (Jarvis Landry.) for most catches in the 1st 3 seasons of a career. The only 2 to have at least 80 catches in each season. Not sure the issue with him, besides the fact he's owned your Cowboys.


Jacob, I don't think anyone questions Beckhams physical tool set


----------



## roseberry

ok, nobody hates rugby kickin' but me.

The other thing i disagree with constantly in college football is pass interference on poorly/under thrown passes. We see it all the time, a corner is "in phase" covering a reciever, the pass is underthrown and the reciever comes back through a position on the field he has already run through in his route but js occupied by the defender. If the defender is late turning or unable to turn to the ball because the reciever is running back through the defender's position, the defender is called for interference. I do not like the way poor offensive play is rewarded particularly when the defender never gets to establish a position on the field that is "his own".

I do think face guarding a reciever when out of phase is interference and i don't think a change to the view of a recievers' position on the field would affect the "back shoulder" pass.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> ok, nobody hates rugby kickin' but me.
> 
> The other thing i disagree with constantly in college football is pass interference on poorly/under thrown passes. We see it all the time, a corner is "in phase" covering a reciever, the pass is underthrown and the reciever comes back through a position on the field he has already run through in his route but js occupied by the defender. If the defender is late turning or unable to turn to the ball because the reciever is running back through the defender's position, the defender is called for interference. I do not like the way poor offensive play is rewarded particularly when the defender never gets to establish a position on the field that is "his own".
> 
> I do think face guarding a reciever when out of phase is interference and i don't think a change to the view of a recievers' position on the field would affect the "back shoulder" pass.


I totally agree.


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> ok, nobody hates rugby kickin' but me.
> 
> The other thing i disagree with constantly in college football is pass interference on poorly/under thrown passes. We see it all the time, a corner is "in phase" covering a reciever, the pass is underthrown and the reciever comes back through a position on the field he has already run through in his route but js occupied by the defender. If the defender is late turning or unable to turn to the ball because the reciever is running back through the defender's position, the defender is called for interference. I do not like the way poor offensive play is rewarded particularly when the defender never gets to establish a position on the field that is "his own".
> 
> I do think face guarding a reciever when out of phase is interference and i don't think a change to the view of a recievers' position on the field would affect the "back shoulder" pass.


once they allowed the defense to put their hands on a receiver, the forward pass and the use of it was changed forever...they could call PI on every play, but it all comes down to how the zebras want to call the game, and which side can convince them to make the call


----------



## John Robinson

BonMallari said:


> once they allowed the defense to put their hands on a receiver, the forward pass and the use of it was changed forever...they could call PI on every play, but it all comes down to how the zebras want to call the game, and which side can convince them to make the call


I've noticed that virtually every time a receiver misses a catch, he looks around hopefully for a flag, and or pleads for one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> ok, nobody hates rugby kickin' but me.
> 
> The other thing i disagree with constantly in college football is pass interference on poorly/under thrown passes. We see it all the time, a corner is "in phase" covering a reciever, the pass is underthrown and the reciever comes back through a position on the field he has already run through in his route but js occupied by the defender. If the defender is late turning or unable to turn to the ball because the reciever is running back through the defender's position, the defender is called for interference. I do not like the way poor offensive play is rewarded particularly when the defender never gets to establish a position on the field that is "his own".
> 
> I do think face guarding a reciever when out of phase is interference and i don't think a change to the view of a recievers' position on the field would affect the "back shoulder" pass.


You were right about both. Smoke the rugby punters.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

M&K's Retrievers said:


> What does "own" now other than a lousy reputation and a front seat on his bar stool to watch a class act beat the Packers?






mjh345 said:


> Jacob, I don't think anyone questions Beckhams physical tool set


I'm sure Dr. Ed wasn't. I was gigging him a little.


----------



## DoubleHaul

roseberry said:


> ok, nobody hates rugby kickin' but me.


I don't hate them but I agree that the moment you start running towards the sideline, everyone should be able to assume it is a fake punt and you are fair game.


----------



## crackerd

Tim Mc said:


> MG, this has to be fun for you, the Packers in a playoff game at Lambeau and the Tide in the big one tomorrow night. Not that either of those two things is a rare event.
> Brings to mind the Shoeless Joe question in Field of Dreams, " Is this heaven?"


 Tim! - I've come down with a terrible case of PTSD (Pathethic Title Storyline Default, as with that molassified Ohio MLB a couple years ago vs. tOSU, and now a couple weeks on for the latest funereal event for the Crimson Tide), only this ain't just 'Bama blowing another big lead and crumbling, but Green Bay having to rely on a B1G linebacker not named The Great White Hoax in trying to stop formidable playoff opponents.

No names here as you've already provided it a few pages back but I'm really dubious of the Packers' chances after what I saw from No. 47 in the "cheesy" uniforms Sunday at Jerry World. (Granted, Zeke Elliott makes even the best of them look terrible but when he does that and runs over them, well, you can understand my cynicism. Plus, the Wisconsin papers are saying that Ha Ha Clinton Dix is spiralling downward as the season nears its end - oh, the psychic trauma in that one!) Maybe Julio - who only went off on GB for what?, 280 receiving yards, last year will take it easy on them, and the Falcons won't run the ball more than six times all game in deference to how Sarkisian called the second half vs. Clemps. We can only hope!

MG


----------



## jgsanders

roseberry said:


> The other thing i disagree with constantly in college football is pass interference on poorly/under thrown passes. We see it all the time, a corner is "in phase" covering a reciever, the pass is underthrown and the reciever comes back through a position on the field he has already run through in his route but js occupied by the defender. If the defender is late turning or unable to turn to the ball because the reciever is running back through the defender's position, the defender is called for interference. I do not like the way poor offensive play is rewarded particularly when the defender never gets to establish a position on the field that is "his own".
> 
> I do think face guarding a reciever when out of phase is interference and i don't think a change to the view of a recievers' position on the field would affect the "back shoulder" pass.


Rose,

Just getting back from a duck hunt on the MS delta that took me through Tuscaloosa and some interesting local sports talk commentary.

First though, I gotta disagree with your perceptions of the forward pass and "interference". If the receiver actually "ran back" to the ball as you suggest, yes that's an offensive flag and piss poor speed from your corners if I do say so. If the receiver merely slows down to high point the ball and the corner runs through him and has no idea where the ball is which is most often the case (playing DB is tough and an art) well...that's not cool...just my 2 cents. 

So so local radio is ready to burn Kiffin at the stake. He partied too much. Was a poor developer of QB's and Hurst passing abilities in particular. Kiffin is dirt and was never a great coordinator, lucky to work for Saban. Zero responsibility falls on Sir Nick, the untouchable one. The new AD's biggest responsibility is making Saban happy and eventually replacing him. 

Also, as bad as Bama fans might want to admit it, Gus is the 2nd best coach in the west (maybe entire SEC other than Saban) based on results. Having played for a natty a couple years back. What does that say about the talent pool of coaches in the SEC? Per local Tuscaloosa sports talk. Interesting...


----------



## Marvin S

jgsanders said:


> Rose,
> 
> Just getting back from a duck hunt on the MS delta that took me through Tuscaloosa and some interesting local sports talk commentary.
> 
> First though, I gotta disagree with your perceptions of the forward pass and "interference". If the receiver actually "ran back" to the ball as you suggest, yes that's an offensive flag and piss poor speed from your corners if I do say so. If the receiver merely slows down to high point the ball and the corner runs through him and has no idea where the ball is which is most often the case (playing DB is tough and an art) well...that's not cool...just my 2 cents.
> 
> So so local radio is ready to burn Kiffin at the stake. He partied too much. Was a poor developer of QB's and Hurst passing abilities in particular. Kiffin is dirt and was never a great coordinator, lucky to work for Saban. Zero responsibility falls on Sir Nick, the untouchable one. The new AD's biggest responsibility is making Saban happy and eventually replacing him.
> 
> Also, as bad as Bama fans might want to admit it, Gus is the 2nd best coach in the west (maybe entire SEC other than Saban) based on results. Having played for a natty a couple years back. What does that say about the talent pool of coaches in the SEC? Per local Tuscaloosa sports talk. Interesting...


   - & in other news, Jake Browning had a little medical work done to his throwing shoulder yesterday!
Injured in ASU game.


----------



## roseberry

party too much?????? this is a concept i am not familiar with. i have not heard this, but he did miss some team planes, trains and buses. i was not initially a kiffin supporter because he disrespected my distant #2 team the vols. however to assess kiffin:

he got wayyyyyyy more out of first year starter blake simms than i ever thought possible. blake eventually did play the way we all knew he would at some point, against the buckeyes in the playoff. kiffin was miraculous with simms. 

with first year starter coker, kiffin was amazing. jacob coker was tough and could make plays.......and also effectively hand off 40 times a game. with coker, kiffin won a national championship(that was not as close as the final score would indicate). how does one find fault in that?

now we come to hurts. a TRUE freshman. remember, i called him out for the starter in august. with respect to others who have different opinions, hurts has a great arm, is a great passer(for a true freshman) and runs as well as any quarterback i have ever watched. any tide fan that has a problem with the season turned in by jalen hurts and lane kiffin is not a very good student of college football. it makes me sad if bama fans are one bit disappointed in jalen hurts. if one were to revisit my posts about jameis winston's national championship season, i predicted every week.......he will eventually play like a freshman. jameis did not, but i think he was a redshirt freshman. in earlier posts i predicted that jalen hurts play(as a freshman) would be increasingly difficult for the tide defense to overcome as the competition increased through the playoff. BUT imho alabama was too timid on offense in the third quarter. this was Coach Saban's fault, kiffin wasn't there (couldn't be his fault) and sark's playcalling on the late go ahead drive seemed effective. Coach Saban thought the defense could maintain and he managed the offense not to lose in the third. in doing so he wore his defense out and let all the cobwebs they knocked into the clemson offense's heads in the first half to clear.

also remember when i said, "he has a new job, kirby smart needs to go to georgia." then smart did ok against sparty......not so much vs clemson. kiffin(and smart) should have been sent to their new assignments as soon as they accepted. nothing good comes of having dual responsibilities, straddle fences, one-foot-in one foot out, serving two masters......blah blah blah. Coach Saban should have handled this business immediately and not between the two playoff games. this is on Coach Saban. he is great, not perfect! handle your coaching business and play offense to win in the 3rd and you are 6-0 in championship games.......don't and you are 5-1.

THAT SAID:
the most valuable defensive players of the game for clemson are #18 and #34 in the clip below.......not ol' butt tickler bolware. if either of these two tackle jalen hurts at the 5 bama may win or lose 4 plays later, but not on a two minute touchdown drive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r8iDEifPZk


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> also remember when i said, "he has a new job, kirby smart needs to go to georgia." then smart did ok against sparty......not so much vs clemson. kiffin(and smart) should have been sent to their new assignments as soon as they accepted. nothing good comes of having dual responsibilities, straddle fences, one-foot-in one foot out, serving two masters......blah blah blah. Coach Saban should have handled this business immediately and not between the two playoff games. this is on Coach Saban. he is great, not perfect! handle your coaching business and play offense to win in the 3rd and you are 6-0 in championship games.......don't and you are 5-1.
> 
> THAT SAID:
> the most valuable defensive players of the game for clemson are #18 and #34 in the clip below.......not ol' butt tickler bolware. if either of these two tackle jalen hurts at the 5 bama may win or lose 4 plays later, but not on a two minute touchdown drive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r8iDEifPZk


John - I'm not sold like you on your QB, but if you believe Sark is the answer, here's a little history! QB @ BYU, OC @ USC during the Pete Carroll years (mucho talent), HC @ UW. 
While at the UW he recruited fairly well, but not deep. The QB situation always featured journeymen. I watched him in more than 1 presser & he did not emit body language that 
assured one he was on the up & up. You can be thankful the SEC is not very strong as you may need those cupcakes to get Hurts developed .

I think you are spot on about missed tackles creating an opportunity.


----------



## Migillicutty

Poor hurts is going to have to throw the ball against the 2016 interception leader and the best safety in the country to open the season next year. Hope he has a productive spring or it's going to be an ugly start against the real DBU.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Poor hurts is going to have to throw the ball against the 2016 interception leader and the best safety in the country.


Maybe has to throw.......maybe not?

can FransWAS recover from what watson was subjected too? Maybe.......maybe not. 

Cutty, isn't this exactly the same narrative you began last season with before Lousville hung 60?


----------



## Migillicutty

roseberry said:


> Maybe has to throw.......maybe not?
> 
> can FransWAS recover from what watson was subjected too? Maybe.......maybe not.
> 
> Cutty, isn't this exactly the same narrative you began last season with before Lousville hung 60?


Yeah, youth and injuries got in the way of that prediction. The second half of the season defense was what I expected the whole season. Barring injuries, no reason to believe this more experienced group won't perform to expectation.


----------



## roseberry

Migillicutty said:


> Yeah, youth and injuries got in the way of that prediction. The second half of the season defense was what I expected the whole season. Barring injuries, no reason to believe this more experienced group won't perform to expectation.


I firmly agree with this statement.....tbis is also an attitude i can have a conversation with!! 

Ok, hyperbole aside, in the fsu alabama game at the beginning of next season:
-It happens rarely but, fsu will rotate more quality defensive linemen than the tide will
-fsu will have its entire defensive backfield available and healthy (unlike last year)
-fsu will have the more experienced, more mature quarterback (alabama may be starting another true freshman)
Advantage fsu........currently.

But can we dismiss with the "bama only schedules cupcakes crap" Coach Saban has played virginia tech, michigan, usc and some other perennial powers who i can't name this morning, in these openers in jerry world and Georgia dome. I look forward to this game, shoot a buch of dove, cook a bunch of dove, watch tide kick butt. Gotta love september?


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> I firmly agree with this statement.....tbis is also an attitude i can have a conversation with!!
> 
> Ok, hyperbole aside, in the fsu alabama game at the beginning of next season:
> -It happens rarely but, fsu will rotate more quality defensive linemen than the tide will
> -fsu will have its entire defensive backfield available and healthy (unlike last year)
> -fsu will have the more experienced, more mature quarterback (alabama may be starting another true freshman)
> Advantage fsu........currently.
> 
> But can we dismiss with the "bama only schedules cupcakes crap" Coach Saban has played virginia tech, michigan, usc and some other perennial powers who i can't name this morning, in these openers in jerry world and Georgia dome. I look forward to this game, shoot a buch of dove, cook a bunch of dove, watch tide kick butt. Gotta love september?


Please see quote below . 



Marvin S said:


> You can be thankful the SEC is not very strong as you may need those cupcakes to get Hurts developed .
> 
> .


----------



## roseberry

Marvin S said:


> Please see quote below .


My bad marvin. I didn't miss your intention but was really referencing.longstanding expressions of many.


----------



## EdA

Wondering when the 2016 college football season will end?....or has it ended?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Poor hurts is going to have to throw the ball against the 2016 interception leader and the best safety in the country to open the season next year. Hope he has a productive spring or it's going to be an ugly start against *the real DBU*.


He threw for 107 last year against them. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Wondering when the 2016 college football season will end?....or has it ended?


When someone posts "College Football 2017".


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He threw for 107 last year against them. Thanks for asking.


More delusion from the bayou. It's amazing how great you bengal kitties are in your own minds. In case you haven't noticed you are a mediocre middle run SEC program with one title in how many decades? The coaches that helped you get there are gone and winning titles for other more prestigious programs with more accomplishments and more history. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.nf...%23000&p.bgc1m=%23EAEAEA&sr=amp?client=safari

there are the facts. Not a single LSU corner. If you're keeping count there are two FSU corners in the top ten, the real DBU. 

Prime Time Regards


----------



## Tim Mc

Have to correct you both . The real DBU is in Columbus OH. Both your teams should get participation ribbons though.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> Have to correct you both . The real DBU is in Columbus OH. Both your teams should get participation ribbons though.


Anything to back that up?


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to correct you both . The real DBU is in Columbus OH. Both your teams should get participation ribbons though.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to back that up?
Click to expand...

Let's see, they lost 3 db's to the NFL last year, 2 of which are starters, and replaced them with 2 all-americans.
Both first year starters. Watch the draft they'll have 3 drafted in the first round.
Oh, they also have 3 five star and 2 four stars coming in this year to replace them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> More delusion from the bayou. It's amazing how great you bengal kitties are in your own minds. In case you haven't noticed you are a mediocre middle run SEC program with one title in how many decades? The coaches that helped you get there are gone and winning titles for other more prestigious programs with more accomplishments and more history.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.nf...%23000&p.bgc1m=%23EAEAEA&sr=amp?client=safari
> 
> there are the facts. Not a single LSU corner. If you're keeping count there are two FSU corners in the top ten, the real DBU.
> 
> Prime Time Regards


This isn't even up for debate. You literally used an article written by a fantasy nerd. You also don't get what whatever position U means. It's okay. Comprehension skills have never been your strong suit.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob! - show some respect to your ACC superiors! I can tell you there's a frisson of trepidation up my way for the *2017 season in having to face DBUII (or DBUIII)*! Even Marvin would have to rate this a microcupcake matchup for the _*She*_minoles...hey, maybe they're going retro that particular game and fielding an all-female secondary!

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This isn't even up for debate. You literally used an article written by a fantasy nerd. You also don't get what whatever position U means. It's okay. Comprehension skills have never been your strong suit.


Haha, not up for debate? It's settled science? Of course it is up for debate. The only thing not up for debate is that you may be the biggest homer in all of college football fandom. The fact you don't think so is exactly why so many laugh at your proclamations and ramblings. It does provide wonderful comedic value. Enjoy your annual trip to the citrus bowl and self proclaimed faux position U titles. When LSU has more draft picks and more starters at the position in the NFL let me know.


----------



## BonMallari

Tim Mc said:


> Have to correct you both . The real DBU is in Columbus OH. Both your teams should get participation ribbons though.





Migillicutty said:


> Anything to back that up?



http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...-is-db-u-ohio-state-miami-lead-top-contenders


----------



## jgsanders

Tim Mc said:


> Have to correct you both . The real DBU is in Columbus OH. Both your teams should get participation ribbons though.


Gotta give Tim the nod here, at least for the past few seasons, Apple and company are really good. FSU historically though. 

Did any of y'all hear Bellichek's comments on defensive guys this week...he said they are basically offensive washouts...now that's funny and a little true too. Most kids wanna throw, tote, or catch the ball growing up. 

Not always true with the lineman, but often the case there too. Vic Beasley of the Falcons is the NFC sack leader this year. He came to Clemson as 3 star WR/TE. He kept growing and eventually made the move to DE and it's worked out pretty well for him. 

Jacob, by my count, your 3rd class Tigers managed a little less than 300 yards and 16 points in a home and home with Bama the last 2 years. Clemson put up 75 points and over a 1,000 yards offense on them in 2 neutral site games. I'm going to give you the secret....go get yourself a 2 star 5'11 180 lb pasty white SC receiver and he'll give you 2 a game against them every time ('course you'll need someone to throw it to him). We have a La RB on campus this weekend from your neck of the woods, Travis Etienne I think....any intel on him? Film looks good. 

All the talk last year was how young OSU was, and they were and still are....but Clemson has about 75 freshman, RSF, & SO coming back, only 15 scholarships available this cycle, so don't let the recruiting rankings fool yah. Those rankings are cumulative, and not "per capita/scholarships"


----------



## crackerd

Tim, apparently this thread has been given - a la Aaron Rodgers - extended play as a College Football 2016 Alumni commentary. So I've got to say, Here we go again with another slow and virtually useless B1G linebacker "helping" Green Bay get their pants beaten off them (i.e., undressed) on defense vs. the Falcons. Ain't cruel enough to say the Packers are getting "out-Ryaned" - they're playing with more invisibility and fecklessness than usual on defense, and, well, what else can you say?

MG


----------



## crackerd

In-game scouting report on Packers' stellar OLBs:

No. 48 - Joe Thomas Jr. Less nimble and capable, and poorer tackler than his 55-year-old father, Joe Thomas Sr., who got in a college game last season for South Carolina State.

No. 47 - Jake Ryan. Playing down to the level of his predecessor for the Packers, A.J. The Great White Hoax Hawk - can't cover, can't contain, can't tackle less than 9.5 yards downfield and may even "outdo" Hoax's two count'em career sacks with a pass rush that wouldn't move a gnat off its block.

MG


----------



## polmaise

crackerd said:


> In-game scouting report on Packers' stellar OLBs:
> 
> No. 48 - Joe Thomas Jr. Less nimble and capable, and poorer tackler than his 55-year-old father, Joe Thomas Sr., who got in a college game last season for South Carolina State.
> 
> No. 47 - Jake Ryan. Playing down to the level of his predecessor for the Packers, A.J. The Great White Hoax Hawk - can't cover, can't contain, can't tackle less than 9.5 yards downfield and may even "outdo" Hoax's two count'em career sacks with a pass rush that wouldn't move a gnat off its block.
> 
> MG


Michael ,First time I have posted on this Thread (Because I don't know anything about College football) But I do follow your posts ! ...I still don't know anything about College football and don't want to. 
I also don't know who you are talking about when the names are mentioned, But I sure do Know what you say ;-)


----------



## crackerd

Robert! As Glenda would emote: "Remember the Claymores!"

In the case of the current "contest," here's the analogy: Hearts have only one chance of beating Barca for the Euro championship, by outscoring them 15 goals ("GOOOOOO-ls") to 14. The bottom line, in Queen's English (and alphabet): Ain't no 'D' in Green Bay Packers, and ain't been for a long, long time.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Haha, not up for debate? It's settled science? Of course it is up for debate. The only thing not up for debate is that you may be the biggest homer in all of college football fandom. The fact you don't think so is exactly why so many laugh at your proclamations and ramblings. It does provide wonderful comedic value. Enjoy your annual trip to the citrus bowl and self proclaimed faux position U titles. When LSU has more draft picks and more starters at the position in the NFL let me know.


You realize DBU = Defensive Back U, right?? Might want to see who puts players in The NFL who don't even see the field @ LSU. The best DB in The NFC Championship Game was a prime example. 

Very possible 2 more 1st rounders this year. But don't let facts get in your way, snowflake. 

34, 63, & 13 Points given up by Free Shoes U

21, 9, & 16. Points give up by LSU

Yeah. I can see now exactly how Free Shoes U is so great. Keep it coming, homer.


----------



## John Robinson

I think we're all homers to a degree. Also most of us can cherry pick stats to try and prove a point and make us feel better about our team. Teams have ups and downs over the years, but there are a handful that seem to contend for National Titles over long periods. Alabama, USC, Notre Dame, Texas, Michigan, Ohio State, Oklahoma off the top of my head. 

Since the 80s a number of Florida teams joined the ranks along with Clemson and LSU lately, at least that's my western biased perception.


----------



## jgsanders

John Robinson said:


> I think we're all homers to a degree. Also most of us can cherry pick stats to try and prove a point and make us feel better about our team. Teams have ups and downs over the years, but there are a handful that seem to contend for National Titles over long periods. Alabama, USC, Notre Dame, Texas, Michigan, Ohio State, Oklahoma off the top of my head.
> 
> Since the 80s a number of Florida teams joined the ranks along with Clemson and LSU lately, at least that's my western biased perception.


John, my cousin and next door neighbor growing up just received orders to a Mt AF base up your way. I'm sure we'll be up there at some point to see him and his family. What time of year do you recommend for a first visit? Shoot me a PM if you prefer. Thanks!


----------



## John Robinson

Here's my cherry picked stat; in the modern poll era, 1936-present there are seven teams with five or more National titles.
Alabama 11
Notre Dame 8 
USC and Oklahoma tied with 7 each
Ohio State 6
Miami and Nebraska tied with 5 each.


----------



## John Robinson

jgsanders said:


> John, my cousin and next door neighbor growing up just received orders to a Mt AF base up your way. I'm sure we'll be up there at some point to see him and his family. What time of year do you recommend for a first visit? Shoot me a PM if you prefer. Thanks!


If you want to fly fish for trout, come late June-July. Dog training? Any time from April through September. Upland hunting and so-so early season duck, mid October. Best duck hunting and deer-elk mid November. I'm sure the AF base is Malmstrom in Great Falls which is near good pheasant hunting and duck-goose at Freezeout Lake if you time it right. I live about 3-4 hours west just on the west flank of the Rocky's. Great Falls is on the eastern front.


----------



## Migillicutty

Yeah well I don't really count the days of leather helmets and no forward pass, much less no scholarship restrictions and very little competition. 

All the programs listed have rich history, no doubt but when has Michigan and Texas "regularly" been a contender for titles? 

I appreciate the honorable mention to the "Florida" schools since FSU is lumped in and is only the winningest program over the last 30 years. I'd say that is regular contention. As for the other Florida schools in the last 30 years a Florida school has been in the championship game 18 times, and won 10 titles.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Yeah well I don't really count the days of leather helmets and no forward pass, much less no scholarship restrictions and very little competition.
> 
> All the programs listed have rich history, no doubt but when has Michigan and Texas "regularly" been a contender for titles?
> 
> I appreciate the honorable mention to the "Florida" schools since FSU is lumped in and is only the winningest program over the last 30 years. I'd say that is regular contention. As for the other Florida schools in the last 30 years a Florida school has been in the championship game 18 times, and won 10 titles.


Limiting your scope to the last 30 years is the definition of cherry picking. Like I said, it's just my perception as a western football fan, it seemed like we (USC) was either playing Michigan or Ohio State in the Rose Bowl which for us is the highest achievement.


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> Limiting your scope to the last 30 years is the definition of cherry picking. Like I said, it's just my perception as a western football fan, it seemed like we (USC) was either playing Michigan or Ohio State in the Rose Bowl which for us is the highest achievement.


WA & WI don't count?


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> In-game scouting report on Packers' stellar OLBs:
> 
> No. 48 - Joe Thomas Jr. Less nimble and capable, and poorer tackler than his 55-year-old father, Joe Thomas Sr., who got in a college game last season for South Carolina State.
> 
> No. 47 - Jake Ryan. Playing down to the level of his predecessor for the Packers, A.J. The Great White Hoax Hawk - can't cover, can't contain, can't tackle less than 9.5 yards downfield and may even "outdo" Hoax's two count'em career sacks with a pass rush that wouldn't move a gnat off its block.
> 
> MG


Yep, that was a pretty poor showing for sure. He's young so maybe there is hope. It seemed to me like he is a small guy for NFL linebacker and doesn't have the other intangibles to make up for that. Like a Sean Lee for example.
I was sure we were gonna have two great games yesterday, what a letdown that turned out to be.


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> I was sure we were gonna have two great games yesterday, what a letdown that turned out to be.


That has been true of the entire slate of NFL playoff games with the exception of Cowboys/Packers and Steelers/Chiefs.


----------



## Migillicutty

John Robinson said:


> Limiting your scope to the last 30 years is the definition of cherry picking. Like I said, it's just my perception as a western football fan, it seemed like we (USC) was either playing Michigan or Ohio State in the Rose Bowl which for us is the highest achievement.


Right because Notre Dame glory days while wearing leather helmets is much more relevant than the team with the most top 5s, top 10s and wins in the immediately preceding 30 years when compiling lists of "regularly in contention". 

I get it the 30s, 40s, 50s and specifically 60s for USC give very good historical perspective of the big boys of college football. They also didn't have scholly limitations, and recruiting was completely different and regional. 

FSU is a very young program, I get that. They didn't have football until '47. Yet they have finished in the top 5 as many times as USC and if you count back to 80 they have done it 11 more times in that stretch. That is pretty clearly contending much more often. 

I just thought it peculiar that they were left off your list, along with the other Florida schools, yet programs like Notre Dame(who hasn't won a title since 88), and Texas and Michigan (who have done less with more than any two programs in football) were on it. 

Maybe it is an age thing, but it is definitely perspective based, as you said.


----------



## roseberry

Ok let's just go with the last 8 years.


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> Ok let's just go with the last 8 years.


 If I was a Clemson fan I would say the "modern era" started Jan 2017, anything before that is ancient and irrelevant.


----------



## John Robinson

Migillicutty said:


> Right because Notre Dame glory days while wearing leather helmets is much more relevant than the team with the most top 5s, top 10s and wins in the immediately preceding 30 years when compiling lists of "regularly in contention".
> 
> I get it the 30s, 40s, 50s and specifically 60s for USC give very good historical perspective of the big boys of college football. They also didn't have scholly limitations, and recruiting was completely different and regional.
> 
> FSU is a very young program, I get that. They didn't have football until '47. Yet they have finished in the top 5 as many times as USC and if you count back to 80 they have done it 11 more times in that stretch. That is pretty clearly contending much more often.
> 
> I just thought it peculiar that they were left off your list, along with the other Florida schools, yet programs like Notre Dame(who hasn't won a title since 88), and Texas and Michigan (who have done less with more than any two programs in football) were on it.
> 
> Maybe it is an age thing, but it is definitely perspective based, as you said.


 it's definitely an age and personal perspective thing. I'm 67, started watching USC football as a toddler when my uncle Ronnie played on the o-line. That's over 60 years a fan. I've lived through prolonged up and down periods, a 62-0 loss to Notre Dame in the early 60s and a wonderful win after being down 24-6 at the half in 74. The great John McKay-John Robinson years, the horrible 80-90s when we lost to Lou Holtz's ND team every year. I was raised to hate UCLA, have a grudging respect for those Big Aten teams and be ambivelent toward the northern PAC 8-10-12 teams.

All that time I watched football on ABC tv, the 50-60s, seemed from my perspective to be Penn State, the Big Ten, Oklahoma, Nebraska, Texas, Arkansas. To me it seemed like the Florida teams dominated the 80-90s, but that's just when I became aware they played football back there. Don't forget, Florida is about as far as you can get from the west coast, so don't take it personal if I undervalued your team.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> anything before that is ancient and irrelevant.


8 or 108.......matters not to the tide fan. Win it, vote it, or just claim it. Pick any thirty year pediod 
you like?

Five titles in the last 25 years. It is really only 15 years since ten were spent with only 70 or so scholarships to offer. Imagine bow one sided this world could be if not for thoe nc2a?


----------



## Kyle Garris

Hey Migillicuty-

How bout them Clemson Tigers?


----------



## crackerd

Kyle Garris said:


> Hey Migillicuty-
> 
> How bout them Clemson Tigers?


Get off 'Cutty's case - and anyhow, don't you know he's already in the filmroom studying a vaunted upcoming FSU opponent, *Delaware State*, or as Tim would call 'em, tDSU...

MG


----------



## Marvin S

Kyle Garris said:


> Hey Migillicuty-
> 
> How bout them Clemson Tigers?


I have an issue with someone taunting who doesn't ID where they are from or 
there affiliation! Did you even go to college?


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> I have an issue with someone taunting who doesn't ID where they are from or
> there affiliation! Did you even go to college?


Marvin, you - you hall monitor emeritus you! - what's next, your dropkicking;-) ol' Kyle through the corridor and straight into the principal's office!

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Kyle Garris said:


> Hey Migillicuty-
> 
> How bout them Clemson Tigers?


Pretty darn good Kyle. I was pulling for them. I hope you have enjoyed the success. It was a long time coming. I've spent many Saturday's tailgating at both Clemson's stadium and ours with great Clemson fans(who I find the majority of them to be), enjoying a healthy and respectful rivalry. I suspect you may be in the minority of Clemson fans. 

It will be interesting to see if Clemson can sustain success, especially without the best QB in their history. Recruiting has been solid but not quite on par with FSU or OSU or of course Bama. They will also be even more hunted now and have to stay hungry. 

Almost as good as Pitt Regards,


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, your encomium to Clemps - disingenous though it may be - nevertheless has me harking back to an earlier era on Lake Hartwell. No, not as far into the past as "The Legend," the irrepressible Frank Howard, but one of his successors, Charley Pell - and how Coach Pell would be proud of Free Shoes U's reviving the Orange Blossom Classic next season by hosting Delaware State (tDSU).

Back when the Orange Blossom Classic was, like, the de facto HBC (Historic Black College) national championship game, prior to integration, Coach Pell took a team from the outskirts of Anniston, Ala. with a 155-pound tailback down to Miami where it was always played and pummeled Jake Gaither's FAMU Rattlers. Quite a sight, an all-white team from Alabama taking on an all-black team from Tallahassee. Won't be the second coming of such a juxtaposition in the Orange Blossom Classic revival next November, but I was talking to a former FAMU Rattler friend of mine the other day and he wanted to know if FSU offered the sister school across town the same money guarantee that Delaware State (tDSU) is getting, a paltry half-million. Even Saban paid Kent State $1M last year.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

That is twice you have referenced that particular game. Surely you aren't questioning FSU's schedule strength, when as you know we are playing both the defending Sec east & west champions OOC (and by default the defending SEC champ). On top of the fact that we have to run the gauntlet of the toughest conference in the country, "that just beats itself up from week to week" (isn't that what SECers always claimed when their pathetically weak OOC schedules were bandied about)?


----------



## Kyle Garris

Seriously? A guy can't even get excited about his team winning the National Championship for the 1st time in 31 years without someone having an "issue" with it and being reprimanded for "taunting"? Why's it matter where I'm from (SC, by the way) or if I went to college (BS degree in Economics, by the way)? Geez!

Side note: Cutty, if I offended you I apologize. That wasn't my intent.


----------



## BonMallari

Brent Musburger is retiring from announcing at ESPN....first Berman, now him...I can watch/listen to ESPN again....who do they pair Herbstreit with now..They will need another SEC homer to replace Brent


Now the season is OVER


----------



## Migillicutty

BonMallari said:


> Brent Musburger is retiring from announcing at ESPN....first Berman, now him...I can watch/listen to ESPN again....who do they pair Herbstreit with now..They will need another SEC homer to replace Brent
> 
> 
> Now the season is OVER


Herbstreit has been with Fowler in the booth. It was schmedium suit Jesse Palmer paired with Brent


----------



## roseberry

Kyle Garris said:


> Seriously?
> Side note: Cutty, if I offended you I apologize. That wasn't my intent.


Kyle,
On this thread, if a post does not offend others, it's not worth making! Don't let marvin have an impact on your celebration of the win. Enjoy it!

Just remember though, as we age, the next 31 years to the next natty will seem to fly by!
(see what i mean)lol


----------



## Tim Mc

Kyle Garris said:


> Seriously? A guy can't even get excited about his team winning the National Championship for the 1st time in 31 years without someone having an "issue" with it and being reprimanded for "taunting"? Why's it matter where I'm from (SC, by the way) or if I went to college (BS degree in Economics, by the way)? Geez!
> 
> Side note: Cutty, if I offended you I apologize. That wasn't my intent.


To piggyback on what Roseberry said , any success your team enjoys will be met by a firestorm of posts from your friends here on the College Football thread to bring you
back down to earth in a hurry. 
It's kind of what we do! Lol
The better your team is, the more you get and nobody is immune. 
We keep each other grounded that way!


----------



## Tim Mc

Tim Mc said:


> Kyle Garris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? A guy can't even get excited about his team winning the National Championship for the 1st time in 31 years without someone having an "issue" with it and being reprimanded for "taunting"? Why's it matter where I'm from (SC, by the way) or if I went to college (BS degree in Economics, by the way)? Geez!
> 
> Side note: Cutty, if I offended you I apologize. That wasn't my intent.
> 
> 
> 
> To piggyback on what Roseberry said , any success your team enjoys will be met by a firestorm of posts from your friends here on the College Football thread to bring you
> back down to earth in a hurry.
> It's kind of what we do! Lol
> The better your team is, the more you get and nobody is immune.
> We keep each other grounded that way!
Click to expand...

And for God's sake don't apologize to Cutty! He CANNOT be offended!!|


----------



## EdA

Tim Mc said:


> And for God's sake don't apologize to Cutty! He CANNOT be offended!!|


How could anyone with Florida State credentials be offended by anything?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

No he can't but he can easily offend others. Hahalol.


----------



## Migillicutty

So much love. My heart is full.


----------



## crackerd

Wayne Nutt said:


> No he can't but he can easily offend others.


 Not true, 'Cutty's generally respectful (and humble, if not inherently self-effacing) - just prone to lashing out when his recollections hark to all those years the TPD colluded with his alma mater Free Shoes U. to have their records whitewashed for the coveted Fulmer Cup competition.

MG


----------



## Brad Turner

crackerd said:


> Not true, 'Cutty's generally respectful (and humble, if not inherently self-effacing) - just prone to lashing out when his recollections hark to all those years the TPD colluded with his alma mater Free Shoes U. to have their records whitewashed for the coveted *Fulmer Cup competition*.
> 
> MG


Getting thumped by us in the 90's really took it's toll on you, huh?


----------



## Migillicutty

Hey Jacob, who wins the Marvin Wilson sweepstakes tomorrow? You feeling confident?


----------



## crackerd

Brad Turner said:


> Getting thumped by us in the 90's really took it's toll on you, huh?


Brad, 60s-70s (nah, wasn't any losses to UCheaT that decade)-80s-90s, any loss to the Viles is deplorable. However, I mentioned the *coveted Fulmer Cup* only because apparently UCheaT is considering the prodigal porcine one for the AD's job. What a boon to UCheaT's integrity getting him back - and most likely restoring if not altogether retiring the Cup named for his "supervision skills" to its rightful place! Of course, it's also great to see Ph*t Phil given a homecoming after East Tennessee State told him he couldn't coach any more even at the FCS level...

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Hey Jacob, who wins the Marvin Wilson sweepstakes tomorrow? You feeling confident?


Don't count out the Buckeyes. Wilson would give them the second highest rated class of all time. At least since they started keeping track of it.


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> Don't count out the Buckeyes. Wilson would give them the second highest rated class of all time. At least since they started keeping track of it.


Certainly an outside chance Tim, but I think it is a two team race at this point. Folks on FSU side feel pretty good, but LSU has been the team to beat.


----------



## crackerd

Buck up, Tim! Always an outside chance that AJ Great White Hoax Hawk III comes into Urby's recruiting pipeline down the road. Probably the first _*six*_-star OLB! At least until he follows in Pop's ghastly and ghostly footsteps and gets himself drafted by Teddy Thompson and the Packers. Speaking of whom: The beat writer for The Journal Sentinel in Milwaukee awarded his grades to the GB defensive side of the ball. Great White Hoax 2d, via Meeshigan (and Ohio), apparently was graded on the Hoax curve: 



Bob McGinn said:


> *JAKE RYAN*: In his second season Ryan did little to dispel the idea that the Packers don’t have a top-flight inside linebacker. He just doesn’t have the size, the speed, the athleticism and the instincts to be a special player. As a stopgap, Ryan has been adequate. ... Playing 55.6% of the snaps, he was up and down in coverage. In two seasons he has made just one takeaway play. In 40 blitzes, he earned a pressure just four times. *Grade: C.*


 My lasting image of Ryan, alas, will be getting carted off the field injured when Julio Jones went up over him to snag a reception and then came down on him ("passive tackle," great emulation of the Hoax trademark!) and mercifully put him out of the NFC championship game.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count out the Buckeyes. Wilson would give them the second highest rated class of all time. At least since they started keeping track of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly an outside chance Tim, but I think it is a two team race at this point. Folks on FSU side feel pretty good, but LSU has been the team to beat.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I read a report today saying he goes to FSU, but I think LSU is where he winds up. The kid is a freaking monster.


----------



## Tim Mc

crackerd said:


> Buck up, Tim! Always an outside chance that AJ Great White Hoax Hawk III comes into Urby's recruiting pipeline down the road. Probably the first _*six*_-star OLB! At least until he follows in Pop's ghastly and ghostly footsteps and gets himself drafted by Teddy Thompson and the Packers. Speaking of whom: The beat writer for The Journal Sentinel in Milwaukee awarded his grades to the GB defensive side of the ball. Great White Hoax 2d, via Meeshigan (and Ohio), apparently was graded on the Hoax curve:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob McGinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JAKE RYAN*: In his second season Ryan did little to dispel the idea that the Packers don’t have a top-flight inside linebacker. He just doesn’t have the size, the speed, the athleticism and the instincts to be a special player. As a stopgap, Ryan has been adequate. ... Playing 55.6% of the snaps, he was up and down in coverage. In two seasons he has made just one takeaway play. In 40 blitzes, he earned a pressure just four times. *Grade: C.*
> 
> 
> 
> My lasting image of Ryan, alas, will be getting carted off the field injured when Julio Jones went up over him to snag a reception and then came down on him ("passive tackle," great emulation of the Hoax trademark!) and mercifully put him out of the NFC championship game.
> 
> MG
Click to expand...

Do you think tearing Ryan and Hawk down hurts my feelings? I said he was a co-worker's son. 
He's not my son. Lol.
I do see a pattern though, the Tide gets rolled by the Buckeyes and it's an Ohio guys fault. The Pack gets drilled by the Falcons and it's an Ohio guys fault. A white one to boot. 
You're on to us MG, it's all been orchestrated to undermine your favorite teams. 
I told you before, it's payback for giving us Trent" the porn star " Richardson. BTW , did you see that all -pro Big Ten running back Leveon Bell stole Trent's patented hesitation move . You know the one where he gets to the line and waits for an opening. Leveon took it a step further though. Get this, he actually runs through the opening. 
Crazy right? A Big Ten back too!


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim Mc said:


> Yeah, I read a report today saying he goes to FSU, but I think LSU is where he winds up. The kid is a freaking monster.


Yeah he is a monster alright. Seems like a good hard working kid too. I don't get the sense he is just playing the game for attention. I think he is really having a hard time with the decision. Will find out tomorrow. OSU made a big push and a lot of headway. LSU has always been the favorite and likely choice. FSU is in the thick of it and he has a great relationship with our DT coach. Safe money is LSU but like you I have seen several reports saying FSU.


----------



## roseberry

marvin wilson went to a satelite camp in the key west last weekend.......he will sign with michigan.....along with nadgee harris!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Hey Jacob, who wins the Marvin Wilson sweepstakes tomorrow? You feeling confident?


Confident? No. LSU is struggling with the state recruits. The favorite is LSU, but I'm far from confident. I certainly wouldn't be surprised if he goes to Free Shoes U. It'll be interesting tomorrow for sure.


----------



## crackerd

'Bama's just "lost" one to Hairball and another to Yaw-Yaw Football, and the Gump fanbase already is ordering black overhauls to mourn in.

Not so fast - could get good (or bad) in the later stages of NS Day; long way to go before it plays out.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Tim may get his wish on Wilson. Lots of chatter that it is OSU now. Crazy stuff. 

Crackerd Bama is making highly rated kids wait to announce to see if they have room or not. Don't think anybody should be worried about their recruiting.


----------



## crackerd

'Cutty, your (and Mahhvin's) favorite publication is all over it - all over the flaws of NSD, that is - and surprisingly Saban is only a minor miscreant in this tale of recruiting evil over scholastic justice. The New York Times *so sayeth...*

MG


----------



## roseberry

RuggsIII to Bama. Big questions about parks now that there is room for him.


----------



## roseberry

Ray to Bama!


----------



## EdA

RTF where the College Football thread makes 18 year old high school seniors household names...


----------



## Tim Mc

Migillicutty said:


> Tim may get his wish on Wilson. Lots of chatter that it is OSU now. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Crackerd Bama is making highly rated kids wait to announce to see if they have room or not. Don't think anybody should be worried about their recruiting.


Baron Browning, Wilson's friend from Texas and an OSU commit, has been recruiting him hard to come to Columbus . He said it's between FSU and OSU now.
So he'll probably pick the Tigahs!


----------



## Tim Mc

You suck, Cutty!! 
Just kidding, congrats on getting the big man, he looks like a difference maker.


----------



## Migillicutty

Thanks, I was pumped about the class but that is huge. He and DE Kaindoh should be immediate impact players on an already stout defensive front. I agree he is the type of player if he pans out that can be a difference maker. First time a school has reeled in 3 of the top 5 players. tOSU loaded up with five stars as well as Bama. Very pleased with the overall results.


----------



## Migillicutty

Hilarious stuff here. 
"Happy Annual Bama-Car-Giveaway day"


https://twitter.com/lsufreek/status/826807812105859074


----------



## roseberry

If they aint worth a car who wants them anyway?


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> RTF where the College Football thread makes 18 year old high school seniors household names...


Totally! I have no idea who these coveted high schoolers are.:?


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> Totally! I have no idea who these coveted high schoolers are.:?


The recruiting junkies here can tutor you (not *"schoolmarm"* y'all, _a la _YBB Glenda of Sunnybrook, er, Leland Stanford Jr. Farm) - or you can *brush up on how they went about establishing their NSD identities*. Know I enjoyed the WashPost read, even with the 'Bama defectors and disaffectees.

MG


----------



## crackerd

roseberry said:


> If they aint worth a car who wants them anyway?


Still, Rose, ya' couldn't help but notice that none of 'em are off the lot from *Nick Saban Mercedes*? Only the "super-wanted" get those models...

MG


----------



## roseberry

crackerd said:


> Still, Rose, ya' couldn't help but notice that none of 'em are off the lot from *Nick Saban Mercedes*? Only the "super-wanted" get those models...
> 
> MG


NICE! If Coach Saban could get Ron and Jane to design a couple of lux crates for that ride, i might just take the '95 puppy truck down to the 'ham and make a trade!


----------



## Brad Turner

Well... at least we got all the 5 * Hearts we could fit on the roster. Good Lord


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> NICE! If Coach Saban could get Ron and Jane to design a couple of lux crates for that ride, i might just take the '95 puppy truck down to the 'ham and make a trade!


When I was younger I wanted a 6 passenger AWD Kenworth with 4 dog holes for hunting & would have been happy to have 2 dogs,
Fisherman quality, to run FT's with.


----------



## roseberry

Sark's going to the Falcons? What's bama going to do for an offensive coordinator now?

DEFENSE.......DEFENSE........DEFENSE!!!!


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> Sark's going to the Falcons? What's bama going to do for an offensive coordinator now?
> 
> DEFENSE.......DEFENSE........DEFENSE!!!!


Hate to wish you guys more good luck, but that may be the best thing that 
happened to your team recently!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd

Marvin S said:


> Hate to wish you guys more good luck, but that may be the best thing that
> happened to your team recently!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Rose, methinks this is Marvin's subliminal pitch for Norm Chow becoming the third USC OC to be "rehabbed" by Saban as the charm for Tide offense.

Of course, there's always the chance that Marvin in noting Saban's spiritualism also may be plumping for someone from his (Marvin's) own era - the ghost of Fielding H. "Hurry Up" Yost - to step into Sark's (and Kiffy's) crimson shoes that when clicked together, prompted the wearer to emote "We ain't in Tuscaloosa no more, Toto."... 

MG


----------



## Tim Mc

The Tide vs. The Noles to kick off next season. Are you kidding me?!
I love College football!!!!


----------



## roseberry

Tim Mc said:


> The Tide vs. The Noles to kick off next season. Are you kidding me?!
> I love College football!!!!


DEFENSE, DEFENSE..........LOL.
College football is an awesome game Tim!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All this negativity with the gumps & their inability to keep coaches. 

Meanwhile, LSU just hired Tommie Robinson from SC as the new RB Coach/Recruiting Coordinator & Mickey Joseph is the new WR Coach.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Sabah deserves a little angst. Hahalol.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sabah deserves a little angst. Hahalol.


"My teams have won 50% of the last 8 national championships. Many judge my recruiting classes to be #1 or #2 for the last ten seasons. I have a true freshman quarterback who was 14-0 and who scored to regain the lead with four minutes remaining and was one defensive play from being 15-0. I have another top recruit coming in at quarterback this spring. I have three backs returning who all gained around 1k and the top back in America joining them this fall. My defenses are usually pretty fair outfits. My assistant coaches are hired as head coaches every season. Now i wonder.......how hard will it be to find one, if i ever need another offensive coordinator?" Coach Nick Saban (feel the angst)

Don't fall for danny kannel's stuff wayne. If there is angst it's from looking at too many resume's! Lol


----------



## crackerd

Poor Kennel - from the lopsided head on the lad, he musta got boomerangst'd...a lot.

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All this negativity with the gumps & their inability to keep coaches.
> 
> Meanwhile, LSU just hired Tommie Robinson from SC as the new RB Coach/Recruiting Coordinator & Mickey Joseph is the new WR Coach.


Can any of them play QB?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Finally run a system (Oh Canada.) that is molded around their skill sets. The QB position is wide open. It'll be interesting to see what happens this spring. 

Tommie Robinson is an absolute walk off home run hire. Mickey Joseph is tasked with 2 jobs. Recruit WRs & put a fence around New Orleans. It's entirely lagniappe that he can coach.


----------



## crackerd

Hold on, Jacob, lagniappe (for LSU) or 'Bama bagatelle?

MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Ole Mrs keeping the tradition of the S.eemingly E.ndless C.heating conference alive and well. Back to the bottom dwellers for them. Good news is TAMU now has a legit shot at finishing third in their division and continuing to chant SEC, SEC, SEC...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Hold on, Jacob, lagniappe (for LSU) or 'Bama bagatelle?
> 
> MG


LSU. Of course.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Ole Mrs keeping the tradition of the S.eemingly E.ndless C.heating conference alive and well. Back to the bottom dwellers for them. Good news is TAMU now has a legit shot at finishing third in their division and continuing to chant SEC, SEC, SEC...


LSU, gumps, AU, ARKY, & STATE could all be above TAMU. I'd like TAMU to finish 3rd for their sake, but that's not easily done. Besides, Ole Miss beat them in College Station last year. 

About cheating, there's an old saying about throwing stones when you live in a glass house.


----------



## Migillicutty

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU, gumps, AU, ARKY, & STATE could all be above TAMU. I'd like TAMU to finish 3rd for their sake, but that's not easily done. Besides, Ole Miss beat them in College Station last year.
> 
> About cheating, there's an old saying about throwing stones when you love in a glass house.


Thankfully I'm safe, our house is made of bricks, All- Americans, and Championship rings.


----------



## crackerd

Migillicutty said:


> Thankfully I'm safe, our house is made of bricks, All- Americans, and Championship rings.


And of *Shame Us, Jameis, *always Shame Us, Jameis...
MG


----------



## Migillicutty

Yep shame on him and his charitable work. Really a-hole.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Migillicutty said:


> Thankfully I'm safe, our house is made of bricks, All- Americans, and Championship rings.


Yeah. Those ACC Championships with cryami in The Big East mean so much.


----------



## jgsanders

Spring practice starts tomorrow fellas!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://www.12up.com/posts/4922594-lsu-ol-arrested-for-felony-burglary-while-wearing-his-own-jersey

No words.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.12up.com/posts/4922594-lsu-ol-arrested-for-felony-burglary-while-wearing-his-own-jersey
> 
> No words.


Oh yes there are, Jacob, alas - and *"offensive" words at that.* Just remember, though,










that those offensive words about LSU's offense come from ESPN, the home of Danny Kennel, er, make that ESPN, *former* Kennel home as of yesterday.

MG


----------



## jgsanders

Thoughts on the draft?

My new favorite NFL team is the Houston Texans and D Watson. Gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

crackerd said:


> Oh yes there are, Jacob, alas - and *"offensive" words at that.* Just remember, though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that those offensive words about LSU's offense come from ESPN, the home of Danny Kennel, er, make that ESPN, *former* Kennel home as of yesterday.
> 
> MG


Nah. It's beyond ridiculous what he did. No excuses.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jgsanders said:


> Thoughts on the draft?
> 
> My new favorite NFL team is the Houston Texans and D Watson. Gonna be fun to watch!


Waiting for Thy Saints to screw up the 2nd pick in the 1st round.


----------

